# Super Pi 1m scores



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

What about a SP 1m scores database just like sciencemark 2.0?
(be gentle,this is just a suggestion....)
and it would be nice if we all use the 1.5 XS mod version.

*Current Standings thanx to Laurijan*

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

1.giorgos th.: 6.985 (Intel E8600 @ 6475) *TOP INTEL SCORE*
2. sno.lcn.: 7.672 (Intel E8600 @ 6074)
3. TheGoat Eater: 7.891 (Intel Xeon W3540 @ 5162)
4. giorgos th: 8.112 (Intel i7 965 @ 5036)
5. RA1D: 8.235 (Intel i7 975 @ 5008)
6. giorgos th.: 8.281 (Intel QX9650 @ 5603)
7. SystemViper: 8.456 (Intel Xeon W3540 @ 4836)
8. Xtant25: 8.656 (Intel E8600 @ 5370)
9. DOM: 8.658 (Intel E8500 @ 5406)
10. sno.lcn: 8.375 (Intel E8500 @ 5403)
-. mudkip: 8.549 (Intel i7 920 @ 4753)
-. giorgos th.: 8.766 (Intel E8500 @ 5334)
-. boshuter: 8.797 (Intel E8400 @ 5312)
-. Chicken Patty: 8.812 (Intel i7 920 @ 4629)
-. SystemViper: 8.830 (Intel i7 920 @ 4663)
-. Wetbehindtheears: 8.830 (Intel i7 920 @ 4662)
-. ZenEffect: 8.875 (Intel E8500 @ 5226)
-. dark2099: 8.908 (Intel i7 920 @ 4600)
-. rickss69: 8.937 (Intel i7 860 @ 4675)
20. sno.lcn: 8.984 (Intel E8400 @ 5148)
-. Binge: 9.060 (Intel i7 920 @ 4578)
-. Jakethesnake: 9.110 (Intel i7 920 @ 4462)
-. infrared: 9.281 (Intel E8400 @ 5004)
-. Bytor: 9.297 (Intel E8500 @ 5036)
-. hoss331: 9.297 (Intel Xeon X3380 @ 5007)
-. DarkEgo: 9.298 (Intel i7 920 @ 4452)
-. fitseries3: 9.343 (Intel E8500 @ 5016)
-. dalekdukesboy: 9.359 (Intel E8600 @ 5018)
-. Dahaka: 9.406 (Intel E8500 @ 4926)
30. Dice: 9.480 (Intel i5 750 @ 4420)
-. Psychholic: 9.500 (Intel E8600 @ 4947.9)
-. fatguy1992: 9.531 (Intel E8500 @ 4940)
-. InPanic: 9.531 (Intel E8600 @ 4900)
-. somebody: 9.594 (Intel i7 860 @ 1530)
-. dark2099: 9.672 (Intel E8600 @ 4860)
-. hoss331: 9.688 (Intel Q9650 @ 4851)
-. sneekypeet: 9.719 (Intel i5 750 @ 4300)
-. trt740: 9.735 (Intel E8400 @ 4815)
-. SystemViper: 9.750 (Intel QX9650 @ 4834)
40. Tatty_One: 9.765 (Intel i7 920 @ 4217)
-. mandelore: 9.781 (Intel QX9650 @ 4753)
-. aCid888*: 9.782 (Intel E8400 @ 4768)
-. dark2099: 9.812 (Intel E8500 @ 4750)
-. radaja: 9.875 (Intel Xeon E3110 @ 4743)
-. AthlonX2: 9.937 (Intel E8400 @ 4797)
-. ThatGuy16: 9.951 (Intel E8400 @ 4806)
-. Cold Storm: 9.968 (Intel QX9650 @ 4770)
-. dalekdukesboy: 10.094 (Intel E8400 @ 4635)
-. trog100: 10.094 (Intel E8400 @ 4500)
50. silkstone: 10.156 (Intel Xeon E3110 @ 3090)
-. 4x4n: 10.016 (Intel E8500 @ 4655)
-. funkflix: 10.187 (Intel E6850 @ 4961)
-. erocker: 10.188 (Intel E8600 @ 4503)
-. JrRacinFan: 10.218 (Intel E8500 @ 4536)
-. Arciks: 10.233 (Intel i7 920 @ 3990)
-. BATOFF: 10.281 (Intel E8400 @ 4608)
-. Tatty_One: 10.406 (Intel Q9650 @ 4500)
-. lucasweir: 10.466 (Intel E8500 @ 4561)
-. dark2099: 10.483 (Intel QX9650 @ 4500)
60. DonInKansas: 10.561 (Intel E8500 @ 4513)
-. theonetruewill: 10.563 (Intel E8400 @ 4401)
-. amit_talkin: 10.592 (Intel E8400 @ 4455)
-. Sirkeldon: 10.600 (Intel E8400 @ 4412)
-. SpeedEuphoria: 10.719 (Intel Q9650 @ 4320)
-. nINJAkECIL: 10.828 (Intel E8200 @ 4321)
-. dominick32: 10.906 (Intel E6700 @ 4700)
-. marsey99: 10.906 (Intel E8200 @ 4280)
-. hoss331: 10.998 (Intel Q9550 @ 4260)
-. Smartali89: 11.047 (Intel E8400 @ 4242)
70. fatguy1992: 11.359 (Intel Q6600 @ 4546)
-. sipha: 11.375 (Intel E6660 @ 4500)
-. MRCL: 11.435 (Intel E8400 @ 4140)
-. Tatty_One: 11.547 (Intel E6850 @ 4302)
-. DarkEgo: 11.576 (Intel Q9550 @ 4000)
-. dark2099: 11.715 (Intel E7200 @ 4503)
-. funkflix: 11.797 (Intel E6600 @ 4320)
-. Cold Storm: 11.866 (Intel Q6700 @ 4010)
-. BlackPanther: 11.887 (Intel E8400 @ 4005)
-. ace80: 11.890 (Intel E6850 @ 4264)
80. ZenEffect: 11.906 (Intel Q6600 @ 4239)
-. trt740: 11.906 (Intel E6750 @ 4320)
-. DOM: 11.938 (Intel Xeon @ 3841)
-. trt740: 11.953 (Intel E6850 @ 4356)
-. sneekypeet: 11.997 (Intel E7200 @ 4418)
-. trt740: 12.016 (Intel Q6600 @ 4257)
-. dadi_oh: 12.016 (Intel E8200 @ 3904)
-. infrared: 12.125 (Intel E6850 @ 4203)
-. Wingo101: 12.173 (Intel Q9550 @ 3876)
-. kaktus: 12.187 (Intel E6850 @ 4167)
90. TmdRockz tm: 12.277 (Intel E8400 @ 3906)
-. Bytor: 12.296 (Intel E7200 @ 4217)
-. mazmobird: 12.375 (Intel E6600 @ 4113)
-. technicks: 12.386 (Intel Q9450 @ 3800)
-. mullered07: 12.449 (Intel E7200 @ 4275)
-. r9: 12.453 (Intel E5200 @ 4552)
-. RadeonX2: 12.453 (Intel Q6600 @ 4105)
-. giorgos th.: 12.593 (Intel Q6600 @ 4023)
-. choppy: 12.594 (Intel E7200 @ 4228)
-. imperialreign: 12.594 (Intel Q6600 @ 4050)
100. trt740: 12.610 (Intel E6600 @ 4050)
-. Vinas: 12.625 (Intel E6600 @ 4086)
-. alpha0ne: 12.640 (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
-. trt740: 12.641 (Intel Xeon 3210 @ 4000)
-. rangerone766: 12.671 (Intel Q6600 @ 4006)
-. Bytor: 12.683 (Intel Q9550 @ 3740)
-. Hawk1: 12.688 (Intel E6600 @ 4050)
-. Laurijan: 12.688 (Intel Q6600 @ 4006)
-. sno.lcn.: 12.745 (Phenom X4 940 @ 5616) *TOP AMD SCORE*
-. crush3r: 12.766 (Intel E7300 @ 4275)
110. JrRacinFan: 12828 (Intel E5200 @ 4362)
-. _jM: 12.828 (Intel E5200 @ 4285)
-. clock_ed: 12.859 (Intel E5200 @ 4213)
-. nflesher87: 12.875 (Intel Q6600 @ 3924)
-. technicks: 12.953 (Intel Q6600 @ 3905)
-. largon: 12.969 (Intel E6600 @ 3969)
-. trog100: 13.031 (Intel E6750 @ 3888)
-. Jeries: 13.047 (Intel E5200 @ 5200)
-. yogurt_21: 13.125 (Intel QX6700 @ 3950)
-. ManoWaari: 13.125 (Intel E6600 @ 3900)
120. d44ave: 13.167 (Intel E6600 @ 3970)
-. ace80: 13.250 (Intel E6420 @ 3840)
-. Dr.Spankenstein: 13.266 (Intel E6600 @ 2560)
-. OnBoard: 13.708 (Intel E7200 @ 2526)
-. judas3: 13.375 (Intel E6600 @ 3780)
-. Tatty_One: 13.390 (Intel E6600 @ 3825)
-. fafoylis: 13.453 (Intel E6600 @ 3807)
-. IluvIntel: 13.594 (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
-. fatguy1992: 13.625 (Intel E5200 @ 4125)
-. mk_ln: 13.625 (Intel QX6850 @ 3751)
130. JBravo: 13.735 (Intel E7200 @ 3896)
-. LAN_deRf_HA: 13.759 (Intel X3350 @ 3400)
-. sladesurfer: 13.775 (Intel E6420 @ 3801)
-. VOCCH: 13.797 (Intel E6600 @ 3735)
-. pantherx12: 13.868 (Intel E5200 @ 4001)
-. s1rrah: 13.875 (Intel E6400 @ 4216.5)
-. DonInKansas: 13.970 (Intel E8400 @ 3400)
-. ssgwright: 13.953 (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
-. JC316: 14.134 (Intel E5200 @ 4125)
-. novazero: 14.156 (Intel E6850 @ 3600)
140. Mediocre: 14.157 (Intel E6600 @ 3600)
-. Lazzer408: 14.172 (Intel E6600 @ 3600)
-. mk_ln: 14.188 (Intel Q6700 @ 3600)
-. mab1376: 14.297 (Intel E6600 @ 3600)
-. evoic: 14.328 (Intel E6420 @ 3544)
-. gR3iF: 14.328 (Intel E6600 @ 2400)
-. mk_ln: 14.360 (Intel E6600 @ 3603)
-. Stige: 14.406 (Intel E6750 @ 3513)
-. 3dsage: 14.443 (Intel Xeon X3220 @ 3600)
-. Lt_JWS: 14.500 (Intel E6600 @ 3500)
150. infrared: 14.547 (Intel E6400 @ 3880)
-. caveman_1990: 14.579 (Intel E6600 @ 3510)
-. Boneface: 14.657 (Intel E6400 @ 4000)
-. Mussels: 14.774 (Intel E6600 @ 3490)
-. W2hCYK: 14.797 (Intel E6600 @ 3442)
-. DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E: 14.891 (Intel E6400 @ 3825)
-. cdawall: 15.047 (Opteron 1300 @ 4822)
-.Error 404: 15.069 (Intel E5200 @ 3816)
-. Dizzy: 15.094 (Intel X6800 @ 3400)
-. ntdouglas: 15.125 (Intel E6600 @ 3360)
160. pantherx12: 15.319 (Intel Xeon X3320 @ 3501)
-. a_ump: 15.350 (Intel Q6600 @ 3202)
-. Dice: 15.476 (Intel Q6600 @ 2280)
-. sladesurfer: 15.484 (Intel E6300 @ 3709)
-. marsey99: 15.563 (Intel E4300 @ 3600)
-. Jadawin: 15.859 (Intel Q6600 @ 3300)
-. exon1: 16.177 (Intel E6320 @ 2760)
-. BND|MOD: 16.204 (Intel E6300 @ 3574)
-. equinox: 16.250 (Phenom 955 @ 3870)
-. vivanco: 16.587 (Intel E4300 @ 3374)
170. tigger69: 16.614 (Intel E6300 @ 3500)
-. MaFuyi: 16.760 (Intel E4500 @ 3436)
-. mikelopez: 16.766 (Intel E6300 @ 3430)
-. brandonwh64: 16.859 (Intel E6600 @ 3105)
-. cdawall: 16.940 (Phenom II @ 4047)
-. somebody: 16.988 (Intel C2D P8400 @ 3000)
-. Mediocre: 17.047 (Intel E6600 @ 3000)
-. 3dsage: 17.156 (Intel E6300 @ 3271)
-. Alcpone: 17.234 (Intel E6300 @ 3360)
-. dark2099: 17.238 (Intel E4600 @ 3400)
180. rizzo: 17.297 (Intel E6300 @ 3359)
-. Servermonkey: 17.313 (Phenom 940 @ 4005)
-. Gzero: 17.390 (Q9550 @ 2004)
-. Tatty_One: 17.454 (Intel E4300 @ 3300)
-. trt740: 17.485 (Phenom II @ 4001)
-. theonetruewill: 17.485 (Intel E2140 @ 3425)
-. Ch@os: 17.546 (Intel E6300 @ 3332)
-. Chicken Patty: 17.547 (Phenom 940 @ 3902)
-. JC316: 17.672 (Intel E4300 @ 3420)
-. Fatal: 17.675 (Phenom 940 @ 3906)
190. slacker126: 17.740 (Phenom II X4 B50 @ 4020)
-. theorw: 17.740 (Intel E6300 @ 3295)
-. chuck216 17.768 (Phenom 940 @ 4001)
-. pt: 17.984 (Intel E2180 @ 3504)
-. Razer: 18.141 (Intel E6300 @ 3219)
-. mav2000: 18.158 (Phenom X3 720 @ 3828)
-. Steevo : 18.205 (Phneom 940 @ 3851)
-. TUngsten: 18.391 (Intel E6400 @ 3204)
-. Chewy: 18.406 (Intel E6300 @ 3150)
-. MRCL: 18.503 (Intel E6300 @ 3080)
200. driver66: 18.687 (Intel E6300 @ 3003)
-. ex_reven: 18.719 (Intel E6400 @ 3000)
-. Assassin48: 18.767 (Athlon X2 215 @ 4401)
-. nflesher87: 18.875 (Intel E2200 @ 3092)
-. MAGMADIVER: 18.876 (Phenom 940 @ 3812)
-. beesagtig: 18.975 (A64 3500+ @ 2000)
-. JrRacinFan: 19.313 (Intel E1200 @ 3456)
-. lucasweir: 19.638 (Intel E6300 @ 3004)
-. Evo85: 19.829 (Phenom II @ 3508)
-. strick94u: 19.875 (Intel E6300 @ 3001)
210. PVTCaboose1337: 19.937 (Intel C2D P8700 @ 1596)
-. mandelore: 20.795 (Intel E2140 @ 2807)
-. funkflix: 21.343 (AMD LE-1620 @ 3816)
-. pt: 21.359 (Intel E2160 @ 3004)
-. zCexVe: 21.609 (Intel E2200 @ 3209)
-. cdawall: 22.094 (Intel T7500 @ 2196)
-. cdawall: 22.155 (AMD X2 7750 @ 3453)
-. Chicken Patty: 22.484 (Phenom X4 9850 @ 3555)
-. Delta6326: 22.589 (Intel Q6600 @ 2336)
-. Chicken Patty: 22.781 (Phenom X4 9950 @ 3411)
220. red268: 22.932 (Intel Q6600 @ 2400)
-. servermonkey: 23.282 (Phenom X4 9850 @ 3308)
-. 3dsage: 23.680 (Phenom X4 9950 @ 3314)
-. trt740: 23.781 (A64 X2 6000+ @ 3536)
-. Chicken Patty: 24.000 (A64 X2 6000+ @ 3501)
-. Fatal: 24.468 (A64 X2 6400+ @ 3521)
-. suraswami: 25.390 (A64 X2 5600+ @ 3416)
-. Fizban: 25.912 (Intel T7200 @ 2000)
-. yogurt_21: 25.984 (A64 FX-62 @ 3280)
-. Tatty_One: 26.391 (A64 4000+ @ 3200)
230. trog100: 26.547 (A64 4000+ @ 3270)
-. DRDNA: 26.672 (A64 FX57 @ 3200)
-. ace80: 26.750 (Intel P4 3.0 @ 5001)
-. cdawall: 26.766 (A64 X2 5000+ @ 3342)
-. natesuniverse: 26.797 (A64 X2 5400+ @ 3409)
-. mandelore: 26.937 (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
-. kwchang007: 27.000 (Intel T7200 @ 1996)
-. Sovereign: 27.094 (Opteron 1216 @ 3050)
-. Wolverine: 27.171 (A64 3700+ @ 3000)
-. Andy_007: 27.359 (A64 4200+ @ 3378)
240. p_o_s_pc: 27.453 (A64 X2 4850e @ 3313)
-. giorgos th.: 27.574 (Intel Pentium D 820 @ 4655)
-. pagalms: 27.766 (A64 X2 4400+ @ 3151)
-. mullered07: 28.219 (Intel E4300 @ 1970)
-. pagalms: 28.422 (Sempron 2800+ @ 2960)
-. p_o_s_pc: 28.531 (A64 X2 5000+ @ 3203)
-. pbmaster: 28.610 (A64 X2 6000+ @ 3014)
-. p_o_s_pc: 28.625 (Sempron 3200+ @ 3112)
-. trickson: 28.703 (A64 X2 4000+ @ 3003)
-. CrackerJack: 28.969 (A64 X2 5000+ @ 3200)
250. dadi oh: 29.375 (Intel T7000 @ 1790)
-. Buckaroo Banzai: 29.641 (A64 3700+ @ 2859)
-. DonInKansas: 29.684 (A64 5200+ @ 2886)
-. chuck216: 29.797 (A64 X2 5600+ @ 3190)
-. p_o_s_pc: 29.890 (Intel Q9550 @ 3096)
-. Sovereign: 29.891 (A64 X2 4200+ @ 2903)
-. matthewbroad: 29.934 (A64 X2 4600+ @ 3100)
-. theonetruewill: 30.234 (A64 X2 4600+ @ 2841)
-. cdawall: 30.893 (A64 3500+ @ 2702)
-. dark2099: 31.122 (Intel Pentium D 820 @ 4200)
260. flclisgreat: 31.297 (Sempron 2800+ @ 2770)
-. Alec$taar: 31.390 (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
-. p_o_s_pc: 31.578 (A64 X2 4600+ @ 2750)
-. A Cheese Danish: 31.844 (AMD Opt 170 @ 2950)
-. Ketxxx: 31.984 (A64 3200+ @ 2650)
-. wazzledoozle: 32.094 (A64 X2 3800+ @ 2700)
-. pt: 32.094 (A64 3000+ @ 2600)
-. DaMulta: 32.282 (A64 X2 3600+ @ 2762)
-. JrRacinFan: 32.756 (Intel Celeron D 347 @ 4727)
-. theonetruewill: 33.110 (Intel M750 @ 2269)
270. aCid888*: 33.343 (Intel T5500 @ 1003)
-. vipercrazy: 33.351 (A64 3200+ @ 2720)
-. Batou1986: 33.438 (A64 3700+ @ 2696)
-. Thermopylae_480: 33.484 (Intel P4 530 @ 3900)
-. Thermopylae_480: 33.578 (Intel Pentium D 945 @ 4001)
-. revin: 34.094 (Intel P4 XE @ 3813)
-. zCexVe: 34.156 (A64 3200+ @ 2500)
-. pbmaster: 34.297 (A64 3800+ @ 2700)
-. ChiSox: 34.547 (T1350 @ 1862)
-. p_o_s_pc: 35.234 (A64 X2 4600+ @ 2473)
280. cdawall: 36.703 (A64 3000+ @ 2560)
-. DeEMON: 38.000 (Sempron 3400+ @ 2392)
-. xvi: 40.547 (Sempron 3400+ @ 2396)
-. chuck216: 40.922 (A64 3400+ @ 2400)
-. dark2099: 42.156 (Intel P4 @ 3400)
-. spud107: 44.125 (AthlonMP @ 2404)
-. p_o_s_pc: 45.100 (Intel Celeron 356 @ 3333)
-. p_o_s_pc: 59.844 (Intel P4 @ 2766)


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh no, dont think i can take the strain, eeeek


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 17, 2006)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15235


----------



## pt (Aug 17, 2006)

That thread s a bit dead


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

that`s why i made the suggestion.anyway if somebody wants,he`ll be welcome to make the start..


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

my best time so far 40.609s


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

here`s mine.result and the tweaker.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

cdawall said:


> my best time so far 40.609s


it would be nice if you used the 1.5 mod XS version and take a screenshot with the checksum at the end.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah i meant to but pressed ok instead sry


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2006)

31.9s, not bad for 2.65GHz eh?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

no fair you have crazy mad ram timing skills


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2006)

hehehehe, just imagine what i could do with a superchip of 3GHz+ then


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 18, 2006)

why dont you guys put correctly the screenies with the checksum..
Ketxxx what do tou think of my tweaker on my UCCCs?its in nearly 280 mhz..pretty tight eh?


----------



## dduummyy (Aug 18, 2006)

37 s pentium d 805 @ 3.6GHZ


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> why dont you guys put correctly the screenies with the checksum..
> Ketxxx what do tou think of my tweaker on my UCCCs?its in nearly 280 mhz..pretty tight eh?



For UCCC thats not bad, though you will get slightly better bandwidth with a tras value of 8.
Changing your trc value to 12 and trfc value to 16 could also prove useful helping you get more MHz out your CPU\RAM.

Settings I would recommend to try would be 3-12\16-16-3-3-8-3-3-2-3 3120 (200MHz, 15.6us)

and a async latency of 8ns, preamble time of 5.5ns, idle cycle limit of 16 or 256clks, dynamic idle cycle counter *disabled*. and finally a vdimm anywhere between 2.6 - 2.9v, or depending on the week the ICs were made they may want a lil more juice, but given the samsung IC fragile nature, I wouldnt go beyond 2.9v. Get rid of that divider as well those settings should see you in the 300~ range anyway.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 18, 2006)

i believe those settings are for every day use right?
cause i dont see the point of increasing some values for benching.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2006)

their not everyday use settings, they are settings that are far better balanced, and due to the fact you should be able to take your CPU\RAM up to 300~ or so without a divider you will get better performance. Also, with any tras value other than 8, you will *not* get optimum bandwidth.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 18, 2006)

it`s worth a test...


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2006)

any settings i do are based on balance, and no divider  obviously there are some modules that just wont be able to cut it, but the modules that can look forward to a nice lil performance boost and the CPU potentially gets an extra 50MHz or so.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> What about a SP 1m scores database just like sciencemark 2.0?
> (be gentle,this is just a suggestion....)
> and it would be nice if we all use the 1.5 XS mod version.



I agree... it would be nice to see such a chart!

However... sometimes? 

Well, if you want a job done (& done right - mistakes can & will happen, I know, I have made more than a few on the ScienceMark 2.0 table I did)?? 

Well, you are Greek, correct? To quote Odysseus King of Ithaca, when speaking to his friend Achilles the greatest warrior ever born in the film TROY (one of my all time favs), said:

"Sometimes, you have to serve, in order to lead..."

(&, he's right - it's YOUR thread here, take charge, do the job needed!)

You have to take the initiative yourself - make the table!



You WILL find that it's a bit of work, but not "shoveling coal into a hot furnace" etc.!

(Especially doing the BOLD & LIST tagging, & above all, the averaging (this is a pain in the behind, this part especially, once more members start doing it)).

* It's a pain, but maybe one worth doing yourself, for this test's recorded results in a single easily browsed location, & neatly ordered with averages noted, & grouped types of CPU's as well by users in order in which they scored, as well as a SINGLE list by scores alone...

APK

P.S.=> Use that other URL's scores as well:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15235

... might as well do that & include those scores as well! apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 18, 2006)

heres mine-


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

*My data from SuperPi (several versions) for your reference... apk*

giorgos.th:

(OR, whoever takes the initiative to create a DB/table of the scoring on SuperPI (though it is SINGLE-THREADED, this I have some 'reservations' on w/ DualCore rigs running this test though)),

From the thread here, here is my data:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15235&page=6&

*Super-Pi 1.4 std. mod (32 seconds):*






*Super-Pi SSE2 instruction set mod (31 seconds):*






*Super-Pi SSE3 instruction set mod (31 seconds):*








* BOTH the SSE2 &/or SSE3 instruction set show me @ 31 seconds, vs. 32 before...

APK

P.S.=> AND, the std. Super-Pi 1.4 mod version shows me @ 32 seconds now, vs. 33 before! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

Tigger69, lol...

As per usual: You are my Achilles (Intel/Greeks), hehe, complete w/ your own Patroclus  (Casheti, busting on me when I did get the better of you) & I your Hector (AMD/Troy) in this contest & yes, ScienceMark 2.0...



* Looks just about right too, w/in a HAIR of one another's scores...

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 18, 2006)

Here is mine done at 2650mhz


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 18, 2006)

use 1.5 mod XS version and give a screenie with the checksum.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

Download linkage?

APK


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.xtremesystems.com/pi/super_pi_mod-1.5.zip
if the database is going to be created it will be ONLY with this version and ONLY if the screenies have the checksum.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

Will do, & I will run that later tonite (or because it is Friday, possibly tomorrow morning/nite) so I can get the potential benefit of cooler surrounding ambient temperatures.

APK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 18, 2006)

heres mine on the 1.5.with cpu at 4.4ghz,mem at 883mhz,fsb=294,vcore=1.45v.


----------



## pt (Aug 18, 2006)

here it is at 2600mhz, on september once i get the PSU and cooler i post the final score:


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 18, 2006)

that`s more like it...


----------



## X800 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok here is my superpi 1M Score nothing fancy


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

From what I have read online (besides my "reservations" about running the single-threaded model of this on a DualCore machine)?

Some things to note/think about which I stated in this thread here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15235

A DualCore machine, running the single threaded model of this program?

Technically, that will NOT extoll their full virtues quite possibly on DualCore/SMP rigs!

That is, unless this single-threaded test is run in REALTIME cpu priority!

(Then, a single threaded program will take over an entire core itself IF run in "REALTIME" cpu priority granted it... @ least, in theory!)

The OS Kernel memory & process mgt. subprograms SHOULD then, run ALL ELSE on the least used processor - that is, if already running processes are NOT on the core you intend to run this on... 

(Affinity may help here, not only setting processor CPU priority given to a process)...

This also supposes that the test will bear that type of running on it, & NOT all programs will!



* Some "food-for-thought" for the dualcore testers here...

APK

P.S.=> ALSO, from what I understand? Where loosening timings in RAM BIOS stuff can help on ScienceMark 2.0 for 1 example?? 

Tightening timings SUPPOSEDLY helps on THIS test... but, this supposition/theory??? I am NOT sure of... still, another thing to think about... apk


----------



## powerup (Aug 18, 2006)

X800 said:


> Ok here is my superpi 1M Score nothing fancy



Ha, X800 that was my really old name.. Anyways here is mine





*I tryed uploading it from here but the file size was to big*


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

i will post w/ the new mod as soon as the temps drop out here we are getting 100F+ out here so its to hot to run@2.46ghz like i did on my scm2 test


----------



## infrared (Aug 18, 2006)

P4 640: 27.000s @ 4.8ghz. The memory was a bit of a bottleneck tho  I'll see if i can find the screenshot.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

ok these are my score, fastest with a checksum stock and the fastest i could get but couldnt get the pic off befor i bsod so could you pls still accept it even w/o the checksum


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 19, 2006)

*My Super-Pi 1.5 mod scores AND CPU-z 1.36 data for CPU & RAM too*

*CPU-z 1.36 data CPU-mhz-wise:*






*CPU-z 1.36 data RAM-mhz-wise:*






*Super-Pi 1.5 mod score:*








* There she be, & HIGHEST overclock I have been able to run stable (239fsb x 12 multiplier = 2872mhz CPU) thru/by using 12x multipliers thusfar!

(Stable on THIS Super-Pi test, but NOT ScienceMark 2.0 though)

APK

P.S.=> *Using 11x multipliers yielded:*

201.9/200mhz RAM-mhz

& 

2827.1mhz CPU-mhz

(Earlier tests (photos I put up before on the 3rd page of this thread) did better scoring by using SSE2/SSE3 optimized versions of this program (31 seconds ranges using them &lower than score now) ranges on Super-Pi 1.4 mod)

*Using 12x multipliers yielded:*

192/200mhz RAM-mhz

&

2872.1mhz CPU-mhz

& scored about the same in the 32 seconds ranges (very close using non-SSE2/SSE3 optimized versions builds of this benchmark test, 1.4 build vs. 1.5 build of Super-Pi now):

32.609 current score Super-Pi 1.5 using 12 multipliers

vs.

32.578 previous score Super-Pi 1.4 using 11x multipliers

(Tough call here for me: Battle between using 11x mult.'s (worse CPU-mhz, but better RAM-mhz return) vs. 12x mult.'s (better CPU-mhz by far, vs. worse RAM-mhz return) as to really which I am going to stick by in the end here)

I am experimenting with here again using 12x multipliers in lieu of the 11x ones I used on my 3rd page photos posted earlier in this thread... apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 19, 2006)

looks like i've got ya on super pi m8.lol


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Aug 19, 2006)

hehehe......suckers     my best time so far is 17.00 with my new E6600 B2/4gigs of Teem Xtreem mem @ 1000mhz, 1TB RAID0, ASUS P5WDH, and a 7950GX2     oh yea, and thats only with about 10 min after building it, it got here yesterday. go Intel!!


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 19, 2006)

Alec definetely buy some ram...
Oo_Skyline_oO let me see you break 12" with your E6600..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 19, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> Alec definetely buy some ram...



Yes, I think so, somekind of better "more overclockable/overclocking ready" RAM.

(Don't really know which is best though - Mushkin, OCZ, Patriot, you-name-it!)

APK

P.S.=> All I really need on this machine is 512mb of that, & I'd be set for higher scores, but again - what kind is best from the DDR-400 range you upgrade to? apk


----------



## Boneface (Aug 19, 2006)

well i i just picked up my new cpu and ram and heres my first score at 1m....35s...so far only oced from 2.4 to 2.52


----------



## pt (Aug 19, 2006)

Boneface said:


> well i i just picked up my new cpu and ram and heres my first score at 1m....35s...so far only oced from 2.4 to 2.52



another AM2 user , but that memory will kill you in games if you don't overclock it, mine at 533 in science mark and cpu at 1800mhz only do 900pts, see if you can lower your timmings to cl3


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 19, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Yes, I think so, somekind of better "more overclockable/overclocking ready" RAM.
> 
> (Don't really know which is best though - Mushkin, OCZ, Patriot, you-name-it!)
> 
> ...


if your mobo gives 3+V to memory i`d go to 2x256 old school bh-5....kick ass....


----------



## Boneface (Aug 19, 2006)

well this is what im running at now....what can i do in my bios the only i changed it from 2t to 1t everything else is on auto...


thanks boneface


----------



## pt (Aug 19, 2006)

Boneface said:


> well this is what im running at now....what can i do in my bios the only i changed it from 2t to 1t everything else is on auto...
> 
> 
> thanks boneface



if it's stable at 1t it's pretty good you need to try if you have better performance at lower timmings and lower mhz or more mhz and higher timmings


----------



## pt (Aug 20, 2006)

hey alex, i just passed you  (competition is a good thing)  





is anyone going to do a score table?


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Yes, I think so, somekind of better "more overclockable/overclocking ready" RAM.
> 
> (Don't really know which is best though - Mushkin, OCZ, Patriot, you-name-it!)
> 
> ...



oh thats easy, Mushkin  drop me a PM if you want some help picking some godlike RAM


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> if your mobo gives 3+V to memory i`d go to 2x256 old school bh-5....kick ass....



It does... can you give me a linkage to this particular memory you speak of?



* I'll be buying again shortly/most likely, because my RAM is what is constantly holding me "down/back" from better scoring on this benchmark test & ScienceMark 2.0...

(And, doubtless from better overall performance, period!)

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> oh thats easy, Mushkin  drop me a PM if you want some help picking some godlike RAM



Sure, whatever works!



* DO you need any information from me ahead of time, such as system hardware makeup etc. first?

(That is, if my signature & such does NOT cover it!)

Thanks!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

pt said:


> hey alex, i just passed you  (competition is a good thing)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think giorgos.th is waiting for more results...

APK

P.S.=> Yes, you did... good job!

ME = 32.609

YOU = 32.094

DIFFERENCE = .515

Not by a HECK of a lot, but you did nevertheless, & I cannot argue w/ results... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

*Back to 11x multipliers & tighter RAM timings...*

Per my subject line above, & more-or-less, PROOF that tighter memory "timing chains" yield BETTER results on this single-threaded test?

Here are some improved scores (@ lower CPU-mhz, no less):

*CPU-z 1.36 CPU-mhz data:*






*CPU-z 1.36 RAM-mhz data:*






*IMPROVED SUPER-PI 1.5 mod RESULTS (via tighter memory timings & even with less CPU-mhz yield)*








* Tighter memory timings (which I get using 11x multipliers, along w/ BETTER "Ram-mhz yield ROI" (for lack of a better expression) using 11x mult.'s, just gave me a .202 seconds improvemed score thusfar ("She'll go faster" - Howard Hughes from "The Aviator"))!

APK

P.S.=> Coming @ you pt... 1/2 way there now, & once I improve my FSB (past 254, up to 258 which is my limit no matter what multiplier I use)? We will see if I can 'catch or pass' you... 

E.G./I.E.-> I was .515 away from you before on 12x mults, now only .3 or so away using 11x mults, & not anywhere NEAR where I can go using 11x mult on the FSB! apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Sure, whatever works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah shouldnt do, unless you plan on moving over to AM2 or something


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> nah shouldnt do, unless you plan on moving over to AM2 or something



Nope, I won't buy NEW (completely new rig) until 2009 or so... typically, like with cars? I buy PC's every 3-5 years...

APK

P.S.=> Rebooting now, going to catch (OR better yet, PASS) pt's score above... 

Right now, based on 11x mult results & tighter memtimings shown above?

I ate away MORE than 1/2 of what I need to do that already (I was .515 seconds behind pt earlier on 12x mult usage, & now, only .3 away using 11x mult & tighter memtimings)... 

The increased FSB I get on 11x mult. (up from 254 -> 258 or so) SHOULD do it... apk


----------



## infrared (Aug 20, 2006)

Found my screenshot!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

infrared said:


> Found my screenshot!!



He wants Super-Pi 1.5 mod results... 



* STILL: Kick-A$$ result man... no questions asked!

APK


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

lol, not knocking it, but it takes your Duo 2 4.88GHz to beat my Venice @ 2.65GHz, just by 4.9 seconds?  I think that shows that the race between both amd and intel is quite a lot closer than people think.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

Per my subject line above, & more-or-less, PROOF that tighter memory "timing chains" yield BETTER results on this single-threaded test?

Here are some improved scores (@ lower CPU-mhz, no less):

*CPU-z 1.36 CPU-mhz data:*






*CPU-z 1.36 RAM-mhz data:*






*IMPROVED SUPER-PI 1.5 mod RESULTS (via tighter memory timings & slightly MORE CPU-mhz yield via FSB increase to 256FSB)*








* STILL MORE, via "tighter" memory timings & increased FSB to 256 (I can get to 258 & have before stable for this test)...

(We're going to try to pass you pt... "competition is GOOD")

YOU = 32.094

ME (currently) = 32.187

DIFFERENCE = 0.093!!!

APK

P.S.=> Coming @ you pt... only a MINOR amount away from your score now, & once I improve my FSB (past 255 now, up to 258)? 

We will see if I can 'catch or pass' you... 

E.G./I.E.-> I was .515 away from you before on 12x mults, now only .3 or so away using 11x mults x 255FSB, shooting for 256-258 ranges & seeing what happens on this test! apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 20, 2006)

Ketxxx its not a core duo.its a 640 P4.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Nope, I won't buy NEW (completely new rig) until 2009 or so... typically, like with cars? I buy PC's every 3-5 years...
> 
> APK
> 
> ...



well drop me a pm with your budget and any rough idea of what you would  like from the memory and i'll list some kits for ya


----------



## infrared (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, how'd you think i got a duo? 

I wish i had a core 2 duo @ 4.88ghz


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 20, 2006)

just a thought infrared...
we`ve got 0.5 secs difference and 1.8 ghz cpu clock also....hehehe..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

*Got ya pt: Finally! (Could get more via FSB up one more notch t0 258, but this'll do)*

Per my subject line above, & more-or-less, PROOF that tighter memory "timing chains" yield BETTER results on this single-threaded test?

Here are some improved scores (@ lower CPU-mhz, no less, than what I had w/ 12x mult use):

*CPU-z 1.36 CPU-mhz data:*






*CPU-z 1.36 RAM-mhz data:*






*IMPROVED SUPER-PI 1.5 mod RESULTS (via tighter memory timings & slightly MORE CPU-mhz yield via FSB increase to 257FSB)*








* STILL MORE, via "tighter" memory timings & increased FSB to 257 (I can get to 258 & have before stable for this test & I'll "bring it on" if I need it again, vs. any scores you may do to pass mine currently here, pt)...

(We've passed you pt... "competition is GOOD")

APK

P.S.=> Got ya! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> well drop me a pm with your budget and any rough idea of what you would  like from the memory and i'll list some kits for ya



Budget is not an issue (thank goodness - @ least, not for the cost of RAM that is, vidcards & CPU's are another animal completely costs-wise, lol)... 

& as-per-usual?

Thanks for all of your help/instruction/assistance!



(As you can see, I have been "the good student", & am using your techniques "fluently" now & with ease... you're right - once you get a few things down about o/c'ing & get to really KNOW your machine? You can do some cool things with it... far superior "performance control")

APK

P.S.=> RAM, better RAM... that's what I need! apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 20, 2006)

put tras 6 and trc 7-10 and try again..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> put tras 6 and trc 7-10 and try again..



Think that'd help? It probably will, it is just that I have NEVER gone that "tight" on the TRAS setting, but will try it now (and same with the TRC setting).

APK

P.S.=> I'll give it a go, probably cannot hurt to try it... apk


----------



## _33 (Aug 20, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Per my subject line above, & more-or-less, PROOF that tighter memory "timing chains" yield BETTER results on this single-threaded test?
> 
> Here are some improved scores (@ lower CPU-mhz, no less, than what I had w/ 12x mult use):
> 
> ...



That ram should be cranked much more.  If you could play with your ram multiplier and just leave it at first to 3-3-3-8, but with ram going at 240mhz, it would give you under 30 second score.  And basically you should get close to 1500 score on Sciencemark 2.0 with your dual core.  And if you crank it even more say 275mhz ram, you'll get around 28 seconds or less.  BTW, I don't know about you but I have 2 GB of ram...  It's not exactly SuperPI related, but I was wondering how you could work with a Windows XP system and 512MB ram?  Maybe one day I'll get an Opty 165, but man 512MB ram that's kind of on the edge for windows XP!  After booting up, I am left with 1650MB free, so with 512MB I'd have maybe 150MB free....  Just a tought.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

*giorgos.th, you were correct: Scores improved, TRAS 6 & TRC 10 is possible...*

Double Post Sorry!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

*giorgos.th, you were correct: Scores improved, TRAS 6 & TRC 10 is possible...*

See my subject-line/title above: Thanks giorgos.th, it was possible to do that TRAS =6 & TRC=10 (so far, can possibly go "tighter still" on this latter one).

*CPU-z 1.36 CPU-mhz data (257FSB (can do 258 max here)):*






*CPU-z 1.36 RAM-mhz & timings data (using TRAS = 6 & TRC = 10):*






*Super-Pi 1.5 mod Score:*








* I think that'll do for now...

APK

P.S.=> Got ya pt, even moreso now (w/ a bit of assist from the crew here in giorgos.th specifically)... & can possibly even get MORE, via going 258FSB here & even "tighter" TRC = 7-9 here... but, that'll do, for now! apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

infrared said:


> Yeah, how'd you think i got a duo?
> 
> I wish i had a core 2 duo @ 4.88ghz



lol i just cuda swore i saw you touting some duo clocks a while ago


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> put tras 6 and trc 7-10 and try again..


 a tras setting of 6 will NOT provide optimum bandwidth. in most cases, its 7 or 8, usually 8.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> a tras setting of 6 will NOT provide optimum bandwidth. in most cases, its 7 or 8, usually 8.



It did help to get me a better score though, on this test @ least!

Going down from TRAS 7 -> TRAS 6

&

Going down from TRC 12 -> TRC 10



* I will probably end up going to TRAS 8 though, & probably a general FSB x mult. clock of 254FSB x 11mult. = 2796mhz or so... 

(I tend to run BEST & MOST STABLE (for all things, & all tests) @ that rate & generally ONLY "play w/ it" when doing tests like these)!

APK


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 20, 2006)

no need to.are you sp stable at higher clock?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> no need to.are you sp stable at higher clock?



I am: Just about to post 258FSB score... give me a minute to do a post w/ updated screenshots etc. from Super-Pi 1.5 mod & CPU-z 1.36 memory & cpu screens data.

(I.E.-> I beat my last score yet again & used a TRAS = 6 & TRC = 9!)



* I wonder how far/how radical I can get in my RAM 'timing-chain' here, tightening it to its possible max?

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

WTF! Sorry... upsetting! Double-post...



(If you don't upload your photos on the init. posting? It treats edits as quotes!)

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

Editing & Reposting Current Results...

Apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 20, 2006)

the score you gave i think its the previous at 2826 right?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> the score you gave i think its the previous at 2826 right?



I think so... I have been doing SO many of these? I can't tell anymore, lol...



* It's been a "benchmark A.M." here by ALL means...

APK

P.S.=> 2840mhz now, using 258FSB x 11 mult. currently... I will post scores one more time with correct/current Super-Pi 1.5 mod in minutes... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

33: Noted your post on last page, almost missed it... I will reply shortly! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

_33 said:


> That ram should be cranked much more.  If you could play with your ram multiplier and just leave it at first to 3-3-3-8, but with ram going at 240mhz, it would give you under 30 second score.  And basically you should get close to 1500 score on Sciencemark 2.0 with your dual core.  And if you crank it even more say 275mhz ram, you'll get around 28 seconds or less.



I will take your thought, to heart here (and, also to mind & "work-in-practice" as well).

It seems my system has STILL more "potential" in it, via o/c & RAM-memory timing chains adjustments... 

See BELOW (edited it out last page, put here, for YOUR reference) for my latest!

Thanks, as it still may give you MORE ideas on what I ought to tune up/tweak out, here.



_33 said:


> BTW, I don't know about you but I have 2 GB of ram...  It's not exactly SuperPI related, but I was wondering how you could work with a Windows XP system and 512MB ram?



First off: I don't use Windows XP - I use Windows Server 2003 (MSDN subscriber here in past), not that it matters really: I make up for memory usage LARGELY thru various .reg hacks &/or services + background process trimmings anyways, on ANY Win32 based OS.

I place my pagefile.sys onto a CENATEK "RocketDrive" 2gb Solid-State RamDisk board, on its first partition, & it ONLY, on said partition.

(Will get FASTER & BETTER, once the DDRDrive x1 PCI-Express Solid-State drive releases, because it uses a faster bustype (PCI-Express x1 slot (iirc, 1,000mb/sec, blows AWAY PCI 2.2 bus the CENATEK uses @ 133mb/sec) & also faster RAM type (DDR, vs. PC-133 SDRAM the CENATEK rocketdrive here uses))

Since the OS views ALL MEMORY, as "Virtual Memory"? 

WELL, here, when my RAM in chips on the mobo gets flooded/exhausted?

I am paging to RAM yet again, albeit to an SSD (not a far slower HDD based pagefile.sys)... 

It is like an "auxillary memory board" when used w/ a pagefile.sys placed onto it - albeit, the bustype (PCI 2.2/133mb-sec) hurts it on "BURST" speeds the most imo.

This is where the DDRDrive x1 PCI-e model will absolutely BLOW IT AWAY & make it faster than the far older (circa 2001-2002) CENATEK "rocketdrive" SSD can do currently!

(Then, the rocketdrive by CENATEK will go back into where it came from -> My 2nd rig, Intel P4 3.2ghz H/T CPU, 512mb DDR-400 RAM, & WD "Raptor" 36gb 8mb buffer 10k rpm disk (it is my SQLServer 2003/IIS 6.x lab practical rig here) & the DDRDrive will take its place in THIS system)



_33 said:


> Maybe one day I'll get an Opty 165, but man 512MB ram that's kind of on the edge for windows XP!  After booting up, I am left with 1650MB free, so with 512MB I'd have maybe 150MB free....  Just a tought.



Maybe I will as well, those Opterons are SERIOUS performers... but, that means buying ECC RAM too though (but I am sure my mobo WILL take either).

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

*APK Latest Super-Pi 1.5 mod results... using memtimings tweaks in BIOS per giorgos.th*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE, best I can do...

APK


----------



## _33 (Aug 20, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> I will take your thought, to heart here (and, also to mind & "work-in-practice" as well).
> 
> It seems my system has STILL more "potential" in it, via o/c & RAM-memory timing chains adjustments...
> 
> ...




Hmmm, nice little thing you have there, the CENATEK module.  I never heard of such thing for pagefile.  Good idea!  The only problem I see with this item is slowing down your PCI bus a chunk, ever so often when pagefile is accessed.  That could be a hassle with sound card and other more crucial cards such as firewire or video capture (like I have  - eg wintv).

Now I was wondering, where did you read that an Opty absolutely needs ECC ram?  Link appreciated.  Thanks.  for now let's say I just don't think that's a required asset, unless proven otherwise.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

_33 said:


> Hmmm, nice little thing you have there, the CENATEK module.  I never heard of such thing for pagefile.



It works, & will work better/faster, using the DDRDrive x1 PCI-e model, by far on DDR400 RAM (vs. PC-133 SDRAM) & MOSTLY, on bustype imo @ least using PCI-Express x1 slot (vs. PCI 2.2)



_33 said:


> Good idea!



Yea, I wrote some reviews (for CENATEK on their homepage, "An independent users review" in 2003) & articles on the use of Ramdisks, in general!

BOTH software AND hardware types...

(HARDWARE (for CENATEK review) & SOFTWARE -  While doing paid contract work for EEC Systems when I wrote up some code for their SuperCache-II product & did reviews on "creative uses of ramdisks" as the article title & also writing up a competing ramdrive program based off MS-DDK template years before they had one out).

(The SuperSpeed.com/EEC Systems article USED to be on EEC/SuperSpeed.com website, & is now altered as to the page for it as well as the material (some) by their staff, doubtless accounting for changes in hardware since I wrote it, WAY back in 1996 iirc)

SuperCache-II is a better diskcache than the native NT-based OS one by far by the way, look into it.

That was all done back as far as 1996 & made it into Windows NT magazine (currently Windows.NET mag) w/ a REALLY strong/solid/good review no less!

(Yes - I am VERY proud of that one here!)

& the idea took off worldwide from there... hence, why companies like HyperOS & GigaByte (IRAM) are doing business vs. the CENATEK company now. 

ON using SSD's: 

It's NOT "original thought" though, because SSD usage has been around for servers & such or high-end workstations for a LONG time!

(E.G.-> quantum/maxtor iirc, used to make them too, but FAR more expensive ones, costing thousands, as far back as I can recall around 1995 or so)...

HOWEVER, how I apply SSD's (and to some extent, even SOFTWARE ramdisks can have a pagefile.sys on them, IF you have more than 4gb of RAM that is (this IS the 'catch), depending on how much RAM a PC has on its mobo in chips) to PC's? 

THAT truly IS pretty much "my original thought" though...

I.E.-> NOW? Well, many others use this trick/tip/technique, & it works (for much more than the pagefile.sys, see my signature below in regard to the CENATEK "rocketdrive" & you will see what I mean & have done as "work-in-practice" using it to its FULL extent here, for how I use MY system personally).



_33 said:


> Now I was wondering, where did you read that an Opty absolutely needs ECC ram?  Link appreciated.  Thanks.



Always was under that impression... not true, I take it?

(I have asked here more than once about that, but never got an answer!)



* GOOD if so, & NOT true... ECC ram costs more iirc!

APK

P.S.=> Thanks for correction on this note (ECC RAM & Opteron CPU use), if needed, & also for the tips on the RAM timings... it WOULD be NICE, to reach past say, Dj Dn (Opteron 165 user, & 1446 score vs. my 1441 (approx)). on the ScienceMark 2.0 tests especially IF that is doable as you state! I will try it... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

_33 said:


> The only problem I see with this item is slowing down your PCI bus a chunk, ever so often when pagefile is accessed.  That could be a hassle with sound card and other more crucial cards such as firewire or video capture (like I have  - eg wintv).



I don't have ANY other PCI cards in my system - it is the ONLY 1...

In fact, I thought about what you're noting, years ago, & constructed THIS pc to account for that, with this card being the ONLY PCI-bus expansion card present in THIS machine!



(I do have WinTV32 though, but external USB model!)

APK


----------



## infrared (Aug 20, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> lol i just cuda swore i saw you touting some duo clocks a while ago



Nah, was a Pentium D i borrowed to play with. Only a crappy 805 though, so no records broken


----------



## _33 (Aug 20, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> I don't have ANY other PCI cards in my system - it is the ONLY 1...
> 
> In fact, I thought about what you're noting, years ago, & constructed THIS pc to account for that, with this card being the ONLY PCI-bus expansion card present in THIS machine!
> 
> ...



Still off topic, but I was wondering; does CENATEK also do the 3 1/2 bay version of that board in IDE?  I tought I read such thing not so long ago, but maybe it's not CENATEK.  Anyway this thing must cost a fortune! Solid State disk example


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

_33 said:


> Still off topic, but I was wondering; does CENATEK also do the 3 1/2 bay version of that board in IDE?  I tought I read such thing not so long ago, but maybe it's not CENATEK.



That's GigaByte's IRAM GC SATA II model iirc & iirc, also the HyperOS III unit too... 

Here on these forums? 

We had a HUGE discussion on them here, & this is HOW I got wind of the DDRDrive: 

DDRDrive's company owner (Chris George) wrote me here in "PM" in fact, while we were discussing the Gigabyte unit.

He stated he remembered my work around SSD's in the past (and software ramdisks, I wrote one up YEARS ago in the mid 90's ("APK Ramdisk") based off the MS-DDK template for them) & articles, etc. regarding HOW to apply them.

He let me know, to "hold off" until his unit releases, regarding getting a newer/better SSD based on current technologies!

Yes - it will be the "SUPERIOR WARRIOR" imo, vs. Gigabyte/HyperOS III (all out there currently) & mainly imo, because of the PCI-e bus usage, more than DDR/DDR2 use would & mainly, for burst "read/write" I/O.

APK

P.S.=>   





_33 said:


> Anyway this thing must cost a fortune!



Not really: I got a 1/3rd pricebreak for the review, because once I did it & submitted it to them, noting I did REALLY like it & THAT I WANTED TO BUY ONE? 

CENATEK liked what I wrote & I asked if I could get a break on the cost of it (they did so)... ended up costing me about what a high-end vidcard does nowadays... & I can use it in any system w/ a PCI 2.2 bus slot! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

*33: Bios Memory Data I Use Now For Your Reference Below*

33, scan this, offer your thoughts please in regards to your suggestions above/earlier regarding RAM timings:

*DDR-400 RAM user  here & using dividers (DDR333):*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 6T (down from 8T, currently for this Super-PI 1.5 mod test)
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 9T (down from 16t (down from 12T (down from 10T))
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 14T
Read to Write Trwt = 2T
Write Recovery Time = 2T
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 257mhz
PCI Clock = 101mhz (upped from 100mhz default)
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 11x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)

-------------------------

33, what do you recommend changing (that is my BIOS data, currently, above)... you too giorgos.th: OR anyone that thinks I can eke more outta my rig!

APK

P.S.=> Still learning the "fine art" of o/c'ing... & could use your assist here 33, or giorgos.th, because you have gotten me gains already on THIS test (giorgos.th) & sounds like I can get more on ScienceMark 2.0 per 33...

Yes, this IS largely WHY I chose this forums in fact, over others out there: TO LEARN in an area I let go "way slack" the last 7 years or so - hardware-know-how (concentrated largely on coding Win32 mostly in THAT timeframe, & time to 'catch up' now).

IMO, your (folks here) hardware know-how excels over others I have seen online + folks here are generally a LOT cooler than some other 'hardware-fiends' forums imo @ least... thanks! apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 20, 2006)

Alec use this and take a screenshot with the settings when you run the fastest sp 1m.


----------



## intel igent (Aug 20, 2006)

@ alec have you tried HTT 3x?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> Alec use this and take a screenshot with the settings when you run the fastest sp 1m.



I used it in the "My overclock" thread (when Tatty One, POGE, & Ketxxx first taught me about o/c'ing modern rigs here @ these forums around when I first arrived here 4-5 months back (MAN! Time flies)).

LOL, on o/c'ing:

I was doing it as far back as 486 days circa 1991-1992, but it was done WAY differently then, than it is now (replacing clockcrystal/oscillator/strobe used for mobo timings)... that, or throwing jumpers or switches on the mobo on later machines still (circa 486 VLB era-> Pentium I/II times).

Things are a LOT different now, especially on AMD stuff (this rig's my first AMD since 1998, when I had a K6-III @ 450mhz, Super-7 ASUS mobo type)) vs. Intel stuff I was most likely to use on a PC (all intel's since 1992, until this one, & the one I note above which was older AMD).

Things ARE a LOT diff. now, especially regarding memory timings. I am learning though, this IS the main point... you guys guide me, I go off on my own after that, & then you turn me onto more, I try it... & so on!

Hands-on tests: Nothing like it in the WHOLE world - "The University of Life"... & yes, sometimes, the 'school of hardknocks' too!

Still?

I would prefer to approach it now from the BIOS level, omitting softwares & their subdrivers used (another layer of filtering, CPU-use, & complexity in the way)... iirc, A64 Overclocker tool uses Frank Delattre's CPU-z drivers though (some trivia I learnt from experimentation w/ it in the thread I mention above).



* Anyhow/anyways - take a peek @ the above BIOS data (yourself, or 33 better yet, because he sounds VERY confident in what he stated above)... I could use it, & so could others IF we "stumble" onto a BETTER "ram timing chain" than I am using above currently!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

intel igent said:


> @ alec have you tried HTT 3x?



Nope... didn't want to "step down" to DDR266 levels is why, but, from what Ketxxx & others basically told me?

Doesn't REALLY matter - you mostly have to be concerned w/ data CPU-z 1.36 gives you back in its RAM page (DDR400 = 200mhz, so you want to be MOST concerned with how much you get back of that (or exceed it as I have thusfar @ 201.9mhz) 200mhz DDR400 rating, when using "dividers" methods (stepping back on HTT multiplier & DDR type))

Am I wrong on that account? 

If so?? 

Heck -> "SCHOOL ME!"...

APK


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 20, 2006)

i dont know anything about your ram but give a shot at this.
in the mem clock frequency dont put it in 166 mhz but use yours.
and give a little more voltage if you like f.e. 2.7V


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> i dont know anything about your ram but give a shot at this.
> in the mem clock frequency dont put it in 166 mhz but use yours.



Understood, & will do, replacing (reposting again for YOUR & 33's reference) what I have in my BIOS currently in these settings:

*DDR-400 RAM user  here & using dividers (DDR333):*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 6T (down from 8T, currently for this Super-PI 1.5 mod test)
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 9T (down from 16t (down from 12T (down from 10T))
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 14T
Read to Write Trwt = 2T
Write Recovery Time = 2T
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 257mhz
PCI Clock = 101mhz (upped from 100mhz default)
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 11x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)

-------------------------

The GOOD part of all of this imo @ least? Is 2 things:

1.)That IF we find a better/faster rate here?? I can apply it potentially @ least to ScienceMark 2.0 as well (and my daily use of my system here as well, albeit that is usually below a 258FSB, lol, for stability in ALL tests & activities))

&

2.) Others w/ AMD Athlon64 x2 DualCore rigs will be able to hopefully/potentially as well... especially if they are 'victims' (lol, as I am, but thru my own purchases & volition) of DDR-400 memory that's NOT "overclocking ready"...



* BRB, going to test!

APK


----------



## _33 (Aug 20, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Understood, & will do, replacing (reposting again for YOUR & 33's reference) what I have in my BIOS currently in these settings:
> 
> *DDR-400 RAM user  here & using dividers (DDR333):*
> 
> ...




Actually the element that I'm missing to try to guide you is the memory divider.  Let's say your CPU is running at 2800 even.  If you had a memory divider of 10 (for example), then your memory would be running at 280mhz, thus ddr560.  But it doesn't exactly work like that.  The "very intelligent" bios writers decided to screw our brains into thinking there are no CPU to MEMORY divider and just throw out a bunch of MEMORY frequency, that, but *pure hazard* are directly influenced by CPU speed, thus LDT speed.  So in essence you have to find the meaning of your memory divider and hoàw to set it up and get proper clock rates.  I found that the latest version of cpuz is quite useful and seems just in giving the memory speed (they added HTT and proper voltage display).

I suggest just dropping those tight latencies in favour of a solid memory overclock.  When you reach maximum overclock with slack latencies, maybe then try to tighten a bit and squeeze maximum out of them.  If not satisfied, revert back.  But I suspect you should get much better memory speeds.  Try testing with sisoft sandra memory benchmark and Everest when manipulating your memory parms.  See whaét you get as speed gain and latency tests.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

That was "too stiff" of a tightening giorgos.th...

E.G. #1 -> FIRST: I couldn't boot, got POST test onscreen video corruptions, etc. & could not pass POST...

E.G. #2 -> SECOND: had to lessen it again in areas - specifically:

Min RAS Active Time (Tras) 

Row Cycle Time (Trc) 

It also appears that Row Refresh Cycle Time (Trw) HUGELY affects me also (13 would not do it, not @ 258FSB @ least), so 14T again.

(All reset in BIOS by having to lessen those specific memory timings again to what is below now):

*DDR-400 RAM user  here & using dividers (DDR333):*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 7T (down from 8T, currently for this Super-PI 1.5 mod test)
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 8T (down from 16t (down from 12T (down from 10T))
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 14T
Read to Write Trwt = 2T
Write Recovery Time = 2T
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 258mhz FSB
PCI Clock = 101mhz (upped from 100mhz default)
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 11x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)

-------------------------



* I can now get into Windows, & will test Super-PI as well... this IS tighter by some margin than what I had before though by all means... in the areas noted above.

APK

P.S.=> Off to test now - brb, w/ results... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

*BEST I COULD DO: DONE! All data below including CPU-z 1.36 & BIOS for others' use*

BEST I COULD DO BELOW GUYS:

*CPU-z 1.36 CPU-mhz data (258FSB (upper limit that I know of previously)):*






*CPU-z 1.36 RAM-mhz & timings data (using TRAS = 7 & TRC = 7):*






*Super-Pi 1.5 mod Score:*








* BEST I COULD DO, USING THAT CPU-z 1.36 data noted above, & THIS BIOS DATA:

*DDR-400 RAM user  here & using dividers (DDR333):*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 7T (down from 8T, (6T-8T is VERY 'touchy' here) & usually go 8T)
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 8T (down from 16t (down from 12T (down from 10T)) 7 vs. 8 here touchy
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 14T (will NOT do lower using 258FSBx11mult)
Read to Write Trwt = 2T
Write Recovery Time = 2T
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 258mhz FSB
PCI Clock = 100mhz (backed off to default from 101mhz)
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 11x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)

APK


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 20, 2006)

As per sig with 1.50Vcore though not exactly 100% stable  

*1M*


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

_33 said:


> Actually the element that I'm missing to try to guide you is the memory divider.  Let's say your CPU is running at 2800 even.  If you had a memory divider of 10 (for example), then your memory would be running at 280mhz, thus ddr560.  But it doesn't exactly work like that.  The "very intelligent" bios writers decided to screw our brains into thinking there are no CPU to MEMORY divider and just throw out a bunch of MEMORY frequency, that, but *pure hazard* are directly influenced by CPU speed, thus LDT speed.



LOL! Sounds like my garage mechanic (guy who does work I can't on my ride, when I don't have tools, lifts, or just plain know-how experience) does, regarding engineers who design cars!

Sure, they get better/more efficient, but... harder to work on year after year (and I agree), harder packed/more tightly, & more cross members to remove & bolts, etc. & worse.



_33 said:


> So in essence you have to find the meaning of your memory divider and hoàw to set it up and get proper clock rates.  I found that the latest version of cpuz is quite useful and seems just in giving the memory speed (they added HTT and proper voltage display).



HTT first entry I believe, is LDT stuff you mean ->

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

(DDR400 -> DDR333 & multiplier on the unified memory & system bus controller on this new AMD stuff - very unlike Intel stuff I am used to w/ NorthBridge-Southbridge layout).

BUT, I am learning, or trying to!



_33 said:


> I suggest just dropping those tight latencies in favour of a solid memory overclock.  When you reach maximum overclock with slack latencies, maybe then try to tighten a bit and squeeze maximum out of them.  If not satisfied, revert back.  But I suspect you should get much better memory speeds.  Try testing with sisoft sandra memory benchmark and Everest when manipulating your memory parms.  See whaét you get as speed gain and latency tests.



That's what Ketxxx, POGE, & Tatty One also say, & I am inclined to agree - look for a GOOD solid balance with stability.

For this test, today? I was willing to mess around is all... worth it, in the long haul, imo @ least!



* I am done w/ this test, happy w/ my results thusfar, so... time to concentrate on ScienceMark 2.0 again (which typically means backing off my 258FSB, & also doing SOME "loosening" of those RAM timings once more too)!

APK

P.S.=> Still, it appears from my results @ least? That TIGHTER RAM TIMINGS are your buddy in Super-PI testing as I had heard on the grapevine out here online... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> As per sig with 1.50Vcore though not exactly 100% stable
> 
> *1M*



Hey, NICE SCORE!



* I see you are another CoreDuo user - take the ScienceMark 2.0 test we have going here too... see here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=14736

(You will most likely be the person to shove me out of its "Top 10" club imo!)

That's because CONROES have been doing that, slowly but surely, along with some other 'better class' cpu's than I have, like Opterons OR SanDiego's with better RAM (or, better overclockers than I am, still relatively NEW @ it imo @ least).

APK


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Nope... didn't want to "step down" to DDR266 levels is why, but, from what Ketxxx & others basically told me?
> 
> Doesn't REALLY matter - you mostly have to be concerned w/ data CPU-z 1.36 gives you back in its RAM page (DDR400 = 200mhz, so you want to be MOST concerned with how much you get back of that (or exceed it as I have thusfar @ 201.9mhz) 200mhz DDR400 rating, when using "dividers" methods (stepping back on HTT multiplier & DDR type))
> 
> ...



HTT is just the hyper transport link speed, has nothing to do with ram speed 

for example , 1x 200 HTT is 200MHz hyper transport link speed, where 5x 200 is the default HTT speed of 1GHz


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 20, 2006)

Just did my first run while browsing, It seems such a long time since I did that benchie with my Opty 170


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Just did my first run while browsing, It seems such a long time since I did that benchie with my Opty 170



Yes, I noted that as well (I keep the scorechart there) in the ScienceMark 2.0 thread in fact...

GOOD SCORE there on your end too!

Imo, if you do the hardware-side as you noted, & FULLY tweak/tune your OS & softwares (per the scorechart technique bottom noted)?

You'll be our #1 here on BOTH tests, in no time flat, imo @ least... 

Devious is the ONLY 1 in your way, but he also has one of these NEW Intel CONROE cpu's as well, & clocked @ 3942++ mhz iirc... 

Devious, for you, & ALL OTHERS? Well, might be WEE BIT tough to beat!

(BUT, he may not o/c as well as YOU do, or did not use the "tricks" I outline there that have gotten folks 8-15 points above what they could w/out it & @ their hardware limits!)



* IN any event, good luck, nice to meet you as well (where are my manners?), I see you are new here, or relatively so (or, I just have not met you before here is all).

APK

P.S.=> 





Ketxxx said:


> HTT is just the hyper transport link speed, has nothing to do with ram speed
> 
> for example , 1x 200 HTT is 200MHz hyper transport link speed, where 5x 200 is the default HTT speed of 1GHz



Thanks Ketxxx: What would I do w/out you (besides look like a hardware noob until you set me straight on this stuff)? apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

i dunno, have most tpu members giving u noogies?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> i dunno, have most tpu members giving u noogies?



Oh, no biggie if they do (I cool down fairly fast, though I do get "heated up" @ times too, & that is depending on the kind of day I am having (various factors etc.))

(Besides man, when you come RIGHT DOWN TO IT? Hey, it's NOT that important, only computer forums stuff, etc. (you know), NOT "real life" outside of "The Matrix" here...)



* Sometimes? I suppose I merit them (noogies) too... in that case above, & thinking one just HAD to have ECC RAM w/ an Opteron (finally got that answered in this thread too)?

Well... you get the picture!

APK

P.S.=> Like I have told you & others here before: Hardware hasn't been my "forte" or concentration in this field for more than a decade now (though, it is my "roots" along w/ network engineering later & finally the last 7 years now MOSTLY, coding)... this has been my 'catch up ball' court here, & it's about learning: AND LEARNING I AM! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

giorgos.th: Start Charting man!



* If you want the format I used in the ScienceMark 2.0 test, just email me here:

apk4776239@hotmail.com

APK

P.S.=> I can send it, verbatim, tags & all your way (can't in "pm" here, as it won't let you see the BOLD/LIST tags stuff, afaik @ least)... 

Besides, someone should have a backup in case I screwup & lose the chart as I did there today (had to do WHOLE thing over again) & in case for SOME reason I am not around here anymore? Someone ought to have a backup then too... apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 20, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.704* (Intel E6600 @ 3990.5)
*2. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3.0)
*3. giorgos th.: 27.562* (A64 3700+ @ 3065)
*4. tiger69: 30.031* (Pd 930 @ 4.4)
*5. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*6. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65)
*7. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2.6)
*8. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2.48)


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

Beautiful: It's a start!



(Here we go...)

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 20, 2006)

hey mine was @2.48ghz not 2.44ghz 

btw _33 i run 512mb and windows xp and have 210mb left over but when i kill all the extra shit (virus scan firewall etc.) i get about 320mb left over


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 20, 2006)

i cant guess you know.next time mention your cpu clock with the score or post a cpu-z screenie.
anyway,it`s fixed.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 20, 2006)

sry didnt get a screenie off in time


----------



## -Wolverine- (Aug 20, 2006)

3700+ 3,0GHz 300x10 DDR600 3-3-3-7 (Crucial Ballistix PC3200)




and an older score while I had TCCD (also my best score @3,0GHz)
3700+ 3,0GHz 300x10 DDR600 2,5-3-3-5 (GeIL ONE TCCD)


----------



## cdawall (Aug 20, 2006)

man i need ddr400 to even come close in this comp


----------



## infrared (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll do another run tomorow with mod1.5  Probably won't reach 27.000s again tho


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 21, 2006)

give it a shot infra and you`ll go under 27"..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.
> 
> *1. alpha0ne: 12.704* (Intel E6600 @ 3990.5)
> *2. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3.0)
> ...



It really MAY be premature to say this, but... anyone see a "mhz-related-trend" developing here? I do... not large enough of a sample set, but 4 outta 5 dentists we surveyed (test participants above) DO seem to chew Trident, & all that!

APK

P.S.=> The only one "bucking the trend" is Tigger69 in fact... apk


----------



## _33 (Aug 21, 2006)

-Wolverine- said:


> 3700+ 3,0GHz 300x10 DDR600 3-3-3-7 (Crucial Ballistix PC3200)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is exactly the score I expected from your config.  Congratz!


----------



## -Wolverine- (Aug 21, 2006)

Well thank U  I'm glad U like it


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

*Techpowerup Forums Aquamark 3 Benchmark Test/dragrace/shootout:*

See my subject-line/title of this post of mine's above, & this note below:

*TECHPOWERUP FORUMS AQUAMARK 3 BENCHMARK TEST/DRAGRACE/SHOOTOUT:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16136

JOIN US THERE, WON'T YOU?

(*REMEMBER: "ONLY THE FASTEST SYSTEMS NEED APPLY!")*



* I'd like to see the FASTEST performers from this test, shoot over to that URL above, & read its top post for directions & where to get AquaMark 3, & what settings to run it @ (defaults, just click it and GO) & participate there also!

(That test is a more strictly "gaming oriented" test that doesn't require 1gb or more of RAM in chips on your mobo online, as 3dMark 05/06 do).

Thanks, hope to see you there!

APK


----------



## mandelore (Aug 23, 2006)

I have decided to give superpi a go since am3 didnt like my computer. bleh..

Will get a screeny posted shortly 

Edit: Heres my score so far with screeny- *26.937*


----------



## amanwani (Aug 25, 2006)

here my horrible 40 sec  im only running 2.2 Ghz


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2006)

amanwani said:


> here my horrible 40 sec  im only running 2.2 Ghz



2.2ghz on a what????


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's my best so far


----------



## amanwani (Aug 25, 2006)

cdawall said:


> 2.2ghz on a what????



lol sorry. I'm running a 754 A64 2800+.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2006)

o ok im on a s754 3000 no biggie i had to oc the crapout of mine to break 40s


----------



## dduummyy (Aug 25, 2006)

i thought the conroe would do a little better than that, it does rock though.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 25, 2006)

Well i've got a 2mb L2 cache version (allendale) they are slower in superpi, and im "only" @ 3.3ghz lol


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 25, 2006)

Best I can do with this crappy value ram-

http://img.techpowerup.org/060824/24501.jpg

35s @ 2.45ghz, memory @ 2.5-3-3-8 with divider to run at 200mhz


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 25, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.704* (Intel E6600 @ 3990.5)
*2. mikelopez: 17.141* (Intel E6300 @ 3.36)
*3. Lt_JWS: 17.250* (Intel E6400 @ 3.32)
*4. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*5. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3.0)
*6. giorgos th.: 27.562* (A64 3700+ @ 3065)
*7. tigger69: 30.031* (Pd 930 @ 4.4)
*8. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*9. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65)
*10. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2.6)
*11. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2.48)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 26, 2006)

sorry mate but its"tigger69" or "tigger",not tiger.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 26, 2006)

17.250
http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture8122006105806pm8122006105858pm825200640908pmpk7.jpg


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 26, 2006)

done boys.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> done boys.



That's all she wrote? Ok, cool... good enough for me!



APK


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 26, 2006)

who is she?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> who is she?



Well, not exactly sure (I think she hangs around w/ the "infamous THEY" you hear about when you hear "They say, that 4 out of 5 dentists chew trident", etc.)!

Plus:

"I kiss em and I love 'em (cause to me they're all the same!)
I hug 'em, & I squeeze 'em (they don't even know my name)...
They call me the wanderer (yeah, the wanderer): I roam around, around, around..."



APK


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 26, 2006)

i still don`t understand.nevermind...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> i still don`t understand.nevermind...



Ah, my bad... I am using 'colloqialisms' (like slang, locally understood term)

"THAT'S ALL SHE WROTE" means, it's all done... the "Dear John" breakup letter iirc, when a woman leaves you!

The 2nd part? Was a quote from a VERY OLD "rock & roll" song from the late 1950's-1960's here in the U.S.A. called "The Wanderer"...

(Just attempting humor is all, I am in a good mood today!)

APK


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 26, 2006)

now i got it.hehe..


----------



## mandelore (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG NOOO!! just thought id say, not relevant to any topic, but i reinstalled windows after discovering a leak in my cpu loop reservoir and fixing it (thank god for araldite) windows is now totally unstable, cant even install a game without a reboot, eeeek, 

Oh man... this is bad. And ive had my fair share of sucky situations, trying anutha reinstall of windows, but this is evil. totally gutted, simply no reason why it shud be so unstable, even tried 6.8 DNA drivers/omega drivers and ati drivers incase it was that, ARGH!!  just wanted u guys to know im dying here (share the wealth, or misfortune..) god this sux badly


----------



## pt (Aug 26, 2006)

mandelore said:


> OMG NOOO!! just thought id say, not relevant to any topic, but i reinstalled windows after discovering a leak in my cpu loop reservoir and fixing it (thank god for araldite) windows is now totally unstable, cant even install a game without a reboot, eeeek,
> 
> Oh man... this is bad. And ive had my fair share of sucky situations, trying anutha reinstall of windows, but this is evil. totally gutted, simply no reason why it shud be so unstable, even tried 6.8 DNA drivers/omega drivers and ati drivers incase it was that, ARGH!!  just wanted u guys to know im dying here (share the wealth, or misfortune..) god this sux badly



that sucks big time, can't you find why is it unstable, was any parts damaged by the leak


----------



## mandelore (Aug 26, 2006)

nope, it was a pre-emptive fix, a slow leak that built up "gunge" on the top of a hard drive below, wasnt a huge leak. was in no contact with anything that could b damaged tho. Im startin to think about this copy of windows... just took 10 minutes to install?? tho looks fine.. just wasnt expecting the instability. just installing mobo drivers atm, fingers crossed its sorted, tho somehow doubt it..


Edit: I spend all day yesterday backing up games and data, frikkin 5gb worth of oblivion saves, and have to do a full reinstall and download of steam and associated games, bah, i hate this.. tho i guess peeps can understand this, I bet you have ran into this crap at sumpoint..


----------



## pt (Aug 26, 2006)

try to reinstall windows again
btw, start a new thread


----------



## mandelore (Aug 26, 2006)

WIll start a new 1 if i still have no luck, fingers crossed X


----------



## DOM (Aug 27, 2006)

is mine any good ?


----------



## mandelore (Aug 27, 2006)

DOM I doubt its the worst ever scored, so if thats wot ur  setup can get I say good for you. Now you have a goal, find a way to beat your personal best, It can only do you good 

Edit: however, i notice u have background apps running, get rid of them, even explorer.exe, then run it agin


----------



## IluvIntel (Aug 27, 2006)

Here is my superPi_1.5 1Mb run:


----------



## trog100 (Aug 27, 2006)

bet i am useing the wrong bloody super pi.. he he

sandy at 3.2 gig.. crappy oem type memory at cas 3 about 420..

trog

the proper one..


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 27, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.704* (Intel E6600 @ 3990.5)
*2. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*3. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600)
*4. mikelopez: 17.141* (Intel E6300 @ 3.36)
*5. Lt_JWS: 17.250* (Intel E6400 @ 3.32)
*6. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3.27)
*7. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*8. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3.0)
*9. giorgos th.: 27.562* (A64 3700+ @ 3065)
*10. tigger69: 30.031* (Pd 930 @ 4.4)
*11. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*12. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65)
*13. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2.6)
*14. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2.48)


----------



## trog100 (Aug 27, 2006)

it dont matter a great deal but my sandy is a 4000+.. same core just a later production run chip.. and half the price.. he he he

my eight month old 3700 sandy never quite managed the 3 gig mark at 1.5 volts.. the newer 4000+ makes 3 gig at its default 1.35 core voltage.. it makes 3.3 with a little more voltage..

but looking at the intel scores it all becomes a mute point.. as a performance chip the amd 64 is dead.. 

the king is dead.. long live the king.. he he he

trog


----------



## _33 (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I'm gonna sell my rig and get a ASUS P5NSLI and an E6300  and overclock it to hell  .  Why the hell spend 300$ on an  Opteron 165.........  OMFG!!!  Tell me I'm an idiot.


----------



## trog100 (Aug 27, 2006)

firstly the intel scores exagerate real life gains..

read this for a bit of consolation.. 

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTEwOCwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

but to be honest i dont think spending big money on a faster cpu/system is a good idea at the moment.. if u want to improve gaming performance and have some money to spend.. spend it on a ffaster grfx card..

trog


----------



## _33 (Aug 27, 2006)

trog100 said:


> firstly the intel scores exagerate real life gains..
> 
> read this for a bit of consolation..
> 
> ...



100% agreed on the GFX part.  But isn't the Conroe a chip that gives a decent increase on games framerates already from the getgo?  I read a lot of benches where the Conroe system usually gives a solid 10 to 20 FPS extra over the FX60 for example.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 27, 2006)

Real world gaming isn't much better but it is alittle over my 3800X2 @ 2.8  If you've got a nice PC there's no need to upgrade.. unless your a score whore like me lol


----------



## Boneface (Aug 27, 2006)

new one with new sys is 33.141s


----------



## mandelore (Aug 27, 2006)

hay boneface (hell that sounds like an insult!  ) download and try it using the 1.5 version of super pi

Mand


----------



## b1lk1 (Aug 27, 2006)

How about a dual PI score running it with both cores at the same time.

Opteron 165 @ 2.8GHz 9X311:


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## gR3iF (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## mandelore (Aug 27, 2006)

b1lk1 said:


> How about a dual PI score running it with both cores at the same time.


I was thinking the exact same thing, since 2 cores v 1 just aint a level playing field  AMD needs the glory here hahaha


----------



## trog100 (Aug 28, 2006)

got a slightly better amd 64 one.. he he

switched all my taskbar bits and bobs off and tweaked the cpu to 3.27 gig.. kept getting errors at 3.3.. my crappy memory is at its limit i think..






trog


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 28, 2006)

IluvIntel said:


> Here is my superPi_1.5 1Mb run:



Hey Rodney will you lend me your Corsair 8000UL's please, I promice I'll look after them


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 28, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.704* (Intel E6600 @ 3990.5)
*2. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*3. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600 stock)
*4. mikelopez: 17.141* (Intel E6300 @ 3.36)
*5. Lt_JWS: 17.250* (Intel E6400 @ 3.32)
*6. largon: 17.905* (Intel E6400 @ 3392)
*7. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3.27)
*8. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*9. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3.0)
*10. giorgos th.: 27.562* (A64 3700+ @ 3065)
*11. tigger69: 29.937* (Intel Pd 930 @ 4.431)
*12. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*13. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65)
*14. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2.6)
*15. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2.48)


----------



## _33 (Aug 28, 2006)

I would be extremely surprized if an E6300 would do 1M in 12 seconds.


----------



## SeeK (Aug 28, 2006)

Gah, I got something like 28 secs. That was when the CPU almost died from overclocking and the memories had read/write errors all the time. You don't even want to hear my non-clocked time.

If only I'd win a few mil on a lottery... Core 2 Duo and Gemini GPU. And a MacBook Pro or maybe even a Mac Pro to play with.


----------



## largon (Aug 28, 2006)

17.905s

w/ crappola 1x512MB DDR848 4-4-4-12.


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2006)

This is my score on super PI 

http://store3.data.bg/djcd/Bench/Bench4.1G.JPG





prescott 478 2.4Ghz FSB533 1MB cache 
AIR COOLING TT silent tower 2x92mm NMB


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 29, 2006)

welcome Ripper.
where is it?


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 30, 2006)

_33 said:


> I would be extremely surprized if an E6300 would do 1M in 12 seconds.



With the right DDR2 using 4GB of ram and sub zero it should doable  

The best time I have got is only 12.640s @ 4072MHz as my ram is really holding me back (maybe just a crap batch  ) but with 4GB of the best available PC1000 mid 10s times would be easy, all I need is to win lotto so I can buy some


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 30, 2006)

or ask coolaler if he lends you his stuff for two days^^


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 30, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> or ask coolaler if he lends you his stuff for two days^^



All I want is his DDR2


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 1, 2006)

got a slightly faster score=


----------



## ssgwright (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## trog100 (Sep 1, 2006)

so far we have the fastest overclocked amd score taking nearly twice as long as the fastest overclocked intel score..

we are talking nearly a 100% performance gain for the intel..

trog


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 1, 2006)

jep or not?^^ i dont know i think my c2d is very fast (i had a 3200+@2.6gig before)

and now everything is running very fast^^
but sometimes it feels nor right to support intel ^^


----------



## alpha0ne (Sep 1, 2006)

trog100 said:


> so far we have the fastest overclocked amd score taking nearly twice as long as the fastest overclocked intel score..
> 
> we are talking nearly a 100% performance gain for the intel..
> 
> trog



It does not relate to most real world apps though, the Conroe does so well in super pi mainly due to the shared 4MB L2 cache


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 1, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.640* (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
*2. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*3. ssgwright: 13.953* (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
*4. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600 stock)
*5. mikelopez: 17.141* (Intel E6300 @ 3.36)
*6. Lt_JWS: 17.250* (Intel E6400 @ 3.32)
*7. largon: 17.905* (Intel E6400 @ 3392)
*8. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3.27)
*9. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*10. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3.0)
*11. giorgos th.: 27.562* (A64 3700+ @ 3065)
*12. tigger69: 29.937* (Intel Pd 930 @ 4.431)
*13. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*14. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65)
*15. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2.6)
*16. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2.48)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 1, 2006)

my 930 has 2mbx2 lvl 2 as well.could that be why it has done quite well in some of these tests?.


----------



## alpha0ne (Sep 1, 2006)

I did this one with the ram divider set @ 2:1 so ram is really holding me back ATM  

*1M* 12.640s (Intel E6600 @ 4072MHz)


----------



## trog100 (Sep 2, 2006)

"It does not relate to most real world apps though"


thankfully else i might feel the need to go out and buy one.. he he he

still impressive thow.. and the ridiculous overclocks..

trog


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 2, 2006)

65nm my friend....


----------



## amanwani (Sep 3, 2006)

still trying to break 40s with my 2800+ 2.19Ghz


----------



## _33 (Sep 3, 2006)

There are some pretty kick ass AMD configs in the charts!  I guess even in the AMD league I am pretty behind  .  Posting my score is useless ATM (30.xxx secs in 1M).


----------



## trog100 (Sep 3, 2006)

its two differnt leagues thow aint it.. an amd league and an intel one.. he he

i think cache size does make a difference in super pi.. ran it on my winchester at 2.4 gig 512 cache.. the performance drop off was more than the mhz drop suggested it should be.. 

trog

ps.. gonna run it on my laptop.. P-M at 1.73 gig i think.. just out of curiosity..

44 seconds for the 1.73 mhz centrino laptop.. the winnie at 2.4 was about 37 seconds


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2006)

amanwani said:


> still trying to break 40s with my 2800+ 2.19Ghz



you wont i only get 39s w/ mine @ 2.48ghz


----------



## trog100 (Sep 4, 2006)

the super pi with an amd cpu seems to come down to mosly pure cpu speed.. the 1 meg caches chips seem to do a little better than the 512 ones at a given mhz..

memory speed/timings dosnt seem to make a deal of difference.. 

trog


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2006)

trog100 said:


> the super pi with an amd cpu seems to come down to mosly pure cpu speed.. the 1 meg caches chips seem to do a little better than the 512 ones at a given mhz..
> 
> memory speed/timings dosnt seem to make a deal of difference..
> 
> trog



the only reason i broke 40s is cause of timings on my ram got it down to 2.5-2-2-5 and it dropped almost 2s @ the same speed you can look at it one way but timings were the only way to break 40s w/ ddr266


----------



## trog100 (Sep 4, 2006)

"you wont i only get 39s w/ mine @ 2.48ghz"

"the only reason i broke 40s is cause of timings on my ram got it down to 2.5-2-2-5 and it dropped almost 2s @ the same speed you can look at it one way but timings were the only way to break 40s w/ ddr266"



my winnie at 2.4 gig gets 37 seconds at 429mhz.. timings cas 3.. way slower memory timings and way slower cpu speed.. 


odd but a possible explanation.. if u slow the memory speed down enough the timings play a bigger part.. they dont seem to make much dfference with my system..

my sandy has the best amd super pi score buts it only running cas three timing and cheapo ddr 400 ram at about 430mhz .. others might well be running expensive fast memory but i aint..

trog

ps.. just ran a few tests at cas 3 and cas 2.5 slightly less than half a second difference on my system tween the two with memory speeds around the 420mhz mark..


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2006)

trog100 said:


> "you wont i only get 39s w/ mine @ 2.48ghz"
> 
> "the only reason i broke 40s is cause of timings on my ram got it down to 2.5-2-2-5 and it dropped almost 2s @ the same speed you can look at it one way but timings were the only way to break 40s w/ ddr266"
> 
> ...



maybe its just cause of my ddr266 and s754 setup that it makes such a huge diff


----------



## trog100 (Sep 5, 2006)

i think it must be.. the very much slower ram speeds must be bottlenecking the cpu slightly so any gain of any kind will help.. 

up round the 400 mark it dosnt seem to be so any gain dosnt help much..

trog

ps.. its interesting your much slower than normal ram speeds gets the score u get.. it does kinda back up the general statement that memory speeds dont make much difference with the amd chip.. down where u are they clearly make some difference.. but not much..


----------



## cdawall (Sep 5, 2006)

trog100 said:


> i think it must be.. the very much slower ram speeds must be bottlenecking the cpu slightly so any gain of any kind will help..
> 
> up round the 400 mark it dosnt seem to be so any gain dosnt help much..
> 
> ...



well im running the ram @ ddr333 to get that score so its not really all that much of a drop compared to most of you but yeah ddr400 makes a world of diff i could prob get a 36s super pi w/ the timings i set


----------



## Boneface (Sep 5, 2006)

well heres my new score...i couldnt find v1.5 and its at 2.75gigs and ddr400


----------



## ORNI (Sep 6, 2006)

Heres my best score for naw:
http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitled34if0.jpg


----------



## largon (Sep 6, 2006)

16.282s @ prime stable freq
::
Core 2 Duo E6400 @ 3600 MHz 1.5V
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4
2x1GB TeamGroup DDR667 @ 900 4-4-4-10  
Watercooled CPU, VPU & MCH


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 6, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.640* (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
*2. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*3. ssgwright: 13.953* (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
*4. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600 stock)
*5. largon: 16.282* (Intel E6400 @ 3.6)
*6. mikelopez: 17.141* (Intel E6300 @ 3.36)
*7. Lt_JWS: 17.250* (Intel E6400 @ 3.32)
*8. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3.27)
*9. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*10. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3.0)
*11. giorgos th.: 27.562* (A64 3700+ @ 3065)
*12. tigger69: 29.937* (Intel Pd 930 @ 4.431)
*13. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*14. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65)
*15. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2.6)
*16. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2.48)


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 6, 2006)

just for you

its stock 2,4 gig


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2006)

just got dumped by gf and am pissed off who wants me to go for broke 3ghz on stock cooling neone  im done w/ last place your ass is mine pt

edit well shit thats gay stupid sotck hsf grrrr. maybe better luck w/ scm2 though i hit 2.55ghz hehehe  needed to get ss of that


----------



## sladesurfer (Sep 7, 2006)

here's mine


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 7, 2006)

Can someone with an Allendale run the 1mb at stock speed?


----------



## trog100 (Sep 7, 2006)

yes.. i would like to see some new intel systems at stock speeds.. he he

just out of curisoity to see what intel buyers are getting straight out of the box so to speak..

trog


----------



## alpha0ne (Sep 7, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:


> Can someone with an Allendale run the 1mb at *stock speed*?




What is this "stock speed" you speak of


----------



## Boneface (Sep 7, 2006)

can anyone post a link to the 1.5 mod


----------



## alpha0ne (Sep 7, 2006)

Boneface said:


> can anyone post a link to the 1.5 mod



Here ya go SuperPi 1.5mod  courtesy of XS


----------



## Boneface (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks appreciate it very much


Edit ok so here is my score with v1.5

edit new score


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 7, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.640* (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
*2. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*3. ssgwright: 13.953* (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
*4. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600 stock)
*5. sladesurfer: 15.484* (Intel E6300 @ 3709)
*6. largon: 16.282* (Intel E6400 @ 3.6)
*7. mikelopez: 17.141* (Intel E6300 @ 3.36)
*8. Lt_JWS: 17.250* (Intel E6400 @ 3.32)
*9. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3.27)
*10. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*11. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3.0)
*12. giorgos th.: 27.562* (A64 3700+ @ 3065)
*13. tigger69: 29.937* (Intel Pd 930 @ 4.431)
*14. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*15. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65)
*16. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2.6)
*17. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2.48)


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 8, 2006)

15.890




E6600 @ 3.2Ghz stock air cooling


----------



## Protius (Sep 8, 2006)

Lt_JWS said:


> 15.890
> 
> 
> E6600 @ 3.2Ghz stock air cooling


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 8, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.640* (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
*2. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*3. ssgwright: 13.953* (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
*4. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600 stock)
*5. Lt_JWS: 15.078* (Intel E6600 @ 3357)
*6. sladesurfer: 15.484* (Intel E6300 @ 3709)
*7. largon: 16.282* (Intel E6400 @ 3.6)
*8. mikelopez: 17.141* (Intel E6300 @ 3.36)
*9. Lt_JWS: 17.250* (Intel E6400 @ 3.32)
*10. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3.27)
*11. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*12. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3.0)
*13. giorgos th.: 27.562* (A64 3700+ @ 3065)
*14. tigger69: 29.937* (Intel Pd 930 @ 4.431)
*15. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*16. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65)
*17. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2.6)
*18. Boneface: 32.969* (A64 3800+ @ 2755.5)
*19. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2.48)


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 8, 2006)

15.078
http://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture8122006105806pm8122006105858pm982006124028amfz5.jpg

E6600 @ 3.357

Edit:

14.875




2nd Edit:

14.500
http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture910200682859pmsj6.jpg


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2006)

holy crap a 2.0cas lat dropped my times a bunch will repost pics when i get a chance new timings 2.0-2-2-5


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 14, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Napalm_Fire/Superpi3_4GHz.jpg

sorry it resized..

14.797s @ 3.44GHz.

I had a better run @ 14.441, but windows crapped when I tried to save the screenie...


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 16, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.640* (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
*2. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*3. ssgwright: 13.953* (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
*4. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600 stock)
*5. W2hCYK: 14.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3442)
*6. Lt_JWS: 15.078* (Intel E6600 @ 3357)
*7. sladesurfer: 15.484* (Intel E6300 @ 3709)
*8. largon: 16.282* (Intel E6400 @ 3.6)
*9. mikelopez: 17.141* (Intel E6300 @ 3.36)
*10. Lt_JWS: 17.250* (Intel E6400 @ 3.32)
*11. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3.27)
*12. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*13. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3.0)
*14. giorgos th.: 27.391* (A64 3700+ @ 3070)
*15. tigger69: 29.937* (Intel Pd 930 @ 4.431)
*16. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*17. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65)
*18. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2.6)
*19. Boneface: 32.969* (A64 3800+ @ 2755.5)
*20. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2.48)


----------



## Boneface (Sep 16, 2006)

WOOOOHOOO finally broke 31s


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 16, 2006)

well,winter is coming..time for some new scores..


----------



## VOCCH (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi guys....here's my PB so far have done 13.7 but did'nt save it.


----------



## 144 and UP (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi guys.................Well here is my attempt.


ETS: How do i upload?


----------



## VOCCH (Sep 19, 2006)

Use imageshack.


----------



## 144 and UP (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks vocch


----------



## largon (Oct 2, 2006)

15.969s @ 6h dual prime stable frequency
::
C2D E6600 @ 3203 MHz 1.325V set in bios (1.305V w/ DMM)
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4
2x1GB TeamGroup DDR667 @ DDR712 3-3-3-9 w/ 2.2V
Watercooled CPU, GPU & MCH


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 17, 2006)

http://img.techpowerup.org/061017/2400_1.jpg

35s


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 17, 2006)

oh come on guys give me juice......


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 20, 2006)

a quick one


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 21, 2006)

e6300 @3.3ghz


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 21, 2006)

a better one with the Mushkin at 814 @ 5-5-5-15


----------



## sol.fides (Oct 21, 2006)

#1 SuperPi:  	14.453 s  	sol.fides  	Oct 15 2006  	Second entry, Intel Core 2 E6600

http://www.techpowerup.com/ocdb/

http://www.techpowerup.com/ocdb/details.php?id=130


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 22, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.640* (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
*2. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*3. giorgos th.: 13.625* (Intel E6600 @ 3690)
*4. VOCCH : 13.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3735)
*5. ssgwright: 13.953* (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
*6. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600 stock)
*7. W2hCYK: 14.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3442)
*8. Lt_JWS: 15.078* (Intel E6600 @ 3357)
*9. sladesurfer: 15.484* (Intel E6300 @ 3709)
*10. largon: 15.969* (Intel E6600 @ 3204)
*11. largon: 16.282* (Intel E6400 @ 3.6)
*12. mikelopez: 17.141* (Intel E6300 @ 3.36)
*13. Lt_JWS: 17.250* (Intel E6400 @ 3.32)
*14. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3.27)
*15. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*16. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3.0)
*17. tigger69: 29.937* (Intel Pd 930 @ 4.431)
*18. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*19. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65)
*20. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2.6)
*21. Boneface: 32.969* (A64 3800+ @ 2755.5)
*22.wazzledoozle: 34.766* (A64 3200+ @ 2403)
*23. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2.48)


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 22, 2006)

and a new one with mem at 820/5-5-5-15


----------



## infrared (Oct 22, 2006)

that extra 2mb is really making a difference by the looks of it, my e6400 is getting around 15.5-16s atm at roughly the same clocks


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 22, 2006)

exactly infrared.


----------



## n5bail (Oct 24, 2006)

I only have a gig of memory at single channel. I'm guessing that's the difference between my score and the others.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2006)

yep look at mine 512mb single channel ddr2100@2700ish w/ 2.0-2-2-5 timings


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 31, 2006)

no tweaks,no mods,no coolers just an open window....


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 31, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.640* (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
*2. giorgos th.: 13.547* (Intel E6600 @ 3780)
*3. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*4. VOCCH : 13.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3735)
*5. ssgwright: 13.953* (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
*6. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600 stock)
*7. W2hCYK: 14.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3442)
*8. Lt_JWS: 15.078* (Intel E6600 @ 3357)
*9. sladesurfer: 15.484* (Intel E6300 @ 3709)
*10. largon: 15.969* (Intel E6600 @ 3204)
*11. largon: 16.282* (Intel E6400 @ 3.6)
*12. mikelopez: 17.141* (Intel E6300 @ 3.36)
*13. Lt_JWS: 17.250* (Intel E6400 @ 3.32)
*14. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3.27)
*15. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*16. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3.0)
*17. tigger69: 29.937* (Intel Pd 930 @ 4.431)
*18. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*19. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65)
*20. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2.6)
*21. Boneface: 32.969* (A64 3800+ @ 2755.5)
*22.wazzledoozle: 34.766* (A64 3200+ @ 2403)
*23. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2.48)


----------



## infrared (Nov 1, 2006)

In response to wazzledoozle asking for a stock allendale 1M run, it's about 26s for my e6400 @ 2.13ghz stock


----------



## largon (Nov 5, 2006)

12.969s

::

C2D E6600 @ 3969MHz 1.57V 
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4 
2x1GB TeamGroup DDR667 @ 882 4-4-4-10


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2006)

3ghz pentium d 930 @3ghz
dual channel ddr400@400mhz
gigabyte 865 series mobo


----------



## Boneface (Dec 14, 2006)

New score with new board and ram


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 14, 2006)

a bit newer from me too.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 14, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.640* (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
*2. giorgos th.: 13.328* (Intel E6600 @ 3807)
*3. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*4. VOCCH : 13.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3735)
*5. ssgwright: 13.953* (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
*6. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600 stock)
*7. W2hCYK: 14.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3442)
*8. Lt_JWS: 15.078* (Intel E6600 @ 3357)
*9. sladesurfer: 15.484* (Intel E6300 @ 3709)
*10. largon: 15.969* (Intel E6600 @ 3204)
*11. largon: 16.282* (Intel E6400 @ 3.6)
*12. boneface: 16.797* (Intel 6400 @ 3561)
*13. mikelopez: 17.141* (Intel E6300 @ 3.36)
*14. Lt_JWS: 17.250* (Intel E6400 @ 3.32)
*15. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3.27)
*16. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*17. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3.0)
*18. tigger69: 29.937* (Intel Pd 930 @ 4.431)
*19. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*20. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65)
*21. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2.6)
*22.wazzledoozle: 34.766* (A64 3200+ @ 2403)
*23. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2.48)


----------



## mk_ln (Dec 15, 2006)

at alpha0ne and giorgos th.,

how do u manage such high clocks on such low voltage? thanks in advance


----------



## stevorob (Dec 15, 2006)

my 1m run

http://img.techpowerup.org/061214/PI29.jpg


----------



## Lt_JWS (Dec 15, 2006)

14.500

http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture910200682859pmsj6.jpg

E6600 @ 3.5Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 15, 2006)

heres a better one-@3.4ghz






i've done a 15.94@3.7ghz too but i will have to do it again and get a pic.


----------



## mikelopez (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 15, 2006)

mk_ln said:


> at alpha0ne and giorgos th.,
> 
> how do u manage such high clocks on such low voltage? thanks in advance



A *lot* of tweaking and using an ES chip helps 

Oh and a lot of experience torturing h/ware helps


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 15, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.640* (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
*2. giorgos th.: 13.328* (Intel E6600 @ 3807)
*3. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*4. VOCCH : 13.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3735)
*5. ssgwright: 13.953* (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
*6. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600 stock)
*7. Lt_JWS: 14.500* (Intel E6600 @ 3500)
*8. W2hCYK: 14.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3442)
*9. sladesurfer: 15.484* (Intel E6300 @ 3709)
*10. largon: 15.969* (Intel E6600 @ 3204)
*11. mikelopez: 16.766* (Intel E6300 @ 3430)
*12. boneface: 16.797* (Intel 6400 @ 3561)
*13. tigger69: 17.297* (Intel E6400 @ 3400)
*14. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3270)
*15. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*16. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3000)
*17. tigger69: 29.937* (Intel Pd 930 @ 4431)
*18. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*29. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2650)
*20. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2600)
*21.wazzledoozle: 34.766* (A64 3200+ @ 2403)
*22. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2480)

@stevorob you must use the 1.5XS version to be in the list.thanx.


----------



## mk_ln (Dec 16, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> A *lot* of tweaking and using an ES chip helps
> 
> Oh and a lot of experience torturing h/ware helps



oh...engineering samples, nice. thanks for the reply


----------



## mk_ln (Dec 16, 2006)

actually, don't engineering samples state that they are indeed ES chips in the name or specification field in CPUZ? *confused*


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2006)

i have a retail 6600 (L28B).i manage to reach 3800+ with 1.6Vcore and air cooling,eventhough cpu-z reads 1.213.


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> i have a retail 6600 (L28B).i manage to reach 3800+ with 1.6Vcore and air cooling,eventhough cpu-z reads 1.213.



Wanna swap for my POS L28A :shadedshu


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2006)

to tell you the truth M8,evethough i dont have the best air cooler (Gigabyte G-power cooler),i expected more from my 6600....it`s one of the best steppings out there...
3825 seems not good to me...


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 16, 2006)

Thats lightyears ahead of my POS


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2006)

i guess the only way to find out is to buy a much better cooler...


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> i guess the only way to find out is to buy a much better cooler...




Yes.............Skythe Infinity


----------



## Boneface (Dec 18, 2006)

New score now


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 25, 2006)

E6400 @ 4.1ghz : 14.25 sec

...






...


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 25, 2006)

please use the 1.5XS version.


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 25, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> please use the 1.5XS version.



that was a previous screeny ...

i'll update to 1.5 and repost later.

thanks for the info.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok, so last night just for the heck of it I reset my bios to stock settings and ran Super Pi.  I then overclocked it back to where it was, and ran Super Pi again.  The problem is that both scores were exactly the same even though my 3dMark06 was different for the two settings.  WTF.....do i need a different version of Super Pi?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 26, 2006)

are you o/cing through bios or through win?


----------



## largon (Dec 26, 2006)

*giorgos th.*,
You seem to have missed one result back there... 





largon said:


> 12.969s
> 
> ::
> 
> ...


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 26, 2006)

sorry M8.
i`ll fix it later.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 26, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> are you o/cing through bios or through win?



Bios


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 26, 2006)

a bit better.....must buy a better cooler to try 4ghz with air...


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 26, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> hehehehe, just imagine what i could do with a superchip of 3GHz+ then



prolly 25secs like me!!!!


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 27, 2006)

another one with the G-power cooler at max rpm.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 27, 2006)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. alpha0ne: 12.640* (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
*2. giorgos th.: 12.843* (Intel E6600 @ 3963)
*3. largon: 12.969* (Intel E6600 @ 3969)
*4. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*5. VOCCH : 13.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3735)
*6. ssgwright: 13.953* (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
*7. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600 stock)
*8. Lt_JWS: 14.500* (Intel E6600 @ 3500)
*9. W2hCYK: 14.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3442)
*10. boneface: 14.922* (Intel E6400 @ 3977)
*11. sladesurfer: 15.484* (Intel E6300 @ 3709)
*12. mikelopez: 16.766* (Intel E6300 @ 3430)
*13. tigger69: 17.297* (Intel E6400 @ 3400)
*14. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3270)
*15. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*16. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3000)
*17. tigger69: 29.937* (Intel Pd 930 @ 4431)
*18. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*19. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2650)
*20. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2600)
*21.wazzledoozle: 34.766* (A64 3200+ @ 2403)
*22. cdawall: 39.484* (A64 3000+ @ 2480)


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's my first squirt, will tweak a bit later, had all me backgrounds runnin for this:


----------



## largon (Dec 28, 2006)

*Tatty_One*,
With what CPU frequency was that 26.657s SPi1M of yours run at?

Surely not the 3.27GHz (!) your system specs read.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 28, 2006)

largon said:


> *Tatty_One*,
> With what CPU frequency was that 26.657s SPi1M of yours run at?
> 
> Surely not the 3.27GHz (!) your system specs read.



3.2 dead on....why?


----------



## largon (Dec 28, 2006)

Nevermind, I was just comparing your result with my old Opty146 + Winbond rig which did 26.321s @ 3118MHz 259MHz tCL2-tRCD2-tRP2 but then I noticed you'r running on 2GB 2.5-3-2 set.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 28, 2006)

checksum Tatty,checksum....


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 29, 2006)

At least I am still first in one benchie though I cant see that lasting much longer with all the great C2D's around here now


----------



## xvi (Dec 29, 2006)

Sempron 3400+ 90nm Sck754 running 46 sec with no tweaking (except OC)? Does that deserve anything?
Can't do anything with these Semprons..:shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2006)

better timings or at least go to 1T


----------



## dominick32 (Dec 30, 2006)

E6700 Conroe @ 4.70 GHz

10.90 superpi 1m


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 30, 2006)

And we have a new # 1


----------



## xvi (Dec 30, 2006)

cdawall said:


> better timings or at least go to 1T



Don't think I can. I can go "2-3-2-8-12 2T @ 200FSB" or "3-3-3-8-12 2T @ ~235FSB". I'm working on some tweaks now (3rd party BIOS for one)..


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 30, 2006)

2-3-3-5 fsb212


----------



## pt (Jan 1, 2007)

no checksum


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 1, 2007)

dominick32 said:


> E6700 Conroe @ 4.70 GHz
> 
> 10.90 superpi 1m



that's so sickening.


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 1, 2007)

my highest score at this moment with Core 2 duo @ 3ghz is this:






]



eh maybe somebody can tell me how can i put a image in post !?


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 27, 2007)

28 sec. i love this laptop, now if only super pi ran more than one thread....


----------



## pt (Jan 28, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> 28 sec. i love this laptop, now if only super pi ran more than one thread....



hi
i don't see no pic with checksum
nor laptop specs  
post them


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 28, 2007)

sorry im kind of new at this, how do you reply to other people's posts?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 28, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> sorry im kind of new at this, how do you reply to other people's posts?




Do you mean like what I just did with your post? If you do, use the quote tab in the bottom right corner of the post you wish to quote.


----------



## pt (Jan 28, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> sorry im kind of new at this, how do you reply to other people's posts?



wtf
i just got pwnd by a laptop at 2.0  
with some cheap ddr2 533
how is that possible????


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2007)

pt said:


> wtf
> i just got pwnd by a laptop at 2.0
> with some cheap ddr2 533
> how is that possible????



 better CPU i think


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 28, 2007)

pt said:


> wtf
> i just got pwnd by a laptop at 2.0
> with some cheap ddr2 533
> how is that possible????



hahaha this laptop rocks got it for under 1000,   but the first hdd died on me....stupid samsung. what have been the scores for a c2d @2.13 ghz? i really want to know how much of a difference 4 mbs of cache really makes? 

ty for the quote


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 28, 2007)

jw are there any tweeks, short of ocing, besides seting the priority that i can do? i wish i could oc but you know laptops+oc= explosion espically dell


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> jw are there any tweeks, short of ocing, besides seting the priority that i can do? i wish i could oc but you know laptops+oc= explosion espically dell



systool should let you change the ram timings


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 28, 2007)

cdawall said:


> systool should let you change the ram timings



ok...timings i was always confused by them? what do they mean, i understand that lower means better but that's about it


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ok...timings i was always confused by them? what do they mean, i understand that lower means better but that's about it



whats are your timings? you can check on CPU-Z


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2007)

looks like this


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 28, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> whats are your timings? you can check on CPU-Z



4-4-4-12-16 
(CAS# Latency-RAS# to CAS# Delay-RAS# Prechange- Cycle Time (Trans)- Bank Cycle Time (TRC))

i have no clue what that means

i don't think SysTool supports my chipset....i have a "i945 PM" SysTool has i925 and i955 it also doesn't recognize my mobo. does SysTool only support desktops?


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> 4-4-4-12-16
> (CAS# Latency-RAS# to CAS# Delay-RAS# Prechange- Cycle Time (Trans)- Bank Cycle Time (TRC))
> 
> i have no clue what that means
> ...



well you wanted to see what a C2D gets at 2.13GHz I also but the mem at 533mhz also 4-4-4-12


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 28, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well you wanted to see what a C2D gets at 2.13GHz I also but the mem at 533mhz also 4-4-4-12




ok....so if i change the timing's it'll go up a little?


----------



## DOM (Jan 28, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ok....so if i change the timing's it'll go up a little?



up? what do you mean  like more Mhz?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ok....so if i change the timing's it'll go up a little?



so if you lower your timings you could get a lower time


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 28, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> up? what do you mean  like more Mhz?



haha woops i meant down, thanks for the times that was an interesting comparison, so the extra 2 mbs does help


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 28, 2007)

got it .688 sec faster to get 27 sec flat now....used a thing called MZ ultimate tweaker off download.com, wonder if i could get a better time using something else


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 28, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> got it .688 sec faster to get 27 sec flat now....used a thing called MZ ultimate tweaker off download.com, wonder if i could get a better time using something else



Thats gotta be at stock speeds?  My Athlon 64 is faster than that, although thats a good comparison, just shows how much more performance you can get with C2D with those nice overclocks!  Very impressive.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's my score with my laptop running at 2.25Ghz. 
33.875secs +validation
Highest I can get it so far - pin mod should help my oc and score soon.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats gotta be at stock speeds?  My Athlon 64 is faster than that, although thats a good comparison, just shows how much more performance you can get with C2D with those nice overclocks!  Very impressive.



oh yeah, if dell wasn't so communist about their bios a little overclock would do lots of good


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 30, 2007)

Made 46.731 with 1.73 gHz. Not in the big leagues, but not bad either


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Dizzy said:


> Made 46.731 with 1.73 gHz. Not in the big leagues, but not bad either



what's your system specs....is it a laptop?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, Dizzy's is a laptop


----------



## J0N (Jan 31, 2007)

This is terrible...tried it on my laptop: Celeron 1.50Ghz 512mb Ram.






Still...quite interesting to know.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2007)

J0N said:


> This is terrible...tried it on my laptop: Celeron 1.50Ghz 512mb Ram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not terrible in fact very good for 1.5ghz beats a 3ghz p4(old school oc'd from 1.6ghz willie core)


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 31, 2007)

J0N said:


> This is terrible...tried it on my laptop: Celeron 1.50Ghz 512mb Ram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow it's interesting to see how far laptops have came, i think the first computer i've used was a toshiba windows 3.x i think with a intel inside. i belive it's still in a closet somewhere, i wonder what it'd be like to run super pi on that.


----------



## J0N (Jan 31, 2007)

Well... Not terrible for a laptop, but compared to what i'd like it to be.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol, don't worry about that score, my mate got 1m 16 with a standard 2.8Ghz Pentium 4. If a Mobile celeron can do that be impressed.


----------



## J0N (Jan 31, 2007)

Super Pi starts from scratch each time right? It dosent have any sort of memory does it?

Because:





Just knocked a few seconds off...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2007)

J0N said:


> Super Pi starts from scratch each time right? It dosent have any sort of memory does it?
> 
> Because:
> 
> ...



no run a few times and it will keep getting better


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> not terrible in fact very good for 1.5ghz beats a 3ghz p4(old school oc'd from 1.6ghz willie core)



ou p4 3 ghz ht with 2 GBs of ram did 45 sec


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2007)

thats so sad my 3000+ does it in 37sec


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> thats so sad my 3000+ does it in 37sec



my laptop running at 1 ghz less does it in 18 sec less (current system) that's sad, but it's exactly why c2d rules


----------



## AshenSugar (Feb 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> my laptop running at 1 ghz less does it in 18 sec less (current system) that's sad, but it's exactly why c2d rules



why? because its fast at super pi?

hows that make the user experiance better?

honestly, anybody whos on a laptop and has x1400 video talking about performance makes me laugh.

could get the same user exp out of a turion or decent pentium-m laptop, just without the price tag c2d comes with


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 1, 2007)

but in general C2D processors are cheap in cost.


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> but in general C2D processors are cheap in cost.



yep, but amd is cheaper  
and most amd laptops come or with nvidia onboard gfx or ati ones, wich by far kick intel ones


----------



## AshenSugar (Feb 1, 2007)

for what you would spend on a e6400 i can get a tforce550 and x2 3600+(check newegg out)  for a desktop thats used for normal everyday stuff like gaming its a better buy, you can get nice overclocks at stock vcore(check jc316's post out about it) 

save on the cpu and mobo put $ into the videocard and ram!!!!


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 1, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> why? because its fast at super pi?
> 
> hows that make the user experiance better?
> 
> ...



that's true, actually very true. but before this laptop my video was all integrated so you have to understand actually having a real vid card makes a huge difference to me.  the thing is with this system is it _has_ to last me 3 1/2 years (through high school) without any upgrades.  That was one reason second reasong i got c2d was because with the dell coupon you had to spend 1200 to get the 30% off and without upgrading the processor that's kind of hard.


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 1, 2007)

pt said:


> yep, but amd is cheaper
> and most amd laptops come or with nvidia onboard gfx or ati ones, wich by far kick intel ones



if you're even a little bit of a gamer no way you would settle for anything intergrated, it'd have to be discreet


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> if you're even a little bit of a gamer no way you would settle for anything intergrated, it'd have to be discreet



nvidia/ati integrated ain't so bad for low quality gaming and pretty good for laptops for battery saving


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 1, 2007)

pt said:


> nvidia/ati integrated ain't so bad for low quality gaming and pretty good for laptops for battery saving



yeah but i don't use my laptop for more than a hour and a half on bat


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeah but i don't use my laptop for more than a hour and a half on bat



in that case it's good for you
when i get a laptop i need one that doesn't eat much energy since i stay at school for 7hours


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 1, 2007)

pt said:


> in that case it's good for you
> when i get a laptop i need one that doesn't eat much energy since i stay at school for 7hours



ohh i see, well that has to save _alot_ of power, not like mine


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 2, 2007)

Actually if you want to save quite a bit of battery life, try lowering the voltage to the cpu. They can all run at much lower voltages normally without stability problems. Thats what I do and I can get about an extra 45mins+.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 2, 2007)

pt said:


> most amd laptops come or with nvidia onboard gfx or ati ones, wich by far kick intel ones



Actually I don't agree, the intel 950gma graphics are only slightly worse than the nvidia and ati integrated, if you don't believe me check 3dmark scores, and they're pretty close. But I agree, with Kwchang, there's no way you're gonna ever be satisfied with integrated. Most modern games won't even run with those chips, even though they could probably do it at lowest settings.

I think you'll definitely be more satified with some low end graphics card that has PowerPlay or some other function to increase battery life. If you need to you can even clock the chips even lower to increase battery life even further. Thats what I do in battery-life emergencies! lol

EDIT: Actually after testing a mate of mines I'm gonna take what I said about Intel graphics back. While achieving similar if not equal benchmark scores, they just don't compete in games and any kind of smooth frame rate. They're just too juddery and inconsistent.


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Actually if you want to save quite a bit of battery life, try lowering the voltage to the cpu. They can all run at much lower voltages normally without stability problems. Thats what I do and I can get about an extra 45mins+.



do you lower you're voltage through the bios, or do you have a program that can do it from inside the os?


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 3, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> do you lower you're voltage through the bios, or do you have a program that can do it from inside the os?



I use Notebook hardware controls, it allows you to set different voltages for each multiplier, and has a decent stability test facility. Also it can overclock most ATi cards although not to the accuracy and usefulness of ATi tool.  It also has displays some useful temps in the taskbar, but if you don't like them you can turn them off.
http://www.pbus-167.com/

There's no way you can overvolt or undervolt thorugh laptop bios' excluding the high-end gaming laptops, because they're so sparse. Thats why I have to OC with clockgen only (shudder)


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 3, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I use Notebook hardware controls, it allows you to set different voltages for each multiplier, and has a decent stability test facility. Also it can overclock most ATi cards although not to the accuracy and usefulness of ATi tool.  It also has displays some useful temps in the taskbar, but if you don't like them you can turn them off.
> http://www.pbus-167.com/
> 
> There's no way you can overvolt or undervolt thorugh laptop bios' excluding the high-end gaming laptops, because they're so sparse. Thats why I have to OC with clockgen only (shudder)



oh i have nhc.  unfotuantly, i guess it's because of dell, that function doesn't work on my laptop. :shadedshu


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 3, 2007)

27.844






Please update


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 4, 2007)

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. dominick32: 10.906* (Intel E6700 @ 4700)
*2. alpha0ne: 12.640* (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
*3. giorgos th.: 12.843* (Intel E6600 @ 3963)
*4. largon: 12.969* (Intel E6600 @ 3969)
*5. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*6. VOCCH : 13.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3735)
*7. ssgwright: 13.953* (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
*8. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600 stock)
*9. Lt_JWS: 14.500* (Intel E6600 @ 3500)
*10. W2hCYK: 14.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3442)
*11. boneface: 14.922* (Intel E6400 @ 3977)
*12. sladesurfer: 15.484* (Intel E6300 @ 3709)
*13. mikelopez: 16.766* (Intel E6300 @ 3430)
*14. tigger69: 17.297* (Intel E6400 @ 3400)
*15. Razer: 18.141* (Intel E6300 @ 3219)
*16. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3270)
*17. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*18. kwchang007: 27.000* (Intel T7200 @ 1996)
*19. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3000)
*20. DRDNA: 27.844* (A64 FX57 @ 3154)
*21. tigger69: 29.937* (Intel Pd 930 @ 4431)
*22. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*23. mullered07: 31.922* (Intel E4300 stock)
*24. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2650)
*25. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2600)
*26. theonetruewill: 33.875* (Intel M750 @ 2250)
*27.wazzledoozle: 34.766* (A64 3200+ @ 2403)
*28. cdawall: 37.375* (A64 3000+ @ 2452)
*29. xvi: 46.610* (Sempron 3400+ @ 2338)


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 4, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> oh i have nhc.  unfotuantly, i guess it's because of dell, that function doesn't work on my laptop. :shadedshu



Ok try Rightmark clock utility instead, hopefully one of the various amount of tools out there wil bypass dell's anoying configurations 

http://cpu.rightmark.org/products/rmclock.shtml


----------



## mullered07 (Feb 4, 2007)

heres mine with E4300@ stock 1.8


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 4, 2007)

updated.thread updated to post #1 from now on.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 4, 2007)

OK here's the ultimate maximum I can squeeze out of my cpu (2269) This is the best speed without a pin mod, and I'm not sure I want to do that yet...

33.110s @2269

EDIT: Pin-mod not possible on this chip


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 4, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Ok try Rightmark clock utility instead, hopefully one of the various amount of tools out there wil bypass dell's anoying configurations
> 
> http://cpu.rightmark.org/products/rmclock.shtml



ok, i think it is. any ideas how low i can get the voltages without losing stability? i haven't oc'ed anything so i have no clue what im doing.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 4, 2007)

You haven't oc'd anything!  Jokes! No basically you need to go to where I've illustrated in the attachment, and then when on the 14x multiplier (when the cpu is at its max speed ie. 2Ghz) and lower it by one step each time, and test it with NHC's stability test (or prime95). If it says unstable then the voltage will have to be heightened, ifstable though you can lower the cpu voltage until it does...obviously, lol. Also if you want ultimate battery life (at the sacrifice of performance) then you'll want to turn NHC's cpu control to MAX battery and/or change to the lower multipliers (in RightmarkClock) and set them at lower voltages too. K? 

Ps the great thing is when you can oc with a lower voltage, lol!

Prime 95 - http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft.htm
useful others are in MrSeanKon's list I use quite a few of his recommended ones. And OC your cpu dude, and watch those superpi timings shatter my poor PM 750's scores!


----------



## mullered07 (Feb 4, 2007)

*updated*

updated times at 1.97 ghz


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 4, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You haven't oc'd anything!  Jokes! No basically you need to go to where I've illustrated in the attachment, and then when on the 14x multiplier (when the cpu is at its max speed ie. 2Ghz) and lower it by one step each time, and test it with NHC's stability test (or prime95). If it says unstable then the voltage will have to be heightened, ifstable though you can lower the cpu voltage until it does...obviously, lol. Also if you want ultimate battery life (at the sacrifice of performance) then you'll want to turn NHC's cpu control to MAX battery and/or change to the lower multipliers (in RightmarkClock) and set them at lower voltages too. K?
> 
> Ps the great thing is when you can oc with a lower voltage, lol!
> 
> ...



ok, where can i get a oc'ing utility that can bypass dell's crap?


----------



## s1rrah (Feb 4, 2007)

thought i'd posted to this thread, but guess not:

E6400 @ 4.2ghz | 1 gig mushkin eXtreme Pc2-6400

...






...

BTW ... that RAM is for sale in the for-sale section!  such good chips.

...


----------



## s1rrah (Feb 4, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ok, where can i get a oc'ing utility that can bypass dell's crap?



it's called a sledghammer. 

(destroy the thing and start over.)

 just kidding.

a year or so ago, not thinking and on impulse, and honestly, before i was much into overclocking, i bought an HP dual core system; three months later, the only thing in my system that was a part of the original HP system, was the RAM ... and even that was gone soon enough. i still have the case and MB; keep it around as a reminder.

otherwise ... don't know of anyway to beat the major vendor locks on the bios.


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 4, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> it's called a sledghammer.
> 
> (destroy the thing and start over.)
> 
> ...



I was thinking something along the lines of clockgen, but i really don't have a clue of what im doing.  lol rip out the cpu and drop it in a new mobo, that'd work


----------



## pt (Feb 5, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> it's called a sledghammer.



i've heard that a couple shots from a ak47 would do wonders too

getting a new mobo would be a great idea


----------



## s1rrah (Feb 5, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> I was thinking something along the lines of clockgen, but i really don't have a clue of what im doing.  lol rip out the cpu and drop it in a new mobo, that'd work



clockgen still will not work as far as i know ..

and re your rip out the cpu comment ... that's *exactly* how i got going post the HP sytem. *exactly*

i bough a asus P5LD2 motherboard or something like that and the rest is history ...

been through 3 or 4 motherboards since and a cpu upgrade ...


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 5, 2007)

pt said:


> i've heard that a couple shots from a ak47 would do wonders too
> 
> getting a new mobo would be a great idea



yeah i know, it's to bad im poor.  this comp was bought cause of price $1000.  if i had money i would've built my own. well, maybe not, my parents don't really think building a comp is the best thing to do.  the worst part is they both work with comps:shadedshu


----------



## s1rrah (Feb 5, 2007)

pt said:


> i've heard that a couple shots from a ak47 would do wonders too
> 
> getting a new mobo would be a great idea



and then, if you get a new MB, you'll most likely get a new case since the dell cases use proprietary wiring for all the internals switches like on/off button, USB, etc. you can re wire all the connectors, but it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## s1rrah (Feb 5, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeah i know, it's to bad im poor.  this comp was bought cause of price $1000.  if i had money i would've built my own. well, maybe not, my parents don't really think building a comp is the best thing to do.  the worst part is they both work with comps:shadedshu



i'm poor too. i just quit eating so i'd have more money for equipment.


----------



## pt (Feb 5, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> i'm poor too. i just quit eating so i'd have more money for equipment.



lol
i might they that someday


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 5, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> and then, if you get a new MB, you'll most likely get a new case since the dell cases use proprietary wiring for all the internals switches like on/off button, USB, etc. you can re wire all the connectors, but it's a pain in the ass.



i give up on oc'ing dells.  when this thing isn't fast enough for me....i'll figure out someway to make it die so my parents can buy me a new comp


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 5, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> i'm poor too. i just quit eating so i'd have more money for equipment.



lol yeah man!!!!! i would to, except being in hs i don't really have to pay for my food


----------



## pt (Feb 5, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol yeah man!!!!! i would to, except being in hs i don't really have to pay for my food



hs?


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 5, 2007)

pt said:


> hs?



sorry, high school. maybe when i get a job i'll be able to put a vid card in our desktop, not just integrated.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 5, 2007)

Have you really tried clockgen and w1zzards very own systool?
I found it was the only way to oc my gateway which has perhaps (and I didn't want to go this far) an even worse bios than a dell! 
I know the pll setup is really tedious and no doubt will cause multiple crashes but keep reading the clocks until you find the right pll unit for your machine (ps check ignore Gsb/pci-or summat like that anyways) Also you could try and find your clock generator via systool, but it might crash so much you get really depressed! lol
....Damn I'm poor too, looks like we'll all be poor together, but I managed to convince my parents to let me buil my own pc in a few weeks  Though they said max budget was £350...so whats that erm....$680?


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Have you really tried clockgen and w1zzards very own systool?
> I found it was the only way to oc my gateway which has perhaps (and I didn't want to go this far) an even worse bios than a dell!
> I know the pll setup is really tedious and no doubt will cause multiple crashes but keep reading the clocks until you find the right pll unit for your machine (ps check ignore Gsb/pci-or summat like that anyways) Also you could try and find your clock generator via systool, but it might crash so much you get really depressed! lol
> ....Damn I'm poor too, looks like we'll all be poor together, but I managed to convince my parents to let me buil my own pc in a few weeks  Though they said max budget was £350...so whats that erm....$680?



you're kidding me????? 680.....that'll buy you like a mobo, pro, ram and that's it.  do you already have a vid card or something?


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 5, 2007)

I know I'm a bit screwed but actually I've done it...just

I'm gonna get an amd3800 x2, 1gb of corsair xms2, a used x850xt, western caviar 160gb, some random asus board, and I've nicked a case of my gran!
Hey and dude, don't give up on the oc'ing, back when I was a an oc newbie (still am, lol) it took me about 2 months of trying to understand oc'ing ,and being a bit freaked in case it went wrong, until I finally just tried it over and over again and found out how to do it with clockgen with help from systool

Oh and pt, nice job, you're eligible for a custom title!


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I know I'm a bit screwed but actually I've done it...just
> 
> I'm gonna get an amd3800 x2, 1gb of corsair xms2, a used x850xt, western caviar 160gb, some random asus board, and I've nicked a case of my gran!
> Hey and dude, don't give up on the oc'ing, back when I was a an oc newbie (still am, lol) it took me about 2 months of trying to understand oc'ing ,and being a bit freaked in case it went wrong, until I finally just tried it over and over again and found out how to do it with clockgen with help from systool
> ...



haha, i'll give it a shot next week, i need to do some hw


----------



## pt (Feb 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Oh and pt, nice job, you're eligible for a custom title!



thanks
5k rule


----------



## Boneface (Feb 5, 2007)

Heres my new score at 4.0


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2007)

at 3824.5GHz


----------



## Ch@oS (Feb 5, 2007)

*superpi 1m score*

I was playing around on my system the weekend. 
I managed to overclock my e6300 to 3.338ghz running on stock cooling, and my ram from 533mhz to 954mhz (5-5-5-15). With these settings i managed to get a 1m time of 17.735s.
If i try to push past this, system gets unstable. Would i be able to push it higher with better cooling and what would be suggested? And would a clean windows install help for a better score? As my windows is dirtier than my ex-girlfriend.

Any advice would be appreciated.
Here is a screenshot of my score as well


----------



## Ch@oS (Feb 5, 2007)

lets try again


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 5, 2007)

Giorgios needs a checksum as well to add you to the list.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 6, 2007)

Right behind Tigger69. Rig is in my specs.


----------



## Ch@oS (Feb 6, 2007)

*Checksum*

Here is a new screenshot with my checksum. New score is 17.546s


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You haven't oc'd anything!  Jokes! No basically you need to go to where I've illustrated in the attachment, and then when on the 14x multiplier (when the cpu is at its max speed ie. 2Ghz) and lower it by one step each time, and test it with NHC's stability test (or prime95). If it says unstable then the voltage will have to be heightened, ifstable though you can lower the cpu voltage until it does...obviously, lol. Also if you want ultimate battery life (at the sacrifice of performance) then you'll want to turn NHC's cpu control to MAX battery and/or change to the lower multipliers (in RightmarkClock) and set them at lower voltages too. K?
> 
> Ps the great thing is when you can oc with a lower voltage, lol!
> 
> ...



ok i could only undervolt the top mulitpler.  does .987 volts sound to low?


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 7, 2007)

26.672 ,rollin , rollin , got keep em rollin


----------



## strick94u (Feb 7, 2007)

first run on new setup just starting to tweak it 2.4 ghz


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 7, 2007)

post updated.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 7, 2007)

and a bit better one still on air cooling..


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 7, 2007)

Cant see your time  

Are you going to update the first page scores?

Ive knocked poor tig down a notch


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 7, 2007)

the first page is updated.
you need a screenshot with the checksum to be on the list.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 7, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> the first page is updated.
> you need a screenshot with the checksum to be on the list.



Here it is


----------



## strick94u (Feb 7, 2007)

strick94u said:


> first run on new setup just starting to tweak it 2.4 ghz



hmmm my link went away


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 7, 2007)

You need the superpi mod 1.5xs to be included in the rankings, you can dl it from first page in the thread


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 7, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ok i could only undervolt the top mulitpler.  does .987 volts sound to low?



Sorry I don't know your chips voltage specs  but with my PM I got down from 1.308v to 1.148v with a oc from 1.86 to 2.00. Just keep testing


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Sorry I don't know your chips voltage specs  but with my PM I got down from 1.308v to 1.148v with a oc from 1.86 to 2.00. Just keep testing



one step below and prime 95 said that the system went unstable.  how long do you have to run prime 95 to really know if your system is stable?  and are there any oc'ing utilites besides clockgen and systool?


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 8, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> one step below and prime 95 said that the system went unstable.  how long do you have to run prime 95 to really know if your system is stable?  and are there any oc'ing utilites besides clockgen and systool?



http://www.hasw.net/8rdavcore/ you can overclock with that.
And damn thats a shame, I wonder if the core 2's are just too efficient already...
Prime95 I dunno, about 4 hours probably but I never go that far (cos I'm lazy) I just play bf2142 or oblivion for a couple of hours, if it crashes/bsod then I know somethings wrong Oh and kwchang, with your x1400 what do you get in 3dmark03? I say 03 because I feel its a more realistic test for most modern laptops as they haven't quite caught up with desktops' gfx in the mainstream yet


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> http://www.hasw.net/8rdavcore/ you can overclock with that.
> And damn thats a shame, I wonder if the core 2's are just too efficient already...
> Prime95 I dunno, about 4 hours probably but I never go that far (cos I'm lazy) I just play bf2142 or oblivion for a couple of hours, if it crashes/bsod then I know somethings wrong Oh and kwchang, with your x1400 what do you get in 3dmark03? I say 03 because I feel its a more realistic test for most modern laptops as they haven't quite caught up with desktops' gfx in the mainstream yet



umm.... the program doesn't have the driver  is there somewhere i have to go for it? the scores...we'll see in a little


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> http://www.hasw.net/8rdavcore/ you can overclock with that.
> And damn thats a shame, I wonder if the core 2's are just too efficient already...
> Prime95 I dunno, about 4 hours probably but I never go that far (cos I'm lazy) I just play bf2142 or oblivion for a couple of hours, if it crashes/bsod then I know somethings wrong Oh and kwchang, with your x1400 what do you get in 3dmark03? I say 03 because I feel its a more realistic test for most modern laptops as they haven't quite caught up with desktops' gfx in the mainstream yet



3dmarks: 3737, i know they have sound tests, do they not run on integrated sound or something? because on our desktop (with a sound card) they'll run


----------



## strick94u (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok I think I did this right ?


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 8, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> 3dmarks: 3737, i know they have sound tests, do they not run on integrated sound or something? because on our desktop (with a sound card) they'll run



Yeah I've got some crappy sound card (conexant, I mean who the heck are they???) and the sound tests won't work on mine either
I get about 3145, I was just asking because I wanted to see the generation advances between the x1400 and x600se mobilities


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 8, 2007)

E6400 @ 3.6 Ghz (8x450)

Memorycalculation etc. seems to be off, could be because I'm on Vista x64 with 4GB RAM.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is mine, I think that makes me the fastest AMD at 26.391 !!


----------



## largon (Feb 8, 2007)

Ditto...  

Got 26.312s with an Opty146 @ 3118MHz. 

Image date: _9th of January 06_ 
That'll be _exactly_ 13months ago by tomorrow... 

edit: My personal Spi record has more than halved from 26.312s to 12.969s in 12months.  
I wonder what it'll be 12 months from this date...


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yeah I've got some crappy sound card (conexant, I mean who the heck are they???) and the sound tests won't work on mine either
> I get about 3145, I was just asking because I wanted to see the generation advances between the x1400 and x600se mobilities



Conexant make modems from my experience with them, they obviously got into the sound scene, unfortunatly for you


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 8, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Conexant make modems from my experience with them, they obviously got into the sound scene, unfortunatly for you



Oh great, so I've got some sound card from a company that makes modems, that must make them sound experts. I'm just so amazed by their credentials and experience in the field(rolls eyes so much that they hurt)


----------



## ace80 (Feb 8, 2007)

I know i'm late to join but thought i had to add this making me top of the p4's


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Oh great, so I've got some sound card from a company that makes modems, that must make them sound experts. I'm just so amazed by their credentials and experience in the field(rolls eyes so much that they hurt)



Best you can do is get the latest driver for it, thats the problem with laptops!

If it is really bad you could get a pcmcia or usb!


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yeah I've got some crappy sound card (conexant, I mean who the heck are they???) and the sound tests won't work on mine either
> I get about 3145, I was just asking because I wanted to see the generation advances between the x1400 and x600se mobilities



Im betting running the sound test would help the score out a little also.  I don't think 3dmark03 is multi core optimized..or is it?  I'll have to run the scores on my desktop, but it won't be comparable since that's p4 and has integrated video


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 8, 2007)

I seriously doubt its multi core optimized, I mean how many dual cores were there around in 2003?


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I seriously doubt its multi core optimized, I mean how many dual cores were there around in 2003?



yeah that's what i was thinking.  The sound probably would've done my system so much good.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 9, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeah that's what i was thinking.  The sound probably would've done my system so much good.



3Dmark?? Does not use any sound lol


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 9, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> 3Dmark?? Does not use any sound lol



03? my desktop has sound, and it's the same exact version of 03 to.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> 03? my desktop has sound, and it's the same exact version of 03 to.



Yes 2003 includes a sound test....3 runs to be precise.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 9, 2007)

post updated guys.
Tatty,give me the specs of your pi run to put you on the list.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> post updated guys.
> Tatty,give me the specs of your pi run to put you on the list.



Athlon 4000+ (socket 939) @ 3.2Gig @ 1.45V.....cheers


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes 2003 includes a sound test....3 runs to be precise.



I stand corrected


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I stand corrected



Lol we all do at times, goes with being a member of a "Geek" forum


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 9, 2007)

How do you run this test? How many digits do I choose?

1mb I guess.


+ 000h 00m 14s    [   1M]


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes 2003 includes a sound test....3 runs to be precise.



are there requirements to run it?


----------



## largon (Feb 9, 2007)

Sound tests in 3DM03 *do not* affect the result in any way. 
In the Pro version one can choose not to run sound test and the result is officially comparable with tests run with sound.


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 9, 2007)

largon said:


> Sound tests in 3DM03 *do not* affect the result in any way.
> In the Pro version one can choose not to run sound test and the result is officially comparable with tests run with sound.



thanks for the info, i just was wondering if it had an effect, now i know im not losing points for not having it run


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 9, 2007)

largon said:


> Sound tests in 3DM03 *do not* affect the result in any way.
> In the Pro version one can choose not to run sound test and the result is officially comparable with tests run with sound.


lol, thats depressing, before I could just blame my pitious score on the sound test! and yes I do know that my gfx card is useless, lol. But thanks for that info


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> lol, thats depressing, before I could just blame my pitious score on the sound test! and yes I do know that my gfx card is useless, lol. But thanks for that info



haha, yeah i was going to blame my score on the sound test to


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2007)

I was not suggesting that they affected scores, just that there were "sound tests" there and that they were actually called tests, they come near the end, the old WW2 planes flying around with engine and machine gun sounds lol.


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I was not suggesting that they affected scores, just that there were "sound tests" there and that they were actually called tests, they come near the end, the old WW2 planes flying around with engine and machine gun sounds lol.



yeah i've heard them before on my dekstop.  is there any reason why they wouldn't run?


----------



## pbmaster (Feb 9, 2007)

meh


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 10, 2007)

That's my new Q6600 @ 3.3 Ghz


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thats my e6600 @ 3.5


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 10, 2007)

Only 2/3 secs faster than mine! 

Im going for higher clock speed with new ram next week! Hoping for a stable 3.5Ghz


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 10, 2007)

9. gR3iF: 14.328 (Intel E6600 stock)    <-------- I'm not buyin' this score. He's overclocked.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 10, 2007)

Lazzer408 said:


> 9. gR3iF: 14.328 (Intel E6600 stock)    <-------- I'm not buyin' this score. He's overclocked.



Yeah I was thinking the same, did he not show his cpu-z screenie?


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 10, 2007)

dont remember guys.
Lazzer408 i clearly say that i want a 1.5XS version pi result for entering the list.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 10, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> dont remember guys.
> Lazzer408 i clearly say that i want a 1.5XS version pi result for entering the list.



Well where do I get that now?   

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/366/mirrors.php I assume it's this. That was easy enough to post.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Alcpone (Feb 10, 2007)

Lazzer you need to post a screenie of your cpu-z


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 10, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Lazzer you need to post a screenie of your cpu-z


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow there is some battle going on there in the 26 secs batch from A64's.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 10, 2007)

Lazzer408 said:


>



I wonder why your multi & fsb is greyed out? I aint seen that before!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 10, 2007)

fsb is 390 and multi is locked at 9 which works out to 3510  It has something to do with this board/bios. Everytime I even run cpu-z it locks out windows access to the bios. Things like the o/c utility and hardware monitor stop responding. In fact they hang completely. I have to end-task them.

EDIT - btw... If there's anything a computer can do that no one has seen before trust me, mine will do it.


----------



## Mediocre (Feb 17, 2007)

1 million in 17.047s

Specs are <---- @ 3.00GHz 800MHz memory. Could probably do better...






I put in '047' in the msec field, but after I hit submit hit removed the '0'


----------



## caveman_1990 (Feb 17, 2007)

WELL here is my score oc'ed to 3.195 Ghz but the CPUZ DRAM is a bit wrong so bear with me >.<


----------



## funkflix (Feb 17, 2007)

Here is my E6600 on cold air chilled watercooling. 






And my second system with cold air, cooled with a XP120.


----------



## rizzo (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like i managed a tie with tigger69.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 19, 2007)

thread updated guys.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 20, 2007)

Running e6600 3.6ghz stable now on air.

10. gR3iF: 14.328 (Intel E6600 stock) <------- please correct this score.


----------



## strick94u (Feb 22, 2007)

My lamest


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 22, 2007)

Please run the 1.5 XS version.


----------



## strick94u (Feb 23, 2007)

my bad


----------



## caveman_1990 (Feb 23, 2007)

this is my new speed 360X9=3240


----------



## caveman_1990 (Feb 24, 2007)

newset and final one 380x9=3420


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 24, 2007)

27.406


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 24, 2007)

27.078







I believe thats a first pace for the AMD rigs?


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 25, 2007)

thread updated.
DRDNA you`ve got a better score on the list.


----------



## Vinas (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## pbmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's mine. Athlon 3800+ oc'ed to 2.6.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 15, 2007)

cant wait till i have my 3400+ plugged in going to set a much lower time  thinking 225*12 wont be to far to push the chip and will give one hell of a performance boost over my 3000+


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's mine. Man, c2d's are way faster than athlon's.I'm suprised.


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

thats was while it was stable not my best score, i think, but the file was deleted so im in the process of slowly oc'ing it up again


----------



## TUngsten (Mar 20, 2007)

here's my contribution to this old thread

6400 @ 3.2g


----------



## AndyBroke (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is my score:


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's Mine: Not sure how good it is for a completely stock Athlon 64 3400+ running Kingston Value Ram though.


----------



## mortal (Mar 29, 2007)

13,234


----------



## infrared (Mar 29, 2007)

chuck216 said:


> Here's Mine: Not sure how good it is for a completely stock Athlon 64 3400+ running Kingston Value Ram though.








had to check it to believe it! That's a pretty sweet score for a stock A64.


----------



## pt (Mar 29, 2007)

infrared said:


> had to check it to believe it! That's a pretty sweet score for a stock A64.



is that a programm to make validations or something??


----------



## mortal (Mar 29, 2007)

No it's online xtremesystems validator.


----------



## trickson (Mar 29, 2007)

Thing is with out the conroes OC'ed to the hilt they are getting the same as most "OLD" tech AMD's ! 28 - 30 Sec.


----------



## pt (Mar 29, 2007)

trickson said:


> Thing is with out the conroes OC'ed to the hilt they are getting the same as most "OLD" tech AMD's ! 28 - 30 Sec.



they do a bit better, but still nothing noticable in games


----------



## largon (Mar 29, 2007)

trickson said:


> Thing is with out the conroes OC'ed to the hilt they are getting the same as most "OLD" tech AMD's ! 28 - 30 Sec.


No they don't. 

C2D E6600 does 21s at stock 2.4GHz. 
World record AMD FX-57 does 20.84s @ 4.0GHz.





pt said:


> they do a bit better, but still nothing noticable in games


Come again?

E6600 130-175% the gaming performance of a FX-62. 

edit:
Before someone shouts something like: "That's retarded! Nobody plays games on 640x480!" 
We're talking about CPU performance, not GPU. 

Enough OT.


----------



## pt (Mar 29, 2007)

what about game performance with same gfx at higher resolutions and filters turned on, there won't be much difference, so i stick with my athlon 3000+


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 29, 2007)

pt said:


> what about game performance with same gfx at higher resolutions and filters turned on, there won't be much difference, so i stick with my athlon 3000+



But surely you feel the pinch in big RTS games like company of heroes or Medieval 2 Total War, I know  I do


----------



## largon (Mar 29, 2007)

*pt*,
What I said:
"We're talking about CPU performance, not GPU."


----------



## pt (Mar 29, 2007)

largon said:


> *pt*,
> What I said:
> "We're talking about CPU performance, not GPU."



kk, forgot this was the superpi thread :shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2007)

new score with chip running faster 

2.56ghz ram 1:1 3.0-5-5-15 (stupid TCCC)


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 4, 2007)

My new pc's score:

15.094 seconds, x6800 at 3.4 gHz


----------



## SilentAces (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 6, 2007)

thread updated guys.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 11, 2007)

heres mine running on t2 timings cause of the 4x512mb ddr and this av8 dont support ddr400 with 4 modules only 333 WTF ? i try another day with t1 1gb @400+ cause i can get to 440 i done it on my gigabyte board which was great for ram not for cpu oc


----------



## xvi (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is my Lappy's 1M run. (Gateway Laptop)






Did I win? Did I win?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 18, 2007)

SilentAces said:


>



okay I'm a little confuzzled as to what your desktop is?

but anyway, mine gets 30.8 at stock, won't bother posting it as I'll have the oced score tomorrow.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 18, 2007)

here we go much better.

16x205 1.55v ddr2 @ 820 4-4-4-12 1t


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2007)

Damn, I still got the fastest non C2D time!


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn, I still got the fastest non C2D time!



 doesnt yogurt_21 have it now ?


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is mine, not too bad i don't think.


----------



## xvi (Apr 19, 2007)

Updated score with the machine in my specs. I have a lot of information packed in my screenshot, so I'll just link to it

40.547 seconds. I can't seem to get my Sempron up over 2.4GHz, sadly. If you follow the Excel sheet there, you can see my different runs. All are at 1.4 Volts VCore. The last run has a memory divider set and I'm still unable to go any further. Run 1 is basically the maximum stable OC for 2-3-2-8-12 2T. 3-3-3-8-12 2T (stock) will let me push 240, but barely. I've set the VCore all the way up to 1.67 (accidentally) and I couldn't get a single extra clock out of it.

At least I'm not the worst of the worst anymore. I'm more like the best of the worst. =/


----------



## xvi (Apr 19, 2007)

TheCrow said:


> Here is mine, not too bad i don't think.



Crow, you need Super PI MOD 1.5 XS. We can't verify original Super PI since there is no validation checksum.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> doesnt yogurt_21 have it now ?



Nope.....he's not on the list so my 6 month old score still rulz!!!    well for today anyways.


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 19, 2007)

xvi said:


> Crow, you need Super PI MOD 1.5 XS. We can't verify original Super PI since there is no validation checksum.



Aha i see. I'll get her downloaded tonight and see what i can do!


----------



## BND|MOD (Apr 20, 2007)

it's my score

Core 2 Duo e6300 @ 3574Mhz @16.204s




Core 2 Duo e4300 @ 3.387.5Mhz @16.656s


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 20, 2007)

Guess I should show a new SPI score, that position of 41 on my old system is just awful 

ed: maybe its just me, but I would find it much easier searching results if they were seperated to AMD \ Intel tables.


----------



## trickson (Apr 20, 2007)

here is mine .


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 20, 2007)

trickson said:


> here is mine .



He wont add that, there is no checksum info


----------



## trickson (Apr 20, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> He wont add that, there is no checksum info



What the hell is checksum ? I don't know !


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 20, 2007)

trickson said:


> What the hell is checksum ? I don't know !



When you run the test you get a checksum code at the bottom, leave the screen on as that and put the cpu-z screen to cpu! It is a test of cpu power after all and not memory!


----------



## trickson (Apr 20, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> When you run the test you get a checksum code at the bottom, leave the screen on as that and put the cpu-z screen to cpu! It is a test of cpu power after all and not memory!



OH OK thank you as soon as I am done running my Orthos test I will do this .


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 20, 2007)

33.484s on a Pentium 4 530 3.0GHz@3.9GHz 1040Mhz FSB.


----------



## trickson (Apr 20, 2007)

OK there you are .


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 20, 2007)

thread updated.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok, how do I post screenshots?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 22, 2007)

Upload a file to our free image hosting. Then use image tags on the url it gives you.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 22, 2007)

wow sweet amd crown, kinda feels liek a king of the midgit crown though. lol especially with the intel crown running over twice as fast.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> wow sweet amd crown, kinda feels liek a king of the midgit crown though. lol especially with the intel crown running over twice as fast.



Unfortunatly I cant challenge you anymore to that top spot as I have just sold my kit and have a C2D setup now........well done tho.


----------



## DOM (Apr 22, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Unfortunatly I cant challenge you anymore to that top spot as I have just sold my kit and have a C2D setup now........well done tho.



so when you going to change your specs. ? so what did you get ? welcome to the dark side


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so when you going to change your specs. ? so what did you get ? welcome to the dark side[/QWas changing them whilst you wrote that post


----------



## DOM (Apr 22, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Was changing them whilst you wrote that post



so have you oc it yet ? did it make your GPU scores higher ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so have you oc it yet ? did it make your GPU scores higher ?



Not tried overclocking yet, only got it up and working last night, wanted to let the AS5 bed in a bit, might have a play now but I am not used to Intel so will have to take it slow, will let you know how I get on.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 26, 2007)

OK, heres mine..


----------



## csallis (Apr 26, 2007)

Here is mine with my e6300 @ 3.2


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 30, 2007)

a bit better with the new water...without any searching..


----------



## Tatty_One (May 1, 2007)

OK, first run on my new rig, no tweaking so hope to get it better soon but thought I should get one on the board for now.


----------



## fafoylis (May 2, 2007)

alloha giorgo fafoylis is here


----------



## giorgos th. (May 2, 2007)

welcome welcome....


----------



## sipha (May 2, 2007)

Here we go


----------



## Fox34 (May 2, 2007)

Well I got my score and you can see my specs. I got a screenshot from a 3D Mark 06' thread I had going.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 2, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Well I got my score and you can see my specs. I got a screenshot from a 3D Mark 06' thread I had going.



Where's the SuperPI result? this is the SuperPI thread lol


----------



## Fox34 (May 2, 2007)

lol Its in my signature


----------



## giorgos th. (May 2, 2007)

Lol Fox,give me a complete sp 1m screenie like the rest of the others..


----------



## Tatty_One (May 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Lol Fox,give me a complete sp 1m screenie like the rest of the others..



Sorry thats what I meant, I just was not very clear


----------



## trt740 (May 3, 2007)

I read the direction but still am unclear how to set this test up do I set it at 1m, and what score and what location are we looking at sorry to be a retard but I need a little help here.


----------



## ace80 (May 3, 2007)

My new ram should be shipping on tuesday 
Not a bad score considering these are sticks of pc4300 screaming along at pc6400 speeds, lol at the timings tho.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I read the direction but still am unclear how to set this test up do I set it at 1m, and what score and what location are we looking at sorry to be a retard but I need a little help here.



Just go to the drop down tab top left, select "run benchmark" then a box appears where you can select "1M", then a "run benchmark" button appears, press and away it goes, should take you with your gothic AMD chip around 25-26 seconds


----------



## trt740 (May 3, 2007)

Thx Tatty your right this test is one that very much favors the Core 2 Duo but there are others where the two are closer. Thx for explaining and at 3.0ghz I hitting around 30 seconds due to lower cashe I think.


----------



## trt740 (May 3, 2007)

Have my 6000+ at 3.4ghz 15x227 and tweaking voltage at 1.536 I'm sure that it won't hang with a Core 2 Duo but that not bad for my first attempt might be able to get 3.5 ghz. One think I noticed it need a bunch of power my silent PSU is not so silent anymore. I would have thought a OCZ Game Stream could handle heat better.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Thx Tatty your right this test is one that very much favors the Core 2 Duo but there are others where the two are closer. Thx for explaining and at 3.0ghz I hitting around 30 seconds due to lower cashe I think.



It does not actually favour the core Duo, it favours speed and the C2D just happens to be faster clock for clock!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Have my 6000+ at 3.4ghz 15x227 and tweaking voltage at 1.536 I'm sure that it won't hang with a Core 2 Duo but that not bad for my first attempt might be able to get 3.5 ghz. One think I noticed it need a bunch of power my silent PSU is not so silent anymore. I would have thought a OCZ Game Stream could handle heat better.



Nice overclock! By my guess, get it to 3.5Gig and it may well equate to a C2D at 3Gig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 3, 2007)

here is my super PI with a 2% oc


----------



## trt740 (May 3, 2007)

Here is my first test my ram is not tweaked, but here goes






now to try for 3.5


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2007)

Trt?  There is something wrong there, your less than a second faster than my best 4000+ time and that was at 3.2Gig.  Good effort tho, prolly best AMD time to date!  

Bet that thing cost more than the E4300 tho


----------



## trt740 (May 3, 2007)

no it's just this test AMD chips perform really bad in this test. I can show you others where it's closer


----------



## trt740 (May 3, 2007)

*at 3.5 10 x350 at 1.536v my ram is set at 55515 t2 DDR 1166*






And your right its almost as fast as a e6300 at 3.0ghz. I realize i cost alot and it's not a core 2 duo but i was as cheap as I have seem it and it's alot faster than my Brisbane at 3.0ghz. It runs very cool and in some things (games) is a quick as a moderatly overclock core 2 duo when it's running at 3.4ghz.  Here is a good review on the chip. It seems alot faster multitasking than a Core2 Duo and from the reports I read it runs that crappy vista better aswell.
http://www.amdzone.com/modules.php?...s&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=284&page=1


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 4, 2007)

Here is mine with some ram tweaks 




I can't oc much higher because i am using stock cooling


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2007)

You see AMD chips stink in this test or you could say Core 2 Duos excell in this test.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 4, 2007)

yes they do but my cpu load only goes to 35% on core 1 when running this.


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2007)

no never checked., but I will


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 4, 2007)

trt740 said:


> no never checked., but I will


Never checked what?


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2007)

core temps or usage


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 4, 2007)

trt740 said:


> core temps or usage



Oh ok.I keep an eye on every thing like that when i run test because my temps get WAY to high when i keep it running at them.  I am going to be WCing in about a week or 2.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 4, 2007)

trt740 said:


> no it's just this test AMD chips perform really bad in this test. I can show you others where it's closer




No my point was your not that much faster than my 4000+ AMD was at 3.2Gig, not this Intel thing I have now.


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2007)

Thats because the 4000+ 939 is a fx 53 /fx 57 and as you know is a great chip. I noticed during testing this test does use both core on my AMD chip. Maybe thats why it's so low. POS is right mine hardly uses any of my core power on this test like 35 percent on core 1.


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2007)

*here is a new score at 3.536ghz not much increase*
















This test doesn't max out either of my cores and only uses 35 percent of core 1. I wonder if thats  why AMD single core and dual  core chips AMD are so close on this test, but Core Duo's do so well?


----------



## mk_ln (May 4, 2007)

15.281 @ 3424.1MHz

[img=http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/3053/34241yz9.th.jpg]


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 4, 2007)

When i water cool my CPU i will try to get down to 30 or less.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 4, 2007)

trt740 said:


> This test doesn't max out either of my cores and only uses 35 percent of core 1. I wonder if thats  why AMD single core and dual  core chips AMD are so close on this test, but Core Duo's do so well?



I think its more to do with the ability to access the whole of the level 2 cache of 2MB/4MB whereas Athlons's only have access to their own individual 512/1MB. Thats why the AMD's with 1MB cache for each of their cores do better than the 512MB, although in most other tests the difference doesn't merit the extra cost.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I think its more to do with the ability to access the whole of the level 2 cache of 2MB/4MB whereas Athlons's only have access to their own individual 512/1MB. Thats why the AMD's with 1MB cache for each of their cores do better than the 512MB, although in most other tests the difference doesn't merit the extra cost.



idk, the 4mb of cache didn't keep one of my cores at 100% the whole time....almost the whole time though


----------



## theonetruewill (May 6, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> idk, the 4mb of cache didn't keep one of my cores at 100% the whole time....almost the whole time though



I'm right because I know I'm right . Ok I see you're point they'll never use the whole of the cache because the other core will always be a bit active but you get my point.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I'm right because I know I'm right . Ok I see you're point they'll never use the whole of the cache because the other core will always be a bit active but you get my point.



ahahaha very true, im probably more limited by my low fsb (the ram is fine, seeing the fsb:ram is like 5:8) if only i had a 800 mhz fsb or something like that....lol


----------



## theonetruewill (May 6, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ahahaha very true, im probably more limited by my low fsb (the ram is fine, seeing the fsb:ram is like 5:8) if only i had a 800 mhz fsb or something like that....lol



But you've got to think, how bloody good are those mobile chips. They have low as hell fsb's and ridiculously low vcore's and they still trash AMD64 X2's in single threaded tasks.(most of the time)

Thats why so many of the new designs are inspired by laptops, because you have to make them good but with massive cooling and size limitations. Pentium M still rules for its time in my book though!


----------



## kwchang007 (May 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> But you've got to think, how bloody good are those mobile chips. They have low as hell fsb's and ridiculously low vcore's and they still trash AMD64 X2's in single threaded tasks.(most of the time)
> 
> Thats why so many of the new designs are inspired by laptops, because you have to make them good but with massive cooling and size limitations. Pentium M still rules for its time in my book though!



lol, my c2d can only beat a amd64 x2 because of it's cache.  im telling you, w/o that id be so dead, i mean even if you cut it in half, with a low fsb you'd be hit way harder than say a c2d at 1066 mhz fsb.  but yeah, mobile chips really inspire new though, espically with the whole core 2 duo design.  only thing is that it is stuck inside of a laptop, although i can keep temps in a reasonable level (to laptop users, not desktops) aka under 60 C.  that's everything  i just love having my laptop show off and rip apart my friend's computer (until he decides to get a 8800, he's a little short on money right now and is using a subsitute card- 7300 le )


----------



## theonetruewill (May 6, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol, my c2d can only beat a amd64 x2 because of it's cache.  im telling you, w/o that id be so dead, i mean even if you cut it in half, with a low fsb you'd be hit way harder than say a c2d at 1066 mhz fsb.  but yeah, mobile chips really inspire new though, espically with the whole core 2 duo design.  only thing is that it is stuck inside of a laptop, although i can keep temps in a reasonable level (to laptop users, not desktops) aka under 60 C.  that's everything  i just love having my laptop show off and rip apart my friend's computer (until he decides to get a 8800, he's a little short on money right now and is using a subsitute card- 7300 le )



You're mate was totalled when he got that card! OK here's my little rant hehe, of course Core duo's which were the initial tests in realitly for partial Core 2 architecture were at their very core just two newly designed Pentium M's stuck together with higher FSB's. And Heatpipes were first designed for laptop cooling. The list goes on....... I do love my laptops! 

Oh and plus check out the CPUMark scores in my sig people, and see where the mighty Dothan beats an E6400! More proof that Pent. M's rule


----------



## kwchang007 (May 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You're mate was totalled when he got that card! OK here's my little rant hehe, of course Core duo's which were the initial tests in realitly for partial Core 2 architecture were at their very core just two newly designed Pentium M's stuck together with higher FSB's. And Heatpipes were first designed for laptop cooling. The list goes on....... I do love my laptops!
> 
> Oh and plus check out the CPUMark scores in my sig people, and see where the mighty Dothan beats an E6400! More proof that Pent. M's rule



lol yeah i know.  does cpumark like higher clock speeds?  maybe i should try my p4 (nvm it'll suck wayy to bad)


----------



## theonetruewill (May 6, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol yeah i know.  does cpumark like higher clock speeds?  maybe i should try my p4 (nvm it'll suck wayy to bad)



Hiher clock speeds do help the first test. Hence look how well the 5.0Ghz Pentium 4 did there, but got beaten down the line....by... could it be.. a Pentium M?!


----------



## kwchang007 (May 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Hiher clock speeds do help the first test. Hence look how well the 5.0Ghz Pentium 4 did there, but got beaten down the line....by... could it be.. a Pentium M?!



hahahahaha.  i wanna overclock my cpu so bad, i know i could hit 2.6 ghz on the cpu, if the nb and the ram will keep up the pace, but i don't think so.  i just want to say i can overclock my whole laptop, not just the gfx card.


----------



## DaEnigma (May 6, 2007)

*My attempt...*

Hope this is a good one... E6600@3758mhz


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2007)

trt740 said:


> This test doesn't max out either of my cores and only uses 35 percent of core 1. I wonder if thats  why AMD single core and dual  core chips AMD are so close on this test, but Core Duo's do so well?




I forgot to say before, the test only uses one core!


----------



## ex_reven (May 6, 2007)

This is a good start I guess.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

Tatty it uses both just very little of both cores according to the  AMD chip load montior. If I didn't explain well core 1 is used the least but neither core goes over 50 percent during the test really. According to the AMD Load monitoring tool.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 6, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Tatty it uses both just very little of both cores according to the  AMD chip load montior. If I didn't explain well core 1 is used the least but neither core goes over 50 percent during the test really. According to the AMD Load monitoring tool.



When I ran it on my Pentium M it never went over 45%. And yes, it was at real time priority.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

Here is what I mean and the tool I'm using look at how orthos prime is using 100 percent. Here is a photo of the AMD tool. Here is what I mean and the tool I'm using look at how orthos prime is using 100 percent or both cores


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

It's not only core 1 but some times it's reversed aswell with very little of core 0 used


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

Here is exactly what I'm saying. Sometimes it goes a little higher maybe 60 percent on a core but never uses it's true potential.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2007)

trt740 said:


> It's not only core 1 but some times it's reversed aswell with very little of core 0 used



That is only because when your puter is on there will always be 2nd core activity no matter how many background proggies you have disabled, yes sometimes Windows (as opposed the th chip) will spread a load across 2 cores (if it can), I did not say your puter wont use 2 cores, I said the benchmark is a single core benchmark, if you could get a single core AMD that had 512KB L2 Cache that ran at 3.5Gig like your 6000 and ran the test in your system with everything else the same the scores would be very similar if you get my meaning.

And again you are confusing load with potential.....don't, whilst they are relative the load on a core is used to requirement, you have to remember there are millions of processes that can be functioning within a core at the same time, depending on what the core is doing will depend on what processes need to be used, for example, if you ran a test or app, if that test or app did not require integer or floating point calculations then that function would not take place within the core process and therefore the load MAY not be full but that does not mean to say that it's not working to it's full potential, a core is about efficiency, not doing what it does not need to do to get a job done if that makes sense?  That is actually a very crap and basic way to explain it and it's far too simple really as a CPU is a very complex bit of kit.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

but look a science mark 2.0 it's uses this chips full potential of both cores and appears to be a better real time test.  I would say that super pI only simulates the computers real world power where scientific marks 2.0 actually uses it and demonstrates it more accurately look for yourself. It also tests the memory and how the computer would manage memory and bandwith and appears to be a better rounded test.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2007)

No.....your not getting it.....sceincemark 2 is a suite of tests that test most of the CPU's main functions/calculations....that is why the cores are more fully loaded, SuperPI does not.

Edit:  And molecular dynamics is a monster of a bench pushing, integer, floating point, code/decode to the limit hence 100%, SuperPI is a completely different kettle of fish.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

No I get it but what i'm saying is science marks 2.0 shows load and really stress and uses the chips potential. Where super pi mainly simulates it and that science marks 2.0 appear to be more of realistic test. It's not a simulation it's a true test. Simulate science marks and don't run it the right way and your project scores will go up. The real test of a chip is a real world test not a simulation of what it can do. I want to see it acutally do it. How can  Super PI  be a true test of chips raw power when it doesn't use the chips full core potential and power? I know science marks is because I can see it doing it.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2007)

trt740 said:


> No I get it but what i'm saying is science marks 2.0 shows load and really strees and uses the chips potential. Where super pi manly simulates it and that science marks 2.0 appear to be more of realistic test.



Sceincemark is a system application and performance test, it benches using and testing CPU calculations and process and its communication of that information within the system hence why memory is so important as well as to some degree HDD.

SuperPI is a raw straight number crunching all out, revvved up, Ferrari, mazarati single stream speed test, it does not test all of a CPU's processes like SM2.  It's not there to strain the CPU like SM2....just to measure it, make sense?  Memory does play some part in it of course as the only way it can manage the info it gets is to read/write to memory.

Phew I am knackered now.  But yes, you are right in that respect, it does not test the CPU's FULL potential like SM2.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2007)

On an aside, I just bought another CPU!.  I just noticed, my post average does not seem to have changed at all over the last few days, its stuck at 4.11 per day no matter how much I post?????


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

okay then why doesn't it use the full power of the cores if it's a true test of the chips power? Also memory management is very important to a chips performance. A chip that doesn't manage memory well would be crippled. So once again I say science mark 2.0 is a better  real world whole chip test. okay enough of this talk Tatty what chip did you get?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2007)

trt740 said:


> okay then why doesn't it use the full power of the cores if it's a true test of the chips power? Also memory management is very important to a chips performance. A chip that doesn't manage memory well would be crippled. so once again I say science mark 2.0 is a better  real world whole chip test.



Correct, Not power.....speed, they can be different as, as I said, efficiency plays its part.

Edit:  Some unknowing person offerewd me the same as I paid for the 4300 and since then the 4400 has been introduced and is now the same price so once it arrives it will be a straight swap.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

Good deal thats a great chip. Heading out to play ball with my son post some benches when you get that chip.


----------



## mk_ln (May 10, 2007)

14.547


----------



## Buckaroo Banzai (May 10, 2007)

29.641s


----------



## ace80 (May 10, 2007)

Still tweaking
13.250s


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 11, 2007)

I wish i could OC my CPU more but i can't yet I have a new HSF on the way (make it fast ups.)I will post my scores after i get my new HSF and my RAM fan so i can see how high i can get my RAM and CPU maybe i can get a faster time.


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 11, 2007)

Is people still updating the result on the first page ?? or are we just sending in pictures for no reason.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 11, 2007)

i am updating the first page..but not know cause i dont have free time..
keep sending results..


----------



## Ketxxx (May 11, 2007)

call me crazy, but once my C2D stuff arrives an I get to size it all up, I'll be aiming for <13s. Whats the fastest 1MB time?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 11, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> call me crazy, but once my C2D stuff arrives an I get to size it all up, I'll be aiming for <13s. Whats the fastest 1MB time?



Around 10 secs, I think thats at about 3.9Gig on an E6600 with water.


----------



## DaEnigma (May 11, 2007)

1. dominick32: 10.906 (Intel E6700 @ 4700) TOP INTEL SCORE


----------



## giorgos th. (May 11, 2007)

the fastest 1mb time?maybe you mean the fastest 1 million time?


----------



## infrared (May 11, 2007)

Hey mk_ln,

Why are you using such loose timings on the ram? You could get sub 14s if you tightened them up a bit. Try setting 4-4-4-12 and see how much your score improves 



giorgos th. said:


> the fastest 1mb time?maybe you mean the fastest 1 million time?



Fastest 1M time is sub 9s. It's over at XS if you wanna take a look


----------



## giorgos th. (May 11, 2007)

Thanx Infra...i knew that.


----------



## infrared (May 11, 2007)

oops, misread your post. sorry


----------



## zCexVe (May 12, 2007)

Dont know whether u will like the interference but here is mine.


----------



## evoic (May 14, 2007)

New kid on the block.
C2D E6420 @ 3.0Ghz - 1.3825v
(L651B325 Model) Stock cooling.
2x1GB OCZ REAPER 8500's @ DDR2 1100 / 2.15v
EVGA 122-CK-NF67-A1 680I Board

SuperPi 1.5xs @ 17.03, I've had it under 17, but for some reason it won't do it again.
I'm going to start fooling with the speed as soon as the new cooler arrives. 
Shooting for 14's on air. 

Oooooh. I just checked the front page and I'm officially the 4th fastest E64'er.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 14, 2007)

Evoic......what timings are your memory set at?


----------



## evoic (May 14, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Evoic......what timings are your memory set at?



5-5-5-5-15 / 2T are the current timings.

I believe I can increase the FSB to around 8x425 = 3.4Ghz.
I believe I can increase the DDR2 speed to 1200-1250Mhz.
I believe I can increase the DDR2 timings to 4-4-4-4-12 / 1T or better.
I believe I can _decrease_ the SuperPi to around 14 seconds.

If I get stuck, I have an extra set of 2x1GB DDR2 G.Skill 800's that easily hit 950+.

Maybe I can get where I need to go by using 7 x 475 = 3.325Ghz / 4x1GB DDR2 950 / 4-4-4-4-12.

We'll see over the course of the next week or so....... 

If I hit 14's with just the OCZ's, I'm going to sell the G.Skill's and call it a day.
.
.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 14, 2007)

evoic said:


> 5-5-5-5-15 / 2T are the current timings.
> 
> I believe I can increase the FSB to around 8x425 = 3.4Ghz.
> I believe I can increase the DDR2 speed to 1200-1250Mhz.
> ...



I think you may be pushing 4-4-4-12 @ 1T @1200Mhz.  Remember that there is a threashold where the performance is seriously pegged back, usually between 400-450 FSB so make sure you bench at each speed or you will find that 100Mhz on the CPU gives a large decrease not increase in system performance.


----------



## evoic (May 14, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I think you may be pushing 4-4-4-12 @ 1T @1200Mhz.  Remember that there is a threashold where the performance is seriously pegged back, usually between 400-450 FSB so make sure you bench at each speed or you will find that 100Mhz on the CPU gives a large decrease not increase in system performance.



I was not clear. 
I meant to write that I would try the tighter 4-4-4-4-12 timings if the higher Mhz was not an option....in order to get the best overall performance.

Either way, your advice is good and will be followed.


----------



## PaulieG (May 16, 2007)

Are there any tweaks/settings to help with Super pi 1m scores?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Are there any tweaks/settings to help with Super pi 1m scores?



Just closedown all background proggies after a fresh reboot and apart from it liking high memory bandwidth better than low memory latencies (I think) thats about it, your ready to go!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 16, 2007)

This is after my new HSF and little OCing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




When i changed my timings on my ram i got faster 1m so it does like lower timings.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

POS you misunderstood me, what i meant was, 1000mhz at 5-5-5-15 would prob be faster that 800mhz at 4-4-4-12 as it likes the extra bandwidth, of course lower latencies = faster but I beleive in SuperPI it should not be at the cost of substantail bandwidth if you get my meaning?  Give it a try if your memory will do those speeds with those timings to see how it goes.  At the end of the day, its that balancing act and will depend on how good your memory is, all I can say is with my setup, I went from 17.450 at 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 to 16.560 at 1100mhz 5-5-5-15.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 16, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> POS you misunderstood me, what i meant was, 1000mhz at 5-5-5-15 would prob be faster that 800mhz at 4-4-4-12 as it likes the extra bandwidth, of course lower latencies = faster but I beleive in SuperPI it should not be at the cost of substantail bandwidth if you get my meaning?  Give it a try if your memory will do those speeds with those timings to see how it goes.  At the end of the day, its that balancing act and will depend on how good your memory is, all I can say is with my setup, I went from 17.450 at 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 to 16.560 at 1100mhz 5-5-5-15.



I would try that speed and timings but my Geil ram isn't here i had to send it for RMA I am using some  used generic ram i got for $20 at the computer store a few miles from here.I see what you are saying about the bandwidth and not timings.


----------



## evoic (May 17, 2007)

So......I posted my first SuperPi 1M time of 17.031 the other day, with the settings on my E6420 and PC2 8500 Reapers at: 3.0Ghz / DDR2 1100. 

I decided this evening to push a little harder and ended up with these numbers.....

3.062Ghz / 1094 = 16.828s  (A step in the right direction)
3.25Ghz / 1138 = 15.75s (WHOA - I'm in the 15's now)
3.344Ghz / 1170 = 15.485s (Oh my God, I love Intel and OCZ)
3.360Ghz / 1200 = 15.156s (I'm so close to 14's ! ! c'mon baby ! !)

.........Zilch. Nada. Nothing.
Wouldn't boot stable. 
Wouldn't take a little more voltage. 
Wouldn't let 14's become a reality.

I backed it down to 3.2Ghz / 1156 where the temps stay cool and the system is solid as a rock. 
Phew. That was fun. I need a nap.  

Do you _think_ I'm not satisfied with 15.156s on stock cooling???
Not a chance. 
I absolutely could not be happier with my new system build and can't wait to add better cooling and maybe a newer BIOS flash.   

For the record - here were the final voltages - I didn't want to push any harder:
CPU - 1.4v
FSB - 1.4v
RAM - 2.3v

And now the screenshot. 
.
.


----------



## evoic (May 19, 2007)

annnnnnnnd.........

This will be my final entry.
Not quite a suicide shot on the voltage, but definitely higher than the 1.36v's I prefer.

.
SuperPi 1M: 14.484s  /  CPU: 3.5Ghz  /  RAM: 1203Mhz 
.
 
.


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 19, 2007)

LOL this screen shot was ages ago.
14.579 better then last one that I had.


----------



## technicks (May 19, 2007)

I see that C2D rules Superpi. I thought 30 secs for my X2 4000 was fast


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 19, 2007)

mine does 16seconds dead,at 3.5ghz with ram at 500/1000mhz 1:1 at 4.4.4.12.


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 20, 2007)

TIGERRRRR you forgot something. CHECKSUM on your screen shot


----------



## oily_17 (May 20, 2007)

New computer and just made it under 30secs....but I'm happy


----------



## oily_17 (May 20, 2007)

Oooops pic is crap.Here is another:-


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2007)

there ya go updated


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 20, 2007)

Tiger you should have spend less on the ram and buy a E6600. 4mb cache realy helps alot.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2007)

this chip will do me till a penryn comes along.theres not many e6300's that will do 500fsb/3.5ghz at just 1.325vcore,let alone get up to 3.9ghz(1.57vcore) on air.

i may get a 6320 or a 6420 in the mean time,but i may just wait.this is a really good chip and 3.5ghz with my temps at this- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aint too bad is it.


----------



## trt740 (May 20, 2007)

Why has my amd 6000+ been removed from the scores? my chip is the number one AMD chip super pi 23 sec


----------



## trt740 (May 20, 2007)

here is the score


----------



## spud107 (May 20, 2007)

might as well post my attempt


----------



## evoic (May 20, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> this chip will do me till a penryn comes along.theres not many e6300's that will do 500fsb/3.5ghz at just 1.325vcore,let alone get up to 3.9ghz on air.
> 
> i may get a 6320 or a 6420 in the mean time,but i may just wait.this is a really good chip and 3.5ghz with my temps at this-
> 
> ...



Yeah........I'm kind of inclined to agree here.
That speed, with those temps, on that voltage - I think you've got yourself a winner.
Especially on air.

I have an E6420 that I think is outstanding and was worth every penny, but at takes almost 1.5v to get it to almost 3.6Ghz and it won't go higher from there, no matter what you do.

In addition to that, each core temp goes up about 5-6c just at idle, and the highest I've tested it *stable* is 3.3Ghz.

I'd stick with your E4300 until the next gen and enjoy what you've got.


----------



## DaMulta (May 20, 2007)




----------



## spud107 (May 20, 2007)

slight improvement, was having errors at these speeds earlier,


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 21, 2007)

Tiger how did you get up to 3.9Ghz useing only 1.37vcore. For my cpu I am using 1.5+vcore to get up to only 3.4Ghz. HOWWWWW did you  get up that high using 1.37vcore. TEACH MEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## giorgos th. (May 21, 2007)

thread updated..i`m very busy this season so please don`t send me pms about updating..
i`ll be updating as soon as i have any second free..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2007)

hello there.

my result on the first page is wrong 

its e6300@3.5ghz/16.6 secs-post no.589

thx

caveman,

it was 3.9ghz/560fsb at 1.57vcore.it does do 3.5ghz at only 1.325vcore tho'.your chip is not the same as mine and neither is your board i bet,so my advice wont really help you.all chips are differant.some will oc high and some not.i always run my ram at 1:1 too,as people seem to think that is the best.

sorry i cant really help,

tigger


----------



## DaMulta (May 21, 2007)

54. DaMulta: 32.282 (A64 X2 3800+ @ 2762)
It's
X2 3600+ 65mm


----------



## rizzo (May 22, 2007)

Well i improved my score a little. Heres the latest.


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 22, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> hello there.
> 
> my result on the first page is wrong
> 
> ...



WOW your board does 560fsb!!!!!!!!! holy god damn~~~    
Your board are like the god of FSB. Did ASUS specially keep the board for you ?

Giorgin th you have not updated my latest result that I have posted( you might have missed) will here it is again.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 22, 2007)

i believe it`s fixed..


----------



## evoic (May 22, 2007)

**Update**

DISREGARD THE SCREENSHOT BELOW. 
SLIGHTLY FASTER TIME POSTED AFTER THIS POST WAS MADE - HERE)


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2007)

*Well could return it and my 6000+ sold so here it is*

Welcome to the darkside


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2007)

*here is even one better*






I think I figured out overclocking these intel chips but i'm tweaking.


----------



## pt (May 24, 2007)

another to the dark side


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2007)

yes sorry pt was going to return it but couldn't kid signed for it and i'm pissing them off lately with to many returns, and my chip 6000+ had already sold. I liked being green. This chip is not really all that much better needs 3.6 atleast to beat my 6000+ at 3.510ghz in everything. I had a super hard time beating my old 3dmark06 score with the 6000+ because the 6000+ manages and  interacting with memory and other components better it seems. With my 6000+ it was easy to max out my memory with e6600 it's alot harder. I still cannot beat it in the science marks 2.0 memory is still too low, because its a test of the chips full interaction with memory aswell as chip power.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 24, 2007)

trt740 said:


> yes sorry pt was going to return it but couldn't kid signed for it and i'm pissing them off lately with to many returns, and my chip 6000+ had already sold. I liked being green. This chip is not really all that much better needs 3.6 atleast to beat my 6000+ at 3.510ghz in everything. I had a super hard time beating my old 3dmark06 score with the 6000+ because the 6000+ manages and  interacting with memory and other components better it seems. With my 6000+ it was easy to max out my memory with e6600 it's alot harder. I still cannot beat it in the science marks 2.0 memory is still too low, because its a test of the chips full interaction with memory aswell as chip power.



Yeah but try SceinceMark with your memory running at same speeds, the C2D will kill it as it did in SuperPI, and where you said about 3D Mark 2006????? I got a higher CPU score at 3.3Gig than you did on the 6000+ at 3.5 Gig.

My 6600 arrived today    Gonna rig it up tomorrow night, what temps you getting at 3.7Gig and what volts you using?


----------



## pt (May 25, 2007)

may i join you on the dark side?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=345110#post345110


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

pt said:


> may i join you on the dark side?
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=345110#post345110



Nope....doors locked, you need a password to enter!


----------



## pt (May 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Nope....doors locked, you need a password to enter!




can i guess the password?
is it Tatty_one rules?


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

hey anyone know how you can make your browser casche bigger to display the forum avatars and photos. Mine only show links unless I constantly clear the casche.


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

55c under load sometimes and only sometimes at 2.725 I get 57c underload orthos prime.


----------



## JC316 (May 25, 2007)

Here ya go, you might get a laugh.

Athlon XP 2200 Tbred, stock.


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

*New faster score*


----------



## evoic (May 25, 2007)

13.578.......blazing fast.
Welcome to 10th place overall trt740.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

Trt....what voltage to get almost 3.8Gig?  I told you these were monsters   knowing my luck mine will max at 3.4Gig


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

1.55v 3.8 and 3.7 is 1.45v so far ,and I think 1.45 is low for 3.7


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

trt740 said:


> 1.55v 3.8 and 3.7 is 1.45v so far ,and I think 1.45 is low for 3.7



Very nice! Hope mine comes near to that, how you finding the coolings holding up?.....temps?  Remember between 400-450FSB performance is going to drop dramatically, you gotta find that sweetspot.


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

why would performance go down with a higher fsb? The temps are good.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

trt740 said:


> why would performance go down with a higher fsb? The temps are good.



Well my Apprentice, it's called the 965 strap, have a read here and I will test you on your knowledge later Luke  "Wisdom is the font of all knowledge" (well OK with the help of google)

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=258069


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

so you want a lower fsb like in the 300 to 400 range


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

so you either want to be 400 or below or 500 and higher correct? Also to be total stable I was wrong I need much more voltage like 1.525 so far at 3.7 I'm working on it. It appears 1.45 was not totally prime stable. I will get back to you on that maybe after burn in. Also at 3.6 it appears 9x400 I can do that at 1.475v but working on that aswell. Still temps are good. Example of how bad this chip managing memory at 3.6ghz 9x400FSB with memory at 44412t2 verse 6000+ 3.515ghz 12x293FSB  DDR 1112 55515 t2. The 6000+ score 1992 and this chip scores 1950. This is with over 100 points lower FSB and 85 points lower clock speed.  Must be the memory strap.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

Well you may well find the strap is perhaps just for a 10Mhz band somewhere between 400-450, not necessarily the whole range so it may be worth trying a FSB, testing it in SuperPI then rasing FSB and testing until tyour higher FSB results in a lower speed, there is the start of the strap, continue with same exercise until you find the end of the strap.....job done!  You just pick a FSB then from outside of the strap for 24/7 use and perhaps one above the strap for benching, of course this problem does not apply to a NVidia 650i board! but then in any case you have to look at FSB walls and memory holes which may be the answer to your 2nd performance point with the memory, you may be in a hole, have a google.

IMO, for 24/7 use you want to be under 1.45V and that seems to be the general concensus from C2D owners, temps remain low, are you using Core Temp or Intel Tat(thermal analysis tool) which is sposed to give you the most accurate readings and of course also shows TJunction readings? If you dont have Tat you can download it here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/392/mirrors.php


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

I've read a ton about voltage and temps and every web page Ive read says up to 1.6v is safe  aslong as you are under 60c they recommend not going over 1.55v for evryday use. They say it's temp not voltage and to try and stay at or under 50c if you can. I've not seen any  stay  under 1.45v most.   The newer e6600 now take atleast 1.5v to reach 3.6ghz. The older version took less voltage. Thats just what I read. My chip at 1.5v averages under orthos 50c


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Well you may well find the strap is perhaps just for a 10Mhz band somewhere between 400-450, not necessarily the whole range so it may be worth trying a FSB, testing it in SuperPI then rasing FSB and testing until tyour higher FSB results in a lower speed, there is the start of the strap, continue with same exercise until you find the end of the strap.....job done!  You just pick a FSB then from outside of the strap for 24/7 use and perhaps one above the strap for benching, of course this problem does not apply to a NVidia 650i board! but then in any case you have to look at FSB walls and memory holes which may be the answer to your 2nd performance point with the memory, you may be in a hole, have a google.
> 
> IMO, for 24/7 use you want to be under 1.45V and that seems to be the general concensus from C2D owners, temps remain low, are you using Core Temp or Intel Tat(thermal analysis tool) which is sposed to give you the most accurate readings and of course also shows TJunction readings? If you dont have Tat you can download it here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/392/mirrors.php


.  I use core temps.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I've read a ton about voltage and temps and every web page Ive read says up to 1.6v is safe  aslong as you are under 60c they recommend not going over 1.55v for evryday use. They say it's temp not voltage and to try and stay at or under 50c if you can. I've not seen any  stay  under 1.45v most.   The newer e6600 now take atleast 1.5v to reach 3.6ghz. The older version took less voltage. Thats just what I read. My chip at 1.5v averages under orthos 50c



I am not denying that but just ask the C2D owners here and you will find that most do not put more than 1.45V through it 24/7.  There are 2 theories here you should think about, one is mine and the other was explained to me when I first got the E4300, I think by Dos, so starting with mine:

1.  Maximum recommeded voltage for most 90Nm chips, especially AMD was 1.6V, 1.55V 24/7, this often was on processors such as Venice cores that stocked at 1.45V, C2D's stock at .1 - .125V lower than that so the theory goes that the max recommended 24/7 should be .1V below a 90Nm......well it makes sense to me.

2.  heat is only one factor, within the chip there are millions of little semi conductor thingies, they actually get damaged by electrical current over time, higher current  = more damage quicker, this results in negatve performance over a period, depending on what voltage is put through it as a constant this could be years.....or perhaps just months  

3.   (extra thought). There is a good reason why these beast stock at 1.275-1.35V by the manufacturer, if 1.6V was perfectly safe with no mid/long term effects we would already see a E 8000 stocking at 4Gig with the same architecture!

But at the end of the day, the choice is yours, I bench as high as I can get it and if your T Junction is OK at load and you are happy running like that 24/7 then fine, If I could get 3.8Gig outta mine at 1.575V but I could get 3.5Gig on 1.45V I know what speed I would be running 24/7 and I would see no difference in games or everyday apps because as we have already agreed, once the CPU ceases to be a bottleneck for the GPU then performance is pretty levelled......just my preference is all.  I am not suggesting any of these thoughts are set in concrete so to speak, just a general rule of thumb I stick to.

But as I said, don't just take my word for it Luke, by sheer coinsidence, take a look at this TPU thread: ESPECIALLY post No 5:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=31764

And have a glance at this regarding C2D Voltage and temperature threasholds, it's quite good:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=28373


----------



## pt (May 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I am not denying that but just ask the C2D owners here and you will find that most do not put more than 1.45V through it 24/7.  There are 2 theories here you should think about, one is mine and the other was explained to me when I first got the E4300, I think by Dos, so starting with mine:
> 
> 1.  Maximum recommeded voltage for most 90Nm chips, especially AMD was 1.6V, 1.55V 24/7, this often was on processors such as Venice cores that stocked at 1.45V, C2D's stock at .1 - .125V lower than that so the theory goes that the max recommended 24/7 should be .1V below a 90Nm......well it makes sense to me.
> 
> ...



is there any c2d clubhouse?
i need some tips


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

pt said:


> is there any c2d clubhouse?
> i need some tips



Ahhhhhhh Luke's young Apprentice brother considering the Darkside, well the password to the darkside is...........TRAITOR!!!

But you can find the rather warm and smug little party place here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26816&highlight=clubhouse

Welcome!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

Forgot to say......my E6600 has arrived!!!!


----------



## DOM (May 25, 2007)

Im using 1.55V's


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

I can do 3.6 at 1.475 and 3.7 at 1.5v right now funny thing is I cannot achieve the higher ram speeds with the same ram as I could with my 6000+ set up. with the amd set up i was hitting 1180 with this ram but I cannot get past 1066 yet with this set up.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Im using 1.55V's



24/7??


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I can do 3.6 at 1.475 and 3.7 at 1.5v right now funny thing is I cannot achieve the higher ram speeds with the same ram as I could with my 6000+ set up. with the amd set up i was hitting 1180 with this ram but I cannot get past 1066 yet with this set up.



Sounds like RAM hole, can you "unlink" on that Mobo and what multi U using?


----------



## DOM (May 25, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I can do 3.6 at 1.475 and 3.7 at 1.5v right now funny thing is I cannot achieve the higher ram speeds with the same ram as I could with my 6000+ set up. with the amd set up i was hitting 1180 with this ram but I cannot get past 1066 yet with this set up.



you need to up the NB volts and you should be able to change the mem strap up but thats how it is on my mobo I need 1.55 on the NB to up them mem i think its 4:5 something like that hope that helps


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

Hey just booted to 1200Mhz!!!! 6-5-5-18 yahhhoooooooo, it's taken me this long to sort me memory out and now in the morning I am going to slot the 6600 in and will have to start again


----------



## DOM (May 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> 24/7??



right now it is, but Im not running it 24/7 but like that when its on but in going to be off untill sunday so its going to be on and im still tweaking but I need better room temps cuz at 75F load was like 57-62C


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

I'll bench at 1.6V quite happily but TBH my rule of thumb is no more than 1.45-1.5V 24/7....it's just a personal thing.


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

ahh well drop it in christ sake man


----------



## Fox34 (May 26, 2007)

Heres mine  and the clock is a little lower because Oblivion decided to crash once and a while with the normal clock.


----------



## trt740 (May 26, 2007)

Well this is sorta different not sure what the northbridge setting is.


----------



## trt740 (May 26, 2007)

no memory strap adjustment there is a G MCH  voltage control and a FSB voltage control which I think is north bridge not sure what G MCH is think it's south bridge. Memory really won't go over 1066 at best and normally 1000. What do you want for 90.00 lol it will hit 3.8ghz with limited setting so imagine what the better version can do.  It has a windows overclocking tool called easytune5 but mine got corrupted and I cannot get it off so I won't install until I remove the first version and I cannot figure out how to do that.


----------



## Chewy (May 26, 2007)

I dont really like easy tune it changes voltages for/on you dont it? I read it was better to just tune in bios and test in windows with orthos elc.

 I noticed easy tune change settings (volts) on me! and I didnt like them.


----------



## trt740 (May 26, 2007)

Hey tatty Because this motherboard is so much smaller. I was able to put a fan on the side of my case pulling in air and my temps dropped 5 degrees under load. I'm able to put 1.49v into my chip and never get over 50c under orthos. The only thing that happens to me is if I reset with the power button occasional my system reverts back to my non overclocked setting. I think  this is a motherboard saftey of some kind . It does this even with prime stable overclocking. I only happens some times. I also cannot get my ram to run at over 1000 mghz at higher overclocking speeds. I now noticed once I'm able to slowly lower the voltage as the chip gets stable and  it needs less power. So with your chip first pump up the voltage the slowly reboot after it gets stable lowering the voltage as you go. I'm currenty at 3.7ghz with my chip set to 1.506v but due to voltage droop It is only getting 1.49v and it's stable. I think I could lower it to 1.45v If I did it a little at a time. This intel overclocking is very different. This motherboard is amazing I only have rest the bios once and have accidently set some giant clock speeds, and all it does is reverts back to stock saving the last bios setting. For a really inexpsensive board this is really amazing. I can use this chip 24/7 at 3.7 at 149v DDR 1000 2.1v and not break 50c and I'm sure this voltage could go lower but I don't need to lower it because it running super cool Idles at 29c with all the thermal controls turned off.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 26, 2007)

I didnt do that bad for my 1st go.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 26, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> I didnt do that bad for my 1st go.



Dude, giorgios needs you to use the 1.5XS version of superpi with validation code prtscrn'd along with a cpu-z. Read the first page for the instructions


----------



## Chewy (May 26, 2007)

Heres my result with the clock Im using full time 480fsb e6300 @2.88 ram @ 960 4-4-3-4.. I though super Pi was more for how fast your ram could do things not cpu dependent, my cpu dont want to clock that high atm it wants more than 1.325v for 3.3ghz that would bring my temp up to the high 50's.

I'll post again once I get my max clock worked out.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

is this any better?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> is this any better?



That's the stuff! Nice time


----------



## dertimaushh (May 27, 2007)

13,063 sec

E6600@3950Mhz Mobo is limiting. Asus Striker is on its way  







greetz 

tim


----------



## evoic (May 27, 2007)

These damn E6600's keep bumping me further down the list.

Bah!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 27, 2007)

OK this is my first run with the E6600, No memory tweaking as yet, I broke my Infinity in the process of changing CPU's  so am having to use the stock cooling so I have only taken her to just over 3.6Gig because of temps but I can do this on 1.45V, I actually booted stably to 3.8Gig(On 1.512V) but the temps were rocketing, maybe when I get another cooler 3.9Gig may not be out of the question!  

14 secs on the dot, but got well over 2000 on Sceincemark at these settings, will post there also.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 27, 2007)

First try with my new toy..
E6700 @ 4150mhz


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> First try with my new toy..
> E6700 @ 4150mhz



noob question - why does it not say 4150 on your cpu-z .


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

also I love ppl who do a screen shot of their software - which includes an illegal download website............lol


----------



## giorgos th. (May 27, 2007)

C1E function enabled..it drops multi to 6.
what`s the illegal website??


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

My second fastest so far. I couldn't manage to get my best 31 seconds. The first time I got it I forgot to not preess OK. BUt fair's fair, I can only prove this one.
31.359 @2790MHz


----------



## Tatty_One (May 28, 2007)

Yay.....I broke 14 seconds on stock cooling, I wont even mention what temps I was getting at these speeds  Just gotta get me a new cooler.


----------



## mk_ln (May 28, 2007)

14.360


----------



## pbmaster (May 28, 2007)

here we are


----------



## mazmorbid (May 28, 2007)

12.375 ... not really tweaked memory yet .


----------



## Tatty_One (May 28, 2007)

Here is another run, down to 13.875 now....still on stock cooling!......anyone smell burning?


----------



## Chewy (May 28, 2007)

Here my score.. about the best Im going to get without a new mobo, since ds3 dont like micron chips.

 This is actually a x7 multi so its 3.15ghz with 450 fsb..


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

my personnal best at 2.7 just like chewy
ram at 3-3-3-9 600mhz
cpu - c2d e2160 at 300fsbx9


----------



## theonetruewill (May 29, 2007)

pt said:


> my personnal best at 2.7 just like chewy
> ram at 3-3-3-9 600mhz
> cpu - c2d e2160 at 300fsbx9



Don't you find you get better performance on your C2D chip with higher speed rather than lower latencies, pt?


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Don't you find you get better performance on your C2D chip with higher speed rather than lower latencies, pt?



i just got this running 5 min. ago man
take're easy  
i wll try later


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

another run
now at 3ghz


----------



## trt740 (May 29, 2007)

*new slightly faster speed*


----------



## evoic (Jun 3, 2007)

I was able to peel a few milliseconds off....

CPU: 3544Mhz on air
RAM: 1090Mhz @ 4-3-3-4 Timings

1M @ 14.328ms with an E6420.  
.
.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 5, 2007)

*here it is almost 4 ghz little higher*


----------



## JUDAS3 (Jun 5, 2007)

about time for a leaderboard update.....me thinks.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice Trt!  what voltage?  i just cant do any REAL overclocking yet with this stock cooler, my friend is making me a custom watercooling system but he has so little time....and I have so little pateince!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 5, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> about time for a leaderboard update.....me thinks.



Yep, mines not in there from about 2 weeks ago.  Post 668.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 5, 2007)

*this is all shes got 4.005ghz this board rocks wow!!!*











The 3.993ghz clock was at 1.58v and the 4.005ghz was at 1.60v


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 6, 2007)

i will update as soon as i can guys cause the P5K Deluxe has arrived with the new cpu block.........testing....


----------



## Xolair (Jun 6, 2007)

Heh, my CPU went through it in 1 min 01 seconds.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2007)

*new score 4.050ghz*


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll pitch in - i aint #1 here, but i aint slow either  (Currently on 2GB ram despite what sig says, as the ram in my netbox had to be RMA'd)

And yes i have a solid black desktop. I like it that way.

Edit: after going back to page 1, can i suggest having seperate AMD/Intel scores, like in the 3dm06 thread? It'd help compare apples to apples 

Edit 2: Not sure if it matters - this is 24/7 stable, 60C orthos load. It rarely loads, so i'm fine with it this way.


----------



## Xolair (Jun 7, 2007)

Soon (I hope) we'll see how my *Intel Core 2 E4300* with *2gb* will do in this test.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2007)

Get a 6300/ 6320 the 4300 won't go over 3.2 ghz usually a 6300/ 6320 might go as high as 3.6ghz with the right board and ram.( a wise old, old x British Army officer once told me this so I thought I would pass it on to you)


----------



## Xolair (Jun 8, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Get a 6300/ 6320 the 4300 won't go over 3.2 ghz usually a 6300/ 6320 might go as high as 3.6ghz with the right board and ram.( a wise old, old x British Army officer once told me this so I thought I would pass it on to you)



Yeah, my mobo can only do about 2,6 ghz at max, so... if I'd get past 30 secs or so I'd be happy.  

_EDIT: By the way, does anyone know much much it takes for a 4300 to go through this test?_


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 8, 2007)

Here we go. Best run so far, not too bad eh?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 8, 2007)

Xolair said:


> Yeah, my mobo can only do about 2,6 ghz at max, so... if I'd get past 30 secs or so I'd be happy.
> 
> _EDIT: By the way, does anyone know much much it takes for a 4300 to go through this test?_



I had an E4300 @ 3.3 Gig, I think about 15.650 was my best then.


----------



## Xolair (Jun 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I had an E4300 @ 3.3 Gig, I think about 15.650 was my best then.



Mmm... sounds tasty.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 9, 2007)

My E4300 at 3Ghz.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 12, 2007)

*New score*

31.047 with my Desktop giorgos (please keep laptop score up there)
AMD 4600X2 @2833MHz


----------



## Xolair (Jun 14, 2007)

Got my new *Intel Core 2 E4300* installed, here's its result as stock:






I'll OC it surely (or try to at least), once I get this... ''driven in'' first.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 15, 2007)

Update please PT I'm about to rent a boat, my Espanol and Port is bad but I'm gonna have to open a can on you bro UPDATE. LOL

PT I  still love ya man


----------



## pt (Jun 15, 2007)

k,  but you wil have to learn greek, 'cause this ain't my thread, it's giorgos th. thread


----------



## gromet (Jun 17, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 18, 2007)

This will have to do for starters just to get one on the boards, am getting fed up with all these tweaking, at 3.9Gig it's actually slower than this which was at 3.82Gig, I think thats cause at 3.9Gig my memory is a bit overstretched keeping it linked.


----------



## pt (Jun 21, 2007)

why wasn't this one updated? :S





ps: why isn't this thread a sticky?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 22, 2007)

my score is also missing


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2007)

Last edited by giorgos th. : 05-29-2007 at 02:53 AM.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 22, 2007)

updated.


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2007)

So how that Αsus P5K Deluxe giorgos th. 

Cuz I dont want to get a new mobo but cuz of the Core 2 Duo E6050 family on July 22 cuz there going to be the 45 NM one right ? And there going to drop the E6600, E6700, E6300, E6320 and E6420, by late 2007


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 22, 2007)

oh it`s great.very stable at high fsbs with low Vmch.
i managed to run a pi 32m with 515fsb and 1.4Vmch...
the Vcore damper is very usefull too.it reduces a lot the Vdroop at load.
a negative thing for me is that it goes only 1.7Vcore and 2.55Vdimm max..


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2007)

1.7Vcore and 2.55Vdimm max

Yeah the vcore I think the same but 2.55v thats a bit for me 

Cuz im thinking of just getting a Q6600 or the Q6700 and maybe in like 1-2yrs make a new rig


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 22, 2007)

2.55Vdimm is nothing.....i run my GMH at 2.3Vdimm 24/7..
it would be nice if they had it at 2.7-2.75Vdimm max..


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice Job Giorgos, thanks for updating, I know you have been busy.  Yes i use 2.35V on the Dimms for benching with my Crucial that stock at 2.2V anways but damn....would never go to 1.7V on VCore


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 22, 2007)

My 1m Super PI score with current system.
1m test 38sec
Not bad for a P4.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 22, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice Job Giorgos, thanks for updating, I know you have been busy.  Yes i use 2.35V on the Dimms for benching with my Crucial that stock at 2.2V anways but damn....would never go to 1.7V on VCore



ahhh,i use 1.7Vcore all the time with my water and A/C..
1.68Vcore with voltage damper enabled...


----------



## Xolair (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's my new result, only managed to get my CPU to about 1,9 ghz (doesn't go any further, I wonder why, maybe it's my settings?):


----------



## pt (Jun 22, 2007)

nop it's your mobo, ram or lack of voltage


----------



## Xolair (Jun 22, 2007)

pt said:


> nop it's your mobo, ram or lack of voltage



Yeah, solved this one, it was indeed the ram-settings (divider was 3:5). Now it went easily to 2 ghz, will try further some day. *SuperPI* went through in 28.703 seconds...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 22, 2007)

Xolair said:


> Yeah, solved this one, it was indeed the ram-settings (divider was 3:5). Now it went easily to 2 ghz, will try further some day. *SuperPI* went through in 28.703 seconds...



As you know, I had one of them, let me know when you want to go higher....I will be happy to help.


----------



## Xolair (Jun 22, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> As you know, I had one of them, let me know when you want to go higher....I will be happy to help.



Yeah, thanks.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 22, 2007)

Xolair said:


> Yeah, thanks.



No probs.....we can try for sub 20 secs for Super PI no problem


----------



## Xolair (Jun 22, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> No probs.....we can try for sub 20 secs for Super PI no problem



Yeah, achieving near 20 secs or under in *SuperPI* would be great. My mobo might not support OC'ing that far though...  

_P.S. Where's my spot in the current standings then? _


----------



## infrared (Jun 22, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> oh it`s great.very stable at high fsbs with low Vmch.
> i managed to run a pi 32m with 515fsb and 1.4Vmch...
> the Vcore damper is very usefull too.it reduces a lot the Vdroop at load.
> a negative thing for me is that it goes only 1.7Vcore and 2.55Vdimm max..



ahhh, good news to hear.

I'll see how far i can go with my e6400 on that board, then i might consider getting the e6420.

Thanks


----------



## driver66 (Jun 22, 2007)

Heres what i got out of mine


----------



## Xolair (Jun 22, 2007)

Put my own frequenzy at 2,2 ghz now and got this result:






The memory-divider went to 1:1 ''automatically'', is it supposed to go so? Now my memory's at 245 mhz...


----------



## Protius (Jun 23, 2007)

< specs


----------



## Xolair (Jun 23, 2007)

Went to 2.4 ghz now and here's the result:






Could be better, I guess.


----------



## Rhino666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice, eh?


----------



## Xolair (Jun 24, 2007)

Got a bit better result:






Still at 2.4 ghz.


----------



## Rhino666 (Jun 24, 2007)

Much better... :lol:


----------



## evoic (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 24, 2007)

what`s the IHS photo for?
put a cpu-z screenshot please.


----------



## evoic (Jun 24, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> what`s the IHS photo for?
> put a cpu-z screenshot please.



I don't have a CPU-Z screenshot.  
Now the chip is gone and I won't be able to add it to the list.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 24, 2007)

sorry...no cpu-z no list..
so now you can remove the IHS photo..it`s not needed at all.


----------



## evoic (Jun 24, 2007)

I like the way it looks.
What do you care if there's a picture of a chip?

No one hears from you for weeks and then you bust my balls over a picture twice in 20 minutes?

:shadedshu


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 24, 2007)

create a thread and run it the way you like buddy...
i believe this isn`t yours and some respect would be nice you noob..


----------



## evoic (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm not your buddy, I'm just a guy that posted a picture.
I'm also not a noob.

Would you feel more confident in the fight you're picking if I pointed you to forums where I have a few thousand posts instead of a few dozen?

Go relax.
Have a cup of coffee.

Maybe take a nap.
I'm not interested in the back and forth.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 24, 2007)

pointing me the other forums?
who cares you noob?
you are writting at TPU now...in the other forums do whatever you like..
i`m also a moderator in other forums.but i don`t do whatever i like here..


----------



## c`LoW (Jun 25, 2007)

e6300 @ 3.01GHz


----------



## d44ve (Jun 27, 2007)

Just got my system up.... I hit 13.461 with only 1 GB of ram and I havent even started overclocking the ram

I will finish up "fine tuning" it and get a screen shot for you guys.


----------



## d44ve (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you understad the point of the avatar?

And yes... I live in a state where the old people cant fill out a form correctly. Let me go take care of that for you


----------



## evoic (Jun 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Ah yes I do and no I don't at the same time I'm a Conservative Christian Traditional American, a so called ADAM and EVE guy.Not a ADAM and STEVE guy if you will . Don't get me wrong to each his own, Live and let live, I just don't agree with you , along with the majority of the USA, however slight it might have been, by vote he got the most votes of any President ever elected.  Plus hes a true traditional Christian but enough of this.  I was just poking fun really, and only serious slightly.



If _he's_ a true traditional Christian, then count me among the recently agnostic. 
It strikes me as odd, that with as much internet exposure as you appear to have, that you would not have a more evolved opinion.

I'm only planning on sleeping well tonight by convincing myself that your post was pure sarcasm and that you're reading this laughing at how silly I was to fall for your prank.

If that's the case.....bravo. Well done, sir - you totally had me fooled for a minute there.

If that's not the case, then I hope the universe recognizes prayers from an agnostic, because mine will be with you.

So that this thread does not get sidetracked - I'm more than willing to continue the discussion privately by PM. 
Not that a Bush-supporter would ever allow anyone to talk sense into them, but more pointedly, so that we don't hog all of the screen time for people that want to actually post SuperPi scores here.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 29, 2007)

evoic said:


> If _he's_ a true traditional Christian, then count me among the recently agnostic.
> It strikes me as odd, that with as much internet exposure as you appear to have, that you would not have a more evolved opinion.
> 
> I'm only planning on sleeping well tonight by convincing myself that your post was pure sarcasm and that you're reading this laughing at how silly I was to fall for your prank.
> ...



Keeping it in PM land is good, because TBH, I dont want to have the sh*t bored out of me here and I have long since been a subscriber to this thread, perhaps sometimes people should be left to their opinions without someone else trying to talk them out of it or show them why they should not have that opinion......if you get my drift


----------



## evoic (Jun 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Keeping it in PM land is good, because TBH, I dont want to have the sh*t bored out of me here and I have long since been a subscriber to this thread, perhaps sometimes people should be left to their opinions without someone else trying to talk them out of it or show them why they should not have that opinion......if you get my drift



That's probably a better approach.

Now I'm going to press that little "Thanks" button below your post.


----------



## Mediocre (Jul 1, 2007)

*shaved 0.5s...*

Updated for watercooling...





this mobo doesn't oc worth a damn, and NB is at max volts (along with a lot of other stuff)

it just won't boot past 350 fsb

EDIT: Dammit, just noticed I had same cpu-z screen up for both...meant to have spd up with it...



Anyone think the muskin 580 will help (ie voltage stability)?


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 3, 2007)

With a 30dollar sempron.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice Big, bang4buck4Sure!


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 3, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice Big, bang4buck4Sure!



I'll go for more when I get a new cooler and can afford to increase volts  This board doesn't mind high FSB.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> With a 30dollar sempron.





bigboi86 said:


> I'll go for more when I get a new cooler and can afford to increase volts  This board doesn't mind high FSB.



beats my a64 :shadedshu though mine was cheaper FREE after MIR  yeah s754 

though i need a better mobo :/ stupid VIA chipset


----------



## Mediocre (Jul 3, 2007)

good god...keep the politics in GENERAL NONSENSE!

Y'all better watch out, my P5K is in the mail....look out 500 fsb and 1:1 divider!

I'll be sure to repost my sub 15s times this weekend


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> good god...keep the politics in GENERAL NONSENSE!
> 
> Y'all better watch out, my P5K is in the mail....look out 500 fsb and 1:1 divider!
> 
> I'll be sure to repost my sub 15s times this weekend



Bah do 520FSB in me sleep and thats on a budget board


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> WOW thats open minded.Make a statement with nothing to back it up with  ?  I was not sarcastic  in the least and I will not discuss this on this thread any further however far your head is in the sand. One more thing and I'm done,, I'm not a supporter of just G.W. I disagree with him on several things . I am, however, a supporter of free speech and whats right. Even from a guy with 16 posts who cannot back up anything he says with a fact.



A cup of tea springs to mind!


----------



## Mediocre (Jul 3, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Bah do 520FSB in me sleep and thats on a budget board



Lawl my now deceased P5N32 Premium wouldn't even do ~350fsb at 348 fsb it required 1.75V on the northbridge (had a waterblock on it).

I turned it on last night without making sure it booted, walked away for 30 minutes, now it wont boot. I swear its the northbridge. I hope its not the proccy, and I'm sure its not the vid...it better not be the dominators, but those are lifetime.

What sux the most is if I didn't CUT the heatpipe to the old NB HS I could RMA to asus


----------



## d44ve (Jul 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> WOW thats open minded.Make a statement with nothing to back it up with  ?  I was not sarcastic  in the least and I will not discuss this on this thread any further however far your head is in the sand. One more thing and I'm done,, I'm not a supporter of just G.W. I disagree with him on several things . I am, however, a supporter of free speech and whats right. Even from a guy with 16 posts who cannot back up anything he says with a fact.



Damn... does every thread with you turn into a political debate?


----------



## d44ve (Jul 3, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> good god...keep the politics in GENERAL NONSENSE!
> 
> Y'all better watch out, my P5K is in the mail....look out 500 fsb and 1:1 divider!
> 
> I'll be sure to repost my sub 15s times this weekend




I already hit high 13's and I havent even touched the ram yet.....

I am shooting for Tatty 

(nothing personal... I like you )


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2007)

d44ve said:


> I already hit high 13's and I havent even touched the ram yet.....
> 
> I am shooting for Tatty
> 
> (nothing personal... I like you )



Lol I am honoured, I really have not tweaked yet and that run was only at 3.8Gig I think so dont get your hopes up too high   I just get vwery bored very quickly with tweaking and benchin so kind of do a bit for a day, have a couple of weeks off and come back to it when I am bored, keep going tho, you may give me the incentive to start up again!


----------



## d44ve (Jul 3, 2007)

I just finnally broke 3.9 GHZ... but needed a lot of voltage.

What voltage are you using for 3.8 and what kind of temps are you seeing?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2007)

d44ve said:


> I just finnally broke 3.9 GHZ... but needed a lot of voltage.
> 
> What voltage are you using for 3.8 and what kind of temps are you seeing?



I can do 3.9, just have not orthos tested it for stability and I dont like to add "untested" speeds in my spec so I changed it to 3.85Gig as that is orthos stable. 

For 3.85Gig I am on 1.537V (strange voltage increments with this board), I think I managed 3.9Gig on 1.556 (again strange voltage settings).  All of those were on a 9x multi because this boards multi was locked until a new bios update last week sorted it, now what is interesting is that on an 8x multi with my board I can acheive the same speeds but with lower voltage and on the 8x multi I get less VDroop at load so I am hoping I may be able to hit now 4Gig on 1.6V (maybe) am going to try at the weekend.

I run 24/7 on 3.6Gig at 1.47V (@8x multi.....I need 1.49V with the 9x multi!) at those speeds/voltages I idle at this time of year at 29C....full load at around 47C, at 3.85Gig I idle at around 32/33C and about 52C at full load.


----------



## Mediocre (Jul 3, 2007)

you two make me wish I had paid for overnight shipping to see what my 6600 is TRULY capable of...I would love 3.6 24/7, I'm a little more wary of voltages though....I hate killing hardware.

I guess once I get the old p5n32 out I might see why its dead....hope to god it isn't cpu/ram...(if cpu I'm waiting until the price drop...that makes for a REALLY unhappy 4-yr old LOL he was telling his mother this morning: 'tell daddy to give me my computer back' lol)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> you two make me wish I had paid for overnight shipping to see what my 6600 is TRULY capable of...I would love 3.6 24/7, I'm a little more wary of voltages though....I hate killing hardware.
> 
> I guess once I get the old p5n32 out I might see why its dead....hope to god it isn't cpu/ram...(if cpu I'm waiting until the price drop...that makes for a REALLY unhappy 4-yr old LOL he was telling his mother this morning: 'tell daddy to give me my computer back' lol)



I am very wary of voltages, I only ever go high for the odd benching, around 1.45V is not going to have any effect especially if it's kept reasonably cool.....damn I know a couple who run at 3.8Gig 24/7 on 1.55V!!!


----------



## d44ve (Jul 3, 2007)

Ive gone to 1.6 when going to 4 GHZ.... but I cant get it stable and I am not sure if I want to put any more voltage to it


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2007)

d44ve said:


> Ive gone to 1.6 when going to 4 GHZ.... but I cant get it stable and I am not sure if I want to put any more voltage to it



I'll let you know if I can at the weekend


----------



## infrared (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice cool night, thought i'd do some benching!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 12, 2007)

try a 4:5 mem divider with more Vdimm and 5-5-5-15 to see the result at 3880mhz.


----------



## infrared (Jul 12, 2007)

Maybe tonight, i doubt i can keep everything cool enough to do another run that fast during the day.

I've just flashed to the new 0501 bios, so i've got manual control over the fsb strap! Quick bandwidth tests look promising. I'll give 4:5 a shot tonight, i know these dimms can do up to 1240mhz, but that would mean 496MHz fsb, and 3968MHz core, which i doubt it will do. I'll try re-seating the waterblock today though, see if i can get the temps down any.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 12, 2007)

dont worry about the strap....
from some tests i`ve made it changed automatically to 1333 at 500+mhz fsb...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 12, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> try a 4:5 mem divider with more Vdimm and 5-5-5-15 to see the result at 3880mhz.



Good point because my score beats that by a fair bit at lower cpu speed, I think my memory was running at around 1150 tho.


----------



## d44ve (Jul 12, 2007)

Did you hit 4GHZ yet?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 12, 2007)

d44ve said:


> Did you hit 4GHZ yet?



Have not tried, was really busy last weekend and didnt get chance, am free this weekend so am going to try some benching for a few hours.


----------



## d44ve (Jul 12, 2007)

I still cant get 4 GHZ stable.

It will run for about 15 minutes or so in orthos and then crash.

I am interested to see if you can hit it and what you did.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 12, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Good point because my score beats that by a fair bit at lower cpu speed, I think my memory was running at around 1150 tho.



the P35 works as the 965.5:6 is a new divider which is working pretty average.
like the 965 you need a 4:5 to get good results.
even though mem configuration isn`t playing a big part in the 1m score.


----------



## infrared (Jul 12, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Good point because my score beats that by a fair bit at lower cpu speed, I think my memory was running at around 1150 tho.



Yours has 4mb of L2 cache, mine has 2mb 

I'll give it a shot with the mem @ 1200+ tonight


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 12, 2007)

also keep the strap to 266 and give a little more Vmch..
and transaction booster enabled,level 1..
another thing to try is having low mem frequency but very tight timings - sub timings.it might be better..
just a thought..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is mine. I know it isn't the fastest keep in mind i am running a sempron.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











I spent about 2hrs tweaking the RAM.


----------



## d44ve (Jul 12, 2007)

what was it before the tweaking?

also... you only need one "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" after


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 12, 2007)

Before tweaking the RAM it was about 31sec.


----------



## infrared (Jul 12, 2007)

nice one matey!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 12, 2007)

nice one.try with more tight timings.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 12, 2007)

My RAM won't run at tighter timings.I am already running DDR2 800 ram at DDR2 9xx I will try later my RAM is rated to run at 2.2v and i am running 2.1v.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 12, 2007)

give 2.3Vdimm and use tighter timings.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 12, 2007)

I have read that people **** up there RAM with D9s when they run it at 2.3v.So not going over 2.2v


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 12, 2007)

that`s bull****.....D9s listen to Voltage but no more than 2.7 to my personal opinion..
i have my HZs with 2.3Vdimm for 24/7 usage without the slightest problem..


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 12, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have read that people **** up there RAM with D9s when they run it at 2.3v.So not going over 2.2v



2.35V here when benching....DDR 1170 on PC5300 ram......on D9's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 12, 2007)

I got 28.969.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats a very nice score for a Semperon...well done!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 12, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats a very nice score for a Semperon...well done!



Thanks. I love this sempron. $36 CPU got a faster super PI than my X2.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 13, 2007)

you can download memset and give us a screenie with the config...
i bet the sub-timings can get better,along with your 1m calc time..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2007)

You people are never happy are you? I have a cheap ass CPU getting 28sec when at stock speeds it gets 58sec.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 13, 2007)

yeap...that`s pretty cool....
but now it`s time to get it better.....
if you like of course....


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> You people are never happy are you? I have a cheap ass CPU getting 28sec when at stock speeds it gets 58sec.



lol nice overclock.


Superpi isnt everything, and having a sempron will hamper the memory speeds, but i bet you sure as feck feel the difference after that OC


----------



## novazero (Jul 14, 2007)

*My C2D E6700 OC SuperPi Time*

My time is 15.907s.
-System Specs-
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6700, OC'd to 3.2GHz
Motherboard: ASUS Striker Extreme BIOS 1102, FSB OC'd to 1280MHz
RAM: OCZ FlexXLC DDR2 PC2-9200 @ 800MHz 4-4-4-12-22-1T
Cooling: Zalman CNPS9500 AT (Air)
Hard Drive: Seagate 750GB SATAII ST3750640AS
Media Drive: Lite-On LH-20A1H Firmware LL0A-FB-EOS
Power Supply: OCZ EvoStream 600W
Temperatures: CPU Idle = 34 C, CPU Full Stress = 55 C, MB = 36 C


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 15, 2007)

Sth better from me.unfortunately i had the bad luck to make the test on a Dfi Icfx 3200 and not on my P5K deluxe......
Very difficult and slow mobo....


----------



## Mediocre (Jul 15, 2007)

Bettered my time, still limited by the chip though:


----------



## ManoWaari (Jul 16, 2007)

My 1M result: 13.453s


----------



## ManoWaari (Jul 16, 2007)

A little bit more... 13.125s


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2007)

My sempron just got a lower time than before.


----------



## xvi (Jul 18, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My sempron just got a lower time than before.



p_o_s, how on Earth did you get your Sempron that high? I've had a Sempron 3200+ and now have a Sempron 64 3400+ and couldn't get either over 240FSB. Could you post a CPU-Z screenie?

Here's my best.
Sempron 64 3400+ 2.0GHz @ 240FSB 2.4GHz / 1GB DDR400
40.547s SuperPI


----------



## pt (Jul 18, 2007)

xvi said:


> p_o_s, how on Earth did you get your Sempron that high? I've had a Sempron 3200+ and now have a Sempron 64 3400+ and couldn't get either over 240FSB. Could you post a CPU-Z screenie?
> 
> Here's my best.
> Sempron 64 3400+ 2.0GHz @ 240FSB 2.4GHz / 1GB DDR400
> 40.547s SuperPI



your's 754, his is am2


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2007)

xvi said:


> p_o_s, how on Earth did you get your Sempron that high? I've had a Sempron 3200+ and now have a Sempron 64 3400+ and couldn't get either over 240FSB. Could you post a CPU-Z screenie?
> 
> Here's my best.
> Sempron 64 3400+ 2.0GHz @ 240FSB 2.4GHz / 1GB DDR400
> 40.547s SuperPI



sure thing here is CPU-Z and part of easy tune 5 i can run my V-core at 1.52v but i had it at 1.55v forgot to lower it.


----------



## xvi (Jul 18, 2007)

I saw that it was an AM2, but does that really make that much of a difference?

I've accidentally run my vcore around 1.65-1.7v and didn't manage an extra FSB out of it. I've set a memory divider, bumped up chipset and memory voltage, tried different memory.. I can't break my 240FSB barrier.

The only hint I can think of is that I managed barely any overclock when running that other memory despite the 260FSB it ran on my roommate's computer (exact same motherboard and processor). All I can think is that I have a bum board. PSU voltages are okay-ish.. Worst being 11.9 on the 12v.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2007)

I have heard that AM2 overclocks easier.


----------



## pt (Jul 18, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have heard that AM2 overclocks easier.



precisely, way easier


----------



## xvi (Jul 18, 2007)

(Big edit in the last post)
Oh well.. I suppose I'll just save up and see what I can build next time.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2007)

xvi said:


> I saw that it was an AM2, but does that really make that much of a difference?
> 
> I've accidentally run my vcore around 1.65-1.7v and didn't manage an extra FSB out of it. I've set a memory divider, bumped up chipset and memory voltage, tried different memory.. I can't break my 240FSB barrier.
> 
> The only hint I can think of is that I managed barely any overclock when running that other memory despite the 260FSB it ran on my roommate's computer (exact same motherboard and processor). All I can think is that I have a bum board. PSU voltages are okay-ish.. Worst being 11.9 on the 12v.



yeah AM2 kicks the crap outta all of the s754 stuff :/ they just cant handle the fsb that AM2 can


send me your board when you upgrade i'll show what it can do  if i am dumb enough to run 1.8v thru stock cooling on this bet that one i'll hit 3ghz @2v


----------



## FA22RaptorF22 (Jul 19, 2007)

Now, isnt it all about pi.  It doesn't matter how you get there....

use pifast, the chudnovsky method is the fastest out there...

And i can happen to get 1M in 3.81 sec.

Yes super pi can be a good benchmark...but its not you computers that are slow...its the software.  And if you run super pi on linux it would blow xp/vista out of the water.

enjoy...
   btw...that is on an un overclock amd athlon 64 3800+ notebook...


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

After increasinf the speed a bit more it crashed, so this as best a time as I can get.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 25, 2007)

FA22RaptorF22 said:


> Now, isnt it all about pi.  It doesn't matter how you get there....
> 
> use pifast, the chudnovsky method is the fastest out there...
> 
> ...



The point of running a regular version of super pi is so we can compare scores.. your score means nothing to us in this thread.

Just because you use a different method of benchmarking to acheive better results doesn't mean your computer is fast 

EDIT: And no, superpi on linux wouldn't be faster.


----------



## d44ve (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, here is my Super Pi Score


13.354


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone have a e6850 and if so hows it match up with a e6700 . I hear they do 4.3ghz on air wonder how they super PI. I'm going find out in a week when mu cpu and A1 replacement motherboard  shows up. Payed 295.00 shipped I think thats a great deal on a e6850.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Anyone have a e6850 and if so hows it match up with a e6700 . I hear they do 4.3ghz on air wonder how they super PI. I'm going find out in a week when mu cpu and A1 replacement motherboard  shows up. Payed 295.00 shipped I think thats a great deal on a e6850.



Lol, I thought you said that you were sticking with what you have for at least a year!  Hows the new job going?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2007)

Long story I'm either going with a e2160 or e6850 depends which sells on ebay. Part of the reason is in my system specs. The bus job is acutally hard as hell. The driving isn't so bad it's the pretrip test where you inspect the vehicle thats a pain. You must touch over 100 parts and recite 8 pages of wording describing if it's functioning and what part it is. Then do 4 air break tests all in 30 minutes.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2007)

Shit and you sold the 8800GTX......you must have had it all of a week!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Shit and you sold the 8800GTX......you must have had it all of a week!




Damn kids  and their Wii to hell


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Damn kids  and their Wii to hell



I would stick with the 6600 m8, at least until phenom arrives in 2 or 3 months (maybe) so you can see whats on offer, at the end of the day we both still remain AMD fanbois really and I dont want to yet again buy another upgrade to have to move to the Lightside soon after cause Phenom is strong if you get my meaning.


----------



## d44ve (Jul 27, 2007)

hell, I am about to sell my GTX.... its two weeks old

know of anyone looking for one?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2007)

d44ve said:


> hell, I am about to sell my GTX.... its two weeks old
> 
> know of anyone looking for one?



Why you selling it dave. I love ya brother but your avatar is killing me find something a little less bloody like a kitten gees


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I would stick with the 6600 m8, at least until phenom arrives in 2 or 3 months (maybe) so you can see whats on offer, at the end of the day we both still remain AMD fanbois really and I dont want to yet again buy another upgrade to have to move to the Lightside soon after cause Phenom is strong if you get my meaning.




Tatty I find it hard to believe AMD could beat a e6850 the darn thing will do 4.6ghz to 4.7ghz on air stable and bench at 4.9ghz. Giorgos th told me he tested one and they are monsters AMD better reach deep in their ass to pull that off and I love AMD I hope they can do it and for 300.00 or less like intel did.   by the way this is unreal 

*1. dominick32: 10.906 (Intel E6700 @ 4700) TOP INTEL SCORE*
*2. sipha: 11.375 (Intel E6600 @ 4500)*

  My other option is a e2160 which I ordered aswell they are reported to hit 3.6ghz for 95.00 If thats true I have never seen bang for the buck like that ever and will keep it selling the e6850 an comboing the e2160 with a 8800gts 320. but for now my x800pro is pumping along.


----------



## d44ve (Jul 28, 2007)

OK, here is my updated score

13.167


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 28, 2007)

im intrested in that 8800


----------



## d44ve (Jul 28, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Why you selling it dave. I love ya brother but your avatar is killing me find something a little less bloody like a kitten gees





I took it off until I can find something a little more acceptable.

I am selling because of some issues here on the homefront


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 28, 2007)

no good


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2007)

this is my Sempron


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 28, 2007)

*30.234 4600x2 @ 2.84*


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 28, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Tatty I find it hard to believe AMD could beat a e6850 the darn thing will do 4.6ghz to 4.7ghz on air stable and bench at 4.9ghz. Giorgos th told me he tested one and they are monsters AMD better reach deep in their ass to pull that off and I love AMD I hope they can do it and for 300.00 or less like intel did.   by the way this is unreal


we didnt test it on air but on a single stage phase change cooler.


----------



## driver66 (Jul 28, 2007)

This is all i have


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll be very surprised TBH if any 65nm chip will do 4.7Gig on air.....but surprise me TRT and if it gets within 500Mhz of that on air I will be buying one!


----------



## d44ve (Jul 29, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> no good




Huh? No good?




Also.... When does my score go up there?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I'll be very surprised TBH if any 65nm chip will do 4.7Gig on air.....but surprise me TRT and if it gets within 500Mhz of that on air I will be buying one!




I Bet I get 4.1ghz atleast


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I Bet I get 4.1ghz atleast



So not much improvement from the 6600 then?  Why you need to change your mobo....wouldnt it support 1333?


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 29, 2007)

a P35 mobo with the E6850 will do miracles...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> a P35 mobo with the E6850 will do miracles...



I like miracles! I spose a p35 is gonna cost a 2nd morgage?


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 29, 2007)

oh no..prices are droping every day...
a IP35 pro or a Giga P35-DQ6 would do the job...
i`m not reffering to P5K cause the max Vcore-Vmch-Vdimm are pretty low..


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> oh no..prices are droping every day...
> a IP35 pro or a Giga P35-DQ6 would do the job...
> i`m not reffering to P5K cause the max Vcore-Vmch-Vdimm are pretty low..



Just looked at the Gigabyte I suppose base P35 S3 for about £70, is that one OK? the DQ6 version is wayyyyyy  more expensive.


----------



## ManoWaari (Jul 30, 2007)

My new record 1M 12.969s. Testing continues...


----------



## infrared (Jul 31, 2007)

My fastest so far with this E6400:


----------



## sladesurfer (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## JUDAS3 (Jul 31, 2007)

did anyone see that I got joint 2nd in pc format with my best score.

it was a very proud moment..................lol


----------



## trt740 (Jul 31, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> we didnt test it on air but on a single stage phase change cooler.




how high do you think you could get your e6700 on air with good air cooling and will it match a e6850 or come close. I'm kinda looking at a e6700 b2 stepping chip for 235 shipped, because almost all the sites are listing b3 stepping quads. The new G0 q6600 aren't comming out in mass until the end of august so I have to wait. I like the 10x multiplier.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 1, 2007)

Here's mine!!!


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 1, 2007)

trt740 said:


> how high do you think you could get your e6700 on air with good air cooling and will it match a e6850 or come close. I'm kinda looking at a e6700 b2 stepping chip for 235 shipped, because almost all the sites are listing b3 stepping quads. The new G0 q6600 aren't comming out in mass until the end of august so I have to wait. I like the 10x multiplier.



that`s pretty difficult to happen cause i dont have any air cooler here and tomorrow the 6700 is leaving me...


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 1, 2007)

Initial run @ 29.891s with an X2 4200+ @ 2.9GHz. Wanted to see what I could get without pushing the CPU past 1.5v core voltage. I think I still have a little room for tweaking as well if I relax mem timings a bit, can't quite reach the 3GHz platue with core volts under 1.5 and the current tight timings but I've been up above 3GHz previously and just didn't feel comfortable with it. Not sure if I'm going to go further as I've mentioned earlier that I don't feel very comfortable pushing my baby into the 1.5v range on air cooling. I guess I am just paranoid...


----------



## infrared (Aug 2, 2007)

Woah, lol. Split 4th with Giorgos


----------



## JUDAS3 (Aug 2, 2007)

please add me. thx


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2007)

Could you give me the slowest for my 4600+ @ 693mhz?


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 6, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Could you give me the slowest for my 4600+ @ 693mhz?



ahahahaha

I don't think I could sit through 2m 6s myself, funny though


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2007)

My time would be the slowest AMD.Why isn't my Sempron @ 3.1ghz time on the list? if i need to post it again i will.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 6, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My time would be the slowest AMD.Why isn't my Sempron @ 3.1ghz time on the list? if i need to post it again i will.



As you can see, even thought the OP has posted recently in his own thread (here), keeping it up to date just isn't a priority high (or even low for that matter) on his list...


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 8, 2007)

E6850 still testing on water..


----------



## allen337 (Aug 8, 2007)

q6600   ~~~  http://img118.imageshack.us/img118/6740/19564265sm9.png


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Could you give me the slowest for my 4600+ @ 693mhz?
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/underclock.jpg
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/CPU-Zunderclock.jpg



beat you
p3 700mhz@700mhz


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 8, 2007)

I forget what my Athlon @ 900 MHz runs, something like 2m 57s


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2007)

you want to see somthing sad

athlon 500mhz@500mhz




P3 550mhz @550mhz





how sad is that with 50extra mhz the athlon stil beat the p3  AMD has been kicking intels ass since the good old days

if it wasnt for C2D intel would have been a complete failure in the eyes of ALL


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 9, 2007)

cdawall said:


> you want to see somthing sad
> 
> athlon 500mhz@500mhz
> 
> ...



Don't tell that to the fanbois!!! Because the C2D is onto now, that gives them every excuse to trash talk these days. Nevermind the fact that AMD has been the technology leader of CPUs in the PC world since the K6-2 days...

To the OP : LoL! Thanks for excluding me from the list, probably on purpose since he managed to finaly post right after I had made my comment in remark of p o s_pc's comment wondering why he hadn't updated in almost a month...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 9, 2007)

cdawall said:


> beat you
> p3 700mhz@700mhz



I said slowest AMD not Intel.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I said slowest AMD not Intel.



i couldnt get my athlon 500 to run super pi guess ill run it on my a64 1X200mhz  coming up


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 9, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Bettered my time, still limited by the chip though:



plz update my time (quote above = post 786)

you da man...


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 9, 2007)

Major update..waiting for infrared to drop 12"....


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 9, 2007)

alright, OP is obviously ignoring me.... real mature...


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 9, 2007)

*66. Sovereign: 29.891* (A64 X2 4200+ @ 2903)

isn`t that your result?


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, since no one else is....

Thank you giorgos

I know you don't have to upkeep this thread if you didn't want to. I also understand that @ 35 pages it can't be an easy task (nor a quick task). I bet you didn't expect the response you have gotten 

Don't let anyone dispairage you, the majority of us appreciate this thread.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 9, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Well, since no one else is....
> 
> Thank you giorgos
> 
> ...



Bump!....Thanks also!


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanx Medicore...TPU really needs guys like you...
Trully,i don`t really care about what i read in here about this thread...of course there are exceptions..
Bottom line is,anyone who wants an update desperately,he`ll have to wait...if he can`t,it`s not my problem.
Cheers..


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2007)

thanked 1st post, and thanks again
great thread 
but for some reason ppl complain here more than at sciencemark, and i sometimes let a month without updates


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanx pt and Tatty and all the guys who think positive...
This thread doesn`t need stupid interventions,but real knowledge...if someone wants to have a better result and better overclocking skills in general...
if not,let us all stop posting here..


----------



## trt740 (Aug 9, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> As you can see, even thought the OP has posted recently in his own thread (here), keeping it up to date just isn't a priority high (or even low for that matter) on his list...



You do realize he does this on his own, in his free time. You should thank him and not be such a pain. I would like to say this a little more forcefully if you know what I mean but I want to stay within the forum rules.


----------



## infrared (Aug 9, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Major update..waiting for infrared to drop 12"....



I'll have a try for sub 12s tonight  12.125s is the quickest so far, i'm sure i can squeeze a little more out of it.

G0 FTW!


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 9, 2007)

According to your result you`ll be able to brake 12" with ~4240-4250mhz with the config you have now..


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 9, 2007)

OK, I may have gotten a bit testy about it but it was because he updated the list twice since I had posted my results and to me, it felt like I was being slighted for some reason. Perhaps you can understand this? I realize the guy does this out of kindness and in his own personal time and for that I thank him. I just honestly thought he was excluding me from the list because I pointed out to someone else that the list isnt/wasnt being updated frequently for whatever reason and perhaps not in such an eligant way.

Anyhow, I'm not as dense as a few of you are making it out to be. It's not like I was holding a gun to the mans head and having a break down trying to figure out why he was lapsing with list updates... I mearly made a mention of it first off, then after no reply from a couple of posts, I started changing my tactics. I appologize to giorgos if I came off sounding ungreatfull.



trt740 said:


> You do realize he does this on his own, in his free time. You should thank him and not be such a pain. I would like to say this a little more forcefully if you know what I mean but I want to stay within the forum rules.



I'm on pretty friendly terms with quite a few members here but you my friend drop kicked any form of diplomacy in the nutts with that comment...


----------



## trt740 (Aug 9, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> OK, I may have gotten a bit testy about it but it was because he updated the list twice since I had posted my results and to me, it felt like I was being slighted for some reason. Perhaps you can understand this? I realize the guy does this out of kindness and in his own personal time and for that I thank him. I just honestly thought he was excluding me from the list because I pointed out to someone else that the list isnt/wasnt being updated frequently for whatever reason and perhaps not in such an eligant way.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm not as dense as a few of you are making it out to be. It's not like I was holding a gun to the mans head and having a break down trying to figure out why he was lapsing with list updates... I mearly made a mention of it first off, then after no reply from a couple of posts, I started changing my tactics. I appologize to giorgos if I came off sounding ungreatfull.
> 
> Oh and trt, if giorgos were to suddenly stop in his tracks, your nose would be so far up his arse we'd need to call the TPU in-house medic and tell him to bring the jaws of life. I'm sure most of you will get the analogy I am implying here...




Better to sniff a friends AZZ then be one get my point  I hope you realize I'm only making an analogy I'm not calling you a Azz or anything like that. Also for the record and the forum rules unlike you I'm not implying anything   Now enough AZZ talk and back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Better to sniff a friends AZZ then be one get my point  I hope you realize I'm only making an analogy I'm not calling you a Azz or anything like that. Also for the record and the forum rules unlike you I'm not implying anything



Yeah, I realized that afterwards, in which I edited my original post to reflect the fact. I was out of line with that comment and appologize for it.

Anyhow, I also noticed that I am contributing to the off topic clutter in this thread, thus making giorgos's life a bit more difficult unecissarily...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 10, 2007)

i see it is updated. i moved up now. I wish i would have kept my sempron.


----------



## Heretic (Aug 11, 2007)

Shot at 2007-08-11

heres mine


----------



## zCexVe (Aug 11, 2007)

1 sec jump up..


----------



## Heretic (Aug 11, 2007)

[img=http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/5060/untitledzi0.th.jpg]

i changed versions


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 11, 2007)

use super pi 1.5XS version my friend.


----------



## Xolair (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, at least my result shows in *Benchmark Central*.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, only had my 6850 in puter for a couple of hours, promised myself I would give it some good "burn in" time but couldnt resist one quick run at 4Gig, this is with no tweaking and background proggies were on, 1.525V in BIOS, 1.510 in Windows..........

Am off to Mexico for 2 weeks today so will see how far she will push when I get back.......happy days


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

damn i need to get a C2D


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> *66. Sovereign: 29.891* (A64 X2 4200+ @ 2903)
> 
> isn`t that your result?



Welp, changed motherboards from a BIOSTAR TFORCE 6100 to an ABIT NF-M2 nVIEW and got a slightly better score with slightly lower speeds (sorry yo bug ya, giorgos).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

that chick in ur wall paper is hot i would hit.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Ok, only had my 6850 in puter for a couple of hours, promised myself I would give it some good "burn in" time but couldnt resist one quick run at 4Gig, this is with no tweaking and background proggies were on, 1.525V in BIOS, 1.510 in Windows..........
> 
> Am off to Mexico for 2 weeks today so will see how far she will push when I get back.......happy days




*Don't drink the water!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## trt740 (Aug 19, 2007)

trt740 said:


> *Don't drink the water!!!!!!!!!*



Also a giant hurrican is coming there look out. It is going to hit possibly Central to Northern Mexico and Texas. It tearing up the Islands in the gulf right now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Also a giant hurrican is coming there look out. It is going to hit possibly Central to Northern Mexico and Texas. It tearing up the Islands in the gulf right now.



Lol, holiday is cancelled   just got a call from the travel agents...."Hurricane Dean" has fooked me up good and proper   They are giving me a full refund, am busy as we speak trying to find somewhere else to go thats nice.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2007)

Slight improvement, still not touched memory or closed background proggies yet, just playing at moment, this is at 4.1Gig on 1.575V BIOS, 1.55V windows although I think I can do this speed on a bit less as I just guessed voltage!  memory is only running at 1000Mhz, so should be able to make some decent gains on that later.....1170Mhz.....woot!

Edit:   Thats me 7th......sorry Trt!!!


----------



## pt (Aug 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Slight improvement, still not touched memory or closed background proggies yet, just playing at moment, theis is at 4.1Gig on 1.575V BIOS, 1.55V windows although I think I can do this speed on a bit less as I just guessed voltage!  memory is only running at 1000Mhz, so should be able to make some decent gains on that later.....11709Mhz.....woot!
> 
> Edit:   Thats me 7th......sorry Trt!!!



science mark


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2007)

pt said:


> science mark



Patience my friend....did a run at 4Gig and got 2216.....dont want to waste your time by posting like 4 scores so I will give it a while of tweaking yet, SM2 just takes so much longer to run!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Slight improvement, still not touched memory or closed background proggies yet, just playing at moment, this is at 4.1Gig on 1.575V BIOS, 1.55V windows although I think I can do this speed on a bit less as I just guessed voltage!  memory is only running at 1000Mhz, so should be able to make some decent gains on that later.....1170Mhz.....woot!
> 
> Edit:   Thats me 7th......sorry Trt!!!



No problem all good things must come to a end.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2007)

I am going to try to do a quick run on my X2 overclocking in windows without closing any shiz out.


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 22, 2007)

w00t. Broke 14s with the QUAD  3.72 (465x8) for the *Q*6600


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2007)

how do you close out explore to run super PI than open it again after it is done?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 22, 2007)

ctrl+alt+del - end process explorer > file > new task > type in explorer.exe if you want that, or browse to find superpi.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> ctrl+alt+del - end process explorer > file > new task > type in explorer.exe if you want that, or browse to find superpi.



Thanks.I didn't have it OCed vary high so i am not going to post the SS.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 22, 2007)

you can also go to msconfig and select "diagnostic startup" in the general tab for having a lighter OS..


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wouldn't it be smarter to use wPrime or something? SuperPI is outdated.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 22, 2007)

it`s a bit outdated cause of the use of 1 core only..
but regarding the cpu-ram power and efficiency it`s the best out there...1m and 32m also..


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nearly everone here has a dual or quad core, how is is it interesting to know single thread performance? Wouldn't you prefer to actually make your computer sweat during a benchmark?

Besides, currently it simply shows who the highest clock on his C2D has.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 22, 2007)

yeap...we have a bunch of benches to use Dan..
super pi is just one of them..


----------



## pt (Aug 22, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Nearly everone here has a dual or quad core, how is is it interesting to know single thread performance? Wouldn't you prefer to actually make your computer sweat during a benchmark?
> 
> Besides, currently it simply shows who the highest clock on his C2D has.



hwbot uses multi core bench's, but most ppl still preffer single core benchs


----------



## xvi (Aug 22, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Nearly everone here has a dual or quad core, how is is it interesting to know single thread performance? Wouldn't you prefer to actually make your computer sweat during a benchmark?
> 
> Besides, currently it simply shows who the highest clock on his C2D has.



I thought the same way.. Bigger numbers = Awesome Processor
..but that's only beneficial with multi-threaded programs. Most of your programs are single-threaded anyways.

SuperPI shows clock speed and efficiency. Right now, both clock speed and efficiency are for the most part taken by Intel's current lineup (not just the C2D). Take the latest AMD Opteron and match the clock speed with a new Intel Xeon. Run SuperPI on both and you'll find the difference in efficiency, naturally.

A good example would be a price/performance war between a low-end quad core setup and a high-end dual core setup. Quick single threaded performance might be better overall than fast (but not as efficient) multi-threaded performance. Just depends on what you're going to use your computer for. Sweating is for burn-ins. Multi-threaded benchmarks almost always separate who has a quad core from who has a dual core and finally from those with a single core. A stock QX6850 for example, would be faster than a highly overclocked dual core. A FX-74 faster than an overclocked E6850. A quad-processor P3 server possibly faster than a Sempron/Celeron.

That and single-threaded benchmarks give us AMD fanboys a little hope to tie us over 'till Barcelona and it's variants.


----------



## xvi (Aug 22, 2007)

> Nearly everone here has a dual or quad core



Everyone with money, maybe. As seen in my system specs, I'm running a 754 Sempron 64 3400+.

Just one big, fat, lazy single core. It still does well in everyday applications and gaming. I'm not pushing max AA and AF, but I can still do well.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2007)

most people here are running a dual or quad there are still some that aren't.My Sempron did better in super pi than my x2.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 22, 2007)

xvi said:


> Everyone with money, maybe. As seen in my system specs, I'm running a 754 Sempron 64 3400+.
> 
> Just one big, fat, lazy single core. It still does well in everyday applications and gaming. I'm not pushing max AA and AF, but I can still do well.



same with me and at least your board has bus locks im stuck running 2.2ghz or so till i can find a lockable board stupid 8x agp doesnt like out of whack bus speeds like my 4x ti4200 did


----------



## xvi (Aug 22, 2007)

cdawall said:


> same with me and at least your board has bus locks im stuck running 2.2ghz or so till i can find a lockable board stupid 8x agp doesnt like out of whack bus speeds like my 4x ti4200 did



Locked or not, I can't manage to get up over 240FSB. I guess a 20% increase is okay, but I was hoping for more.


----------



## pt (Aug 23, 2007)

new mobo doesn't go higher than 353fsb 
hint - i need help 

anyway
20s BROKE!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2007)

xvi said:


> Locked or not, I can't manage to get up over 240FSB. I guess a 20% increase is okay, but I was hoping for more.



that your sempys fault mate a lot of those wont do over 240 get a venice or send me your board and upgrade to a new system personally i like this option 

when they get back in stock a $25 upgrade to a 10x multi could be worth it 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819104230
and td has them in stock for $5 more
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3143232


personally i think you should do this cpu
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3001041
and this mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186066
59.99 for cpu and 39.95 for mobo


----------



## xvi (Aug 24, 2007)

Newegg had a Sck 754 Athlon 64 that I really wish I got. That'll hopefully give me the overclock I'm looking for.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2007)

xvi said:


> Newegg had a Sck 754 Athlon 64 that I really wish I got. That'll hopefully give me the overclock I'm looking for.



you just got a bad sempy if you look around they either bog down with 240X any multi of hit 3ghz on any multi


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 24, 2007)

xvi said:


> Newegg had a Sck 754 Athlon 64 that I really wish I got. That'll hopefully give me the overclock I'm looking for.



If you can help it, I'd recommend going with a newer Turion or at least a Clawhammer based Mobile 754 chip. They'll give you the best performance/ oc'ing results. I still have an MSI board that supports mobiles and I remember having a 4000+ Newark core Mobile in that thing! Now that was the pinnicle of power for socket 754! OC'ed to 3GHz easily on air cooling (Zalman CNPS7000B), consumed very little power and produced very little heat.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> If you can help it, I'd recommend going with a newer Turion or at least a Clawhammer based Mobile 754 chip. They'll give you the best performance/ oc'ing results. I still have an MSI board that supports mobiles and I remember having a 4000+ Newark core Mobile in that thing! Now that was the pinnicle of power for socket 754! OC'ed to 3GHz easily on air cooling (Zalman CNPS7000B), consumed very little power and produced very little heat.



the turions do 3ghz to  just have to make sure they are the s754 and not s1 chips


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 24, 2007)

cdawall said:


> the turions do 3ghz to  just have to make sure they are the s754 and not s1 chips



Thats good to know! I've always wanted to try out a Turion chip but I upgraded soon after they came out and sold off most of the important hardware. I still have the mobo and zalman cooler though so I just may give it a try someday, for sh**s and giggles!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2007)

you could always send me the mobo  bet i could make my 3000+ explode b4 i finally put in my 3400


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 24, 2007)

cdawall said:


> you could always send me the mobo  bet i could make my 3000+ explode b4 i finally put in my 3400



If I actualy had it, I probably would to be honest! I haven't a clue where my MSI board is (it's an nForce 3 chipset board I believe) but I think I have an ECS s754 board sitting around someplace that I could send your way if you want it. It's micro atx and I can't remember off hand what chipset it is and probably has zero overclockability potential (at least from the BIOS prospective) but it's yours for the cost of shipping (again, assuming I can find it first).


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2007)

lol no oc potential even my VIA set does its job (most of the time anyway)

find out the chipset and i would be happy SiS is supposed to oc just as good as NF3 as far as 754 goes


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 24, 2007)

cdawall said:


> lol no oc potential even my VIA set does its job (most of the time anyway)
> 
> find out the chipset and i would be happy SiS is supposed to oc just as good as NF3 as far as 754 goes



LoL, have you noticed that we're basicaly carrying on the same conversation in two different threads?

Sorry to everyone and especialy giorgos th. for getting off topic here!  I know it's a pain to have to read/sort through all this crap just to get to the actual topic related matter.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2007)

yeah it kinda amusing


----------



## trt740 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey guys I just checked hwbot my old 6000+ is still the number 10th fastest super p1 6000+ . That was a great chip.


 trt740: 23.781 (A64 X2 6000+ @3536) TOP AMD SCORE


http://www.hwbot.org/searchResults....nCpuFreq=&maxCpuFreq=&system=&minTotalPoints=


----------



## klva80 (Sep 3, 2007)

*my superi pi*


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2007)

I decided to update mine in here, since i went quad.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 3, 2007)

damn i need to get a c2d but i am trying to hold off till AMD releases there cpu.Intel is making it hard to keep AMD because of the price drops the speed also the overclocks.come on AMD.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 6, 2007)

Am back from Antigua....when you have time would you put my score from post 877 on please Giorgos


----------



## trt740 (Sep 7, 2007)

*this is my new chip a e2160*

for 30.00 after I sold my quad not to bad a deal I think I can hit 3.7ghz. Best I can do for now. The wallpaper is made by my 8 year old daughter so go easy. On board chip memory makes a big difference in this test but some serious bang for the buck here.


----------



## d44ve (Sep 7, 2007)

why did you get rid of the quad?


----------



## trt740 (Sep 7, 2007)

d44ve said:


> why did you get rid of the quad?



never was intending to keep it made 50.00 on it.


----------



## Lekamies (Sep 7, 2007)

Asus P5k-E
Q6600@3600Mhz 1,525v boxed cooling


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 7, 2007)

what are your temps with 1.525Vcore?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> what are your temps with 1.525Vcore?



i would say too damn hot


----------



## trt740 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Well I think this is it for this e2160 on air rather good I think*

I think this is now my all time favorite cpu unreal bang for the buck almost 1.9 ghz increase or over 100 %.


----------



## Lekamies (Sep 7, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> what are your temps with 1.525Vcore?


Hot Hot Hot 
measured by core temp 0.95.4:
idle 45c-50c
full load (all 4cores 100% load by prime95 small FFTs) after 5min ~85c
so too damn HOT!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2007)

Lekamies said:


> Hot Hot Hot
> measured by core temp 0.95.4:
> idle 45c-50c
> full load (all 4cores 100% load by prime95 small FFTs) after 5min ~85c
> so too damn HOT!



i was right.   i am going to overclock again to see what i can get i don't think i can get better than my sempron because i can't get my bus speed that high with the X2 so i can't run my RAM as fast and the CPU isn't as fast but i am going to try.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 7, 2007)

It's one hot mother my e2160 that is.


----------



## pt (Sep 8, 2007)

trt740 said:


> It's one hot mother my e2160 that is.



ygpm


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 8, 2007)

you can also use cpu-z 1.41.0 to see the correct Vcore.


----------



## Lekamies (Sep 8, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> you can also use cpu-z 1.41.0 to see the correct Vcore.


Thanks i tested with it and it says 1.506v idle and 1.496v full load. Bios setting is 1.525v


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 8, 2007)

do you have the Vdamper option enabled?


----------



## Lekamies (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes Vdamper is enabled


----------



## pmrdij (Sep 10, 2007)

more on this later but this is my water cooled (USB powered) ASUS Z81K laptop.  so far 2.5GHz is the highest OC i can pull but the perk is that the system is running with a max temp of 63C with this speed at full load compared to running 2.2GHz (1.4v) with an idle low of 73C with the stock cooler.







- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

*new best for me*


----------



## pt (Sep 29, 2007)

i finally left the bottom


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

pt said:


> i finally left the bottom



how did you do it PT thought you were stuck at 3.0ghz. Hey pt check out my ram on the last bench


----------



## pt (Sep 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> how did you do it PT thought you were stuck at 3.0ghz. Hey pt check out my ram on the last bench



that was made with 1.6 vcore, i'm going to sell this chip soon i think
and i was stuck at 3.2

new one with 1.625 vcore





nice score with that e6850, but isn't it a 9 multi?


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

pt said:


> that was made with 1.6 vcore, i'm going to sell this chip soon i think
> and i was stuck at 3.2
> 
> new one with 1.625 vcore
> ...




I dropped it from 9 to 8 to widen the bus.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

heres mine with my 6750 at 4ghz 











11th place i think


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> heres mine with my 6750 at 4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tigger is that a 24/7 orthos prime stable clock or can you just bench with it. Hey Tigger check out how stable this board is with memory it's not as fast as some but check out my ram speed in that bench, remember that ram is normally DDR800 it's running at ddr 1232 speeds and it's stable.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

it will run 24/7.temps were 36c idle and max 59c.

i was quite suprised actually how stable it was,and 1.5625vcore is not too excessive.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

mines not stable 24/7 because the power unit is not cooled or the mosfits. it will run stable for about 20 minutes but error due to heat. Still 3.840ghz at ddr1200 for a 129.00 board is not bad at all. If I had say a Ds4 revision with heatpipes this board would be a freaking monster. I wonder if i put some copper heat sinks on the board if it would help at all.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

i was expecting all sorts of problems with the p5k-premium,i have read some horror stories of hdds not working and slow win installs.mines gone fine totally,no probs.it oc's pretty well too.i'm glad i got this board,as its worked out ok.there is some ocing options in the bios i dont understand,its got a few more options than the p5b-dlx had tho'.

overall i am impressed with this board,the last 3 asus boards i have had,have been superbly stable.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> mines not stable 24/7 because the power unit is not cooled or the mosfits. it will run stable for about 20 minutes but error due to heat. Still 3.840ghz at ddr1200 for a 129.00 board is not bad at all. If I had say a Ds4 revision with heatpipes this board would be a freaking monster. I wonder if i put some copper heat sinks on the if it would help at all.



I wonder if it would make a difference or if I should rma this board for the otherboard. I can see the potential in this board is unreached because of cooling. what do you think if I added 18.00 in copper.  I tried a P5K -E/W it wouldn't boot with my ram. Also is it worth the extra 50.00 or so for better cooling and 150 mghz in speed.











 my board look where the copper is missing


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

i would get the other board mate,i dont like naked vregs,they do get hot and need cooling.they cut costs by not putting the sinks on the regs on the less expensive boards.it just makes them unreliable or twitchy.

the p5k-premium is a very decent board.my ram is ballistix pc5300 cas 3 with micron d9gmh chips.seems to work fine in this board.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

my micron D9 wouldn't boot I got the fans on but no boot error on asus web page.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

maybe it would work in the p5k prem?

is it on the p5k-prems qvl? post the model numers and i will look if you like?


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> maybe it would work in the p5k prem?
> 
> is it on the p5k-prems qvl? post the model numers and i will look if you like?



Might have just been a doa board aswell but that board  is based off yours. Here is my ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231065  here is the board that wouldn't boot. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131196


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

its not on the qvl mate unfortunatley.its a pity.is it on the ds4's qvl?

that p5k-e is a fine board,ive read some decent reviews of it,and it is 500fsb+ capable.

pity your not prepared to change your ram.the asus p35 range is pretty good overall.i dont know about gigabytes p35 range tho'


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2007)

650i FTW!!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2007)

He has still not updated my score, but when he does you will see I am just a tad over 12 secs and still more to come (when I can find the time)    Ohhhh and tigger, I found a higher SM2 score that I had saved.....I will post it in the morning.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

thats nice 

i am happy with this board tho',does exactly what it says on the tin(<---uk only might get this)

my pi score is still pretty good tho'


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> thats nice
> 
> i am happy with this board tho',does exactly what it says on the tin(<---uk only might get this)
> 
> my pi score is still pretty good tho'



Very good score


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

why thank you 

i could try higher but im not sure were the cut off temp(safe max) on these 100c tjunction chips is.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2007)

i found this quip-->If you're going quadcore, don't even consider any of the 650i boards. They will all have a fsb wall around 333fsb<-- here-http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=160542 tatty,is it true?


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 30, 2007)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> Processor: intel c2d E6750 @ 3.6ghz 1.425vcore
> Motherboard: asus p5k-premium black pearl rev2.00g
> Cooling: arctic freezer 7 pro/as5
> Memory: 2x1gb crucial ballistix at 920mhz 1:1 4.4.4.12 2.25v
> ...





​
Love that setup across the board! I'll give you a 9 of 10 for your rig. I took off .5 with the 17" LCD and .5 for a creative sound card but those were only minor things!  Seriously though, I'm fairly jelous! I guess the only real thing you have left for the setup is to move to a DX10 video card when the time is right.

EDIT - LoL, I do realize that this is in the wrong place but I couldn't resist. Like the setup alot. I'll go ahead and transplant this over the correct thread.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 30, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070929/superpi2.png


I believe this puts me in 11th place, and I'm not done yet!!


----------



## WarlordOne (Sep 30, 2007)

Well since I just upped my overclock from 1.6 to 2.4Ghz I thought I might as well run a superpi time.  Here's the screenie:






Keep in mind that this is for a 2 year old $399 budget laptop with a $50 ebay upgrade from a 1.4CM to a 1.6PM.  I had only tested the original 2M SuperPi score for the CM which was 2:22.  Currently it's 1:29

I wonder if that's faster than the AMDx2 3800 2Ghz @ 2.3Ghz that I just built today...I can't wait to get home again and test it...


----------



## trt740 (Sep 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Slight improvement, still not touched memory or closed background proggies yet, just playing at moment, this is at 4.1Gig on 1.575V BIOS, 1.55V windows although I think I can do this speed on a bit less as I just guessed voltage!  memory is only running at 1000Mhz, so should be able to make some decent gains on that later.....1170Mhz.....woot!
> 
> Edit:   Thats me 7th......sorry Trt!!!




Sorry Tatty I believe this gives me 7th place back. changed my northbridge cooler made a giant difference as you can see.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 30, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/070929/superpi2.png
> 
> 
> I believe this puts me in 11th place, and I'm not done yet!!



Very nice score Wow!!!


----------



## BTK (Sep 30, 2007)

suicide obviously

http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/1221/fffflv5.jpg





http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=248682

puts me 10th


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2007)

btk,what vcore did you need for that 4ghz? it looks like 1.7v :O,mine does 4ghz with 1.5625v.what cooling are you on?


----------



## DOM (Sep 30, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> btk,what vcore did you need for that 4ghz? it looks like 1.7v :O,mine does 4ghz with 1.5625v.what cooling are you on?





BTK said:


> GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R
> 2X1GB Crucial (MicronD9GMH)
> Scythe Infinity HSF
> 
> ...


  I want to get one so I can be in the 4GHz Club


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2007)

dom i couldnt get it to 4ghz in the p5b-deluxe,it just dint seem to want to do it.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 30, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/070929/superpi2.png
> 
> 
> I believe this puts me in 11th place, and I'm not done yet!!



Hey Paul add this to your north bridge it will let oc even further great cooler made my board able to bench a 4.150 ghz up from 3.9ghz. It is super cool swivels and adjusts to fit any motherboard. solid copper blue led fan.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116018


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry.....you were saying Trt????    Please try harder.......6th place for me I beleive!!


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 30, 2007)

The battle is on i see....tomorrow i`ll update to see what you guys are doing.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> unlike mine paul could mount these and increase his overclocking dramtically. his mosfits are in a straight line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It has adhesive to mount it if you don't have holes. 









 these for the other mosfits not in a straight line but with enough space to fit unlike mine.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Sorry.....you were saying Trt????    Please try harder.......6th place for me I beleive!!




Oh I can go faster you bought some new ram I see. great bench


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Oh I can go faster you bought some new ram I see. great bench



No new ram?????  This chip is amazing.....thats was on 1.55V and with this cooler, really cool, I really do beleive I could push 1.6V through it safely and maybe get 4.25-4.3Gig outta her.....I will wait tho until someone gives me some more competition, I need a challenge to really go for broke!.....otherwise I'm just a big ol chicken


----------



## d44ve (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn, Tatty & TRT.... great scores!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 1, 2007)

*bought these little bastards*



trt740 said:


> It has adhesive to mount it if you don't have holes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











According to the reviews I  read they lowered the temps on mosfits by 4c to 7c and stabilized them so they didn't fluctate. We will see they are tiny Smaller than the Zalmans buy 3 mm but taller. they might help stablize my Frontside bus but I doubt it. it is still worth a try.


----------



## madcat20xac (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> No new ram?????  This chip is amazing.....thats was on 1.55V and with this cooler, really cool, I really do beleive I could push 1.6V through it safely and maybe get 4.25-4.3Gig outta her.....I will wait tho until someone gives me some more competition, I need a challenge to really go for broke!.....otherwise I'm just a big ol chicken



when my e6750 and hope it goes further than the 4ghz marker i should be able to give you a run for your money as i know my ram can run 1200mhz +  i should be a potential threat  but im impressed with the superpi scores 

24 seconds ive had out my a64...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> when my e6750 and hope it goes further than the 4ghz marker i should be able to give you a run for your money as i know my ram can run 1200mhz +  i should be a potential threat  but im impressed with the superpi scores
> 
> 24 seconds ive had out my a64...



I like a challenge!  and I dont need to cool my mosfets for stability like some others with much more expensive boards   my ram will do 1170Mhz without breaking into a sweat, have not tried them faster but thats on just over stock voltage   Bare in mind tho I am only pushing 1.55V thru the CPU to get that score, at some stage I will get the courage to up that to 1.6V (probably after a dozen or so beers!) then we will really see what she can do.

Personally i find that tighter timings do more for me than raw speed in Super PI, I actually did 2 runs at 4.2Gig, the first at 1170mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2T, the 2nd at 940Mhz 4-3-3-10 @2T and the 2nd was slightly faster.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 1, 2007)

in 1m timings don`t play too much role for the score...you need mhz to do sth good..
but tight timings will help you a bit...in 32m you need a good mem to make a nice time..


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 1, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> in 1m timings don`t play too much role for the score...you need mhz to do sth good..
> but tight timings will help you a bit...in 32m you need a good mem to make a nice time..



who cares about the timmings when you got speeds like that


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 1, 2007)

they always play a role...
sometimes big,sometimes little...
you must always care about timings-subtimings..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

i tried my chip last night higher than 4ghz,at 4.1ghz and it posted fine.but it appears my ballistix are not D9gmh,they're D6gh??.so it would'nt get to windows,i kept getting a bsod even at 1.57vcore and ram lowered to 6.6.6.i cant run the ram at less than 1:1 so.....at least i know my chip will go higher than 4ghz,i guess its my ram crapping out.it seems my ram dont like over 500,it wont even do 1000 at 4.4.4.12.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 1, 2007)

with what voltage are you playing?they look like promos chips to me..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

i tried them as high as 2.3 last night.on the chip themselves it says ballistix in white then some numbers and on the edge it says D6GH.on the ones i rma'd i could clearly see on them D9GMH.oh well,i might sell these and risk buying another st,in the hope of getting d9's again.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 1, 2007)

if it is DDR2 they 110% use D9 chips...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

i'll pop one out today and post a pic of the chips.the others deffo said D9GMH on them these dont.

what are promos chips?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I like a challenge!  and I dont need to cool my mosfets for stability like some others with much more expensive boards   my ram will do 1170Mhz without breaking into a sweat, have not tried them faster but thats on just over stock voltage   Bare in mind tho I am only pushing 1.55V thru the CPU to get that score, at some stage I will get the courage to up that to 1.6V (probably after a dozen or so beers!) then we will really see what she can do.
> 
> Personally i find that tighter timings do more for me than raw speed in Super PI, I actually did 2 runs at 4.2Gig, the first at 1170mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2T, the 2nd at 940Mhz 4-3-3-10 @2T and the 2nd was slightly faster.


My board was 129.00 tatty thats hardly expensive. It's ten dollars more than yours on new egg lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

hell,i just looked on newegg,mines $219 

if my ram were'nt crapping out,i'd give you a run for your money tatty.if my mem would run as fast as yours i'd give  you a bit of competition.i'm pretty sure my chip will do more than 4ghz.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2007)

trt740 said:


> My board was 129.00 tatty thats hardly expensive. It's ten dollars more than yours on new egg lol.



But a much bigger price difference in the UK!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> hell,i just looked on newegg,mines $219
> 
> if my ram were'nt crapping out,i'd give you a run for your money tatty.if my mem would run as fast as yours i'd give  you a bit of competition.i'm pretty sure my chip will do more than 4ghz.



Lol, on air there is nooooo way a 67 will match a 68, I am on 4.207 on just 1.55V!! and by the way, my Ram was only running at 940mhz on that run but at 4-3-3-10 @ 2T, watch out for 4.25Gig+!!  Although I have to say, in part it's down to the batch as well, you can read that there are plenty of 68's on good kit not doing 4.1Gig.  The one thing with this board....it has a hugh amount of memory options for linked and unlinked.

I do remember reading that some of the new Ballistix used D6's instead of D9's which I would think is a bit poor considering I think Crucial own Micron! (or Vice versa?).  When I go Vista I was thinking of gettion another Gig of this stuff (2x512MB) and slotting them in for 3Gig dual channel but I am a little worried now that I might get D6's which will hold the D9's back.

Edit: When running at 1170mhz plus I have the voltage set to 2.35V although they are strange voltage increments on this board, I only need 2.1V for anything up to 1020mhz, 2.25V for anything more between 1020 and 1110mhz, one thing I have noticed tho is that with mine extra volts only give speed, not tighter timings.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

can you post were you read about the d6's possibly?

i am a bit sick that they're not d9's.its the same situation i had with the p5b-dlx/e6300.good board and chip but ram crapping out.

i did try last night and it posted at 4.1ghz,but no windows.i am guessing its the ram tho',it just bsod'd before it got to windows.it just dont seem happy above 1000 whatever timings/voltage i try


----------



## DOM (Oct 1, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> can you post were you read about the d6's possibly?
> 
> i am a bit sick that they're not d9's.its the same situation i had with the p5b-dlx/e6300.good board and chip but ram crapping out.
> 
> i did try last night and it posted at 4.1ghz,but no windows.i am guessing its the ram tho',it just bsod'd before it got to windows.it just dont seem happy above 1000 whatever timings/voltage i try



Did you up the NB ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> can you post were you read about the d6's possibly?
> 
> i am a bit sick that they're not d9's.its the same situation i had with the p5b-dlx/e6300.good board and chip but ram crapping out.
> 
> i did try last night and it posted at 4.1ghz,but no windows.i am guessing its the ram tho',it just bsod'd before it got to windows.it just dont seem happy above 1000 whatever timings/voltage i try



It may take me a while, I am at work now but I will look when I get home but it was about 4 or 5 months ago on a forum, there was a tech support guy from crucial on as well, I think he was trying to say D6's were as good as D9's.....nonone beleived him!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

i upped the nb to 1.55v.do i need to up it more?

thanks tatty  i think he was talking bs,theres no way these d6's are as good as d9's.i will be interested to read it tho' thx.


----------



## DOM (Oct 1, 2007)

well are you at 1:1 on the mem or at 4:5 ? cuz the more I OC the more volts I need to the NB to get the MEM stable of I get the blue screen when loading windows


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2007)

At 4.2Gig I have my NB volts at 1.7V!!   And tigger, whilst you are waiting for me to find the forum, have a look here, the ones marked in red are the overclocking ones, just check your manufacturers serial/ID code for your sticks and match them up, not all D9's go like poop, there are better variations, this does not list chips but does match to maufacturers product codes so at least may help.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90973


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

the mem is at 1:1,i will try with more than 1.55 tho' just to see if thats it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

i have the ones with the black arrow,i believe.i will try to get the 6400 ones i have marked in orange instead tho'.i will sell these on to a mate.







these-http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-090-CR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=

cheap too


----------



## pt (Oct 1, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> i'll pop one out today and post a pic of the chips.the others deffo said D9GMH on them these dont.
> 
> what are promos chips?



crap chips, that doesn't oc much


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

i just tried the following settings-

fsb 510
vcore 1.5625/1.5750v
nb voltage 1.70v
ram at 1020 1:1 5.5.5.15 2.25v

posted fine at 4.1ghz but again no windows??


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2007)

Tigger, might I suggest mine?  do not be deceived that they are only 667mhz.....same chips, your just going to pay less for them, they are selling them at komplett and e buyer I think....maybe Aria as well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2007)

trt740 said:


> can't beat ya tatty voltage on this board goes from 1.60v (voltage droop 1.535v) then jumps to 1.8v. It just won't do it but hey atleast my merntor beat me.



awwww how nice!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

are'nt they the same as i have now? what if i get the same type i have now? the 6400 ones are only £68 from ocuk.

thx tatty for your help


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> are'nt they the same as i have now? what if i get the same type i have now? the 6400 ones are only £68 from ocuk.
> 
> thx tatty for your help



I got mine from Komplett....get then from there....rma if not D9's!!

Edit:

http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=321129


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2007)

Even better:

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/119278


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

incidently i looked at the chips again today,they have ballistix in the middle in white letters,some letters and no. underneath that and P6GH on the edge of the chips.cant post a pic,my pos cam wont focus close enuff.

would i e able to rma them for that? or would i have to make some excuse? they're not in stock till the 5th/sep.i will risk it and order some tho' i think.

edit---->nice price,free del too.i will order some this week.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> awwww how nice!


 okay then modified how my fans had them accidently pulling against each other now i'm stable a t 3.9 getting better.


----------



## d44ve (Oct 1, 2007)

I have my ram running at 1500mhz and I am still having a hard time keeping up with your scores

I havent posted my new times yet


EDIT : Congrats on the 1000th post of this thread TRT


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

at the moment i'm the only 6750 in the list.i'm just above you d44ve at 13.151s


----------



## d44ve (Oct 1, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> at the moment i'm the only 6750 in the list.i'm just above you d44ve at 13.151s




Dont worry... I have my feelers out for a 6750 or 6850


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2007)

d44ve said:


> Dont worry... I have my feelers out for a 6750 or 6850



Personally with that 6600 I would not change for the sake of a benchmark or two, I would wait until Christmas and get a G0 stepping Q6600, by then they will be as cheap as a 6750 is now


----------



## d44ve (Oct 1, 2007)

Nah, I dont want a quad core.....


----------



## d44ve (Oct 2, 2007)

New updated SUB-13second time


----------



## d44ve (Oct 2, 2007)

And I just started... I am hoping to break SUB-12sec tomorrow


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2007)

d44ve said:


> And I just started... I am hoping to break SUB-12sec tomorrow



Good, I like some competition, sub 12 secs should require around 4.25Gig, I actually dont find that ram speed as opposed to tight timings make a great deal of difference, once you have beat me I will attempt a kamikaze 4.3Gig run, I can hit 4.2Gig on 1.55V, my motherboard has a VCore ceiling of 1.6V so its just about how many more Mhz I can squeeze out of .05V really.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

pt said:


> crap chips, that doesn't oc much


Not true. The better Promos chips OC well, just not as well as D9s. They don't scale as well with high voltage. My 800MHz 2GB G.Skill kit is Promos, and they'll do 1150 on 2.3V, but not any higher on 2.4V.


----------



## pt (Oct 2, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Not true. The better Promos chips OC well, just not as well as D9s. They don't scale as well with high voltage. My 800MHz 2GB G.Skill kit is Promos, and they'll do 1150 on 2.3V, but not any higher on 2.4V.



lucky bastard, mine doesn't go over 850 or something


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 2, 2007)

Why do you do the mistake of buying a 667mhz kit,when the 800 ones are so cheap?


----------



## pt (Oct 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Why do you do the mistake of buying a 667mhz kit,when the 800 ones are so cheap?



'cause the 800 of this model, oc the same, and i have those at a couple of months now 
i have a budget pc


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 2, 2007)

oh ok..


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

pt said:


> lucky bastard, mine doesn't go over 850 or something


lol. Then you'll love to here that my Ballistix will do 1066 4-4-4-12 or 1200 5-5-5-15 @ 2.4V.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 2, 2007)

and my HZ do 1000mhz - 4-3-3-3 @ 2.35V and 1200mhz - 5-5-5-5 @ 2.45V....


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> and my HZ do 1000mhz - 4-3-3-3 @ 2.35V and 1200mhz - 5-5-5-5 @ 2.45V....


I don't have the option of .05v bump on my mobo. Only go up .1v at a time, and I am far too afraid of running 2.5v to my ram.

Currently running 1000Mhz 4-4-4-12 @ 2.3V


----------



## pt (Oct 2, 2007)

:shadedshu
i don't have a job, nor money  (i tried, no luck so far)


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2007)

1200Mhz @ 5-5-5-15 2.2v


----------



## pt (Oct 2, 2007)

where's the smite button


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> 1200Mhz @ 5-5-5-15 2.2v


Now that's impressive. Where does 2.3V get you?


----------



## d44ve (Oct 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Good, I like some competition, sub 12 secs should require around 4.25Gig, I actually dont find that ram speed as opposed to tight timings make a great deal of difference, once you have beat me I will attempt a kamikaze 4.3Gig run, I can hit 4.2Gig on 1.55V, my motherboard has a VCore ceiling of 1.6V so its just about how many more Mhz I can squeeze out of .05V really.




Competition? Last time I checked I way waaaayyyy ahead of you !


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 2, 2007)

d44ve said:


> I have my ram running at 1500mhz and I am still having a hard time keeping up with your scores
> 
> I havent posted my new times yet
> 
> ...


WOW

DDR2?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> WOW
> 
> DDR2?


Nope. Look at his screenies. He's been hiding stuff from us, that 2-timing bastard.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 2, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Nope. Look at his screenies. He's been hiding stuff from us, that 2-timing bastard.







http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=479182&postcount=1006


----------



## d44ve (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

d44ve said:


>


So when are you gonna let the cat completely out of the bag, and tell us what you have now?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

d44ve you likkle cheater 

edit--if my chip will do 4ghz at 1.5625v,would it need a large increase in vcore to go higher? say from 4ghz to 4.1ghz? itried 1.57vcore and it nearly got to windows,it did the blue bar going across and blue screened before windows booted.is it my ram or vcore not high enuff?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2007)

d44ve said:


> Competition? Last time I checked I way waaaayyyy ahead of you !



Lol I am on 12.296, but have near on another 100Mhz to go yet, he has just not updated for a while, check post a couple of pages ago.


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> d44ve you likkle cheater
> 
> edit--if my chip will do 4ghz at 1.5625v,would it need a large increase in vcore to go higher? say from 4ghz to 4.1ghz? itried 1.57vcore and it nearly got to windows,it did the blue bar going across and blue screened before windows booted.is it my ram or vcore not high enuff?


I think you need more and did you up your NB,  cuz what temps are you getting in the bios with 1.57vcore  I would at least try 1.6v+ cuz the GO have 100c Tjunction


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

is that safe tho'? the temps here tonight are really cold,my cpu is at 31c idle on 3.6/1.425vcore.its not gonna blow my chip is it?

also i upped the nb to 1.7v so i could try that higher,the temp should be ok as it is cold.

heres my settings for 4ghz,what do i need to try changing?

FSB STRAP TO NB-333
FSB FREQUENCY-500
PCI-E FREQUENCY-101
DRAM FREQUENCY-1000
DRAM COMMAND RATE-2T
DRAM TIMING CONTROL-MANUAL
TRANSACTION BOOSTER-AUTO
CLOCK OVERCHARGING MODE-AUTO
CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM-DISABLED
PCI-E SPREAD SPECTRUM-DISABLED
CPU VOLTAGE-1.5625V
CPU VOLTAGE REFERANCE-0.63X
CPU VOLTAGE DAMPER-ENABLED
cpu pll voltage-1.50v
dram voltage-2.25v
fsb termination voltage-1.3
north bridge voltage-1.4v
nb voltage referance-auto
sb voltage auto


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2007)

lol well some of those settings I dont even know what there for but I would up the v-core to at least 1.6v or 1.65v and up the NB and set the SB but what settings do you have for the SB and you wont blow your chip ive tryed 1.6v+ on air but that was in winter time and I maxed with my water setup with vdroop 1.68v


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

i left the sb on auto,i dont know what it is stock.i will try it tho'

at 1.56vcore the temps running sm2 were 59c max,will it be ok if it goes over that?

damn its cold tonite here.


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah Thermal Specification: 72°C mine is 61.4°C


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

heres what i tried-
FSB STRAP TO NB-333
FSB FREQUENCY-510
PCI-E FREQUENCY-101
DRAM FREQUENCY-1020
DRAM COMMAND RATE-2T
DRAM TIMING CONTROL-MANUAL
TRANSACTION BOOSTER-1
CLOCK OVERCHARGING MODE-0.7v
CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM-DISABLED
PCI-E SPREAD SPECTRUM-DISABLED
CPU VOLTAGE-1.58V
CPU VOLTAGE REFERANCE-0.63X
CPU VOLTAGE DAMPER-ENABLED
cpu pll voltage-1.90v
dram voltage-2.3v
fsb termination voltage-1.4v
north bridge voltage-1.8v
nb voltage referance-0.63x
sb voltage 1.2v
mem-
5.5.5.15

still no go,blue screen every time,i just darent try the vcore as high as 1.6v


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2007)

what are the settings for the SB ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2007)

But "on die" thermal throttling starts at 60C Tcase on the G0's.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

the sb voltage options are-1.05v/1.2v

maybe 4ghz/500fsb is the limit on the chip or board?

i could try lowering the multi to see how high the fsb will go?


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2007)

wow that some low SB volts not like the p5b 1.8v 

why not try 1.6v


----------



## d44ve (Oct 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> wow that some low SB volts not like the p5b 1.8v
> 
> why not try 1.6v




Are you sure you are not confusing the SB with the NB?

I have never seen a SB that needs to goto 1.8

and on his board all he can goto is 1.2v


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

maybe the ich9 doesnt need such high voltage?

is there any way to find out what its at on auto?

i will try it at 1.59 and 1.6v before i go to bed.i am also gonna lower the multi and see how high the fsb will go.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

have you got any ideas on this d44ve?

why wont my chip get to windows at 510 fsb? anothers input might help.

thx


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2007)

d44ve said:


> Are you sure you are not confusing the SB with the NB?
> 
> I have never seen a SB that needs to goto 1.8
> 
> and on his board all he can goto is 1.2v


lol no im not my NB only goes to 1.65v SB 1.8v thats why I put wb on both


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> have you got any ideas on this d44ve?
> 
> why wont my chip get to windows at 510 fsb? anothers input might help.
> 
> thx


might want to ask giorgos th. he has a Αsus P5K Deluxe Wi-Fi/AP


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 2, 2007)

tigger, fyi I get some screwy stuff with my pci frequency and my 'best' oc.

With my (vanilla) P5K I hit a wall around 450 where it wouldn't even post (kinda different than you)...All I changed was pci frequency to 105 (or higher, I only dared to try upto 109) and the wall went away...(still can't boot windows, but I can post at 480x9    I've got redneck cooling coming this winter...probably january)...so anyway, pci to 105 or 106, see if that help...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the max limit on the board for southbridge is 1.2V and the "auto" setting gives 1.0V.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the input mediocre,i will try that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

so is the auto setting always the lowest option? apart from the vcore.


----------



## d44ve (Oct 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> lol no im not my NB only goes to 1.65v SB 1.8v thats why I put wb on both



And you run you SB @ 1.8v? 


-not questioning you.... whatever works for you. I have just never had\seen anyone have to go that high


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> so is the auto setting always the lowest option? apart from the vcore.



Usually yes, I was a little out tho, to be more specific, the settings are:

Auto - 0.95V
1.05V
1.20V

I just rang my friend in Birmingham, he has the same board as you and he is a serious geek, he knows these things off by heart.  He also said that he had a similar problem with his 6850 and thinks there is a FSB wall on the G0 dual cores, once he got to about 508-510 FSB he was fine with no probs, he is guessing that if there is a wall it is about 498-506 or 507.

Edit:  Lol........to avoid confusion, he runs his 6850 on a 8x multi


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2007)

d44ve said:


> And you run you SB @ 1.8v?
> 
> 
> -not questioning you.... whatever works for you. I have just never had\seen anyone have to go that high


lol its kool naw I use it that high only when benching I use the lowest for 24/7 and 1.45v NB for 4:5 on the MEM but I can use lowest on both at 450X8 and mem at 1:1 

Cuz thats the only way to max out my cpu and be able to bench at 470X8  thats why I want a E6850 or 6750 to see if its the mobo or CPU thats wont let me get more


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2007)

i might try 515fsb tatty and see if it will post that high,maybe 520.i will try lowering the multi and see if it will pass 510 too.


----------



## fothsn (Oct 3, 2007)

Need to work on my timings I think!







QX6700 @3.4GHz P5B Deluxe & Corsair TwinX @422MHz


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi...im trying Super PI/mod 1.5 XS and manage to reach 1M = 17.000 s.
Now i OC a litle more and im getting this "ERROR...NOT CONVERGENT IN SQR05"...what is the meaning of that ? too high clock ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2007)

your oc is not stable,try a little more vcore,i have had the same exact error.


----------



## DOM (Oct 3, 2007)

Aguiar said:


> Hi...im trying Super PI/mod 1.5 XS and manage to reach 1M = 17.000 s.
> Now i OC a litle more and im getting this "ERROR...NOT CONVERGENT IN SQR05"...what is the meaning of that ? too high clock ?



mem isnt stable give it more volts or your mem tim is off


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you fellas..tryed your options but didn,t work...Vmem is now at 2.05 and vcore at 1.35 and yet same errors...even reinstalled Super PI and same again...but the wizzard is that only occurs about the 3/4th time runnig and let the DAT files on the screen...could be mem temperature ? cause the core is waterCoolled and about 27º.


----------



## DOM (Oct 3, 2007)

what kind of mem do you have ? do you have a link to them ?

and are you setting the mem tim in the bios ?


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 3, 2007)

have G.Skill F2-6400 CL4D-2 GB HK   (CL4-4-3-5   2.0~2.1V) and yes all settings at BIOS


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2007)

dom,i just tried my vcore at 1.6v.it did the first few notews of the windows sound when windows loads and bsod'd again.so it seem like my chip needs high vcore maybe.it posted at 520 too with cpu at 4.18ghz,but obviously it would need 1.6v+ for windows at that.i need water cooling then i guess.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 3, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> dom,i just tried my vcore at 1.6v.it did the first few notews of the windows sound when windows loads and bsod'd again.so it seem like my chip needs high vcore maybe.it posted at 520 too with cpu at 4.18ghz,but obviously it would need 1.6v+ for windows at that.i need water cooling then i guess.


Now that's the spirit. lol.


----------



## DOM (Oct 3, 2007)

Aguiar said:


> have G.Skill F2-6400 CL4D-2 GB HK   (CL4-4-3-5   2.0~2.1V) and yes all settings at BIOS


then try 2.1v and see if you get the error again


----------



## DOM (Oct 3, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> dom,i just tried my vcore at 1.6v.it did the first few notews of the windows sound when windows loads and bsod'd again.so it seem like my chip needs high vcore maybe.it posted at 520 too with cpu at 4.18ghz,but obviously it would need 1.6v+ for windows at that.i need water cooling then i guess.


didnt you say its was cold I would put it by the window and let the cool air help keep your temps down  I did it last winter on air my idle was 19c with 1.6+ volts im going to try again this winter


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 3, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> then try 2.1v and see if you get the error again



Ok thats done and i,m up to 2,25 (gulp) and now seems to be ok...but i´ve lowered core to 3000Ghz and 834 Mhz on mem...runing smooth and steady but i missed the point of reaching higher core speed...seem´s that i toped core max at 3019 Ghz for now...later i´ll try again.

Many thanks for your support...and there goes a


----------



## trt740 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Dave you ever seen the Gigabyte function thats sorta like intel speed step. What it does is it runs you chip at stock and overclocks it automatically as the load increase.It will start my chip at say 3.0 ghz and when I run orthos it automatically pumps up my chips speed and voltage, up to a max of 3.680ghz, depending on the load. I think this is a ultra cool function extending the life of your chip. Also if your a newbie to overclocking it overclocks it for you and only does it as needed keeping temps down. I have seen auto overclocking programs before but none that actually do it for you as needed, on the fly, in windows.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Hey Dave you ever seen the Gigabyte function thats sorta like intel speed step. What it does is it runs you chip at stock and overclocks it automatically as the load increase.It will start my chip at say 3.0 ghz and when I run orthos it automatically pumps up my chips speed and voltage, up to a max of 3.680ghz, depending on the load. I think this is a ultra cool function extending the life of your chip. Also if your a newbie to overclocking it overclocks it for you and only does it as needed keeping temps down. I have seen auto overclocking programs before but none that actually do it for you as needed, on the fly, in windows.



I would think you are the last one to be concerned about extending the life of your chip seeing as you change your chips on a monthly basis!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 3, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I would think you are the last one to be concerned about extending the life of your chip seeing as you change your chips on a monthly basis!



You're just being nice, it's more like weekly.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You're just being nice, it's more like weekly.



I've gotta be nice to someone who calls me his "mentor"


----------



## DOM (Oct 3, 2007)

Aguiar said:


> Ok thats done and i,m up to 2,25 (gulp) and now seems to be ok...but i´ve lowered core to 3000Ghz and 834 Mhz on mem...runing smooth and steady but i missed the point of reaching higher core speed...seem´s that i toped core max at 3019 Ghz for now...later i´ll try again.
> 
> Many thanks for your support...and there goes a


I just look at this review on your mem but its has the older HS and with the stock tim your not going to get much of and oc so put this tim 4-4-4-12 its what almost all cas 4 tim is, so it should help you get more out of yout CPU


----------



## trt740 (Oct 3, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I would think you are the last one to be concerned about extending the life of your chip seeing as you change your chips on a monthly basis!



I'm not concerned but thought it was a cool function.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You're just being nice, it's more like weekly.



Hey Wile if you send me an Address I have my Arctic freezer 64 pro you can have it, it is sitting here on my desk collecting dust. It's a very good cooler and will help overclock your 6000+ for the time being.


----------



## trickson (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is mine !


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Hey Wile if you send me an Address I have my Arctic freezer 64 pro you can have it, it is sitting here on my desk collecting dust. It's a very good cooler and will help overclock your 6000+ for the time being.



Ahhhhhh those were the good old AMD days......I kinda miss them U know


----------



## trt740 (Oct 3, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhhhh those were the good old AMD days......I kinda miss them U know



yes loved my 939 opty 170 and my 6000+ still hold several forum records in Amd overclockers club.

SCIENCEMARK

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.5Ghz
JUDAS.....................1809.10...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.2Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1661.09...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
JC316.....................1607.11...AMD Athlon X2 3600 @ 3Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
AthlonX2...................1524.93...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 3Ghz
p o s pc.................1506.27...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
Fox34...................1439.33...AMD Athlon 3500+ @ 3.0Ghz
Steevo...................1350.18...AMD AthlonX2 3800+ @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

CPUMARK

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
BelowAmbient.............6788.6...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.4Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6607.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1ghz
m3lisk........................6607.7...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @ 3.1ghz
AthlonX2.....................6583.7 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
p o s pc.........................6554.6...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

AQUAMARK CPU

TattyOne....................14,236...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz
m3lisk........................13,619...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @ 3.1Ghz
sneekypeet................13,334...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
JC316........................13,192...AMD Athlon X2 3600+ @ 3Ghz
POSPC.......................12,274...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.78Ghz
AthlonX2...................11,986...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz


3DMARK05 CPU

belowambient..............8,521...AMD Athlon X2 6000+@3.4Ghz
sneekypeet.................8,275...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
m3lisk.........................7,816...AMD Athlonx2 5600+@3.12Ghz
AthlonX2....................7,014...AMD AthlonX2 3800+ @ 3Ghz


CLUB OVERCLOCKING RECORDS

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3536Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahhhhh and I still hold the Aquamark CPU score record with that old and dated single core 4000+......now really.....was that not a serious S939 chip?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 3, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhhh and I still hold the Aquamark CPU score record with that old and dated single core 4000+......now really.....was that not a serious S939 chip?



yes it was and can be had now for under 30.00 at one time it was 300.00


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Hey Wile if you send me an Address I have my Arctic freezer 64 pro you can have it, it is sitting here on my desk collecting dust. It's a very good cooler and will help overclock your 6000+ for the time being.


Seriously? That's awsome, trt. pm sent.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Seriously? That's awsome, trt. pm sent.



Will send it as soon as I can the clip is a little stiff you have to pull it kinda hard to open it but it works.


----------



## moshpit (Oct 7, 2007)

15.01 seconds at 3.6Ghz.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 7, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Will send it as soon as I can the clip is a little stiff you have to pull it kinda hard to open it but it works.


Thanks for shipping that cooler, trt. Can't thank in pms, so I'm thanking you here.



moshpit said:


> 15.01 seconds at 3.6Ghz.


Need some screenshots to be added. CPU-z and SuperPI Mod 1.5 in the same shot.


----------



## moshpit (Oct 7, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Need some screenshots to be added. CPU-z and SuperPI Mod 1.5 in the same shot.



Heheh, yup, your right. And I did it when I was at 3.5Ghz, even better, need to redo it now that I'm on a new cooler and at 3.6Ghz, pretty sure I can get into the sub-15's club now


----------



## ace80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Best score and max oc i can achieve with this e6420. I think i hit its fsb wall at 485, it was the same in the commando aswell.
Got a e6750 a couple of days ago, just letting it settle in before i oc the pants off it (hopefully)


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats still a damn good time Ace....well done and a very nice overclock for that chip.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 7, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Best score and max oc i can achieve with this e6420. I think i hit its fsb wall at 485, it was the same in the commando aswell.
> Got a e6750 a couple of days ago, just letting it settle in before i oc the pants off it (hopefully)



very good score.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2007)

My last and best score so far is not in the tables yet


----------



## ace80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Cheers guys. The 6420 definatly had a max fsb of 485, had all the chipset voltages upto max and still no go.
e6750 successfully booting up at fsb 532


----------



## ace80 (Oct 7, 2007)

6th place taken i believe


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2007)

ace80 said:


> 6th place taken i believe



Nope....me....12.296   He just has not updated for a while, I posted it a couple of pages ago. Post 962.


----------



## ace80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn, guess i'll just have to oc a bit more.
Got me cold air ducts running from the window setup so temps are looking good tonight


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Damn, guess i'll just have to oc a bit more.
> Got me cold air ducts running from the window setup so temps are looking good tonight



I have not even stared yet...this baby will do 4.3Gig I am sure, and that run I did my memory was only at 920mhz!


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 7, 2007)

Eventhough *i`m not able to update any more* for various reasons,i`m waiting good scores from you guys...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2007)

Here is another quick run, it does not move me up from 6th but an improvement nevertheless.....12.250.


----------



## d44ve (Oct 7, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Nope....me....12.296   He just has not updated for a while, I posted it a couple of pages ago. Post 962.




ACTUALLY..... I am 6th 

EDIT : Crap.... 7th


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2007)

d44ve said:


> ACTUALLY..... I am 6th
> 
> EDIT : Crap.... 7th



Actually.......


----------



## trt740 (Oct 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Seriously? That's awsome, trt. pm sent.



Wile when you get that cooler let me know if it helps I will be interested to see how far you can overclock that 6000+ with it.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Seriously? That's awsome, trt. pm sent.



I'm getting one of these two haven't decided yet which 





the size of this scares me sounds like my wife lol







these should help my overclocking


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is a bit more to get yer teeth into, that was with my study window open as it's been a warm day here today, temps were getting a bit scary hence I will wait a few weeks to do a 4.3Gig run but I have the configuration for 4.3Gig saved in my Asus BIOS profile   This run was at 4.24Gig on 1.575V.....no VDroop   Just 12.172 so nothing too flash just yet.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Here is a bit more to get yer teeth into, that was with my study window open as it's been a warm day here today, temps were getting a bit scary hence I will wait a few weeks to do a 4.3Gig run but I have the configuration for 4.3Gig saved in my Asus BIOS profile   This run was at 4.24Gig on 1.575V.....no VDroop   Just 12.172 so nothing too flash just yet.



I can beat that just give me until friday.


----------



## d44ve (Oct 8, 2007)

OK..... since the front page isnt being updated, I think I will go ahead and start updating it from here...... 

Please help me update the list with your most recent scores



*Current Standings*

ONLY with 1.5 XS AND checksum.

*1. dominick32: 10.906* (Intel E6700 @ 4700)  *TOP INTEL SCORE*
*2. sipha: 11.375* (Intel E6600 @ 4500)
*3. funkflix: 11.797* (Intel E6600 @ 4320)
*4. giorgos th.: 11.844* (Intel E6850 @ 4260)
*5. infrared: 12.125* (Intel E6850 @ 4203)
*6. mazmobird: 12.375* (Intel E6600 @ 4113)
*7. trt740: 12.610* (Intel E6600 @ 4050)
*8. Vinas: 12.625* (Intel E6600 @ 4086)
*9. alpha0ne: 12.640* (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
*10. largon: 12.969* (Intel E6600 @ 3969)
*11. ManoWaari: 13.125* (Intel E6600 @ 3900)
*12. d44ave: 13.167* (Intel E6600 @ 3970)
*13. ace80: 13.250* (Intel E6420 @ 3840)
*14. judas3: 13.375* (Intel E6600 @ 3780)
*15. Tatty_One: 13.390* (Intel E6600 @ 3825)
*16. fafoylis: 13.453* (Intel E6600 @ 3807)
*17. IluvIntel: 13.594 * (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
*18. sladesurfer: 13.775* (Intel E6420 @ 3801)
*19. VOCCH : 13.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3735)
*20. s1rrah: 13.875* (Intel E6400 @ 4216.5)
*21. ssgwright: 13.953* (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
*22. Mediocre: 14.157* (Intel E6600 @ 3600)
*23. Lazzer408: 14.172* (Intel E6600 @ 3600)
*24. evoic: 14.328* (Intel E6420 @ 3544)
*25. gR3iF: 14.328* (Intel E6600 stock)
*26. mk_In: 14.360* (Intel E6600 @ 3603)
*27. Lt_JWS: 14.500* (Intel E6600 @ 3500)
*28. infrared: 14.547* (Intel E6400 @ 3880)
*29. caveman_1990: 14.579* (Intel E6600 @ 3510)
*30. Boneface: 14.657* (Intel E6400 @ 4000)
*31. Mussels: 14.774* (Intel E6600 @ 3490)
*32. W2hCYK: 14.797* (Intel E6600 @ 3442)
*33. DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E: 14.891* (Intel E6400 @ 3824.5)
*34. Dizzy: 15.094* (Intel X6800 @ 3400)
*35. ntdouglas: 15.125* (Intel E6600 @ 3360)
*36. sladesurfer: 15.484* (Intel E6300 @ 3709)
*37. Jadawin: 15.859* (Intel Q6600 @ 3300)
*38. BND|MOD: 16.204* (Intel E6300 @ 3574
*39. tigger69: 16.614* (Intel E6300 @ 3500)
*40. mikelopez: 16.766* (Intel E6300 @ 3430)
*41. Mediocre: 17.047* (Intel E6600 @ 3000)
*42. Alcpone: 17.234* (Intel E6300 @ 3360)
*43. rizzo: 17.297* (Intel E6300 @ 3359)
*44. Tatty_One: 17.454* (Intel E4300 @ 3300)
*45. Ch@os: 17.546* (Intel E6300 @ 3332)
*46. Razer: 18.141* (Intel E6300 @ 3219)
*47. TUngsten: 18.391* (Intel E6400 @ 3204)
*48. Chewy: 18.406* (Intel E6300 @ 3150)
*49. driver66: 18.687* (Intel E6300 @ 3003)
*50. ex_reven: 18.719* (Intel E6400 @ 3000)
*51. strick94u: 19.875* (Intel E6300 @ 3001)
*52. pt: 21.359* (Intel E2160 @ 3004)
*53. trt740: 23.781* (A64 X2 6000+ @3536) *TOP AMD SCORE*
*54. yogurt_21: 25.984* (A64 FX-62 @ 3280)   
*55. Tatty_One: 26.391* (A64 4000+ @ 3200)
*56. trog100: 26.547* (A64 4000+ @ 3270)
*57. DRDNA: 26.672* (A64 FX57 @ 3200)
*58. ace80: 26.750* (Intel P4 3.0 @ 5001)
*59. mandelore: 26.937* (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
*60. kwchang007: 27.000* (Intel T7200 @ 1996)
*61. Wolverine: 27.171* (A64 3700+ @ 3000)
*62. mullered07: 28.219* (Intel E4300 @ 1970)
*63. pbmaster: 28.610* (A64 X2 6000+ @ 3014)
*64. p_o_s_pc: 28.625* (Sempron 3200+ @ 3112)
*65. trickson: 28.703* (A64 X2 4000+ @ 3003)
*66. Buckaroo Banzai: 29.641* (A64 3700+ @ 2859)
*67. Sovereign: 29.891* (A64 X2 4200+ @ 2903
*68. theonetruewill: 30.234* (A64 X2 4600+ @ 2841)
*69. Alec$taar: 31.390* (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
*70. Ketxxx: 31.984* (A64 3200+ @ 2650)
*71. pt: 32.094* (A64 3000+ @ 2600)
*72. DaMulta: 32.282* (A64 X2 3600+ @ 2762)
*73. theonetruewill: 33.110* (Intel M750 @ 2269)
*74. vipercrazy: 33.351* (A64 3200+ @ 2720)
*75. Batou1986: 33.438* (A64 3700+ @ 2696)
*76. Thermopylae_480: 33.484* (Intel P4 530 @ 3.9GHz)
*77. zCexVe: 34.156* (A64 3200+ @ 2500)
*78. pbmaster: 34.297* (A64 3800+ @ 2700)
*79. wazzledoozle: 34.766* (A64 3200+ @ 2403)
*80. p_o_s_pc: 35.234* (A64 X2 4600+ @ 2473)
*81. cdawall: 36.703* (A64 3000+ @ 2560)
*82. xvi: 40.547* (Sempron 3400+ @ 2396)
*83. chuck216: 40.922* (A64 3400+ @ 2400)
*84. spud107: 44.125* (AthlonMP @ 2404)
*85. Thermopylae_480: 3m 49.420s* (Intel Pentium III @ 600MHz)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I can beat that just give me until friday.



But you cant beat it on average air cooling like I have then?   Lol I could go out and by some Phase and get it to 5Gig plus but I will still feel that 4.3Gig on budget air cooling is the greatest acheivement 

D44ve.....my latest is at post 1096....just above.....12.172.......E6850 @ 4.24Gig.....cheers


----------



## pt (Oct 8, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## trt740 (Oct 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> But you cant beat it on average air cooling like I have then?   Lol I could go out and by some Phase and get it to 5Gig plus but I will still feel that 4.3Gig on budget air cooling is the greatest acheivement
> 
> D44ve.....my latest is at post 1096....just above.....12.172.......E6850 @ 4.24Gig.....cheers



I will do it on air with almost the same ram as you have are kits are similar.also you hardly have average air cooling a scythe mine revision B with 3X 120 fans is hardly average. A arctic freezer pro is above average yours is well above that.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> But you cant beat it on average air cooling like I have then?   Lol I could go out and by some Phase and get it to 5Gig plus but I will still feel that 4.3Gig on budget air cooling is the greatest acheivement
> 
> D44ve.....my latest is at post 1096....just above.....12.172.......E6850 @ 4.24Gig.....cheers



this doesn't look average to me and yours has two 120 mm fans added to this.













I cannot beat you anyways I was just busting your balls. LOL the fastest I can go for now is like 4.180 ghz at ddr1224


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2007)

Your kind of missing my point, This Skythe is cheap....very cheap and is a lower end Scythe, (I already had the 2 extra 90mm fans so no cost) you had the Infinity which is a higher more expensive model.....and you are upgrading from that!  As I tried to say, we could all upgrade coolers every week to try to get a few more Mhz on the overclock, all I am saying is that I am trying to get the best out of what I already have got....if you remember I had the Freezer 7 Pro, I didnt upgrade to this....the Freezer Pro blew up and the Scythe mine coast me less than the Freezer Pro to replace.  Your also not going to get many 3rd party air coolers for the price I paid for this (£14......$28) that will perform anywhere near it.....at this moment I am at 4Gig on 1.49V  idleing at 26C!!

Ohhh and they dont take 120mm.....90mm   For some reason I cant get my memory past 1140mhz now ....cant figure why ffs.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 8, 2007)

im sure i posted a 13.151 second time with my 6750 at 4ghz.but its still not been added yet?

page 38,post no.935


----------



## trt740 (Oct 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> this doesn't look average to me and yours has two 120 mm fans added to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You missed this part in bold above and my scythe cost me about 15.00 more than yours with 3 fans that rig of yours would still cost 50.00 Tatty. Here that heatsink cost 34.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185023   and 2 more fans even at 5.00 each (which is cheap cheap) plus shipping of lets say 6.00 is 50.00. That is not average air cooling it is a very big heatsink, almost double the size of a feezer pro, and  with the addition of the two fans is even larger and without the dual fans added is almost double the thickness of a freezer pro. I was kidding you and man I got ya. No matter what those are fantastic benches. I cannot beat those scores right now no matter what, my chip appears to be about 150 mghz less overclockable than your or because you can unlink your ram you can simply run faster. You are running at amazing speeds great chip. P.S. as an aside your motherboard cost exactly the same as my motherboard here 129.00 so even pound for pound you got a better deal than i did.


----------



## d44ve (Oct 9, 2007)

Trust me... .I have nothing for respect for you guys hitting those numbers on air!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 9, 2007)

i managed 12.9 seconds at 3.98ghz but my gskill is going in rma as one stick gone dodgey then ill be back on the hunt for you


----------



## trt740 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have the same ram and one stick of mine died too. Bought these to replace http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148144them for now and they are very good plus the LED is super bright blue and is super cool,however, these cannot touch my gskill.  However, For the price they are fantastic. Im gonna sell the brand new Gskills when they come back from China which should be like next year.


----------



## ace80 (Oct 9, 2007)

except for vcore, this thing droops like a mofo. Depending on the volts selected in bios the droop is different. Loadline calibration and cpu voltage regulation make no difference as far as i can see.






These are the temps at idle at these clocks, what do i believe?


----------



## pt (Oct 9, 2007)

cpu 27ºc  unless your room is at 15ºc or less(less likely this time of the year) and you got a amazing cooler


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 9, 2007)

See attachment 

I'll be pushing it higher tonight.

edit: Looks like PT and I are tied? Odd


----------



## pt (Oct 9, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> See attachment
> 
> I'll be pushing it higher tonight.
> 
> edit: Looks like PT and I are tied? Odd



H4X!


----------



## d44ve (Oct 9, 2007)

DO you think the original OP would be offended if we started a new thread?

A new thread that I will be able to update?


----------



## Sovereign (Oct 9, 2007)

d44ve said:


> DO you think the original OP would be offended if we started a new thread?
> 
> A new thread that I will be able to update?



No offense to the OP but I would have to second this. Lets be honest giorgos th, it seems your interest in this post is not quite what it used to be, to put it bluntly so we please ask you to perhaps pass on the responsibility of this to another. 

ALTHOUGH... I do not blame you for your reasons for not updating more often as this thread does get quite cluttered with BS and other non important and unrelated garbage posts. Those do make it a pain to want to bother and try siffting through just to be able to find the relevant information.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 9, 2007)

d44ve said:


> DO you think the original OP would be offended if we started a new thread?
> 
> A new thread that I will be able to update?



Update the list and start a new thread, and I'll unsticky this one and sticky yours. PM me if you do.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry guys,but my free time is not enough for searching and updating this thread...it`s too much..

@wazzledoozle,this thread was never a sticky...
you can do as you wish..
Cheers.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 9, 2007)

ace80 said:


> except for vcore, this thing droops like a mofo. Depending on the volts selected in bios the droop is different. Loadline calibration and cpu voltage regulation make no difference as far as i can see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even though you have insane temps is 1.75v is what your actually hammering through your e6750 on air that is complete suiside even 1.6 is enough suisidal enough good clocks though on your ram and cpu i just wish my board would let me past 500fsb


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 9, 2007)

@ace80 use coretemp *0.95.4 *to see the right temps of your G0 cpu..


----------



## laszlo (Oct 9, 2007)

i don't see the point why you all stress & ageing faster your sys ; i oc also but not to break records;users  without experience in oc read this thread,try to achieve better scores and finally will break something.

i don't want to blame anyone just to warn unexperienced users.

btw i make 35 sec in 1m pi

Good luck !


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote Trt....."That is not average air cooling it is a very big heatsink, almost double the size of a feezer pro"

You are wrong, its actually only 1cm taller than the Freezer pro, that is not a 120mm fan in there....it's a 100mm fan (and the fan sits in a bracket that is actually below the fins)....it's the Infinity that has the 120mm fans and the Infinity is HUGE in comparison to the mine..........and U know the old saying....."Size does not always matter"....personally I dont beleive a word of it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2007)

laszlo said:


> i don't see the point why you all stress & ageing faster your sys ; i oc also but not to break records;users  without experience in oc read this thread,try to achieve better scores and finally will break something.
> 
> i don't want to blame anyone just to warn unexperienced users.
> 
> ...



I never keep my CPU's more than a few months but just for the record, you will note that I acheived 4.25Gig on less than 1.6V   She does 4.2Gig on 1.55V also.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 9, 2007)

on retail fan that shipped with the Q6600...
did 3.2ghz to do the test
it runs pretty cool... so im happy at 3ghz... ( 25c per core idle)


----------



## Rezal16 (Oct 9, 2007)

join w/ my Q66 SLACR, here's mine...


----------



## pt (Oct 9, 2007)

hi
pls run this bench aswell
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38293
thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2007)

pt said:


> hi
> pls run this bench aswell
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38293
> thanks



Why??? U have not updated for ages!


----------



## pt (Oct 9, 2007)

i only forgot about giorgos th. and ace80 
everyone else was updated a week or 2 ago


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2007)

pt said:


> i only forgot about giorgos th.
> everyone else was updated a week or 2 ago



Not me!  I am on 2244 or something.  :shadedshu  I'll post it again in the SM thread for you save U looking.


----------



## pt (Oct 11, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Not me!  I am on 2244 or something.  :shadedshu  I'll post it again in the SM thread for you save U looking.



8.) Tatty_One = 2244.96 (Intel Core2Duo E6850 @4174mhz)
Last edited by pt : 10-09-2007 at 11:24 PM.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

pt said:


> 8.) Tatty_One = 2244.96 (Intel Core2Duo E6850 @4174mhz)
> Last edited by pt : 10-09-2007 at 11:24 PM.



Plus i think my ram being bad didn't help so my new lanfest DDR 800 is making it more stable.  no bad for 69.00 ram


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

*fastest clock I have ever benched at 4.3ghz on air highend Scythe infinty air*



trt740 said:


> Plus i think my ram being bad didn't help so my new lanfest DDR 800 is making it more stable.  no bad for 69.00 ram










just goes to show you it's not all about clock speed this is hardly faster because my ram isn't running as tight.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 11, 2007)

it`s not the tight config of your ram....it`s the 1:1 divider,which in P35 it`s worthless....
try 5:6 or 4:5 with any timing you want...you might have a better result


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> it`s not the tight config of your ram....it`s the 1:1 divider,which in P35 it`s worthless....
> try 5:6 or 4:5 with any timing you want...you might have a better result




No at a higher divider my ram runs looser and is not as fast look at the timings of the two runs.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 11, 2007)

which GSkill kit have you got?55515 at 478mhz is waaaay loose..


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2007)

Shit trt, if I put that amount of volts through mine I'd get 5 friggin Gig!  LMAO@1.73V!!!!  shocking.....I might try it tonite !


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> which GSkill kit have you got?55515 at 478mhz is waaaay loose..



had this ram it's being RMAed http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231065

now have this ram both are supposed to be micron d9 but the gskill are faster

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148144


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Shit trt, if I put that amount of volts through mine I'd get 5 friggin Gig!  LMAO@1.73V!!!!  shocking.....I might try it tonite !



 most people reaching 4.3ghz are putting 1.7v or more into there chips look at the prior posts.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

ace80 said:


> except for vcore, this thing droops like a mofo. Depending on the volts selected in bios the droop is different. Loadline calibration and cpu voltage regulation make no difference as far as i can see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




here is an example he used more voltage than I did.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm now able to run stable at 4.0ghz at 1.52v 24/7 and my cores never get over 45c with this scythe infinity, one cores at 41c and the other is at 45c. I think thats darn good. My rams at ddr 900 44412 t2 for now. Once my new  Thermalright ultra extreme 120 gets here I might be able to go higher but I doubt it since this scythe is doing so well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2007)

trt740 said:


> most people reaching 4.3ghz are putting 1.7v or more into there chips look at the prior posts.



Naaaa, I booted to 4.3Gig into windows at the weekend if you remember on 1.62V so hopefully I should have some headroom there but until it gets really cold I may not have the temp headroom.  My board maxes out at 1.6V but I can do the +100 whatever it's called boost to give me more, I think with that it should give me near 1.7V, it would be interesting to see what speed I can get on that with temps permitting......of course....if it goes BANG then I'll blame you!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Naaaa, I booted to 4.3Gig into windows at the weekend if you remember on 1.62V so hopefully I should have some headroom there but until it gets really cold I may not have the temp headroom.  My board maxes out at 1.6V but I can do the +100 whatever it's called boost to give me more, I think with that it should give me near 1.7V, it would be interesting to see what speed I can get on that with temps permitting......of course....if it goes BANG then I'll blame you!



Well to be honest I can boot at alot lower voltage but to bench at that speed you will need alot more voltage than that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I'm now able to run stable at 4.0ghz at 1.52v 24/7 and my cores never get over 45c with this scythe infinity, one cores at 41c and the other is at 45c. I think thats darn good. My rams at ddr 900 44412 t2 for now. Once my new  Thermalright ultra extreme 120 gets here I might be able to go higher but I doubt it since this scythe is doing so well.



Thats nice!  How does this sound though?......I am running at the moment at 4Gig on 1.49V.....idleing at 29C and full load @ 41C?  I have now been running this for 24 hours......sweet as a nut!  You are now seeing the real potential of the chip Trt.....enjoy!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Well to be honest I can boot at alot lower voltage but to bench at that speed you will need alot more voltage than that.



Yeah you may well be right but as long as I can SuperPI it then I will be happy, in SM2 I cant bench higher than 4.2Gig


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 11, 2007)

Tatty and trt,what room temps have you got?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Tatty and trt,what room temps have you got?



70F degrees here


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats nice!  How does this sound though?......I am running at the moment at 4Gig on 1.49V.....idleing at 29C and full load @ 41C?  I have now been running this for 24 hours......sweet as a nut!  You are now seeing the real potential of the chip Trt.....enjoy!



post a orthos prime screenie this I gotta see. You have a one in a million chip I think.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 11, 2007)

and with what program are you watching cpu temps?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

Intel tat


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 11, 2007)

use coretemp 0.95.4 and see if there is any difference..


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

core temps is off by about 3c


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 11, 2007)

so,coretemp 0.95.4 shows max temp 48C?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> so,coretemp 0.95.4 shows max temp 48C?



example


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 11, 2007)

where is coretemp?
instead of TaT use coretemp 0.95.4 and in orthos use small fft test @ priority 8-10 to check your cpu temps.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

trt740 said:


> example








Well this is way off on this board. I think tat is correct since it's made by intel for their chips.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 11, 2007)

only coretemp is giving the correct temps for G0 cpus..no other program support them..


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> only coretemp is giving the correct temps for G0 cpus..no other program support them..



I don't believe it every time I have ever used core temps it reads different than tat no matter what intel chip I used. It also reads different than several motherboard programs. I don't believe core temps is correct because on my B3 stepping quad it was way off aswell and with my e6600. however it wouldn't matter because 62c is not dangerous to the cores more like 75c and you would error at that temp anyway.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 11, 2007)

you can find more HERE if you dont believe me,but this is the truth..
i have 52C load @ orthos at 3800 @ 1.42Vcore with 3ple rad water cooling and 24C room temp,so you see that having 45C load at 4000 @ 1.5Vcore with air is strange...


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey I could be wrong, however, I don't think a third party company can design a program better than intel for it's own chip.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I don't believe it every time I have ever used core temps it reads different than tat no matter what intel chip I used. It also reads different than several motherboard programs. I don't believe core temps is correct because on my B3 stepping quad it was way off aswell and with my e6600.* however it wouldn't matter because 62c is not dangerous to the cores more like 75c and you would error at that temp anyway*.



It still wouldn't matter.


----------



## pt (Oct 11, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Hey I could be wrong, however, I don't think a third party company can design a program better than intel for it's own chip.



i can 
and you should really give a try


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2007)

pt said:


> i can
> and you should really give a try



I have been wrong before.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Tatty and trt,what room temps have you got?



About 65F which is about what......18C


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> and with what program are you watching cpu temps?



The latest Asus probe and speedfan, i will post screenie tomorrow as its muidnight here and at my age I need my beauty sleep!  Also will have to download the latest CPU-Z so you can match volts in Asusprobe and CPU-Z.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 12, 2007)

you rock thx bro


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2007)

trt740 said:


> you rock thx bro



Lolz!  I will also download the latest coretemp so you can match right across the board so to speak.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 12, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> you can find more HERE if you dont believe me,but this is the truth..
> i have 52C load @ orthos at 3800 @ 1.42Vcore with 3ple rad water cooling and 24C room temp,so you see that having 45C load at 4000 @ 1.5Vcore with air is strange...



My side of my case is off. I'm using a dual 120 fan 55cf/70cf, scythe Infinity heatsink set up thats blowing directly into a third 120mm fan 55cf, with a antec spot cooler over my ram, a 120 mm intake fan 55cf on the front of the case, ( which is solid aluminum) and a Thremalright H0-3R/600 mounted on my video card with a 90 mm AC case fan 35cf. This is what core temps reads using orthos prime for a very short time and my voltage is very low. I find this very shady at best.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2007)

Why you running with a 7x multi?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 12, 2007)

just to lower the voltage and open up the fsb to make my point those temps cannot be right. i'm testing my FSB I think it will do 550


----------



## Wile E (Oct 12, 2007)

Those temps from core temp are about right for those voltages, trt. TAT is definitely reading low.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 12, 2007)

also,guys use small fft test to see max cpu temp not blend test..


----------



## Wile E (Oct 12, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> also,guys use small fft test to see max cpu temp not blend test..


If you want to push temps, use a little program called burnmax. Run burnmax, then runOrthos on blend, and you'll see crazy high temps, and still have error checking.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 12, 2007)

orthos @ priority 8-10 does an excellent job in stressing both cores...it`s more than enough..
stressing is good but if you overdo it,you might hang your cpu (like i`ve seen with TAT)..


----------



## Wile E (Oct 12, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> orthos @ priority 8-10 does an excellent job in stressing both cores...it`s more than enough..
> stressing is good but if you overdo it,you might hang your cpu (like i`ve seen with TAT)..


 If it hangs, it's not 100% stable. When I push that hard, and get a hang-up, I usually either have to loosen a timing, raise a voltage, or lower a clock. After I do that, no more hangs.

There's no such thing as pushing too hard


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 12, 2007)

ok...it`s your opinion and i respect it..


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 12, 2007)

with room temp 24C-25C.
load 51C @ 3807mhz - 1.44Vcore from coretemp..





idle 32C @ 3807mhz - 1.448Vcore from coretemp...





as you can understand with 24C room temp it`s impossible to have 18C idle with watercooling..


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2007)

seems correct for you giorgos th.
but for me on idle with a room temp of 25ºc or less in idle i get 45ºc in coretemp with custom made watercooling


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I don't believe it every time I have ever used core temps it reads different than tat no matter what intel chip I used. It also reads different than several motherboard programs. I don't believe core temps is correct because on my B3 stepping quad it was way off aswell and with my e6600. however it wouldn't matter because 62c is not dangerous to the cores more like 75c and you would error at that temp anyway.



That is probably because both the Q6600 and the E6600 are both "B" stepping chips, as he says, coretemps is the only real accurate way of measuring ATM.....so when I run mine for you tonight it will probably show that my temps are higher than I thought....we will see


----------



## DOM (Oct 12, 2007)

Okay TAT was made for Pentium M CPU's,  so I dont know whats the big deal is about the temps  I wish I could run at 4Mhz with 62c load lol I need 1.528v just for 3.6Mhz  and load is about high mid 50's 

but the GO's are better OCers and which make them run cooler then the B2's and L2's cuz they use less volts to get those speeds 

so I might just get me a E6850 or a E6750 dont know yet


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 12, 2007)

pt said:


> seems correct for you giorgos th.
> but for me on idle with a room temp of 25ºc or less in idle i get 45ºc in coretemp with custom made watercooling



with different cpus and different water cooling config,in no way you can compare temps..


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> with different cpus and different water cooling config,in no way you can compare temps..



it's a e2160 at 3.2 with 1.475vcore idling at40 ish º in core temp, with a ambient temp of less than 25ºc

don't you think is too much?


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 12, 2007)

what water cooling do you have?its parts?


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2007)

1 dangerden 2x120mm rad (cold to the touch) with 2x120mm noiseblocker xl2 fans
1 aquacomputer cpu block (cuplex pro)
1 alphacool gpu block (custom to fit my gfx)
1 einhem s600 pump with compactube
the cpu block is also cold to the touch
8/10 tubbing, and feser one liquid


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 12, 2007)

3-ple rad with 6 120 fans at 7V,D-Tek fuzion bowed cpu block,gpu block,1700 l/h pump,1/2 tubing..
there are good differencies as you can see..


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> 3-ple rad with 6 120 fans at 7V,D-Tek fuzion bowed cpu block,gpu block,1700 l/h pump,1/2 tubing..
> there are good differencies as you can see..



but still the temps are high for me


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 12, 2007)

we have different chips....is your cpu block mounted correctly?which TIM are you using?


----------



## DOM (Oct 12, 2007)

PT what is your v-core in windows ?


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> we have different chips....is your cpu block mounted correctly?which TIM are you using?



yep, i mounted it twice, artic silver 5



DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> PT what is your v-core in windows ?



1.46 in idle according to asus probe


----------



## DOM (Oct 12, 2007)

what do you get on load ?


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2007)

60ºc on core temp, and same voltage


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 14, 2007)

1.67Vcore @ load on my crappy win installation...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 14, 2007)

in the evening i might try again...this was made with 22C room temp and outside right now i have 19C...
i wish i had more Vcore to play with...


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 14, 2007)

cold night tonιght...


----------



## DOM (Oct 14, 2007)

giorgos th. how do you run it on 1 core  thats how your getting that high of oc right


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

pt said:


> 60ºc on core temp, and same voltage



E2160 run alot hotter than G0 chips trust me I know 10c to 15c  hotter under load but it also seems they can take the heat better not erroring at those temps.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> giorgos th. how do you run it on 1 core  thats how your getting that high of oc right



 just noticed that myself, according to CPU he is only running one core.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 14, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> giorgos th. how do you run it on 1 core  thats how your getting that high of oc right



with 2 cores enabled i`d have probably the same o/c but it would be a bit warmer..


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

Lol you sly old fox....how do you disable a core?


----------



## DOM (Oct 14, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> with 2 cores enabled i`d have probably the same o/c but it would be a bit warmer..



cuz ive seen that with one core you can get a higher oc over having both 

and its just a single core bench you dont need both


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol you sly old fox....how do you disable a core?


BIOS in some mobos allow it. My 680i did.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 14, 2007)

Msconfig ->boot.ini ->advanced options ->numproc.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> BIOS in some mobos allow it. My 680i did.



hes right 680I liker my old evga would do it aswell as my laptop does it too.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

well got a offer for my e6850 265.99 for it. I payed 239.00 what should I do guys hate to sell it but  could get a oem q6600 GO for that. Looking at this one

http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938460


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2007)

trt740 said:


> well got a offer for my e6850 265.99 for it. I payed 239.00 what should I do guys hate to sell it but  could get a oem q6600 GO for that.


Of course get the quad. Don't you want 14k in 06? lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Of course get the quad. Don't you want 14k in 06? lol



and of course just 13 secs in SuperPI  and around just 2,150 in SM2


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Of course get the quad. Don't you want 14k in 06? lol



I know but I just kinda don't want to pull my whole system apart and re-do it. I haven't told him yes or no I wonder what I could hit speed wise with a G0 chip My old b3 would do 3.6ghz but got hot and errored. Plus I bet when the Phenom comes out the q6600 drops like a rock in price. plus this chip at 3.95ghz 24/7 is smooth as silk in windows.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 14, 2007)

i`d say dont do anything and wait for the penryns..


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> and of course just 13 secs in SuperPI  and around just 2,150 in SM2



hey Tatty what do you think is reasonable to reach with a q6600 overclocking wise


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I know but I just kinda don't want to pull my whole system apart and re-do it. I haven't told him yes or no I wonder what I could hit speed wise with a G0 chip My old b3 would do 3.6ghz but got hot and errored. plus I bet when the Phenom comes out the q6600 drops like a rock in price.



Look at it this way, it will def clock better than a B3 but not as well as a 6850, I would guess realistically on good quality air prolly 3.8 - 3.9Gig consistently but prob not 24/7.  It's all in the batch.......if you google, there are some that do 4Gig....there are some that do only 3.7Gig.....it seems that the quad G0's are a tad more tempremental than the dual core G0's but I spose with the 4 cores and extra heat thats to be expected to a certain degree.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm looking on HWbot and 3.7ghz is the average but I bet thats for benching.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I'm looking on HWbot and 3.7ghz is the average but I bet thats for benching.



Do you multitask a lot or use a lot of multithreaded apps? If the answer to that is no or not too much, IMO you are wasting your time at this late stage....wait for 45nm!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I'm looking on HWbot and 3.7ghz is the average but I bet thats for benching.



This chip is lightning fast and my old b3 q6600 didn't seem to me to do anything faster including burning DVDs. This chip is fast fast. i'm going to sleep on it. I do alot of multitasking but this bad boy handles even that with zero problems. We will see, shoot it's a upgrade costing me little or nothing. Really whats holding me up on this is unbolting my heatsink lol My old scythe you twisted a few pins and bam you put the new chip in but not this bad boy. Whats crazy is now that I see how thin the 120 Ultra extreme is I would have gotten the bigger dual version because it would have fit my system no problem it looks giant but it really isn't any bigger than my Infinity but and would have been even worse to remover lol. I'm never happy


----------



## hat (Oct 14, 2007)

Probably not worth it


----------



## DOM (Oct 14, 2007)

trt740 said:


> This chip is lightning fast and my old b3 q6600 didn't seem to me to do anything faster including burning DVDs. This chip is fast fast. i'm going to sleep on it. I do alot of multitasking but this bad boy handles even that with zero problems. We will see, shoot it's a upgrade costing me little or nothing. Really whats holding me up on this is unbolting my heatsink lol My old scythe you twisted a few pins and bam you put the new chip in but not this bad boy. Whats crazy is now that I see how thin the 120 Ultra extreme is I would have gotten the bigger dual version because it would have fit my system no problem it looks giant but it really isn't any bigger than my Infinity but and would have been even worse to remover lol. I'm never happy


buy me lol


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2007)

You just need to go water trt. Then maybe you'll actually keep hardware for a little while.


----------



## pt (Oct 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You just need to go water trt. Then maybe you'll actually keep hardware for a little while.



true
since i got water i tend to move inside my case so often
but my cpu is getting on my nerves for not getting to 3.3ghz, so i might sell it and get a e2180 
i'm fed up with this 2160


----------



## hat (Oct 14, 2007)

The more you have, the more you want... isn't that so, PT?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You just need to go water trt. Then maybe you'll actually keep hardware for a little while.



I know but my chip runs at 3.95v 24/7 and will bench now at 4.3ghz . I just can stand the idea of having to add water. Also these air coolers are near as good and quiet as water. Plus for a free upgrade it might be a good idea to have a q6600 maybe that will end the upgrade cycle who knows. Wile don't forget I do make money on almost everything I sell. Most of these upgrades were not upgrades at all but money making ideas . This just happened to be my testing ground.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

pt said:


> true
> since i got water i tend to move inside my case so often
> but my cpu is getting on my nerves for not getting to 3.3ghz, so i might sell it and get a e2180
> i'm fed up with this 2160



I bet dealing with water makes you really think about upgrading due to the pain in the ass factor.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I bet dealing with water makes you really think about upgrading due to the pain in the ass factor.



But in PT's case, it goes to show....water cant give you what the chip aint got, it may mean you can put higher volts through a chip with less heat but with high voltage....the heat is but just one of your worries, dont matter if the chip stays cool, the voltage will still slowly eat your miccro conductor thingy bits and bobs and metal pieces away!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> But in PT's case, it goes to show....water cant give you what the chip aint got, it may mean you can put higher volts through a chip with less heat but with high voltage....the heat is but just one of your worries, dont matter if the chip stays cool, the voltage will still slowly eat your miccro conductor thingy bits and bobs and metal pieces away!



Your right plus my current set up is as near to water cooling as you can get.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Your right plus my current set up is as near to water cooling as you can get.



As you can get?....ahhhh without actually being kinda wet you mean


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

ah yes


----------



## DOM (Oct 14, 2007)

anyone noticed on Intel Processor Spec Finder all the C2D's Core Voltage changed to 0.85V – 1.5V


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 15, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> anyone noticed on Intel Processor Spec Finder all the C2D's Core Voltage changed to 0.85V – 1.5V




ya it spec'd the q6600 up to 1.5V too sweet! Guess I can run 1.5 without voiding the warranty


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I bet dealing with water makes you really think about upgrading due to the pain in the ass factor.



a cpu waterblock is easy to mount, the pain in the ass is that i need to empty the entire liquid before changing it


----------



## trt740 (Oct 15, 2007)

pt said:


> a cpu waterblock is easy to mount, the pain in the ass is that i need to empty the entire liquid before changing it



Yes I know Pt thats what I ment


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Yes I know Pt thats what I ment



oh
kk
selling it for 65€+shipping in a local forum, already got a offer of 55€
i'm pondering atm


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> buy me lol



i see room for 3 fans on that beast


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi All...@pt...mate can i join you at some Portuguese fórun about OCing a P5W DH with Q6600 B3 ? Cause i don´t seems to achieve more than 3.06Ghz , WaterCoolled and GSkill 6400.


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

Aguiar said:


> Hi All...@pt...mate can i join you at some Portuguese fórun about OCing a P5W DH with Q6600 B3 ? Cause i don´t seems to achieve more than 3.06Ghz , WaterCoolled and GSkill 6400.




http://www.techzonept.com/showthread.php?t=165709
penso que essa thread vai-te uma boa ajuda 
e a board que tu têms e eu tenho n é boa pa oc quads

translation for curious ppl:

i think that thread is going to give you a good help 
and the board you have isn't good to oc quads


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Gotta love Spanish wish I could speak it.



idk if that's spanish, not going to rule it out, but doesn't look like the stuff I've learned.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 15, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> idk if that's spanish, not going to rule it out, but doesn't look like the stuff I've learned.



Portuegess (spelled it wrong but very close to Spanish)


----------



## trt740 (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> If you look at the picture the scythe is acutally larger than all of them. you cannot tell this from the photos



believe it or not it is smaller than a Scythe infinity when it has dual 120 mm fans on it, it looks alot bigger but it is not. Just as I thought a Thermalright ultra extreme was bigger than the Scythe infinity and it's alot smaller. It will take up to 3 140mm fans if you set it up this way then it is bigger but if you put one large fan in the center it is smaller. Plus it cools the underside of the motherboard.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Portuegess (spelled it wrong but very close to Spanish)



Ahhh ok, cause it's all like a regular alphabet (the way we think of one), betcha it's latin based to, right pt?


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Gotta love *Spanish* wish I could speak it.



shadedshu:shadedshu wtf:/)&/(%P)(/=($#/)($=)%*#%/)"(=$/%=$/(%=$)#/%(=/&=W#$(/%)=#"($&/="#$=()"#&$="(%#)&"(/#%)/Q#&%/(`?="/#%)("#$%?»"#)/%=)"#($&%(="$(&`?$"(&)($/&=)$(U&)(/$P)(&/&P($O&"#


----------



## Wile E (Oct 15, 2007)

pt said:


> shadedshu:shadedshu wtf:/)&/(%P)(/=($#/)($=)%*#%/)"(=$/%=$/(%=$)#/%(=/&=W#$(/%)=#"($&/="#$=()"#&$="(%#)&"(/#%)/Q#&%/(`?="/#%)("#$%?»"#)/%=)"#($&%(="$(&`?$"(&)($/&=)$(U&)(/$P)(&/&P($O&"#



 I saw that coming.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

I am trying to pull some strings so maybe i after x-mas i will have a C2D but not sure yet... I am just thinking ahead for 2008 when the 45nm quads are out i want to be able to upgrade to one of them for cheap so i am thinking about just going to a C2D now and getting a mobo that can use a 45nm...

Does how much ram you have affect your Super PI time?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I saw that coming.



WHATS THAT ALL ABOUT IT IS A SIMILAR LANGUAGE TO SPANISH


----------



## Fizban (Oct 15, 2007)

Let's give it a go.

Grandmother's desktop with an AMD Sempron(TM) Processor 3600+ 2.01 GHz running Windows Vista Home Basic:

44 Seconds

That computer is NOT a high performance machine obviously...it was recently purchased by her from Dell (Dell Inspiron 531S) for $370 including shipping and handling, but it suits her needs well enough.

PS: Her measly gig of RAM doesn't help either. I'll go run it on my laptop should be able to get sub-30 seconds.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> WHATS THAT ALL ABOUT IT IS A SIMILAR LANGUAGE TO SPANISH


pt absolutely HATES the Spanish language.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> pt absolutely HATES the Spanish language.



okay whatever.


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> pt absolutely HATES the Spanish language.



more than anything else in the world


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

But TBH......both nations have similarities.........like they are both crap at Soccer!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 15, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> But TBH......both nations have similarities.........like they are both crap at Soccer!



Na Real Madrid is good usually.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Na Real Madrid is good usually.



I was talking national teams but Real Madrid are OK but cannot really match the top 4 english clubs anymore.


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I was talking national teams but Real Madrid are OK but cannot really match the top 4 english clubs anymore.



you don't say that when some of the players are playing for england clubs 

ps: total thread hijack


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

pt said:


> you don't say that when some of the players are playing for england clubs
> 
> ps: total thread hijack



Very true, and TBH one of yours was voted the best english  premier league player last season.....bet you cant guess who?


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

no
who could it be


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

pt said:


> no
> who could it be



But he wont this season.....maybe's a player for my team will......he's a brazilian.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 15, 2007)

Are we gonna bench or what??


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

lol
my e2180 will be bought soon i hope


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Are we gonna bench or what??



Just did in 2005......get updatin PT :shadedshu


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 16, 2007)

fugger-qx9770-8.4secs 

plus,i should be in 12th place with 13.151secs


----------



## Sovereign (Oct 16, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> fugger-qx9770-8.4secs
> 
> plus,i should be in 12th place with 13.151secs



The OP already stated that he neither has the time nor desire to parse through all the bullsh*t in this thread in order to keep it updated.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 16, 2007)

For being a laptop I'm quite impressed:


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 16, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> fugger-qx9770-8.4secs
> 
> plus,i should be in 12th place with 13.151secs



im going to have a stab at beating that even if my chip wont go above 4ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2007)

Would someone please answer me... does having more ram give you faster times? If so how much faster?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2007)

pt said:


> lol
> my e2180 will be bought soon i hope



hows that E2160 been 4 u? I am looking to get one of them. soon.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Would someone please answer me... does having more ram give you faster times? If so how much faster?



In a word.............................No........providing you have 1GB and of course dual channel.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 16, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Would someone please answer me... does having more ram give you faster times? If so how much faster?




certainly not more ram doesnt help with faster speed you need quick ram and reasonable timmings 1gb at ddr 1200 5-4-4-12 would be 2gb at ddr800 or 1066 and even 4-4-4-12 as tatty has said providing they are in dual channel single channel is poo...


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hows that E2160 been 4 u? I am looking to get one of them. soon.



my bad luck striked again and i got a 3.2 with 1.6vcore chip :X
most chips do 3.6 or more 
e2180 soon


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 17, 2007)

pt said:


> my bad luck striked again and i got a 3.2 with 1.6vcore chip :X
> most chips do 3.6 or more
> e2180 soon



that is really dreadful i suppose you was looking to do 3.2 at 1.45-1.5v your certainly pusing at 1.6v  sure its not a fsb wall at 400fsb because a friend of mine has a problem with the same board you have with his e6600 but once at 410 it keeps ploding along


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm at 360fsb, and the board can do 400ish, it's a cpu wall
i run it at 3.0ghz at 1.475


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

pt said:


> i'm at 360fsb, and the board can do 400ish, it's a cpu wall
> i run it at 3.0ghz at 1.475



Try e bay for a used 6600?  a 400fsb will give you 3.6Gig there, alternitively why not get an E4400, 800MhzFSB but 10 multi I think, either way that should not cost any more? not sure about Portugal though and you will prob get 3.4Gig outta her.


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2007)

e4400 is more 30€

and i wan't that 10 multi


----------



## trt740 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im glad I didn't buy this after all. http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/cpu-coolers/thermalright-ifx-14/1/


----------



## trt740 (Oct 17, 2007)

*suicide run ac cranked side of case off*

New top score for me . Thats all shes got she cannot take anymore


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice score!  have not tried a suicide yet, am far to sensible for that, but hey, it just means that everyone in these forums will wanna buy my 6850 not yours after your battering of the chip..........LMAO@thoseVolts!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice score!  have not tried a suicide yet, am far to sensible for that, but hey, it just means that everyone in these forums will wanna buy my 6850 not yours after your battering of the chip..........LMAO@thoseVolts!



A wise man one time told me voltage almost never kills or harms a chip. It heat that kills a chip my temps on the core never went over 60 c when I ran this test I checked. Remember I have the best air cooler made not average (yeah right ) like some of us.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 17, 2007)

trt740 said:


> A wise man one time told me voltage almost never kills or harms a chip. It heat that kills a chip


That wise man must have had an off day. Excessive voltage does kills chips. It breaks down the insulators in the chip over time, and causes excess voltage leakage, and eventually death.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

trt740 said:


> A wise man one time told me voltage almost never kills or harms a chip. It heat that kills a chip my temps on the core never went over 60 c when I ran this test I checked. Remember I have the best air cooler made not average (yeah right ) like some of us.



Well, one thing for sure is that he was NOT a wise man, thats is total Buffalo pooh!  Yes of course the heat is a major factor but the voltage slowly destroys those millions of tiny conductors/transistors within the chip (must admit I dont know the exact technical terminology) and the higher the volts....the greater and swifter the damage!  Now nevertheless that might take years.....months.....or weeks, dependant on chip, voltage and abuse etc etc.

So, if you google, you will find the odd case of C2D chips frying.....although not literally because some have died at 1.55V prolonged use and very few were because the temps were high but because the chip which may have had it's weaknesses in any case were overvolted and all those litle fiddly bits were just killed by the current....bit like you if you wet your hand and placed it on a live train track cable 

Edit:  What time is it with you?.....do you not sleep!

2nd edit:  Lol at Wile E.....at least he got the terminology a little better!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That wise man must have had an off day. Excessive voltage does kills chips. *It breaks down the insulators in the chip over time,* and causes excess voltage leakage, and eventually death.



Thats the key part overtime not over 19 seconds. It will not die over 19 seconds at that voltage. I sure that they have died a default voltage aswell however, generally, for a 19 second bench it won't hurt the chip. Also most chips die from over heating was my point


----------



## d44ve (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree with ya on this one TRT


BTW.... nice score!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 17, 2007)

here is my bash at super pi 







im not giving up yet


----------



## trt740 (Oct 17, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> here is my bash at super pi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Thats the key part overtime not over 19 seconds. It will not die over 19 seconds at that voltage. I sure that they have died a default voltage aswell however, generally, for a 19 second bench it won't hurt the chip. Also most chips die from over heating was my point



It takes 19 secs to get into windows never mind the bench  and to D44ve.........:shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Oct 18, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Thats the key part overtime not over 19 seconds. It will not die over 19 seconds at that voltage. I sure that they have died a default voltage aswell however, generally, for a 19 second bench it won't hurt the chip. Also most chips die from over heating was my point


Oh, for only suicide runs, I see. Yeah, I agree, short runs at high voltage normally doesn't kill a chip(but it's still possible). I was speaking more along the lines of constant high volt use. But, the more often you do the suicide runs, the greater the chances of the chip being effected by it. Comes down to the individual chip, really.

But for long term, I've seen the effects of voltage first hand. On my old Brisbane, I could run 3GHz 1.55V 24/7. After about 2 months of that, it would no longer run 3GHz stable, regardless of voltage. Had to back it down to 1.5v and 2.9GHz.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2007)

I suppose, continuing on the subject of speed, as in this is the SuperPI thread, can anyone recommend some really fast DDR2?  when I say really fast I mean significantly faster than these Crucials I have, ohhhh and at a sensible price!  I have been looking at the GSkill HK series, they can acheive 1300Mhz at 5-5-5-18 but will do 4-3-4-5 at 1000Mhz?  Anyone know of any better but similarily priced DDR2 2GB kits?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I suppose, continuing on the subject of speed, as in this is the SuperPI thread, can anyone recommend some really fast DDR2?  when I say really fast I mean significantly faster than these Crucials I have, ohhhh and at a sensible price!  I have been looking at the GSkill HK series, they can acheive 1300Mhz at 5-5-5-18 but will do 4-3-4-5 at 1000Mhz?  Anyone know of any better but similarily priced DDR2 2GB kits?


My HK kit didn't overclock as well as my Crucials. Mine topped out at either 1120 or 1150 (can't remember which). And I had the Crucials at 1200 5 min after installing them (never tried for higher).


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2007)

Wile E said:


> My HK kit didn't overclock as well as my Crucials. Mine topped out at either 1120 or 1150 (can't remember which). And I had the Crucials at 1200 5 min after installing them (never tried for higher).



hmmmmm.....thanks for that....any other ideas's, like have you heard just how good these dominator and reapers are?


----------



## Lu(ky (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is my e6850 at 4.175Ghz on water... *12.250
*


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I suppose, continuing on the subject of speed, as in this is the SuperPI thread, can anyone recommend some really fast DDR2?  when I say really fast I mean significantly faster than these Crucials I have, ohhhh and at a sensible price!  I have been looking at the GSkill HK series, they can acheive 1300Mhz at 5-5-5-18 but will do 4-3-4-5 at 1000Mhz?  Anyone know of any better but similarily priced DDR2 2GB kits?



Tatty my Hz Micron D9chips ddr 800 are on the way back from GSkill if you want then PM me


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2007)

Lu(ky said:


> Here is my e6850 at 4.175Ghz on water... *12.250
> *



Nice, push it a bit more, mine is on air and I managed to bench SuperPi at 4.27Gig.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Tatty my Hz Micron D9chips ddr 800 are on the way back from GSkill if you want then PM me



Thanks but if I get GSkill I would prefer the HK series, ultra low latencies and all that, they stock at 4-3-4-5@800Mhz 

I am looking at the OCZ reaper ATM but I want some that will at least do in excess of 1250mhz and they are hard to find, from reviews I have read some HK series will reach 1300Mhz, but Wile's experience with them suggests his were not as good as the crucial


----------



## Lu(ky (Oct 18, 2007)

Go for the Crucial Ballistic PC-8500 are the best. I can do so much with this memory.  Here is a sample of what this memory can do.

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500 Ballistix
Voltage: 2.2v - 2.25v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

I was able to boot into windows with the following specs:
*825 @ 3-3-3-5 1T 2.25v and 890 @ 4-3-3-3 1T 2.25v and 925 @ 4-4-4-4 1T*
New SuperPi 1M at 12.250 @ 464 x 2 = 925 @ 4-4-4-4 1T 2.25v , and my MAX on this memory was 1230 with a eVGA A1 mobo. If I had a Asus board they can go up to 1400Mhz


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2007)

Lu(ky said:


> Go for the Crucial Ballistic PC-8500 are the best. I can do so much with this memory.  Here is a sample of what this memory can do.
> 
> Type: DDR2 PC2-8500 Ballistix
> Voltage: 2.2v - 2.25v
> ...



Yeah I have them already, although mine are branded PC5300 they are the same Micron D9's just stocked at lower volts but they will not do 1250+Mhz.  I have mine running day to day at 920Mhz at 4-3-3-8 on 2.15V.  I need speed!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah I have them already, although mine are branded PC5300 they are the same Micron D9's just stocked at lower volts but they will not do 1250+Mhz.  I have mine running day to day at 920Mhz at 4-3-3-8 on 2.15V.  I need speed!



This is good stuff exspensive but good good several reviews in ther techpower up section

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145173


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 18, 2007)

trt740 said:


> This is good stuff exspensive but good good several reviews in ther techpower up section
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145173



I have that memory (although I bought it 12 months ago, without the fan assy) and it maxes out at ~1150 2.25V (have tried up to 2.35 without luck)

It posts at 1150/1160, but generates memtest errors.

I also heard they don't use D9's for those anymore. Don't know if that is true...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2007)

trt740 said:


> these will do over ddr 1200 55515 t2 in my rig.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148144



Where it say they do international now?????/

Edit:  I just looked at the Shipping Faq on their site and it says they dont


----------



## DOM (Oct 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Where it say they do international now?????/
> 
> Edit:  I just looked at the Shipping Faq on their site and it says they dont


pm me your zip and i'll check


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> pm me your zip and i'll check



Sent.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2007)

*My mistake thought I read they did .*



Tatty_One said:


> Sent.



okay I was told a Lied , per the EGG, In online chat I just talked to them they don't ship to the UK. The UK is no farther from the Us than Hawaii or P.R not sure why they don't. the two contries are linked together mail wise,Ups and FED X makes zero sense.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2007)

trt740 said:


> okay I was told a Lied , per the EGG, In online chat I just talked to them they don't ship to the UK. The UK is no farther from the Us than Hawii or P.R not sure why they don't. the two contries are linked together mail wise,Ups and FED X makes zero sense.



No worries.........and in a word......Tax!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 19, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> I have that memory (although I bought it 12 months ago, without the fan assy) and it maxes out at ~1150 2.25V (have tried up to 2.35 without luck)
> 
> It posts at 1150/1160, but generates memtest errors.
> 
> I also heard they don't use D9's for those anymore. Don't know if that is true...


It's true. They switched to Promos ICs.

Tatty, don't worry about the HK G.Skills. Just get a different set of Ballistix. Mine do 3-4-3-5 800MHz @ 2.3v. Also 4-4-4-12 1000MHz @ 2.25V, and I've had them up to 5-5-5-15 1200MHz on 2.3 or 2.4V (can't remember).

The OCZ Reapers reportedly carry D9 ICs as well. Same with G.Skill HZ. Dominators are a crap shoot. Some are D9, some are Promos. HKs are Promos, iirc.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 19, 2007)

Wile E said:


> It's true. They switched to Promos ICs.
> 
> Tatty, don't worry about the HK G.Skills. Just get a different set of Ballistix. Mine do 3-4-3-5 800MHz @ 2.3v. Also 4-4-4-12 1000MHz @ 2.25V, and I've had them up to 5-5-5-15 1200MHz on 2.3 or 2.4V (can't remember).
> 
> The OCZ Reapers reportedly carry D9 ICs as well. Same with G.Skill HZ. Dominators are a crap shoot. Some are D9, some are Promos. HKs are Promos, iirc.



Hmmmmm in that case, what do you think to the Ballistix 8500's?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Hmmmmm in that case, what do you think to the Ballistix 8500's?



they are similar to the lower end chips.like mine


----------



## trt740 (Oct 19, 2007)

*I thought this was cool not the fastest but my highesrt clock on air*


----------



## trt740 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Sold my e6850 very happy I did*

This Q6600 matches up with the E6850 in this bench . The only difference I can see when overclocking is the Q6600 will not goes as high on the FSB and is alot faster in 3dmark06 but in this bench it does very well. To compare I used similar voltage to achieve the highest speeds I could get. Here they are this might help you decide if you want a Q6600 or E6850 since they are very close in price. This is on air cooling and the Q6600 runs hotter but seems to be able to handle the heat better than my E6850 and not error at higher temps. You really can't go wrong with either the Q6600 will now run stable 24/7 at 3.8ghz 1.475v and the e6850 will do 3.950ghz at 1.475v. The Q6600 is faster and really unreal espeacally if you have water cooling or high end air. I really won't be changing cpu's for 4 or 5 months with this chip in my system. also to give you an idea of the temps on this Q6600 Go it runs cooler overclocked than my old E2160 Allendale if you can believe that.








 9 multiplier


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2007)

But the 6850 is a quicker time?


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 21, 2007)

trt what batch is your Q6600?
BTW be carefull with that Vcore..


----------



## trt740 (Oct 21, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> But the 6850 is a quicker time?



Still it's very close,beacuse this bench appears to use only two cores and the e6850 can go about 100 mghz higher still 100 mghz is not that much, and in other real world application I do see a very slight difference where the Quad is faster. Really now we all know, don't we, that 4 cores at 4.257 are faster than 2 cores at 4.35ghz don't we?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 21, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> trt what batch is your Q6600?
> BTW be carefull with that Vcore..



It will bench a 4.05ghz at 1.55v and at the higher voltage the temps stay in safe range.I'm not using it at these speeds just benching.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2007)

trt740 said:


> It will bench a 4.50ghz at 1.55v and at the higher voltage the temps stay in safe range.I'm not using it at these speeds just benching.



Lol 4.05 or 4.50 Gig?  But you have confused me on one thing, how can a quad with less Mhz possibly be quicker than a C2D with more Mhz on ANY app that is not enhanced for more than 2 cores?


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 21, 2007)

it can`t...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> it can`t...



it can







there are more synthetic benchies that show a lead for the Q6600 but i figure RW gaming is the best proof








			
				xbit said:
			
		

> Quake 4 supports only dual-core processors. True, Core 2 Duo E6850 with higher clock frequency defeats the competing quad-core solution. However, overclocking changes the situation dramatically. Although overclocked Core 2 Duo E6850 works at a little higher frequency than the overclocked Core 2 Quad Q6600, it is the quad-core CPU that wins here. The determinative factor in this case is the two L2 caches with the total capacity of 8MB.









			
				xbit said:
			
		

> F.E.A.R. is actually a single-thread game. Nevertheless, the overclocked to 3.6GHz Core 2 Quad Q6600 is considerably faster than the dual-core Core 2 Duo E6850 working at 3.85GHz. This time the graphics driver optimizations played a crucial role.









			
				xbit said:
			
		

> Another single-threaded game, Company of Heroes, finally lets the dual-core processor to take the lead in nominal and overclocked work modes.









			
				xbit said:
			
		

> However, the picture changes to just the opposite in Supreme Commander. No wonder, since this game is practically the only one in the market today that supports quad-core processors. That is why Core 2 Quad Q6600 leads the race even without any overclocking.



LOOK AT THIS!!!






			
				xbit said:
			
		

> UPDATE: However, you can make Lost Planet: Extreme Condition game work on quad-core processors, too, where there are four threads created. There is an option called “Concurrent Operations” in the Options menu. By changing it from 2 to 4 you can obtain even more impressive results on Core 2 Quad Q6600.




source=xbit


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 21, 2007)

you missed the point here....
we are talking about 1 core programs (like super pi)...
a 6850 @ 3600mhz hasn`t got the slightest disadvantage from a Q6600 @ 3600mhz..
they perform the same as they both have 4mb L2 cache..


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2007)

Lol I wish I had not made that comment now, in the benches you have shown, the couple that have the biggest differences, Quake4, PC Mark 2005 and lost planet are multithredded i beleive? so they dont really count but TBH I can see some differences in the others which pleasantly surprises me although that cant be L2 cache as the cache is tied to the cores?????? which means if only 1 core is being used you can only have 2MB of cache working, not sure about that one, anyone know?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2007)

Ohhhh and just checked, Supreme commander and Company of heroes (patched) are also multithredded mefinks?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Well It does have double the onboard memory and of course a program written for 2 core will be faster on a dual core when it is clocked faster, however it will be close in this case, but the reverse will also be true and in that case it will not be close at all the quad will kill a dual even if you could double the dual cores speed . Also my chip at 3.7ghz 24/7 will match your 3.8ghz 24/7 because of more on chip memory so as I see it in the real world you lose Tatty in this bench you might win but even then I haven't seen you beat my quads score yet.
> 
> On another topic  Hey Tatty why are you following every one of my  posts and saying something negative. It getting old. yes you have a geat chip it is better than mine in this bench. I got the point. Why are you shooting me down from 3dmark06 , to super pI thread , to any post I make. Yes It is true I upgrade alot, yes it is true I like to tweak my computer,It's my only hobby, give me a break. How about something positive Like hey TrT thats the fastest Quad clock on the forum or hey what a bench, say something positive.




Sorry.........nice score and nice overclock


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 21, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> although that cant be L2 cache as the cache is tied to the cores?????? which means if only 1 core is being used you can only have 2MB of cache working, not sure about that one, anyone know?



from the ss,i believe you`ll understand..from a C2D..


----------



## trt740 (Oct 22, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> you missed the point here....
> we are talking about 1 core programs (like super pi)...
> a 6850 @ 3600mhz hasn`t got the slightest disadvantage from a Q6600 @ 3600mhz..
> they perform the same as they both have 4mb L2 cache..



Okay I will turn off two core and run it as a e6850 lowering the heat and voltage needed matching your Cpu's. Then turn them back on when a newer program comes along. The problem you have is you can't add two cores but I can turn two off.  I'm going to use your trick giorgos th


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Okay I will turn off two core and run it as a e6850 lowering the heat and voltage needed matching your Cpu's. Then turn them back on when a newer program comes along. The problem you have is you can't add two cores but I can turn two off.  I'm going to use your trick giorgos th



Try disabling 3, then run SuperPi, damn I bet it will fly at that!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> from the ss,i believe you`ll understand..from a C2D..



Yup thanks, so L2 Cache in particular is not associated with a single core....it is on die and available to all/any that explains the non multi thredded benches where there is a slight improvement.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 22, 2007)

Heres mine:


----------



## Sovereign (Oct 24, 2007)

Thought I'd share my newest results with my latest CPU, an Opteron 1216 Santa Ana @ 3.049GHz with Memory running @ 5-5-5-16 2T 1016MHz speed :






Not too shabby for a CPU that I paid just $75 USD for.  Ultimately trying for at least #2 or #3 AMD score as there is no way in hell I'm beating TRT's top score with just air cooling!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2007)

I am still in 3rd AMD places from years ago!  Best you dont beat my old 4000+ score


----------



## trt740 (Oct 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I am still in 3rd AMD places from years ago!  Best you dont beat my old 4000+ score



MY 6000+ IS STILL IN FIRST WOW!!!!


----------



## Sovereign (Oct 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I am still in 3rd AMD places from years ago!  Best you dont beat my old 4000+ score



I don't think you have much to worry about, at least any time soon. I like doing this sort of thing as a hobby when time permits but lately, I've had very little of that to go around. As I mentioned, it is a hobby but it's also not something that drives me, so to speak and I don't usualy feel any pressing need to break any records, have the best equipment or OC the hell out of whatever is on hand. 

I have a small set budget, roughly $750ish for a complete build or per year, whichever, for my computer needs and I try to make the best of it. My current system cost me a shade under $700 USD for the entire build and that was roughly a month and a half ago and I'm quite happy with what I got for my money. That and I am not about to go out and buy liquid cooling or whatever just so I can get better OC's or a greater shot at reaching records like that of SuperPi, for example. Just not my cup of tea, so to speak...


----------



## pt (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2007)

trt740 said:


> MY 6000+ IS STILL IN FIRST WOW!!!!



Yup.....still going strong but you have to remember....that was a newer generation chip to the 4000+ so I am still happy!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yup.....still going strong but you have to remember....that was a newer generation chip to the 4000+ so I am still happy!



When you going to super pi you e6850 at 4.3ghz?


----------



## pt (Oct 26, 2007)

better


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2007)

trt740 said:


> When you going to super pi you e6850 at 4.3ghz?



I'll give it a go tonight when I get home, it's chilly in these parts so probably a good time to do it!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I'll give it a go tonight when I get home, it's chilly in these parts so probably a good time to do it!



well where is that bench bro


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> well where is that bench bro



where's you benches with your Q6600 trt?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

*here*



trt740 said:


> This Q6600 matches up with the E6850 in this bench . The only difference I can see when overclocking is the Q6600 will not goes as high on the FSB and is alot faster in 3dmark06 but in this bench it does very well. To compare I used similar voltage to achieve the highest speeds I could get. Here they are this might help you decide if you want a Q6600 or E6850 since they are very close in price. This is on air cooling and the Q6600 runs hotter but seems to be able to handle the heat better than my E6850 and not error at higher temps. You really can't go wrong with either the Q6600 will now run stable 24/7 at 3.8ghz 1.475v and the e6850 will do 3.950ghz at 1.475v. The Q6600 is faster and really unreal espeacally if you have water cooling or high end air. I really won't be changing cpu's for 4 or 5 months with this chip in my system. also to give you an idea of the temps on this Q6600 Go it runs cooler overclocked than my old E2160 Allendale if you can believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you missed it


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2007)

But where's the bench with 3 disabled cores and max clock? lol


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 29, 2007)

haha a good point indeed Wile! I hadn't even thought to try it! superpi only uses a single thread anyway doesn't it?
and nice one trt I'll have to see if I can overcome you eventually  so far I haven't pushed past 3.6


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah yeah...numproc it and max clock it....


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

Thats a nice score on that quad, I struggle to match that with my chip running at 4.27Gig! mind you I had my ram set at only 923Mhz on that run but nevertheless, thats just serious!


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty if you had a better mobo with a better chipset,your result would be much better....
i`m waiting for my new Maximus formula....


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> yeah yeah...numproc it and max clock it....


Even better would be to disable the cores in the bios.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Tatty if you had a better mobo with a better chipset,your result would be much better....
> i`m waiting for my new Maximus formula....



I hear what you are saying but the 650i is pretty quick, no doubt not as quick as most P35's but quicker than the 680i for example in many benches.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I hear what you are saying but the 650i is pretty quick, no doubt not as quick as most P35's but quicker than the 680i for example in many benches.



I think your 650I is faster handleing memory than my board it's a monster dual core overclocker.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, TBH I have had this one for a while now (well it's a while for me......like over 6 months!)  But I think early in the new year I will do a whole system upgrade and either get a P35 and a Yorkfield Quadcore or maybe an AMD offering dependant on the Phenom's performance along with a Gfx card update.  My thermalright has just come thru the post today so I will voltmod the GTS again tonite just to squeeze every last drop of juice out of her, realistically, without a quad, if I can get over 13000 in 3D Mark 2006 I will be happy.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 29, 2007)

like this???


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> like this???



Is that all U got on an Ultra?    Surely not, I will beat that on an 8800GTS.....soon


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 29, 2007)

no no no it`s with my unmodded GTS before i sell it....
this is with my air cooled Ultra.


----------



## pt (Oct 29, 2007)

my pc is totally fked up, i need to format before putting new scores, but 6k is possible now


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Is that all U got on an Ultra?    Surely not, I will beat that on an 8800GTS.....soon



I going to bet you hit 14010 or so watch that cooler is amazing.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

pt said:


> my pc is totally fked up, i need to format before putting new scores, but 6k is possible now



What in?  3D Mark 2001????


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> What in?  3D Mark 2001????



below the belt!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> below the belt!



He knows me well enuff to know I am just being playful


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I going to bet you hit 14010 or so watch that cooler is amazing.



No, I doubt it, not without a Quad to back it up, all the 14000+ scores I have seen for a GTS have been coupled with a quad.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> No, I doubt it, not without a Quad to back it up, all the 14000+ scores I have seen for a GTS have been coupled with a quad.



Hey tatty i'm not so sure I hit 13229+ with my e6850 and this card I bet you will hit that altleast.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> No, I doubt it, not without a Quad to back it up, all the 14000+ scores I have seen for a GTS have been coupled with a quad.



I cant even get out of the 9k range with my setup. I have no idea why.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 30, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I cant even get out of the 9k range with my setup. I have no idea why.



cpu needs overclocked higher. Also your gpu needs overclocked


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> cpu needs overclocked higher. Also your gpu needs overclocked



They are. GPU is at 600/1000, CPU is at 3GHz. I cant get it stable anywhere else. Ive tried look for help on various sites, and no one seems to help. 

Even when I tried it (unstable) at 3.6GHz and did 3D06, I get around 95xx.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 31, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> They are. GPU is at 600/1000, CPU is at 3GHz. I cant get it stable anywhere else. Ive tried look for help on various sites, and no one seems to help.
> 
> Even when I tried it (unstable) at 3.6GHz and did 3D06, I get around 95xx.



Is it not a 64bit vista thing?  have heard that it and 3D Mark dont go too well together??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

Not sure. I would hope that it isnt as everyone that I know gets good scores in 06 with their Vista x64.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

I now have a thread dedicated to my issue. Please post here.


----------



## JUDAS3 (Oct 31, 2007)

thought this thread was for super pi????????????


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## trt740 (Nov 6, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


>



NICE VERY NICE


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 6, 2007)

why thank ya, I just can't seem to get it to boot past 3.924 for some reason...seems like no matter how many volts I give


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> why thank ya, I just can't seem to get it to boot past 3.924 for some reason...seems like no matter how many volts I give



In that case it is probably your motherboard, or the fact that the chip is just already maxed but thats less likely.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 6, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> In that case it is probably your motherboard, or the fact that the chip is just already maxed but thats less likely.



yeah it's definitely the mobo...oh well I'm fine with this, I just found out I'm building a rig for someone by Christmas so this mobo and cpu will be going in that 
that should leave the option for 750FX and barcelona or something like X38 and penryn 

btw tatty, what's your VDimm for those ballistix at 1150 5-5-5-15?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> yeah it's definitely the mobo...oh well I'm fine with this, I just found out I'm building a rig for someone by Christmas so this mobo and cpu will be going in that
> that should leave the option for 750FX and barcelona or something like X38 and penryn
> 
> btw tatty, what's your VDimm for those ballistix at 1150 5-5-5-15?


Don't know about his, but mine will do it @2.3v.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Don't know about his, but mine will do it @2.3v.



yeah I was curious because his are the PC 5300s whereas yours are the PC 6400s
my lanfest are unbelievably completely stable at stock 2.2V 1110 5-5-5-10!


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 6, 2007)

here is what i did trying to search Voltage - clock ratio....


----------



## Sovereign (Nov 6, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> yeah I was curious because his are the PC 5300s whereas yours are the PC 6400s
> my lanfest are unbelievably completely stable at stock 2.2V 1110 5-5-5-10!



Now... Why can't *YOU* be as _stable_ as you claim your lanfest memory to be?    LoL! J/P!

P.S - Nice score, giorgos th.!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> yeah it's definitely the mobo...oh well I'm fine with this, I just found out I'm building a rig for someone by Christmas so this mobo and cpu will be going in that
> that should leave the option for 750FX and barcelona or something like X38 and penryn
> 
> btw tatty, what's your VDimm for those ballistix at 1150 5-5-5-15?



Well I have odd increments so mine is 2.35V as the next down from that is 2.25 V, I run at 923Mhz now at 4-3-3-8 on 2.17V


----------



## ace80 (Nov 16, 2007)

I think this will be my last run with this chip, way to scared to go further. Could prob take vcore down a tad but not much lower. Also might be able to tweak timings a bit more, just put 5-5-5-8 and it booted.
This is on the 1066 strap.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 16, 2007)

that's beautiful ace 

PS, can we update the rankings please? I'm still not on there


----------



## mitsirfishi (Nov 16, 2007)

ace that is an extremely awesome result  abit suiside on voltage but  and very impressive ram frequency 651mhz is the most ive had but had to go cas 6 what is the fastest you can get out of those reapers


----------



## Wile E (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, he has Satan's ram, apparently. lol

Very nice, ace.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 16, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Wow, he has Satan's ram, apparently. lol



 I noticed that too!

ace, what voltage do those reapers require for that clock?  I bet my lanfest can get that with the right volts

do you guys think I should be worried about pushing past 2.3V for benching?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> I noticed that too!
> 
> ace, what voltage do those reapers require for that clock?  I bet my lanfest can get that with the right volts
> 
> do you guys think I should be worried about pushing past 2.3V for benching?



If they are good sticks (Micron D9's) then 2.4V with active cooling should not be an issue, in fact the Microns positively looovvveeeee volts!  Personally tho, I would never go above 1.4V even for benching.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 16, 2007)

GMHs with good active cooling can go up to 2.7V for benching...
For 24/7 use i`d go max at 2.35-2.4V.


----------



## ace80 (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry i didn't reply sooner, had troubles getting on tpu for a couple of days.



mitsirfishi said:


> ace that is an extremely awesome result  abit suiside on voltage but  and very impressive ram frequency 651mhz is the most ive had but had to go cas 6 what is the fastest you can get out of those reapers


669mhz is the most i've tried so far cas 5, haven't tried cas 6 yet. 2.44v although again i just set that and didn't try any lower. 2.3-2.35v covered under warrenty.







Wile E said:


> Wow, he has Satan's ram, apparently. lol
> 
> Very nice, ace.


Damn now you know who i really am, seriously didn't notice that til reading this!  me


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 19, 2007)

hm, where can you find out about max voltages covered under warranty?
anyone know what it is for ballistix tracers?


----------



## ace80 (Nov 19, 2007)

For mine they were just listed under the specs on the ocz site.
Rated default volts are 2.3v but with EVP(Enhanced Voltage Protection) i'm allowed upto 2.35v without invalidating my lifetime warranty 
http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr2_pc2_9200_reaper_hpc_edition


----------



## DOM (Nov 19, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> hm, where can you find out about max voltages covered under warranty?
> anyone know what it is for ballistix tracers?



I just know there 2.2v stock dont know if they'll cover more  get 1200 on 2.3 but mobo doesnt like anything over 1290


----------



## ace80 (Nov 19, 2007)

Here you go nflesher, 
just ran a few mildly quick tests on my reapers to see maximum clocks at different cas timings, all ran at default volts of 2.3v. 
Any higher on all these settings it would just reboot at the windows splash screen.












No ss for 6-6-6-18 but i did get to 672mhz(1344mhz), not a great deal above cas 5.
4-4-4-12 did surprise me though, only 31mhz off rated speed of 576mhz and the rated timings for these are 5-5-5-18.
Just been reading through a few reviews and there oc speed, i kick the crap outta all of them


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 20, 2007)

not bad at all ace, though I must ask how much you paid for them as my Lanfest OC about 5% lower on average across the board yet I paid $60 after MIR


----------



## ace80 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice, thats like £30 over here. One reason i wish i was in the usa.
Got mine back in May for £140. OCUK who i got them from are now selling for £117 inc vat. Who got best bang for buck 

Either tomorrow or in the next couple of days, i'll do the same tests but with 2.4v


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 20, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Nice, thats like £30 over here. One reason i wish i was in the usa.
> Got mine back in May for £140. OCUK who i got them from are now selling for £117 inc vat. Who got best bang for buck
> 
> Either tomorrow or in the next couple of days, i'll do the same tests but with 2.4v



cool, I didn't get a whole lot more out of them at 2.4 though


----------



## Stige (Nov 22, 2007)

With stock cooling, 100% stable with Orthos.

Memory is 2.1V and 5-5-5-12.

EDIT: Latencies set to 4-4-4-12 with fully stable environment. Screenshot also updated.


----------



## trickson (Nov 22, 2007)

Very sweet!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 22, 2007)

Still not updated, my last score was 12.097 and it's not on there


----------



## trickson (Nov 22, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10748&stc=1&d=1195762351
sp1.5.JPG

My new score is this . 3.8GHz .


----------



## mandelore (Nov 24, 2007)

oooh, im doing well with cpu @ just 2.8GHz  this Memory rox!

Score: *20.79*


----------



## hat (Nov 24, 2007)

Update your system specs then


----------



## trickson (Nov 25, 2007)

hat said:


> Update your system specs then



E6570 @ 3.8GHz 1 GB GEIL 1000MHz ram EVGA 680i SLI mobo BFG8800GT/OC Video card .
What els do you need to know ?


----------



## hat (Nov 25, 2007)

not you


----------



## JC316 (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is mine at 3.4GHZ. Probably need to fiddle with the memory settings to jack it up.


----------



## trickson (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe I should start a new thread seeing this one is old and not being taken care of ...


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 25, 2007)

Guys i`ve said a lot time ago,i`m not going to update any more.


----------



## Stige (Nov 25, 2007)

trickson said:


> Maybe I should start a new thread seeing this one is old and not being taken care of ...



Go for it


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2007)

Call it "SuperPI 2008" or something.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Call it "SuperPI 2008" or something.



Sounds like the biggest pie convention on earth, I coming and have my plate and fork at the ready


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2007)

Dont know if a new thread was ever started for this but I'll post here anyways, got my 6850 to 4.32Gig!!!    So smashed the 12 secs barrier......................


----------



## ace80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Good job Tatty. Wish i could run that voltage at that speed. Do you have much of a vdroop on that board or is 1.648v set in bios?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Good job Tatty. Wish i could run that voltage at that speed. Do you have much of a vdroop on that board or is 1.648v set in bios?



1.65V set in BIOS so damn good, still not fully got to grips with this board but I'll tell you this, is the most stable board I have even owned, watch this space, I reckon I will get 4.4Gig outta her........did you notice the little cheat though?  have a look at the CPU-Z screenie........I have one core disabled, less power required therefore less heat 

Ohhhh have bettered the time already, same speed but got the memory strap wrong before, slower memory speed now but better strap = faster times!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> 1.65V set in BIOS so damn good, still not fully got to grips with this board but I'll tell you this, is the most stable board I have even owned, watch this space, I reckon I will get 4.4Gig outta her........did you notice the little cheat though?  have a look at the CPU-Z screenie........I have one core disabled, less power required therefore less heat
> 
> Ohhhh have bettered the time already, same speed but got the memory strap wrong before, slower memory speed now but better strap = faster times!



you disabled a core how exactly??


----------



## Mediocre (Dec 7, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> 1.65V set in BIOS so damn good, still not fully got to grips with this board but I'll tell you this, is the most stable board I have even owned, watch this space, I reckon I will get 4.4Gig outta her........did you notice the little cheat though?  have a look at the CPU-Z screenie........I have one core disabled, less power required therefore less heat
> 
> Ohhhh have bettered the time already, same speed but got the memory strap wrong before, slower memory speed now but better strap = faster times!



Thats strange, never figured the 4:5 strap would be that much different than the 5:6...

I always thought 1:1 was the fastest. From you specs, your memory would do 1:1, ddr2-960 @ 4-4-4-10-2T...maybe even tighter with enuf voltage (my dominators D9's do 4-3-4-6 2T @ 900mhz stock voltage)


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Thats strange, never figured the 4:5 strap would be that much different than the 5:6...
> 
> I always thought 1:1 was the fastest. From you specs, your memory would do 1:1, ddr2-960 @ 4-4-4-10-2T...maybe even tighter with enuf voltage (my dominators D9's do 4-3-4-6 2T @ 900mhz stock voltage)



Isnt true 1:1 on a 1333FSB not 1333mhz at stock?  These memory whatsit's fookin baffle me

@ Mussels...........I have the option in BIOS m8.....a nice little toy.......I can disable a core, or 2 or 3 if I had a quad, good for everything speed wise (superPi....SM2......3D Mark 2005) that is not multithredded or dual core optimised (like 3D Mark 2006).

I ahve already booted to windows at 4.4Gig, I ran SuperPI but no validation, will keep trying, as I said, I still got a ways to go with this board not least in the strap/FSB and other system voltages department.

@ Mediocre.........TBH running 1:1 at those speeds wold prob be slower than say 4:3 at 1100mhz and I can do that on 2.4V with those same timings.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 7, 2007)

Tatty give more Vcore..


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Tatty give more Vcore..



Lol I will up it to 1.7V....you were right, it's amazing what a high quality motherboard can do for you....I just booted to 4.4Gig @ 1.65V and ran superPI again, got 10.997!!!! but no checksum....stretching her too far on this voltage....ohhh well, here goes 1.7V 

I like this one core benching business!


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 8, 2007)

1.7Vcore is no big deal even with air cooling...
For a very short benchmark like 1m and with only 1 core enabled you can give more..i`d go until 1.75....


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 8, 2007)

how does 21 sec sound?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 8, 2007)

Can a core2duo take 1.7v on air cooling? It seems a bit scarily high to me.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 8, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> Can a core2duo take 1.7v on air cooling? It seems a bit scarily high to me.



yes but only for benching and you must have a high end cooler like a ultra exstreme TTower etc.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2007)

Just noticed underneath my avitar....it says I am a retired overclocker so better not push any more forward


----------



## ace80 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've used upto 1.75v for benching (1.8v actual set in bios) all air cooled.
Glad the boards working nicely for you tatty, some nice scores your getting there, you just pipped me with your 11.844s run, thing is with my 11.890s run cpu was @ 4264mhz.

So although i'm 100mhz or so off your cpu speed my mem was 100mhz more than yours near enough. Also what North Bridge strap are you using? I had mine set to 266 (1066).
And whats with 576mhz @ cas 4!! Thats incredible, i can hit 545mhz 4-4-4-12 @ 2.3v, haven't tried yet with more volts.
I might have to try disabling 1 core myself soon, can't do through bios so will try the other method, was it giorgos that described how to do it ealier in the thread?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2007)

ace80 said:


> I've used upto 1.75v for benching (1.8v actual set in bios) all air cooled.
> Glad the boards working nicely for you tatty, some nice scores your getting there, you just pipped me with your 11.844s run, thing is with my 11.890s run cpu was @ 4264mhz.
> 
> So although i'm 100mhz or so off your cpu speed my mem was 100mhz more than yours near enough. Also what North Bridge strap are you using? I had mine set to 266 (1066).
> ...



Yep,it's about 3 pages back.  I have not really pushed this memory yet, it will do more, I have had it at 1325mhz at 5-5-5-15 on 2.4V.  Am using the 333mhz strap by the way.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2007)

There ya go folks, I have started the "OVER 4.4Gig on air club", thanks to Giorgos for the tips, system pretty much stretched to the limit, she wouldnt boot at 1.75V so I manged to get this at 1.7V in BIOS, not much VDroop at all on this board.....I think that helps!  

Time to get a Yorkfield 45nm now.....  Anyone wanna buy a fairly quick CPU?


----------



## trt740 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> There ya go folks, I have started the "OVER 4.4Gig on air club", thanks to Giorgos for the tips, system pretty much stretched to the limit, she wouldnt boot at 1.75V so I manged to get this at 1.7V in BIOS, not much VDroop at all on this board.....I think that helps!
> 
> Time to get a Yorkfield 45nm now.....  Anyone wanna buy a fairly quick CPU?



nice very nice


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> There ya go folks, I have started the "OVER 4.4Gig on air club", thanks to Giorgos for the tips, system pretty much stretched to the limit, she wouldnt boot at 1.75V so I manged to get this at 1.7V in BIOS, not much VDroop at all on this board.....I think that helps!
> 
> Time to get a Yorkfield 45nm now.....  Anyone wanna buy a fairly quick CPU?



Hey....try with 5:6 not 3:4.........you`ll have a much better score...i believe ~11.4-11.5..
And also send your cpu to Athens............


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Hey....try with 5:6 not 3:4.........you`ll have a much better score...i believe ~11.4-11.5..
> And also send your cpu to Athens............



This board works in straps so what strap would that be? choices......266-333-200-400, then within straps I have dividers if you like, so currently I am on B(333) 2.4 (I spose the divider).....what U think?

I'll swop it for your quad , anyways you will be getting a Yorkfield in a few weeks no doubts.....like me! 

Ahhh just seen, I am on 5:6 now for my 24/7 settings....will give it a go.


----------



## technicks (Dec 9, 2007)

New score.

http://img.techpowerup.org/071209/Capture005.jpg


----------



## trt740 (Dec 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> This board works in straps so what strap would that be? choices......266-333-200-400, then within straps I have dividers if you like, so currently I am on B(333) 2.4 (I spose the divider).....what U think?
> 
> I'll swop it for your quad , anyways you will be getting a Yorkfield in a few weeks no doubts.....like me!
> 
> Ahhh just seen, I am on 5:6 now for my 24/7 settings....will give it a go.



It been pushed back to feb tatty more like 2 and a half months


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> It been pushed back to feb tatty more like 2 and a half months



Thats OK, I am the patient type, thing is, the mid ranged yorkfield coming out first is on an 8x multi, many, unless they have the very best motherboards will struggle to hit the chips full potential, these things supposidly have at least the potential of hitting near 4.5Gig on air, on an 8 multi I make that needing a 563FSB 

Even the top model due to be released in the first batch of three has an 8.5 multi, that will still require a fsb of 530 to hit 4.5Gig, at the end of the day it's going to be interesting.

Even with a good motherb0ard capable of hitting 500FSB thats only 4Gig on the middle one of the 3 with the 8x multi, if thats all your board can do then your as well sticking with what you have TBH, apart from the die shrink and the extra L2 cache the only other main difference is that 45nm will have an SSE4 instruction set added.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats OK, I am the patient type, thing is, the mid ranged yorkfield coming out first is on an 8x multi, many, unless they have the very best motherboards will struggle to hit the chips full potential, these things supposidly have at least the potential of hitting near 4.5Gig on air, on an 8 multi I make that needing a 563FSB
> 
> Even the top model due to be released in the first batch of three has an 8.5 multi, that will still require a fsb of 530 to hit 4.5Gig, at the end of the day it's going to be interesting.
> 
> Even with a good motherb0ard capable of hitting 500FSB thats only 4Gig on the middle one of the 3 with the 8x multi, if thats all your board can do then your as well sticking with what you have TBH, apart from the die shrink and the extra L2 cache the only other main difference is that 45nm will have an SSE4 instruction set added.




just buy this yorkfield it's out http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115034


----------



## trt740 (Dec 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> just buy this yorkfield it's out http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115034


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115035
or this oem one it's cheaper


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115035
> or this oem one it's cheaper



Mere pennies!   hhhmmmmm just got a promotion at work on Friday, an extra $10,000 a year, now thats a thought, a little pressie for me for Christmas.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Mere pennies!   hhhmmmmm just got a promotion at work on Friday, an extra $10,000 a year, now thats a thought, a little pressie for me for Christmas.



read the reviews 4.0 ghz on air no problem


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 9, 2007)

here ya go tatty-http://www.tekheads.co.uk/s/product?product=608352


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> read the reviews 4.0 ghz on air no problem



So all that money and no faster than yours?


----------



## technicks (Dec 9, 2007)

Update @3.7.

http://img.techpowerup.org/071209/Capture006.jpg


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2007)

technicks said:


> Update @3.7.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/071209/Capture006.jpg



need a pic with the val nuber to get on the list


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2007)

cdawall said:


> need a pic with the val nuber to get on the list



Are you updating this one now?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Are you updating this one now?


no but thats been the rule from day 1

i can if its needed?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2007)

cdawall said:


> no but thats been the rule from day 1
> 
> i can if its needed?



If you have time.....speak to G.


----------



## technicks (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry will upload again tomorrow.
Just set it back to 3.0.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> If you have time.....speak to G.



i should have the time and i have a 1st page post to put it on


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2007)

i am now updating the list for G. 

new list will be on the 1st page post #6


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanx M8 for the help..
what you can do is update the list,send it to me via pm and i`ll put it in the #1 post with your name on top.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2007)

ok i did the best i could updating but i dont know were it got left out so if you got missed repost pls


@ G or it could just get put on post 6 whichever u think is easier


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 9, 2007)

i believe putting the list on post #1 is more appropriate...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2007)

ok ill send u the one i updated off the last couple pages


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2007)

Re-posted as you missed mine.............. It's an E6850 by the way, just does not show as I had one core disabled.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 9, 2007)

List is up again thanx to cdawall.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2007)

its no prob G


----------



## ace80 (Dec 9, 2007)

I was gonna try this disabling 1 core lark, but can't.
Here's a ss of msconfig but were's the boot.ini tab or option.
Anyother ways of doing it if you can't in bios?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 10, 2007)

ace80 said:


> I was gonna try this disabling 1 core lark, but can't.
> Here's a ss of msconfig but were's the boot.ini tab or option.
> Anyother ways of doing it if you can't in bios?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/071209/sm043.jpg



Add the switch */numproc=1* to the end of your boot.ini file.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2007)

ace80 said:


> I was gonna try this disabling 1 core lark, but can't.
> Here's a ss of msconfig but were's the boot.ini tab or option.
> Anyother ways of doing it if you can't in bios?



Or on a per application basis within windows, so for example you can set to one core for specifically SuperPi but of course that still means you have to boot to windows on 2 cores with your chosen speed but once there stability will be better, but thats the same for Wile E's method, take a look at this guide.....lol I am starting a frenzy here!

http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Users/Guides/Disabling_Dual-Core_on_a_per_application_basis


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 10, 2007)

you came second M8..
remember my 11.657 @ 4367mhz @ 1 core enabled post?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=493851&postcount=1192


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> you came second M8..
> remember my 11.657 @ 4367mhz @ 1 core enabled post?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=493851&postcount=1192



yes I know, people have only just grasped it though, I think the 4.4Gig got their attention, you will see in my post on the previous page with the 4.4Gig screenie that I mentioned your help


----------



## Basard (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's mine.  Finally got my overclock smoothed out pretty nicely.  X2 4000+ @ 2.62Ghz.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 10, 2007)

*great job tatty this was has high as I could go.*



trt740 said:


>




great job


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice!  you can see the difference in the voltage requirements on just one core, that took you 1.72V   I think I did 4.4Gig on 1.68V, I have not tried higher yet.....anyone for a 4.5Gig club


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2007)

My 6750 will post at 4.1ghz(520fsb) with 1.6vcore but not get too windows.i darent try the vcore higher tho'.Once i get my water loop set up tho' i think i will be a bit braver.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 10, 2007)

*i think this was pretty good for a quad on air all 4 cores enabled*



Tatty_One said:


> Nice!  you can see the difference in the voltage requirements on just one core, that took you 1.72V   I think I did 4.4Gig on 1.68V, I have not tried higher yet.....anyone for a 4.5Gig club


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2007)

Trt, for a Quad thats awesome, I bet that is one of the fastest Quads on air anywhere around....no doubts! 

Here is another run for me, slightly faster, upto about 4.428Gig now....same voltage, I have slowed the memory down a bit, tightened the timings slightly with a slightly better divider, bit quicker SuperPi time but not much, although I spose in this game, anything quicker is good, this chips going on Fleabay at the weekend so I might as well get the most out of it!


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 10, 2007)

i`m sure those ballistix of yours can do 5-4-4-4 at 590mhz..................


----------



## trt740 (Dec 10, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> i`m sure those ballistix of yours can do 5-4-4-4 at 590mhz..................



not with this quad for some reason once it get over 4 ghz I cannot run my ram very high, and truely at normal overclocking once I get over 3.4ghz my ram runs only at around drr 1066 to 1100. With my old e6850 my ram would run at almost ddr1300.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 10, 2007)

i was talking about Tatty`s ballistix..


----------



## trt740 (Dec 10, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> i was talking about Tatty`s ballistix..



okay mine will do those speeds aswell sorry or faster


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2007)

Been playing tonite with memory timings seeing as I have not really tested them yet, interesting results......all on 2.4V with active cooling on them......1365Mhz 5-5-5-15, stable running SuperPi, 2 errors in 2 minutes on memtest.  1350mhz no probs, memtest 20 minutes no errors, now get this.......1000mhz........4-4-3-4!!!

best balance between speed and timings with decent divider......1150mhz.....4-4-4-8.  Still a lot to play with, I am running them at the moment at 1120 on 2.3V @ 4-3-4-8 

The nice thing is, I paid peanuts for these, bought them as 2 seperate 1GB sticks not as a kit, I still have some brand new Patriot Extreme 6400 2GB kit which are capable of 1200mhz @ 5-5-5-15, that combined with my old Ballistixs 5300's which did 1160 @ 5-5-5-15, plus my old Asus Motherboard and my E6850 all on flea bay will pay form my top of the range Yorkfield in a few weeks (hopefully).  Thats if I am patient enuff otherwise I'll have to get a Q6600 as a stopgap


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 10, 2007)

I call "dibs" on the e6850!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> I call "dibs" on the e6850!



Lol too pricey for my american friends, remember they cost a lot more over here.....but 4.3gig with 2 cores and 4.43gig with one is "quite" nice


----------



## ace80 (Dec 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Add the switch */numproc=1* to the end of your boot.ini file.



Do i add this straight at the end or put a space in first?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Do i add this straight at the end or put a space in first?


A spacebar space.
Should look something like this:

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(1)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /noexecute=alwaysoff /usepmtimer /numproc=1


----------



## ace80 (Dec 11, 2007)

Cheers Wile E, had a go last nite. Booted up with 1 core using the method you said.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2007)

my first encounter with a retail QX9650...


----------



## technicks (Dec 16, 2007)

Damn that's fast. I nearly wet myself.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 16, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> my first encounter with a retail QX9650...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/071216/pi1m.jpg



LN2 or Dry Ice?

1.9V is crazy. lol


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2007)

LN2 at ~ -120C..
got a faster one but didnt get a ss.....only from a mobile..


----------



## pt (Dec 16, 2007)

8th place in hwbot
very nice


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 16, 2007)

Wile E said:


> LN2 or Dry Ice?
> 
> 1.9V is crazy. lol



By coincidence, that proccie and around that speed with those volts recently helped a rig hit the 3D Mark 2006 world record


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 16, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> LN2 at ~ -120C..
> got a faster one but didnt get a ss.....only from a mobile..



Will you mail the rig to me when you have finished with it?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2007)

The cpu was ok (made the 1m there at ~1.87Vcore),but because i gave 137-145mhz pci-e frequency,when the hdd started working after each run i got restarts all the time.....
Crazy crazy disk...


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> By coincidence, that proccie and around that speed with those volts recently helped a rig hit the 3D Mark 2006 world record



that was in the Greek o/c event with hipro5-Shamino-Kingpin with an ES QX9650...
i had a retail one..


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 16, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> that was in the Greek o/c event with hipro5-Shamino-Kingpin with an ES QX9650...
> i had a retail one..



What did they get their ES one to in the end?


----------



## trt740 (Dec 16, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> my first encounter with a retail QX9650...



thats screaming  fast


----------



## Fizban (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmm, doesn't look like my laptop is in the rankings on the first page...I'll see what I can get (think I posted scores on one of the pages in this thread but retesting sounds easier than scrolling through 60 pages)


----------



## MaFuyi (Dec 17, 2007)

Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 3.436GHz
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11169&stc=1&d=1197971608


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 18, 2007)

that is pretty sick i cant wait to get a q9450 next month see what i can get out of that


----------



## trog100 (Dec 21, 2007)

back to the world of mere mortals.. he he






trog


----------



## funkflix (Dec 21, 2007)

AMD:





Intel:


----------



## JC316 (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy shit! 3.8GHZ on an AMD.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 21, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Holy shit! 3.8GHZ on an AMD.



It's has to be phase. That's pretty darn good either way. I have seen a 4GHz AMD on hwbot.


----------



## funkflix (Dec 21, 2007)

It is with 6°C cold water. Just with my 24/7-system at outside @ - 1°C ambient. Intel on Dryice.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2007)

4.2ghz on an AMD


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2007)

cdawall said:


> 4.2ghz on an AMD



4.2Gig....is that all AMD have got   I get way more than that on air ffs.


----------



## vivanco (Dec 21, 2007)

there it is


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 21, 2007)

cdawall said:


> 4.2ghz on an AMD



Cdawall could you tell me your specs for it exactly in the bios?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 22, 2007)

that is more the case of the cpu-z went fluxxed his clock speeds and oc'ed his pc big time lol

this one abit intesting with my old amd 6000 x2







oh yer 6ghz baby on air lol  it does it every time i did folding with aibooster open


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 22, 2007)

2000mhz fsb with an AMD......now that`s sth new...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 22, 2007)

PyroX1040 said:


> Cdawall could you tell me your specs for it exactly in the bios?



not my chip

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=272276


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 23, 2007)

That's nothing guys, I even beat giorgos' intel speed with my 4600 X2, yeah there's even CPU-Z to prove it...... no I cannot click on the validator...





..Honest!


----------



## vivanco (Dec 26, 2007)

i hope someone adds me to the list


----------



## Retrolock (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi its my first post here! Just wanna share my superpi 1m run


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 26, 2007)

Just did another run... 15 on the dot


----------



## mandelore (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## technicks (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2007)

mandelore said:


>



Yawn.....is that all ya got!


----------



## technicks (Dec 29, 2007)

Update:


----------



## mandelore (Dec 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yawn.....is that all ya got!



 That be fightin talk!

Lemmi figure out how to use this weapon and ill be right back


----------



## technicks (Dec 29, 2007)

I wanna see 500fsb. lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2007)

technicks said:


> I wanna see 500fsb. lol



he needs a decent mobo for that!   Nice overclock on the Quad by the way


----------



## technicks (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought he had a very decent one. Asus Maximus.


----------



## mandelore (Dec 29, 2007)

working my way up, have to figure out the voltages needed for higher fsbs, and my ram is running just above stock @ at 5/5/5/15 lol.. give me time tho


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2007)

Luvverly!    I need to see what it can do on air, dont like all that TEC and water stuff.....it's just so untidy


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2007)

if you have got 10 minutes it would be usefull to see what the max overclock on air you can do to get a stable run in 3D Mark 2006


----------



## mandelore (Dec 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> if you have got 10 minutes it would be usefull to see what the max overclock on air you can do to get a stable run in 3D Mark 2006



i benched in 3dmark at 4.3ghz, 940core in xp, but i was incorrect about atitool fully "working" in xp, i dont know how i managed to get amdgpuclocktool working with it, but everytime i switch the clock in that prog it reverts to bios defaults. but atitool works in that respect, but has large jumps in clocks when setting them via the slider. 

anyways, compared to the scores for single NV cards i have seen i was dissapointed to say the least.. 

maybe i was just expecting too much. 

gonna have to do some fiddlin about b4 i dare post a score lols!

but I came 2nd for the single ati cards.. wow, those nvidia cards are really dishing out the   3dmark scores....


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2007)

mandelore said:


> i benched in 3dmark at 4.3ghz, 940core in xp, but i was incorrect about atitool fully "working" in xp, i dont know how i managed to get amdgpuclocktool working with it, but everytime i switch the clock in that prog it reverts to bios defaults. but atitool works in that respect, but has large jumps in clocks when setting them via the slider.
> 
> anyways, compared to the scores for single NV cards i have seen i was dissapointed to say the least..
> 
> ...



I did say that earlier about the Nvidia cards......   I just think it's a case of that perhaps the 2900 GPU's are maxed out and all that CPU power is just adding a bit to the CPU score and not giving more to the SM2 and SM3 scores.  You wanna try a SM2 run at 4.3Gig with some decent memory settings and you will probably get top spot or near to it.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I did say that earlier about the Nvidia cards......   I just think it's a case of that perhaps the 2900 GPU's are maxed out and all that CPU power is just adding a bit to the CPU score and not giving more to the SM2 and SM3 scores.  You wanna try a SM2 run at 4.3Gig with some decent memory settings and you will probably get top spot or near to it.




hes right


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

mandelore said:


> working my way up, have to figure out the voltages needed for higher fsbs, and my ram is running just above stock @ at 5/5/5/15 lol.. give me time tho



very nice run


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


>



*Please add this score to the updated list it got missed*.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> This Q6600 matches up with the E6850 in this bench . The only difference I can see when overclocking is the Q6600 will not goes as high on the FSB and is alot faster in 3dmark06 but in this bench it does very well. To compare I used similar voltage to achieve the highest speeds I could get. Here they are this might help you decide if you want a Q6600 or E6850 since they are very close in price. This is on air cooling and the Q6600 runs hotter but seems to be able to handle the heat better than my E6850 and not error at higher temps. You really can't go wrong with either the Q6600 will now run stable 24/7 at 3.8ghz 1.475v and the e6850 will do 3.950ghz at 1.475v. The Q6600 is faster and really unreal espeacally if you have water cooling or high end air. I really won't be changing cpu's for 4 or 5 months with this chip in my system. also to give you an idea of the temps on this Q6600 Go it runs cooler overclocked than my old E2160 Allendale if you can believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*this run was missed aswell can you add it.*


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice run Tom. I should have my Xeon by tuesday, I can't wait to see how it does.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Nice run Tom. I should have my Xeon by tuesday, I can't wait to see how it does.



The e6850 was a while ago the q6600 run was recently. Those are some high clocks on air with all cores enabled. I think it is the highest score on air with all cores enabled on these types of chips. If you notice the top scores look closely they disable cores to get higher scores except the newer QX quads. My new Xeon comes Wen m,y OEM Q6600 sold for more than I payed for a reatail Xeon quad. It will never reach 4.0ghz with a 8x multiplier but I will never run it over 3.7ghz for daily use anyways. Plus all I wanted was something to play with tell lower priced yorkfields come out, and it has a warranty.  The Q6600 was out of warranty.Also I think the resale will be higher on a retail Xeon quad than a OEM Q6600


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah, I noticed that. I'm wondering if the xeon's might do really well in super pi, since they are supposed to be optimized for calculation. We will see.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> The e6850 was a while ago the q6600 run was recently. Those are some high clocks on air with all cores enabled. I think it is the highest score on air with all cores enabled on these types of chips. If you notice the top scores look closely they disable cores to get higher scores except the newer QX quads. My new Xeon comes Wen m,y OEM Q6600 sold for more than I payed for a reatail Xeon quad. It will never reach 4.0ghz with a 8x multiplier but I will never run it over 3.7ghz for daily use anyways. Plus all I wanted was something to play with tell lower priced yorkfields came out, and it has a warranty.  The Q6600 was out of warranty.Also I think the resale will be higher on a retail Xeon quad than a oem Q6600



  I am one of those core disabling culprits!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 30, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> yeah, I noticed that. I'm wondering if the xeon's might do really well in super pi, since they are supposed to be optimized for calculation. We will see.



Do them S775 Xeons overclock well?  I was trying to find me another quad with perhaps better ViD to replace this POS and noticed the Xeon quads, they any good?


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Do them S775 Xeons overclock well?  I was trying to find me another quad with perhaps better ViD to replace this POS and noticed the Xeon quads, they any good?



From what I read they do the Xeon I ordered has only a 8x multiplier so for everyday clock it should run cooler but will not match my old q6600 with a 9x multipler for benching, but the Xeon is a retail version and I sold my Q6600 Oem for more than I payed and cleared 10.00 after buying the Xeon which has a 3 year warranty and should match my Q6600 for everyday use. I'm sure it will do 8x450 or 3.6ghz  at least. Thx to Paul I made 10.00 retained the same everyday performance and got a retail boxed cpu with a 3 year warranty. My old Q6600 (still in this machine only has a 90 day warranty). Xeon will be here Wen, as will my motherboard. GodI hope this Asus motherboard is bug free. I hate to let this Gigabyte board go it works fine now that I replaced all the onboard stuff that was malfunctioning. Still if I wanted to add my own sound card and ethernet adapter I could have bought a value board. This board is the starting level for Gigabytes performance boards.As a matter of principle Gigabyte is getting this mess back. I bet it cost me 18.00 to ship it to them and  thats friends is  B.S. aswell. I also will lose 20.00 on the ebay sale of the RMaed board with ebay fees. I wish EVGA made a P35 board. I will not buy another Gigabyte board. I like them but they do cut corner on some things. Like  not having fan controll on all fan headers, not enough memory tweaks etc. Still they are a good company.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 31, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Do them S775 Xeons overclock well?  I was trying to find me another quad with perhaps better ViD to replace this POS and noticed the Xeon quads, they any good?



try this one tatty http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A1938011 Xeons are supposed to be higher binned and optimized for number crunching(I think the last part is BS). They supposedly need alot less voltage aswell. Also some come unlocked.


----------



## technicks (Dec 31, 2007)

Tom any reason for you to set a 8 multi when overclocking the Q6600?
Running more stable at 8 was my gues could not think of any other reason.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 31, 2007)

technicks said:


> Tom any reason for you to set a 8 multi when overclocking the Q6600?
> Running more stable at 8 was my gues could not think of any other reason.



I run at 8 also, 9 is also stable with me but strangely, I need slightly less voltage with the 8 x multi.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 31, 2007)

technicks said:


> Tom any reason for you to set a 8 multi when overclocking the Q6600?
> Running more stable at 8 was my gues could not think of any other reason.



Well for the Xeon thats it's highest multipier but for mt Q6600 a bigger FSB for my everday use means better performance.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I run at 8 also, 9 is also stable with me but strangely, I need slightly less voltage with the 8 x multi.



Hey tatty this chip appears to be better than my Q6600 for everyday use it allows my fronside bus to run about 15 mghz faster than my old Q6600 (which was a very rare quality chip) it will boot as high as 3.9ghz or FSB of 490 but will only really run stable so far at 3.8ghz max, still a 480 or so FSB is good and it will do 3.6ghz at 1.392v, thats really good aswell. I needed 1.450v to do that on my Q6600. If you got a Xeon 3220 I bet it would bench well over 4.0ghz. Who know with a none corrupted bios motherboard mine might go higher.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Hey tatty this chip appears to be better than my Q6600 for everyday use it allows my fronside bus to run about 15 mghz faster than my old Q6600 (which was a very rare quality chip) it will boot as high as 3.9ghz or FSB of 490 but will only really run stable so far at 3.8ghz max, still a 480 or so FSB is good and it will do 3.6ghz at 1.392v, thats really good aswell. I needed 1.450v to do that on my Q6600. If you got a Xeon 3220 I bet it would bench well over 4.0ghz. Who know with a none corrupted bios motherboard mine might go higher.



Nice m8...very nice indeed but how much is a 3220 gonna be   I would probably get a QX6850 for the price.....I will have a look now to see how much they retail for over here.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here they are 279.00 retail edition  http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938011


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Here they are 279.00 retail edition  http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938011



Thanks, trying to find them over here, I see neither your board or mine officially support them, I suppose as they are kentsfield cores it's of no matter.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks, trying to find them over here, I see neither your board or mine officially support them, I suppose as they are kentsfield cores it's of no matter.



Check this  voltage out with this chip overclocked 1100 mghz. The lowest default voltage believe it or not is 1.100v unreal. I bet it will go higher still testing


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2008)

I have found one.....x3220 @ 2.4gig that is, takes 5 days to get it, it's only slightly more expensive than the Q6600.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2008)

cool these are great at 3.328ghz now at 1.168v


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> cool these are great at 3.328ghz now at 1.168v



Idle temps at 1.168V??  I think I will be getting a 3220, I like the idea of the 9x multi, the low volts and temps, I might finally get a quad that can do 4Gig without the need for inporting an iceburg from the Antartic to keep it cool.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2008)

I really wish I could afford a Yorkfield.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Idle temps at 1.168V??  I think I will be getting a 3220, I like the idea of the 9x multi, the low volts and temps, I might finally get a quad that can do 4Gig without the need for inporting an iceburg from the Antartic to keep it cool.



idle temps are around 33c give or take a few degrees on each core.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> idle temps are around 33c give or take a few degrees on each core.



Really? that seems high at such low voltages, my Kentsfield idles at 32C with 1.375V being put through the cores.


----------



## technicks (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine to. I have it at 3.6 1.4v now and idle temps of 32/31/28/30.
Maybe the cpu is a bit undervolted and must work harder to process data. That could be it.
I can boot at 3.6 1.375v but my temps are 2/3 degrees higher then on 1.4


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2008)

Trt, the only x3220's I can find here all have a TDP of 105W which makes them B3 stepping not G0   Could you check your end to see if any of the ones you have found are 95W TDP and how much they cost over there please.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Really? that seems high at such low voltages, my Kentsfield idles at 32C with 1.375V being put through the cores.



Well my thermal paste has not set in and my fans are at 28 percent I can see later. Will turn up my fans and let ya know plus my cooler only has a 92 mm 40cf fan


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Well my thermal paste has not set in and my fans are at 28 percent I can see later. Will turn up my fans and let ya know plus my cooler only has a 92 mm 40cf fan



fans at 28%.....that explains it then!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> fans at 28%.....that explains it then!



Also one cores is about 5c higher than the rest until it is under load. Thats because the cpu heat shield is not flat I'm sure. The one I listed is a 3220 Is a GO stepping chip.  http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938011. okay idled for about ten minutes fans on high lowest core 26c highest core 32c


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2008)

those are some beasty chips  im looking at getting a 3210 for a vid editing machine think my old thermaltake jungle 512 will keep it cool with a light oc (only about 3ghz)?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Also one cores is about 5c higher than the rest until it is under load. Thats because the cpu heat shield is not flat I'm sure. The one I listed is a 3220 Is a GO stepping chip.  http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1938011. okay idled for about ten minutes fans on high lowest core 26c highest core 32c



Thanks Tom, this time I might well be asking you to get one for me if you dont mind......my E Bay auctions end Saturday


----------



## trt740 (Jan 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> those are some beasty chips  im looking at getting a 3210 for a vid editing machine think my old thermaltake jungle 512 will keep it cool with a light oc (only about 3ghz)?



Yes the stock cooler would even do it no problem.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 4, 2008)

*added stock speed for comparison*



trt740 said:


> no problem Tatty anything to help.  Here is my lastest and greatest
> 
> 
> I cranked the voltage to get her to max benching speed ( about 1700mghz oced) going from 3.76 to 3.88ghz takes a bunch of voltage part of the problem is this motherboards bios is wacked and my new board is comming so take all this with a grain of salt . Still thats a very high FSB for a quad. It will boot at 3.9ghz but only completes half the bench.


----------



## Snipe343 (Jan 4, 2008)

well i got 53.515 on my dads computer witch is a 3.33ghz Celeron D XD sorry i have no pics


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 4, 2008)

Just visited the Intel site, the 3220 ONLY comes as 105W TDP....no G0 steppings


----------



## Andy_007 (Jan 4, 2008)

I got 27.235s with a 

AMD X2 5600+ overclocked to *3.165ghz*
2GB GSkill running at 896mhz 5-5-5-15-2T
Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4

Checksum B01C333E


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

*New score for me with my xeon 3210 and P5K_E*


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 14, 2008)

got a new score, nearly twice as fast as my old fx's score.


----------



## Andy_007 (Jan 14, 2008)

I got 26.391s with a 

AMD X2 5600+ overclocked to 3.3ghz
2GB GSkill running at 735mhz 5-5-5-15-2T
Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4

Checksum 85E36C9D


----------



## technicks (Jan 14, 2008)

When is this going to be updated? post #1490 please.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

Yay!.........I'm still 4th, thought someone would have surpassed me by now.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 15, 2008)

not many people her can hit that clock speed, so i'd imagine it'll be ther for a while. well at least until yorkfield/wolfdale becomes mainstream.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 15, 2008)

i can only manage high twelves.. not even worth posting.. a cheapo e2200 should do well thow.. its all about getting the max speed out of one core.. and for not very long.. he he

trog


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2008)

seems we might have a use for this old one.. 






without even trying it seems i am now in third place.. 

trog


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2008)

one more.. mobo/memory is running out of steam..






trog


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 23, 2008)

Fook Trog, thats nice!  My old E6850 was running much faster than that with memory at about 1320mhz and you still beat me, I must have been a good 200mhz faster than your wolfdale in raw speed......very nice


----------



## trt740 (Jan 23, 2008)

Does anyone ever update this thread I have 3 month old scores never even updated


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Does anyone ever update this thread I have 3 month old scores never even updated



No, I think someone volunteered to take it over when G said he didnt have time but cant remember who it was.  Have RMA'd my DQ6 Tom, cant wait to find out if they will replace so as an interim I have ordered an Asus P5K premium Wifi "Black pearl" Special Edition P35 to play with, it arrives tomorrow so at last I will be able to see what the Xeon can do.....hopefully a little more than the 3.8Gig I got out of the Q6600......I would be happy to get 3.9Gig!!


----------



## DOM (Jan 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Does anyone ever update this thread I have 3 month old scores never even updated



ask cdawall


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Fook Trog, thats nice!  My old E6850 was running much faster than that with memory at about 1320mhz and you still beat me, I must have been a good 200mhz faster than your wolfdale in raw speed......very nice



yes i noticed tatty.. clock for clock they do a better job.. must be the extra cache and the odd extra instuction.. they pull in a few extra 3dmarks too..

i would say an overall clock for clock 5% performance increase compared to the conroe chip.. more in some cases less in others.. 

more than 10% in super pi it seems.. 

trog


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 23, 2008)

Guys,i think there is a newer thread for super pi 1m...


----------



## trt740 (Jan 24, 2008)

*second run*



trt740 said:


>


----------



## mandelore (Jan 24, 2008)

great time! thats a fair whack of voltage tho!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 24, 2008)

dont give too much voltge on those 45nm cpus......they dont like it from time to time...


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 24, 2008)

and one easy boot and run untweaked from me with the first 8500..


----------



## trog100 (Jan 24, 2008)

that exta half a multiplier strikes again giorgos.. still looking at the voltage u guys used i have some spare at 1.4... he he he

i thought the wolf might wake up this thread..

trog


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> and one easy boot and run untweaked from me with the first 8500..



you are really, really making my quad core sad.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Does anyone ever update this thread I have 3 month old scores never even updated



yea im workin on it i have been trying to get my grades back up at school sry guys...i will have it fixed before the end of the week


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2008)

***updated***


giorgos th. said:


> What about a SP 1m scores database just like sciencemark 2.0?
> (be gentle,this is just a suggestion....)
> and it would be nice if we all use the 1.5 XS mod version.
> 
> ...




sent to g to update to


----------



## trt740 (Jan 24, 2008)

mandelore said:


> great time! thats a fair whack of voltage tho!



It was a bios error I had a very old bios but can do it now at alot lower  voltage 1.552v.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 24, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> dont give too much voltge on those 45nm cpus......they dont like it from time to time...



I didn't it was a voltage bios error had a really really old bios


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 24, 2008)

list updated thanx to cdawall.


----------



## Duxx (Jan 24, 2008)

Still working on my damn e2200! Temps get higher than shit with stock cooler/fan.  Still waiting for afermarter...


----------



## trog100 (Jan 24, 2008)

mobo/memory limitations stop it here.. i have no idea what the temps are.. nothing reliable to read them with at present.. i aint sure the voltage readout is accurate either.. my abit pro bios aint entirely on the ball..






seems good for second place thow from what i see

trog


----------



## khemist (Jan 24, 2008)

best i can manage so far.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you are really, really making my quad core sad.



Dont be sad.....get them to do a 2006 run


----------



## mandelore (Jan 28, 2008)

*9.859 *






sry Trog   2nd place is mine 

idles at 9c from what i can tell

have taken the cpu to 4.88 ghz but needs more voltage coz superpi crashes midway


----------



## mandelore (Jan 28, 2008)

hmm, just a thought, im gonna try a half multi like giorgos!


----------



## mandelore (Jan 28, 2008)

*9.828*


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 28, 2008)

Now if you ran a 10x multi at 474Mhz FSB I am willing to bet you would see a performance increase for the same cpu speed with no increased VCore, just perhaps a little more on the FSB volts and maybe northbridge.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 28, 2008)

the high multiplier pulls this one off.. being a cheapskate (poverty stricken wretch) i lose out every time.. he he he

a 10 costs a little tooo much for me.. but record breaking dont come cheap.. i am just a "nearly there" man.. he he he

u could do a song on that title.. "The Nearly There Man".. 

trog


----------



## trt740 (Jan 29, 2008)

*little better*



trt740 said:


>


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice Tom, voltage looks good, your FSB will go higher I think from your Xeon days, is there anymore or is it at it's "wall"?


----------



## vega22 (Jan 29, 2008)

i know it doesnt count as its not witha a cpuz on screen but it was as my sig says.

just wanted to post it in here as it seems to be the fastest e4xxx


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> i know it doesnt count as its not witha a cpuz on screen but it was as my sig says.
> 
> just wanted to post it in here as it seems to be the fastest e4xxx



And it has no checksum!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice Tom, voltage looks good, your FSB will go higher I think from your Xeon days, is there anymore or is it at it's "wall"?



It will do 550 but not at that multiplier but let me see


----------



## trt740 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Hold on to your shorts boys suicide run On AIR*



Tatty_One said:


> Nice Tom, voltage looks good, your FSB will go higher I think from your Xeon days, is there anymore or is it at it's "wall"?



suicide run one 










gonna try for 4.7 now


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> It will do 550 but not at that multiplier but let me see



Good boy!  I am having issues with this new motherboard.....as in I cant overeclock it!  I cannot even keep the CPU stable in orthos at 3.6gig.... it cannot be the CPU as it is only using around 1.32ish volts (real) 1.35V set in bios to get there, she runs stable at 3.4gig on the motherboard on 1.29V (real) 1.325V BIOS, I spose I just need to keep tweaking the board until I get the balance right.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2008)

Suicide.....bah georgos is suiciding at 1.72V!!!  Nice Super PI tho......


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 29, 2008)

1.688V for 1M..


----------



## trog100 (Jan 30, 2008)

my chip is busy saying thank you to my memory for holding things back around 4.5 gig.. he he he

no suicide runs for me..

trog


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Alright, heres my lowly entry (well compared to the more recent runs here). Just glad I broke 13s.
Oh, and havent been able to check the checksum yet (site down I think).


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Good boy!  I am having issues with this new motherboard.....as in I cant overeclock it!  I cannot even keep the CPU stable in orthos at 3.6gig.... it cannot be the CPU as it is only using around 1.32ish volts (real) 1.35V set in bios to get there, she runs stable at 3.4gig on the motherboard on 1.29V (real) 1.325V BIOS, I spose I just need to keep tweaking the board until I get the balance right.


My Q6600 quit scaling well after 3.3GHz or so. I need 1.48 to run 3.6GHz, but only 1.35V to run 3.3GHz.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> My Q6600 quit scaling well after 3.3GHz or so. I need 1.48 to run 3.6GHz, but only 1.35V to run 3.3GHz.



3.2-3.4GHz is when scaling fails on most Q6600.

I run 1.300V for 3GHz, 1.350 (stock) gets me around 3.3 - for 3.6 i need 1.425V (bios)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> My Q6600 quit scaling well after 3.3GHz or so. I need 1.48 to run 3.6GHz, but only 1.35V to run 3.3GHz.



She boots fine to windows at 3.6gig and does all my stuff on 1.32V (real) but in orthos she errors after just 30 seconds, temps even during that 30 secs dont go above about 40C.....I really do think it's simply the fact that I am getting something wrong with this new motherboard, well I hope it is or this chip is going on fleabay pretty damn quick!  Well as soon as the Yorkfields arrive at least.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> She boots fine to windows at 3.6gig and does all my stuff on 1.32V (real) but in orthos she errors after just 30 seconds, temps even during that 30 secs dont go above about 40C.....I really do think it's simply the fact that I am getting something wrong with this new motherboard, well I hope it is or this chip is going on fleabay pretty damn quick!  Well as soon as the Yorkfields arrive at least.


At least try bumping the vcore a notch or 2. I bet that's the prob. Unless, of course, you're pushing your ram too far.

That reminds me. I did find that my board sets some of the sub-timings a little too tight for my Ballistix ram. I loosened a couple, and she ran straight and true. I was able to put them back for my axeram.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> At least try bumping the vcore a notch or 2. I bet that's the prob. Unless, of course, you're pushing your ram too far.
> 
> That reminds me. I did find that my board sets some of the sub-timings a little too tight for my Ballistix ram. I loosened a couple, and she ran straight and true. I was able to put them back for my axeram.



Thanks, I will give the ram sub timings a go.  I have tried overvolting as well, I even set her to 1.6V at 3.6gig!

It's a funny board tho, cant put my finger on it yet and I am sure I am missing something thats going to set it straight, it took me a while to get into my DQ6.

You burnt that 3rd Palit yet?   All this board and build trouble has really set me back some, I need to have a fast stable system if I am going to do this voltmodded card justice!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks, I will give the ram sub timings a go.  I have tried overvolting as well, I even set her to 1.6V at 3.6gig!
> 
> It's a funny board tho, cant put my finger on it yet and I am sure I am missing something thats going to set it straight, it took me a while to get into my DQ6.
> 
> You burnt that 3rd Palit yet?   All this board and build trouble has really set me back some, I need to have a fast stable system if I am going to do this voltmodded card justice!



LOL!!! No, I haven't burnt the 3rd one yet, but fret not, a trip is being made to Radio Shack this weekend for some resistors (I'm gonna stick with non-variable one this time. lol). I'm gonna rig up a plug setup, so I can just plug whatever resistor I want into it to achieve my voltage, and unplug it to go back to stock. I'm thinking the header from a 3-pin fan might work well, and just plug the legs of the resistor into it. I also need some flux. My flux core solder isn't very "fluxxy". lol. Might pick up a finer tip for my iron as well, just to be on the safe side.

You figure out the OVP mod? I stumbled across the rest of my soldering tools, and found my de-soldering tool, so I might give that a go as well.


----------



## kaktus (Jan 30, 2008)

This is my personal record, with E6850, 2x1gb kingston hyperx 9200, on asus p5b-deluxe, cooled by zerotherm nirvana, (waiting for axe ram 1200 next week....)


----------



## vega22 (Jan 31, 2008)

not in the same league as the wolves are doing but i guessed if i wanted o have the fastest 4xxx i needed to put up a propper screen.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Good score marsey. Is that 24/7 set up? Looks like alot of voltage for a freezerpro. Temps?


----------



## vega22 (Jan 31, 2008)

thru the roof, it only stays stable on these volts on cold nights like tonight when its a subzero airtemp.

for 24/7 i drop the v and multi and it runs 3.2ghz so i can keep the high fsb.

everest was reporting my cores at 56c and 58c on that run with my mobo at 25c and gpu at 36c


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 31, 2008)

I bet your itchin' for Nehalem Morgoth


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 31, 2008)

bloomfield


----------



## mandelore (Feb 1, 2008)

*9.78* further tweaking, I can get cpu higher but not with the ram at that high frequency, well not yet at least  i didnt think of dropping the timing while in windows tho, doh!


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 1, 2008)

wow nice killer overclock u got there


----------



## mandelore (Feb 1, 2008)

hey thanks, I think i have more to come also


----------



## trt740 (Feb 1, 2008)

mandelore said:


> hey thanks, I think i have more to come also



nice clock bro very nice.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

mandelore said:


> hey thanks, I think i have more to come also



Try for 400*12.5


----------



## mandelore (Feb 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Try for 400*12.5



haha, not sure i would risk the voltage! granted, even at 4.7-4.8ghz i idle at 9c, i think id need to sort out my flow b4 i push higher.

what i really need is a temperature / voltage table type thing to show what voltage is safe at what perticular temperature. 

i just feel im playing with the unknown at the moment and its a wee bit scary when i start going over 6.25V when not on subzero temps


P.S like my new avatar? 

lovingly extracted and shoppied from a conan mmorpg picture


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

mandelore said:


> haha, not sure i would risk the voltage! granted, even at 4.7-4.8ghz i idle at 9c, i think id need to sort out my flow b4 i push higher.
> 
> what i really need is a temperature / voltage table type thing to show what voltage is safe at what perticular temperature.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, badass chicks in leather. Yum! lol.

Going a little further off-topic, but if you like anime, there's a club for it now.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 4, 2008)

tried the 8500 with a small SS designed for vgas...one an only try cause i had a lot of issues with the mobo..


----------



## mandelore (Feb 6, 2008)

hay Giorgos u fancy updating the list


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2008)

mandelore said:


> hay Giorgos u fancy updating the list



i will in a few but im at school so non-tpu images are blocked i'll do my best though


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> *1. giorgos th.: 8.281* (Intel QX9650 @ 5603) *TOP INTEL SCORE*
> *2. giorgos th.: 9.297* (Intel E8400 @ 5010)
> *3. giorgos th.: 9.703* (Intel QX9650 @ 4783)
> *4. mandelore: 9.781* (Intel QX9650 @ 4753)
> ...



updated all that i could see sorry to those who didnt use tpu ill get yours later


----------



## vega22 (Feb 6, 2008)

nice1 cdawall, only thing is i have since beat my pb and its now 15.563.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 6, 2008)

cdawall said:


> updated all that i could see sorry to those who didnt use tpu ill get yours later



i am not on the list..


----------



## gOJDO (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 6, 2008)

My old E6850 was running a bit faster than that for my 11.547 score, here is the screenie:


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2008)

fixed check the list for issues


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 6, 2008)

double checked the list and updated..


----------



## gOJDO (Feb 6, 2008)

@Girogos I guess it is hard for you to manage such large list. You should try managing it in Excel. It would be much easier for you to insert a score without the need to edit the numbers of all the scores after the inserted one. Also you might allow only 1(the best) score for each user.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 6, 2008)

i dont update the list any more M8..i just post it in the first post.


----------



## vivanco (Feb 6, 2008)

will try higher frequency soon


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Feb 7, 2008)

This is at my 24/7 OC, i'll try for more later


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2008)

gOJDO said:


> @Girogos I guess it is hard for you to manage such large list. You should try managing it in Excel. It would be much easier for you to insert a score without the need to edit the numbers of all the scores after the inserted one. Also you might allow only 1(the best) score for each user.



i update it and the number thing isnt an issue but i have thought of putting it in excel several times i just didnt have a chance to yet


----------



## vega22 (Feb 7, 2008)

marsey99: 15.563 (Intel E4300 @ 3600)

mine still says; marsey99: 15.984 (Intel E4300 @ 3600) which i beat in the link above


----------



## NONYA (Feb 8, 2008)

Wasnt going to post but it looks like mine is faster than any other e2140 on the list so here it is...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2008)

funkflix what were you using to cool that AMD LE when at 3.8ghz also what voltage?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> marsey99: 15.563 (Intel E4300 @ 3600)
> 
> mine still says; marsey99: 15.984 (Intel E4300 @ 3600) which i beat in the link above



its fixed in my post above ill resend the list to g to fix it though




p_o_s_pc said:


> funkflix what were you using to cool that AMD LE when at 3.8ghz also what voltage?




he said he was using h2o i believe


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2008)

here is my newest with my X2


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 10, 2008)

sub 9" today..


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 11, 2008)

1 of the Nehalem architecture cpu's  now only needs to clock things thing up


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2008)

FAAAAAAAAAAAAKE

How do you get 444FSB and 1333 rated FSB? 
someone did a real nice photoshop job, though.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2008)

its also possible CPUZ cant read it. CPUZ has to be programmed to read those settings, otherwise its a blind guess/stock reading.


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2008)

That's an old version of CPUZ too. Check the icon in the top-left corner.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2008)

well the guys user name is in it, thats hardly likely for a faker from XS. those guys do tend to get this stuff early, and if he doesnt really have it they'd find out soon enough.


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2008)

If it IS real, that's an amazing score for that clock speed IF everything checks out, the CPU-Z reading itself could be wrong. I take back what I said before about 444MHz FSB not making 1333 rated FSB, aren't Nehalem cpu's supposed to get some kind of serial interface like AMD's HTT?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 11, 2008)

I bet you the clock is actually 4.4+GHZ. Look at the voltage and multi boxes. it looks like speedstep is on to me. Still, that's a significant improvement over the current c2d's.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I bet you the clock is actually 4.4+GHZ. Look at the voltage and multi boxes. it looks like speedstep is on to me. Still, that's a significant improvement over the current c2d's.



Yup, spot on.....4.44gig, strangely done on CPU-Z 1.39 so noone can see the voltage (so could be done on extreme cooling, if that was the case it would get beaten by the likes of the QX9650 and Wolfdale....supposing of course that was a max overclock).....or coincidence? , in perspective, that is VERY nice and quick but less than a couple of seconds quicker than a wolfdale but nice all the same.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 11, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yup, spot on.....4.44gig, strangely done on CPU-Z 1.39 so noone can see the voltage (so could be done on extreme cooling, if that was the case it would get beaten by the likes of the QX9650 and Wolfdale....supposing of course that was a max overclock).....or coincidence? , in perspective, that is VERY nice and quick but less than a couple of seconds quicker than a wolfdale but nice all the same.



Yeah, but that 1 second difference is significant in this case. That's more than a 10% gain. If they ran a longer bench, like the 32M test, I bet there would be a rather large gap.


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2008)

It probably isn't stable enough to run 32M


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 11, 2008)

dont bother about cpu-z guys...
they use old versions of the program as to hide some specs...


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 11, 2008)

hat said:


> aren't Nehalem cpu's supposed to get some kind of serial interface like AMD's HTT?



Nehalem gets Quikpath and cpu-z doest support quikpath


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Feb 13, 2008)

there is mine! i dont think i can get it any better than that, tried 4.3ghz @ 1.6v and couldnt boot into windows, so... i think this is it for me. 

edit - yeah didnt read the checksum thing.. hold on let me put my settings back and re-run it


----------



## novazero (Mar 9, 2008)

*novazero - SuperPi time*






My 1M time is 14.156s.
-System Specs-
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6850, OC'd to 3.6GHz
Motherboard: ASUS Striker Extreme BIOS 1305, FSB OC'd to 1600MHz
RAM: OCZ FlexXLC DDR2 PC2-9200 @ 800MHz 4-4-4-12-13-1T
Cooling: Zalman CNPS9500 AT (Air)
Hard Drive: Seagate 1TB SATAII ST3100340AS
Media Drive: Lite-On LH-20A1H Firmware LL0C-FB-EOS
Power Supply: OCZ EvoStream 600W
Temperatures: CPU Idle = 30 C, CPU Full Stress = 55 C, MB = 36 C


----------



## trt740 (Mar 11, 2008)

*first run with Qx9650*


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice Tom, anymore in that CPU on air?  BTW...why is your memory in symetric mode?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice Tom, anymore in that CPU on air?  BTW...why is your memory in symetric mode?



Mine is in symmetric too. I'm only running 2 sticks, and both are the same. I don't see why it would be Asymmetric.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Mine is in symmetric too. I'm only running 2 sticks, and both are the same. I don't see why it would be Asymmetric.



Strange in as much as Tom and I have both got Asus boards and mine simply says "dual"


----------



## trt740 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Strange in as much as Tom and I have both got Asus boards and mine simply says "dual"



what the hell is symetric mode?  I have one goofy t junction sensor just as I had on my e8400, all the rest of the cores read right but this one jumps around unless at idle. After it's underload a while it will even out very strange. The quality of some of these new 45nm chip sensors seems hit or miss and is very strange. I'm not sure I trust the Tjunction temps anymore the low readings or the high readings. They seem to be just for ballpark estimates. Also I can beat trogs score but my e8400 score I'm not so sure of in this bench. These co stepping Qx9650 chips just have too low a FSB watch the new ones be monsters.


----------



## DOM (Mar 11, 2008)

trt740 said:


> what the hell is symetric mode?  I have one goofy t junction sensor just as I had on my e8400, all the rest of the cores read right but this one jumps around unless at idle. After it's underload a while it will even out very strange. The quality of some of these new 45nm chip sensors seems hit or miss and is very strange. I'm not sure I trust the Tjunction temps anymore the low readings or the high readings. They seem to be just for ballpark estimates. Also I can beat trogs score but my e8400 score I'm not so sure of in this bench. These co stepping Qx9650 chips just have too low a FSB watch the new ones be monsters.



tryed Real Temp - New temp program for Intel Core processors


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> tryed Real Temp - New temp program for Intel Core processors



The cores with real temps are now only 2 degrees apart. The problem is which is right lol. From reading the notes it seems to be a accurate method. Yet it reads 10 degrees cooler on average than core temps. Read this thread as I said before these 45nm chips have screwy t junction sensors.  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=179565


----------



## natesuniverse (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## thegave (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey guys is my SP1m score ok if I used 1.4mod? I ran it before reading this thread so I don't have the right version.. And I was really proud of my sub-35s score...

Let me know and I'll run it again with 1.5 XS. 

Does anyone want to make any comments about my timings? I'm sure this Gallatin can clock even higher, but I was only aiming to get under 35s...


----------



## revin (Mar 16, 2008)

Right behind ya 'gave  Great job,


----------



## Exeodus (Mar 16, 2008)

here is mine..


----------



## revin (Mar 23, 2008)

Another run at 224FSB


----------



## largon (Mar 23, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> 1 of the Nehalem architecture cpu's  now only needs to clock things thing up
> http://www.infomars.fr/forum/uploads/monthly_02_2008/post-17-1202475137.jpg


It's not too hard to trace the source of the quoted pic... Yep, it's 100% _fabricated_.


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## trt740 (Mar 25, 2008)

stop playing with it give it some juice my old E2160 did 3.7ghz surely you can do better than that.


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> stop playing with it give it some juice my old E2160 did 3.7ghz surely you can do better than that.



nope, I've tried everything and I don't know if it's the chip or the board but I hit a brick wall at ~3.1 that's completely independent of voltage, FSB, and ram
it's the first I've ever seen act like this...it's rock solid on stock vcore in that superpi but take up a few mhz and bam no stability at all can't even boot to windows


----------



## trt740 (Mar 25, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> nope, I've tried everything and I don't know if it's the chip or the board but I hit a brick wall at ~3.1 that's completely independent of voltage, FSB, and ram
> it's the first I've ever seen act like this...it's rock solid on stock vcore in that superpi but take up a few mhz and bam no stability at all can't even boot to windows



since it was cheap to begin with buy another and ebay ebay. I would sell that 8800 gts aswell. It is more than you need and I know your downgrading a bit.


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> since it was cheap to begin with buy another and ebay ebay. I would sell that 8800 gts aswell. It is more than you need and I know your downgrading a bit.



the 8800GTS is on the way  and yeah lol I know, I don't even game, though the GTS is coming with Crysis so I'm going to give that a whirl 
I traded my 8800GT for a 8800GTS 640mb + cash so I'll probably end up using that and selling everything else, the 3850 is called for by wareagle and the GTS 512 shouldn't be difficult at all to resell


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

8800GTS!? On the way? Nate?! What are you doing?


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> 8800GTS!? On the way? Nate?! What are you doing?



hahaha you know me, never content


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

You really oughtta bench that system flat out for me though. I wanna see how well a 19sec + SuperPI chip will do with one of those cards though.

EDIT: And how the heck you hitting almost 1300 mhz on ram?!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> You really oughtta bench that system flat out for me though. I wanna see how well a 19sec + SuperPI chip will do with one of those cards though.
> 
> EDIT: And how the heck you hitting almost 1300 mhz on ram?!



One of what cards? the 512MB 8800GTS?


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> One of what cards? the 512MB 8800GTS?



I do believe

and JR these lanfest are amazing, that's how  plus this DFI mobo has insane ram options beyond timings that help me get there, even though they're running CAS5 the subtimings are set quite aggressively which nets me about half a second faster than not adjusting any subtimings/settings


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I do believe
> 
> and JR these lanfest are amazing, that's how  plus this DFI mobo has insane ram options beyond timings that help me get there, even though they're running CAS5 the subtimings are set quite aggressively which nets me about half a second faster than not adjusting any subtimings/settings



Well in that case, my GTS will do 17,211 on 3D Mark 2006.


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well in that case, my GTS will do 17,211 on 3D Mark 2006.



yeah but he was wondering about using just an e2200 as opposed to your quad core x3220


----------



## vega22 (Mar 25, 2008)

mine still needs updating  

@nflesher

i would be interested to know how you do in 3dm 06 as i only have a 4300 and i do often wonder how much the cache helps the score.


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 25, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> mine still needs updating
> 
> @nflesher
> 
> i would be interested to know how you do in 3dm 06 as i only have a 4300 and i do often wonder how much the cache helps the score.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> yeah but he was wondering about using just an e2200 as opposed to your quad core x3220



ahhhh right, i'll be quiet then!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, exactly Tatty. Basically, just wanting to know if there really any problems with bottlenecking.


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, exactly Tatty. Basically, just wanting to know if there really any problems with bottlenecking.



I'm sure slightly, though the thing is, my cpu score is only ~2600 as opposed to quads getting ~5500 when overclock, that translates into ~2000 points in overall score gained
isn't that basically how far I'm under with most of the scores anyway? meaning the only real "bottleneck" is on the cpu tests, not the actual 3d tests, therefore the vga is likely not getting bottlenecked


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I'm sure slightly, though the thing is, my cpu score is only ~2600 as opposed to quads getting ~5500 when overclock, that translates into ~2000 points in overall score gained
> isn't that basically how far I'm under with most of the scores anyway? meaning the only real "bottleneck" is on the cpu tests, not the actual 3d tests, therefore the vga is likely not getting bottlenecked



That depends, ignore the CPU score, how does your SM2 and SM3 score compare with a similarily clocked GTS, if there is a fair difference then there is a CPU bottleneck, depending on what reviews you read (or beleive) some sites say that a GTS at stock is bottlenecked by any C2D clocked at less than 3.4gig.......TBH IDK, have a look at the league tables, see if there is one clocked similarily to yours (mines higher so would be innacurate)........sorry to Butt in again!


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> That depends, ignore the CPU score, how does your SM2 and SM3 score compare with a similarily clocked GTS, if there is a fair difference then there is a CPU bottleneck, depending on what reviews you read (or beleive) some sites say that a GTS at stock is bottlenecked by any C2D clocked at less than 3.4gig.......TBH IDK, have a look at the league tables, see if there is one clocked similarily to yours (mines higher so would be innacurate)........sorry to Butt in again!



lol you're not butting in, this is a forum tatty not a private convo!
but to add input you should be a bit more observant 
both '06 scores I posted were for a 3850 256mb and 8800gt 512mb
my GTS hasn't gotten here yet


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> lol you're not butting in, this is a forum tatty not a private convo!
> but to add input you should be a bit more observant
> both '06 scores I posted were for a 3850 256mb and 8800gt 512mb
> my GTS hasn't gotten here yet



Okey Dokey, my bad....delete GTS and Insert "any card....like for like"


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's the last hurrah of my "Bad Axe" board... Make way for the X38-DQ6, baby!






Memory tweaked pretty well. CPU is topping out @ 3.84GHz...

How complimentary do you think DDR21200 will be to a E8500?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Here's the last hurrah of my "Bad Axe" board... Make way for the X38-DQ6, baby!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080326/TopPi.png
> 
> ...



It's quite complimentary to my Quad. I don't see why it would be any different for your 8500.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2008)

hehehe school laptop t7500 @ 2.2ghz stock

22.094sec


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 26, 2008)

dude is it me or is that an incredible score at 2.2 especially for a mobile cpu?


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 27, 2008)

nflesher, it's not that you, that's an incredible result, 1 second better than my 6400+ B.E at 3,57Ghz with memory at 1190Mhz ... intel's ALU it's just incredible, it should be renamed to "numbers? they're just the breakfast! where's my dinner?"


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 27, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> nflesher, it's not that you, that's an incredible result, 1 second better than my 6400+ B.E at 3,57Ghz with memory at 1190Mhz ... intel's ALU it's just incredible, it should be renamed to "numbers? they're just the breakfast! where's my dinner?"



for some reason it seems that the mobile architecture is more efficient at superpi calculations than desktops core 2's clock for clock, how strange! especially since they're much lower wattage!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> for some reason it seems that the mobile architecture is more efficient at superpi calculations than desktops core 2's clock for clock, how strange! especially since they're much lower wattage!



did you sell your E2200


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's my effort @ stock speed


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> did you sell your E2200



not yet, someone at [H] offered $70 shipped for it though

it was just too painful going from a Q6600 G0 all the way down to the E2200


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 27, 2008)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Here's my effort @ stock speed



what speed was that at? you should be able to get a lot lower


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 27, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> for some reason it seems that the mobile architecture is more efficient at superpi calculations than desktops core 2's clock for clock, how strange! especially since they're much lower wattage!



Umm interesting, i'll give a try on my C2D T7100 @ 1,80Ghz (Asus F3Sc Laptop) and see what happens, if also beats my AMD64 X2 6400+ B.E. clocked with 50% less speed on CPU and RAM ... i'll get stuck.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> what speed was that at? you should be able to get a lot lower



I am pretty sure an e8400 stock is 2.6Ghz. Don't quote me on that though.

@SirKeldon

In a way, that would really suck.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 27, 2008)

So better not to try it JrRacinFan before i start crying  anyway, it will be just that, the demonstration of the Intel's ALU, but well, ALU it's just not all the CPU and neither all the rig, of course the performance on my desktop is three times better than laptop in almost everything, but i'll get stuck of that high speed on SuperPi calculation since as nflesher says, mobile cpu's are meant to be power-efficients and not performance-crunchers.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Mar 27, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> what speed was that at? you should be able to get a lot lower



I was just killing time before fit did his sweepstake - everything stock on air @ moment (3 ghz) i'm waiting for fits maximus then i'll start playing with things. I did have it up to 4ghz just to piss my bro off when i first got it but was a bit unsure of true temps so backed off!!  I'm sure it'll go a lot lower than that


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 27, 2008)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> I was just killing time before fit did his sweepstake - everything stock on air @ moment (3 ghz) i'm waiting for fits maximus then i'll start playing with things. I did have it up to 4ghz just to piss my bro off when i first got it but was a bit unsure of true temps so backed off!!  I'm sure it'll go a lot lower than that



haha alright well in that case not bad at all


----------



## boshuter (Mar 27, 2008)

My bad.......  seems the checksum validation isn't working at this time.


----------



## boshuter (Mar 27, 2008)

Can I play too 

This time on the 8400 is not good, ram timings were extremely loose and I was just running one pi run after another to test the cpu, no tweaks, all services running, etc. I just wanted to show the difference in this 8400 on stock air to a run with my E6700 on dice and fully tweaked. I'll get back with dice results on the E8400 very soon.

E8400, loose ram, no tweaks, stock air...






E6700 @ 4.7ghz, good ram timings, fairly well tweaked, Mousepot with dice.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

That's just wrong boshuter! Just plain out wrong! What motherboard you running those on?


----------



## boshuter (Mar 27, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's just wrong boshuter! Just plain out wrong! What motherboard you running those on?



LOL... the 8400 is in a P5K vanilla, completely stock in that run. It has all mods now and insulated for dice, I'm hoping to be able to do that this weekend. I'm having problems getting over 550-560fsb with this setup though, not sure if it's the board or the cpu. I should know when I put the tube on it and get it cold, if it's the board (or seems to be), I'll stick it in a 965 chipset board and try again.... if it seems it's the cpu... well, at least it's a killer for air/water. 

The 6700 was in a P5B.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

On the P5k sounds like board limited. Nice run with the P5B!!!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> On the P5k sounds like board limited. Nice run with the P5B!!!



The P5K is considered one of the best overclocking P35 boards made mine has 8 phase power and will do 550FSB with a E8400 and with my old X3210 65nm Quad 500 mghz FSB


----------



## boshuter (Mar 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> The P5K is considered one of the best overclocking P35 boards made mine has 8 phase power and will do 550FSB with a E8400 and with my old X3210 65nm Quad 500 mghz FSB



I agree, the P5K is a great board, but 550fsb is not enough with an 8400, that won't even get 5ghz. The Wolfdales seem to be doing much better on the 965 boards, if getting it cold won't fix my 550-560fsb limit I'll try it on 965 and see what happens.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

What I meant TRT is that the e8400 sounds like it can be pushed more than what the board can. I never intended it to sound like the P5K isn't a good clocker.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

boshuter said:


> I agree, the P5K is a great board, but 550fsb is not enough with an 8400, that won't even get 5ghz. The Wolfdales seem to be doing much better on the 965 boards, if getting it cold won't fix my 550-560fsb limit I'll try it on 965 and see what happens.



My god a maximus X38/x48 or a 780i board won't even come close to 550FSB it is funny your going backwards to get a older chipset lol.


----------



## boshuter (Mar 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> My god a maximus X38/x48 or a 780i board won't even come close to 550FSB it is funny your going backwards to get a older chipset lol.



I agree, but there is no getting around the fact that the 965 chipset and Wolfdale is the combo to have. I have been seeing some 550fsb numbers on X38/X48 lately, but they are rare. Most good P5K boards should do 600fsb easily, thats why I'm not sure if it's the board or my cpu that is blocking me. I'm hitting a brick wall right at 550-560 at any multi. Putting the cpu on dice should tell me if it's the cpu or the board, unless the cpu just has a fsb limit??? I"ve never ran into that before, but I've never had to run this much fsb before either.....lol


----------



## allen337 (Mar 27, 2008)

Notice the B3 stepping

12.343  ~~   http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1trpum5.png     .


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 27, 2008)

allen337 said:


> Notice the B3 stepping
> 
> 12.343  ~~   http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1trpum5.png     .



not bad, how many volts is it requiring to run at 4.2?


----------



## allen337 (Mar 27, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> not bad, how many volts is it requiring to run at 4.2?




Had it @ 1.7 and 1.75 but 1.7 was stable read 1.66?. Memory is holding me back right now cant find the right combination.


----------



## pagalms (Mar 27, 2008)

My best result so far:
27,766


----------



## boshuter (Mar 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> My god a maximus X38/x48 or a 780i board won't even come close to 550FSB it is funny your going backwards to get a older chipset lol.



Turns out I didn't have to go back..... all I needed was to get it cold 

This isn't really tweaked, just set affinity and let 'er run....


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 6, 2008)

*Add please*

*E2140 @ 3.42GHz - 17.485s*


----------



## trt740 (Apr 7, 2008)

*new score e3110*


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2008)

thats some uh... shit hot clocks. jesus.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2008)

will do an update shortly


----------



## boshuter (Apr 7, 2008)

cdawall said:


> will do an update shortly



In that case I'll update my score ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice voltage there....................I like!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 7, 2008)

boshuter said:


> In that case I'll update my score ...



holy lightning I hear a waffer exploding


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 7, 2008)

trt740 said:


> holy lightning I hear a waffer exploding



polar icecaps melting!!!!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> polar icecaps melting!!!!



Wait I hear something....SUPERNOVA!


----------



## VroomBang (Apr 7, 2008)

*15.657 on E8400 stock and DDR2 PC2-8000 stock*

nothing special, stock clocks...


----------



## vega22 (Apr 9, 2008)

*1 update 1 new, thanks *

the new one e8200 - 3600 - 12.922




just fitted and will push for more once its settled.

the update and last one from this proc e4300 - 3600 - 15.563


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 9, 2008)

Nothing compare to the others


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2008)

A few pics from a mild overclock in my OCdb entry:








24sec @ 2.7Ghz


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> A few pics from a mild overclock in my OCdb entry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe why so tiny JR?!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2008)

No flippin clue. 

As requested:


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 9, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Nothing compare to the others
> 
> Nothing is always something!


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Heres mine for now, i need new ram. My system locks up after five minutes at these settings with super high timings and high volts :shadedshu


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 11, 2008)

finnaly was able to get my quad to 4.0. all it took was using my crappy adata standard edition ram. no d9's in these. (not the ones i bought from xazax) gotta rma my lanfest, they are truelly dead now.

12.671 to 1m


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 14, 2008)

testing a Q807A067 with a bit bad waffer (8A1642) with air (TRUE),25C room temp and closed case..


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2008)

to scared to give it more volts and its on 1GB stick at Cas5 960Mhz


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2008)

well if I could get 4GHz I would die a happy man    wish I could boot at 490 but I think 485 can but maybe another day when I get my 2GB kit thursday :shadedshu


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well if I could get 4GHz I would die a happy man    wish I could boot at 490 but I think 485 can but maybe another day when I get my 2GB kit thursday :shadedshu



Mine is up and running now, just need to re seat the TRUE as the temps are a bit high and I put the cooler on sideways, already got me cheap memory to 1800mhz!!!


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Mine is up and running now, just need to re seat the TRUE as the temps are a bit high and I put the cooler on sideways, already got me cheap memory to 1800mhz!!!



well lets see what you got old fart


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Mine is up and running now, just need to re seat the TRUE as the temps are a bit high and I put the cooler on sideways, already got me cheap memory to 1800mhz!!!



i hate you


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2008)

same speed 480*8, 1gb ram @ 1200Mhz cas5


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 15, 2008)

still testing on air with hot room...


----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> still testing on air with hot room...



how hot is it 

nice oc on 1.5v


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 15, 2008)

it`s about 25C but with no air at all....seems hotter..


----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2008)

well it should with the heat coming out of the mobo 

rig up a 120mm fan for you lol


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 15, 2008)

oh yeah...it would be great...


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 15, 2008)

heres mine, clearly cant compete with 45nm proc's


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i hate you



I hate me too, especially as this chip is a "dog", will have to send it back.....


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 15, 2008)

wouldn't a CL of 7 lowers your read and write MBps?

what is it BTW in everest?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2008)

mab1376 said:


> wouldn't a CL of 7 lowers your read and write MBps?
> 
> what is it BTW in everest?



It would if running at the same speeds but at 1800mhz with those timings it is much faster than say 1300mhz at 5-5-5-15 ohhh and unlike DDR2, DDR3 loves 1T (well mine does).


----------



## Duxx (Apr 15, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> It would if running at the same speeds but at 1800mhz with those timings it is much faster than say 1300mhz at 5-5-5-15 ohhh and unlike DDR2, DDR3 loves 1T (well mine does).




Retired overclocker my ass!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Retired overclocker my ass!



I'm trying.....be nice!


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 16, 2008)

I am trying to find a good ratio for my FSB, my FSB does not seem to want to go much higher than 390 stable, if i raise the CPU voltage to 1.4 I can get 400 out of it but i runs extremely hot like 70-80c load.

The best I have gotten so far 100% stable is 1500MHz FSB QDR (375MHz) and ram at 1200MHz effective (600MHz) with a ratio 5:4 and final CPU clock of 3.375GHz. Pisses me off because I see a lot of e6600's going 4GHz+ on air...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2008)

mab1376 said:


> I am trying to find a good ratio for my FSB, my FSB does not seem to want to go much higher than 390 stable, if i raise the CPU voltage to 1.4 I can get 400 out of it but i runs extremely hot like 70-80c load.
> 
> The best I have gotten so far 100% stable is 1500MHz FSB QDR (375MHz) and ram at 1200MHz effective (600MHz) with a ratio 5:4 and final CPU clock of 3.375GHz. Pisses me off because I see a lot of e6600's going 4GHz+ on air...



So you are running linked?


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 16, 2008)

yes they are linked atm if i veer to far off that ratio, i.e. unlink it and change the tiings around the everest read and write performance drops from 11000MBps read to 8500MBps read...


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 18, 2008)

Just a polite question, cdawall: is the update going to be in the very near future or more like a week or so- just so I know whether to go for another set of runs or not.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 18, 2008)

next week i had alot of stuff hit me this week at school and work

i have my new AM2 setup sitting on top of my desk cause i haven't even had time to put it together yet


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 21, 2008)

mine....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 22, 2008)

could you replace the last run with the 4600+ with this run


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2008)

better run


----------



## trt740 (Apr 23, 2008)

*please post my new best*


----------



## suraswami (Apr 23, 2008)

humble score.

X2 5600 @ 3255.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2008)

suraswami said:


> humble score.
> 
> X2 5600 @ 3255.



wow the extra L2 helps...


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 23, 2008)

I should be able to set the E6600 multiplier to 7, correct?

i want to try and get my FSB to 450 but my CPU can't handle 4.05GHz but at 450*8 is 3.6GHz or 450*7 is 3.15GHz.

500*7 is 3.5GHz which would be great if my FSB could handle it.

2GHz rated FSB


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2008)

suraswami said:


> humble score.
> 
> X2 5600 @ 3255.



Thats not humble, thats not a half bad score for that rig!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2008)

got my 5000+BE got 3ghz on stock voltage on first boot.temps are good also... I am going to tweak some and post when im done.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2008)

just cant seem to drop below 10.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2008)

haven't tweaked ram yet.haven't had the CPU 30mins yet


----------



## suraswami (Apr 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats not humble, thats not a half bad score for that rig!



Thanks.  

yeah, especially considering the $40 board.

I am buying a ram cooler and then I will increase volt on the ram and see how far it will go.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wow the extra L2 helps...



Actually its the 90nm cpu and its low latency L2 cache I believe.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2008)

@pos post in here i'm going to try and get some more comparo's going with high clocked AMD DCs

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58359


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> just cant seem to drop below 10.



You might do this already but if not, after your first run, without closing superpi, immediatly do a 2nd run, the 2nd for me is ALWAYS faster than the first.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 24, 2008)

actually.... that pic was after about 10 runs with different memory settings.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> actually.... that pic was after about 10 runs with different memory settings.



ahhh but you changed the config then, i find, if I do a run and it comes up as say 11.000 secs dead, simple running it again immediatly without closing the programme will give me something like 10.920sec.


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 24, 2008)

here is my results 
a e6420@3.00GHz with a time of 19.846s


and i think for some reason the picture isnt showing up...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2008)

better score tweaked some ram sub timings


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2008)

cdawall your doing better then me but i found good settings that have been stable so i am going to just leave them as they are...

would you please leave my X2 4600+ and Sempron 3200+ time and add my 5000+ time?


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok here are my super pi scores, hopefully the image will work!!

e6420@3.00GHz a time of 17.846s


----------



## frankie827 (Apr 24, 2008)

here is my score


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok. New Score.

Runs at 3315 with little mem timing tweaks.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 24, 2008)

what is with these x2 scores? surely at the speeds they are going they should be faster, my old semp3400+ used to 28.8sec @2.52ghz 

im off looking for a screenshot.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> what is with these x2 scores? surely at the speeds they are going they should be faster, my old semp3400+ used to 28.8sec @2.52ghz
> 
> im off looking for a screenshot.



Are you talking about AM2 or 754/939?  If 754 I think it might be because of tighter ram timings than DDR2's looser timings.  I will try on my 754 sempy and see if this is the case.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> what is with these x2 scores? surely at the speeds they are going they should be faster, my old semp3400+ used to 28.8sec @2.52ghz
> 
> im off looking for a screenshot.



i remember doing that too, on 939. CPU's went backwards a little when they went dual core (less cache, lower overall clocks)


----------



## trt740 (Apr 24, 2008)

*new best for me please post this*


----------



## trog100 (Apr 24, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> what is with these x2 scores? surely at the speeds they are going they should be faster, my old semp3400+ used to 28.8sec @2.52ghz
> 
> im off looking for a screenshot.



my old amd low 26 second score was done with a single core sandy 4000+ and ddr 400 memory 939 board over two an a half years ago..

but as any one should know by now i aint a multi anything fan..

trog


----------



## vega22 (Apr 24, 2008)

*add me please*

i have looked thru 53 pages on another forum for it and not yet found it but i will.

it was a 757 with cas 2 ddr 400 doing 420 cas 2.5 as my old setup in sig, that thing flew.


edit

better time than other img


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 27, 2008)

low Vcore tests on a mini SS..


----------



## ZenEffect (Apr 30, 2008)

on water


----------



## vega22 (Apr 30, 2008)

vlow vcore, small ss so i can see it on my phone 






im not going to get lower untill i up the volts.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> vlow vcore, small ss so i can see it on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.4v is very low vcore?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2008)

In a way, yes, at least in reference to the 65nm chips. But with 45nm, that's about as high as I would go for 24/7. 1.4V on 45 seems to be roughly equal to 1.5V on 65nm.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> In a way, yes, at least in reference to the 65nm chips. But with 45nm, that's about as high as I would go for 24/7. 1.4V on 45 seems to be roughly equal to 1.5V on 65nm.



lol i wonder what i'd get... i've been too chicken to go above 1.425


----------



## Gallatin (Apr 30, 2008)

ok i have a question.!
what does the Pi? i mean what is the purpose because i see a huge gap betwen amd/intel


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2008)

There's a huge gap between the two because Intel not only clocks higher, but does more per MHz anyway. It's an altogether superior architecture right now.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

Various people argue that intel has an advantage, but its not true - many older athlon64 systems score higher than current ones. its odd yet true (i've seen a lot of 939 systems break 35s, yet many AM2's stuck at 40s)

More or less, intel is the favourite at the moment, and tends to be faster. Try and use superpi to compare your own system before and after overclocking, as opposed to comparing to another persons PC.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll add my contripution to this thread too. My mem is holding me back, but don't feel like swapping in a CL4 kit 

E7200@4000MHz, 1.2875v in bios, SuperPI 1M


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

Various people argue that intel has an advantage, but its not true - many older athlon64 systems score higher than current ones. its odd yet true (i've seen a lot of 939 systems break 35s, yet many AM2's stuck at 40s)

More or less, intel is the favourite at the moment, and tends to be faster. Try and use superpi to compare your own system before and after overclocking, as opposed to comparing to another persons PC.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2008)

Ummm, double post, with a post between Mussels? lol How did you manage that?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Ummm, double post, with a post between Mussels? lol How did you manage that?



damn they told me these sleeping pills can disturb my sense of time but....

magic?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Various people argue that intel has an advantage, but its not true - many older athlon64 systems score higher than current ones. its odd yet true (i've seen a lot of 939 systems break 35s, yet many AM2's stuck at 40s)
> 
> More or less, intel is the favourite at the moment, and tends to be faster. Try and use superpi to compare your own system before and after overclocking, as opposed to comparing to another persons PC.



mines down to 26sec  and thats AM2


----------



## vega22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> 1.4v is very low vcore?




if georgios is a lowvcore @ 1.55v i would say it is and going off his scores im not going to argue with him


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 30, 2008)

My under 1.3V is sub zero then  But think he ment to say that for 5GHz 1,55v is low.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 30, 2008)

cdawall said:


> mines down to 26sec  and thats AM2



are you getting 26 at 3.35ghz or have you gone higher?


----------



## suraswami (Apr 30, 2008)

hey, when is the first page going to be updated.  Lots of new scores still no update?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 30, 2008)

im pulline off 28s with my blacky and its AM2 I think it was like 3.1ghz or 3.2ghz


----------



## xvi (Apr 30, 2008)

Windows won't boot above 2.4, but Ubuntu will. Anyone know if SuperPI will run under WINE?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah it does i have done that before it works fine


----------



## xvi (Apr 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yeah it does i have done that before it works fine



Faster? Slower?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 30, 2008)

xvi said:


> Faster? Slower?



i don't remember. It has been a long time. sorry. btw i think it was a little slower.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 1, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> if georgios is a lowvcore @ 1.55v i would say it is and going off his scores im not going to argue with him



1.55V is low for a sub-zero cooling...
you guys using air-cooling,if you want to keep your cpus for a long time,dont give more then 1.5V.


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> 1.55V is low for a sub-zero cooling...
> you guys using air-cooling,if you want to keep your cpus for a long time,dont give more then 1.5V.



i'll agree. even with a lapped TRUE 120, i get 60-70C temps at 1.425v. (silent fans)


----------



## vega22 (May 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'll agree. even with a lapped TRUE 120, i get 60-70C temps at 1.425v. (silent fans)



yea? my cores never got above 52c on 1.408v and that was during orthos and only for a breif time.

just looked, yours is a quad so, yea sounds about right.


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> yea? my cores never got above 52c on 1.408v and that was during orthos and only for a breif time.
> 
> just looked, yours is a quad so, yea sounds about right.



should have said those were in summer, as well. ~35C ambient.


----------



## vega22 (May 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> should have said those were in summer, as well. ~35C ambient.



ouch


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> ouch



so far in 2008, the peak here was 42C, and the lowest -3C. within 3 weeks of each other as well, lol.

back to pi! dont want to go off topic for long in such a useful thread.


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 3, 2008)

I see some Athlon S939 26sec scores there in the eighties positions on page one from guys called tatty and trog, those must be like 2 years old now, wonder how they stack up clock for clock against the AM2 AM2+ rigs now.


----------



## trog100 (May 4, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> I see some Athlon S939 26sec scores there in the eighties positions on page one from guys called tatty and trog, those must be like 2 years old now, wonder how they stack up clock for clock against the AM2 AM2+ rigs now.



lets say i was disappointed when clock for clock my dual core AM2 6000+ cpu system with ddr2 800 memory scored very slightly worse than the single core 4000+ 939 ddr 400 system i had just replaced.. he he

so much for multi cored progress.. i expected some gain from the second core (if only to take the windows load) and faster memory but there wasnt any at all.. he he he

which is why the amd scores stop where they do.. in the past..

trog


----------



## TeKniK (May 4, 2008)

my score is 15s on my q6600 @ 3400mhz 425x8 1700fsb .. i have to put 1.5375v in bios but in windows its 1.47v idle - 1.35v full load .. i have a p5k motherboard .. am i ok running this in bios @ 1.5375 and can i try higher to compensate for vdroop or is this too much for my 65nm ? id like to go for 3600mhz .. my temps are fine : 37c idle and only 44c after a few hours of cod4 on a frezer 7 pro .. chipset gets upto 55c after i mounted my freezer 7 so its blowing out of the top of my case.

sorry for the off topic


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2008)

new one.... sub 10....


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2008)

ah.... still going.... 

i believe im in 3rd now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2008)

damn... i should just wait but......


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2008)

SORRY FOR THE MULTIPOST


----------



## giorgos th. (May 4, 2008)

is this on a phase?


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> is this on a phase?



250watt TEC block


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2008)

Congrats on reaching the 5Ghz club, fitseries!


----------



## giorgos th. (May 7, 2008)

the E8500 on the X48 RF...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

how did you get SETFSB to work? is that a true rampage?


----------



## giorgos th. (May 7, 2008)

just select the correct clock generator..
a true RF yes...
here it is the max fsb for now...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

cool. thanks. is it worth the extra money? any different then the modded maximus?


----------



## giorgos th. (May 7, 2008)

it`s worth all the money in the world....it went 580+ fsb within 5'....


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> it`s worth all the money in the world....it went 580+ fsb within 5'....



yeah but honestly man... my maximus can do that. all 9 of the ones i've had now have done 600mhz FSB. maybe i just got a good batch?


----------



## giorgos th. (May 7, 2008)

you were just lucky....80% of them are stuck between 530-560..


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

so is that the only advantage?

THANKS 4 the tip on SETFSB. i dont know how i managed to miss that. lol! nice time by the way.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 7, 2008)

you need more???


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

hey...im not too far behind. 5.12ghz on my e8500 so far.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 7, 2008)

i`m bored of playing with that small SS....
it`s time for cascade action i guess...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

im working on a copper LN2 pot and i already have a HUGE tank of LN2 just waiting.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 7, 2008)

very nice...good luck my friend..


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2008)

fit how did u buy ln2? what forms if id did u need and were can u usally get it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

i have no idea. my doctor friend likes computers so he order a GIANT tank of it. it's 5ft tall and 3ft wide.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 8, 2008)

a bit more..


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 16, 2008)




----------



## sno.lcn (May 16, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 16, 2008)

sorry if i missed it but does anyone have a E7200 that they have ran this on?


----------



## giorgos th. (May 16, 2008)

last test with ~ -20C...


----------



## Duxx (May 18, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry if i missed it but does anyone have a E7200 that they have ran this on?



Message Shadowfold, he recently just got a E7200 and im sure wouldn't mind running some SuperPi for ya!


----------



## sno.lcn (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (May 20, 2008)

you guys are insane its tme for me to go down the street and buy some ln2


----------



## giorgos th. (May 20, 2008)

that`s the spirit...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 21, 2008)

first run with my P4 rig at stock speeds just tightened timings...


----------



## dark2099 (May 21, 2008)

Figured I'd throw myself in the mix.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 21, 2008)

Here's my new laptop...does it count?




Here's Super Pi 1.5


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2008)

Man, I really need a cpu pot and some LN2. I wanna play too.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Man, I really need  pot and some LN2. I wanna play too.



Fixed 

yes, i'm VERY bored here. wish i had a reason to go a 45nm chip so i could get back in the awesome scores here...


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Fixed
> 
> yes, i'm VERY bored here. wish i had a reason to go a 45nm chip so i could get back in the awesome scores here...



Throw 1.8V into your cpu, and run OCCT until it blows up. Then you'll have no choice but to replace it. lol


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Throw 1.8V into your cpu, and run OCCT until it blows up. Then you'll have no choice but to replace it. lol



actually i'd be stuck on a P4, cant afford upgrades atm. skt 478 P4


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> first run with my P4 rig at stock speeds just tightened timings...



if oyu can get clockgen to work on that it will do 3.2ghz on stock volts


----------



## dadi_oh (May 22, 2008)

E8200 @ 465X8 = 3720MHz

12.484S


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 22, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> E8200 @ 465X8 = 3720MHz
> 
> 12.484S



Have you tried for more on your E8200?  Your board should be capable of 500+ FSB's and usually with those chips they will go well above 4gig, mine does 4.45gig


----------



## dadi_oh (May 22, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> Have you tried for more on your E8200?  Your board should be capable of 500+ FSB's and usually with those chips they will go well above 4gig, mine does 4.45gig



I have tried but I think I have a lower than average E8200. One of the things amiss with my CPU is that Core 1 is about 6C hotter than Core 0 under load. And it is Core 1 that craps out in Prime95 when I OC too high. I think that my IHS may not be perfectly attached and this is limiting my OC even though I am water cooled. Under Prime95 small FFT's I am hitting about 36C on Core 0 and 42C on Core 1.

At 1.425V in BIOS and 1.4000V under load I seem to hit the limit in the 3720 - 3800 range. This is CPU limited as far as I can tell. I did manage to bump my FSB to 535 and drop the multi to 7 which gave me 3745 (right in the sweet spot). Everything was great, Prime95 was stable, benchmarked great in Sandra. Then I tried 3dMark06 and during Deep Freeze segment it crashed the Nvidia drivers (or so the error message said). I posted on this forum and the concensus was that the NB was the limiting factor at this point. The CPU can number crunch but 3D graphics requires the NB to communicate over the PCIe to the graphics card and at 535MHz that just wasn't happening correctly.

For 535 FSB I had raised my NB voltage to the highest 1.7V range. I am watercooled on the NB so I was not too worrired about heat. However, since I could not get 535 working I dropped the NB voltage back down a notch since it is not required for the 465 FSB that I am running now.

Last night, just for kicks, I decided to try going to 475 FSB which put me at 3800MHz. Booted and benchmarked fine. Ran 3DMark06 fine. Then decided to try an overnight Prime95 run and after the second iteration of 1K FFT's one of the cores failed. Now it is possible that it is my memory that is limiting me at this point. I think I was at 570 (1140) which is a moderate OC for my OCZ PC8800 (1100MHz) memory. Currently at relaxed 5-5-5-15-2T but I could try dropping the memory divider to test this theory.

Also, there may be some other settings in BIOS that I could play with. There are 2 settings for CPU GTL and NB GTL (I think that was the term anyways) that can be set at .59X, .61X, .63X that I have not really played with since I don't know what they do. Need to do some research.


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 22, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> I have tried but I think I have a lower than average E8200. One of the things amiss with my CPU is that Core 1 is about 6C hotter than Core 0 under load. And it is Core 1 that craps out in Prime95 when I OC too high. I think that my IHS may not be perfectly attached and this is limiting my OC even though I am water cooled. Under Prime95 small FFT's I am hitting about 36C on Core 0 and 42C on Core 1.
> 
> At 1.425V in BIOS and 1.4000V under load I seem to hit the limit in the 3720 - 3800 range. This is CPU limited as far as I can tell. I did manage to bump my FSB to 535 and drop the multi to 7 which gave me 3745 (right in the sweet spot). Everything was great, Prime95 was stable, benchmarked great in Sandra. Then I tried 3dMark06 and during Deep Freeze segment it crashed the Nvidia drivers (or so the error message said). I posted on this forum and the concensus was that the NB was the limiting factor at this point. The CPU can number crunch but 3D graphics requires the NB to communicate over the PCIe to the graphics card and at 535MHz that just wasn't happening correctly.
> 
> ...



That all makes perfect sense to me.  If I might suggest a couple of things.......I agree it may well be your CPU is the limiting factor, I only say that because with mine, I can hit 4,4gig stable (4.45gig will crash in both prime and 2006) but I only need 1.525V in BIOS.....1.5V real to acheive this.  yes the GTL ref volts can play a big part depending on motherboard and I would suggest trying firstly .61X and if not then .63X on both and see how she does there, obviously, also ensure your FSB volts are set high, possibly the highest dependant on what BIOS options you have for that.

Before you try dropping the mem diviider, just try lowering the 15 to 18 and leave the rest be.  Lastly, where you mention she primed OK but failed in 2006 on the freeze, actually end the process for NVCpl.exe/dll display driver in task manager before you run it, you will find that the test will still run but you wont get the driver performance limitations that are coded into the driver, it certainly helps for me and shouldnt be CPU bound.

All that said, you do seem to have pretty thoroghly worked thru the problem, and as you said, you might just have got an average chip and I may have got very lucky with mine......as a matter of interest.....whats the Vid of yours?


----------



## dadi_oh (May 22, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> That all makes perfect sense to me.  If I might suggest a couple of things.......I agree it may well be your CPU is the limiting factor, I only say that because with mine, I can hit 4,4gig stable (4.45gig will crash in both prime and 2006) but I only need 1.525V in BIOS.....1.5V real to acheive this.  yes the GTL ref volts can play a big part depending on motherboard and I would suggest trying firstly .61X and if not then .63X on both and see how she does there, obviously, also ensure your FSB volts are set high, possibly the highest dependant on what BIOS options you have for that.
> 
> Before you try dropping the mem diviider, just try lowering the 15 to 18 and leave the rest be.  Lastly, where you mention she primed OK but failed in 2006 on the freeze, actually end the process for NVCpl.exe/dll display driver in task manager before you run it, you will find that the test will still run but you wont get the driver performance limitations that are coded into the driver, it certainly helps for me and shouldnt be CPU bound.
> 
> All that said, you do seem to have pretty thoroghly worked thru the problem, and as you said, you might just have got an average chip and I may have got very lucky with mine......as a matter of interest.....whats the Vid of yours?



Thanks. Very much appreciated.

I will try the GTL settings as you mentioned. Maybe that will help but I think I may be at the point of trying to squeeze the last 50MHz, or so, out of the CPU. I will take stability over 50MHz any day 

What are the driver performance limitations? Hadn't heard that before. NVCPL is the control panel I assume? I could certainly try that. When I bench I don't usually end processes for better scores since I want an accurate reflection of everyday use. But this might give me info on whether NVCPL is causing the issue.

 According to CoreTemp my VID is 1.125V (see attached). Is VID different for every chip? Never paid attention to it. Sounds like some research is in order...


----------



## suraswami (May 22, 2008)

Is this ok score for a Phenom.  Its at 228*11.

Mem - 780 - 5-5-5-15-2T


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 23, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Thanks. Very much appreciated.
> 
> I will try the GTL settings as you mentioned. Maybe that will help but I think I may be at the point of trying to squeeze the last 50MHz, or so, out of the CPU. I will take stability over 50MHz any day
> 
> ...



NVcpl is the actual NVidia driver running (I think it's the driver, could be just a software monitor linked and associated with the driver), the driver of course denotes how the card and it's components will work but importantly within it's coding it is setting parameters, those parametres sometimes can conflict with the card if it's pushed too hard, there used to be a time for example (not sure if this still exists) where the driver would set the throttling limit for the cards temps, even tho say the GPU might still have some margin left it could be throttled and shutdown/freeze/BSOD on the instructions of the driver once it reached that throttling temp......something software needs to tell the hardware to do that if that makes sense.

As for the Vid....each BATCH (production run) will be different dependant on a number of factors but basically the vid denotes what is the stock voltage for the stock speed of the chip, therefore the lower the Vid, the lower your stock voltage, your motherboard gathers this info from the chip with the help of various software (I think this is where the SMbus driver comes in)......not an expert on this! anyways, generally, the lower the Vid, the more headroom you have, thats not always the case but as a general rule of thumb does indicate the quality of the chip.


----------



## dadi_oh (May 23, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> NVcpl is the actual NVidia driver running (I think it's the driver, could be just a software monitor linked and associated with the driver), the driver of course denotes how the card and it's components will work but importantly within it's coding it is setting parameters, those parametres sometimes can conflict with the card if it's pushed too hard, there used to be a time for example (not sure if this still exists) where the driver would set the throttling limit for the cards temps, even tho say the GPU might still have some margin left it could be throttled and shutdown/freeze/BSOD on the instructions of the driver once it reached that throttling temp......something software needs to tell the hardware to do that if that makes sense.
> 
> As for the Vid....each BATCH (production run) will be different dependant on a number of factors but basically the vid denotes what is the stock voltage for the stock speed of the chip, therefore the lower the Vid, the lower your stock voltage, your motherboard gathers this info from the chip with the help of various software (I think this is where the SMbus driver comes in)......not an expert on this! anyways, generally, the lower the Vid, the more headroom you have, thats not always the case but as a general rule of thumb does indicate the quality of the chip.



OK. Thanks.

BTW is the VID something that is printed on the outside of the box or do you have to install it and read it in SW?

Funny thing. Coretemp reports my VID as 1.1125V and if I set BIOS to auto then that is what is reported by monitoring programs. For some weird reason Realtemp 2.5  reports VID as 1.2250V. Not sure why.


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 23, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> OK. Thanks.
> 
> BTW is the VID something that is printed on the outside of the box or do you have to install it and read it in SW?
> 
> Funny thing. Coretemp reports my VID as 1.1125V and if I set BIOS to auto then that is what is reported by monitoring programs. For some weird reason Realtemp 2.5  reports VID as 1.2250V. Not sure why.



In my experience, the only accurate tools for measuring vid is coretemps and everest.  No it's not printed anywhere, you only know once the chip is installed if new, if buying used, say from Flea Bay I always ask the seller to confirm before I bid.  Vid is less inmportant in anycase with 45nm chips as the parametres are much narrower, for an example the E8200 probable will only have a vid range between (at a guess) 1.050 - 1.175 but if you take for example, the 65nm Q6600 Kentsfield, the Vid range for that chip throughout it's history will read something like 1.150 0 1.375v.


----------



## dadi_oh (May 23, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> In my experience, the only accurate tools for measuring vid is coretemps and everest.  No it's not printed anywhere, you only know once the chip is installed if new, if buying used, say from Flea Bay I always ask the seller to confirm before I bid.  Vid is less inmportant in anycase with 45nm chips as the parametres are much narrower, for an example the E8200 probable will only have a vid range between (at a guess) 1.050 - 1.175 but if you take for example, the 65nm Q6600 Kentsfield, the Vid range for that chip throughout it's history will read something like 1.150 0 1.375v.



Well they say you learn something new every day. Mission accomplished. Guess I can turn off my brain for the rest of the day 

So actually this would be an advantage buying a used chip if you had one with a good VID. Actually I am investigating buying an E8400 for my main setup and moving my E8200 to my son's machine. What is a good VID to be shooting for on the E8400?


----------



## vega22 (May 23, 2008)

batch # tends to give a better indication of clocking ability, some low vids dont clock as well as higher ones so....


----------



## sno.lcn (May 23, 2008)

The VID can also be different for the same chip with different motherboards or even BIOS versions, this is not uncommon at all.  For example, my xeon e3110 gets a VID of 1.125 in my Foxconn Mars, and a VID of 1.015 in my Gigabyte DS3R, both reading with the exact same version of coretemp (whatever the newest one was at the time right after wolfdales were released).  This is just one of the many examples I've come across.

Just a nice bit of information I found interesting 


And as marsey said, batch #'s are a much better indication for OCing than VID


----------



## dadi_oh (May 23, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> The VID can also be different for the same chip with different motherboards or even BIOS versions, this is not uncommon at all.  For example, my xeon e3110 gets a VID of 1.125 in my Foxconn Mars, and a VID of 1.015 in my Gigabyte DS3R, both reading with the exact same version of coretemp (whatever the newest one was at the time right after wolfdales were released).  This is just one of the many examples I've come across.
> 
> Just a nice bit of information I found interesting
> 
> ...



Now that is odd. From what I understood the VID is programmed by Intel into the CPU at the factory. I assume that they do some characterization testing and then set the value. Do they have some Non-volatile RAM built onto the die to store this sort of info or do they have some bridges that they can laser open to set the value? So then why would a different mobo read a different VID? I must be missing something... Maybe I have to try to learn another thing today... Don't know if I have any spare brain capacity to fill until I get rid of some useless information first. Time for a house cleaning


----------



## dadi_oh (May 23, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> batch # tends to give a better indication of clocking ability, some low vids dont clock as well as higher ones so....



Thanks. Do you happen to know a good batch number for E8400?

Maybe I should start a new thread rather than taking this one so far from the original topic...


----------



## sno.lcn (May 23, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Thanks. Do you happen to know a good batch number for E8400?
> 
> Maybe I should start a new thread rather than taking this one so far from the original topic...



Look for Q745Axxx or Q746Axxx.  Mine is Q747A374 and it's pretty decent as well.

If you want a really nice one, look for an early batch/pack date, such as those I listed 

*Edit: Also know someone with a really nice Q807.


----------



## BATOFF3 (May 23, 2008)

My new 2nd rig E8400 and its first overclock.
BATCH#Q812A179
PACK DATE 04/22/2008
SLAPL


----------



## dadi_oh (May 23, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> Look for Q745Axxx or Q746Axxx.  Mine is Q747A374 and it's pretty decent as well.
> 
> If you want a really nice one, look for an early batch/pack date, such as those I listed
> 
> *Edit: Also know someone with a really nice Q807.



Well I have been tracking prices lately on EBay and a new E8400 retail just came up this morning in Canada for $159. There is a big advantage for me buying within Canada since there is no customs delays getting stuff. So I guess I will find out the batch when it arrives 

That impulsive nature of mine...  

Must...  Not.... Hit..... The...  BUY IT NOW....   Button....   Must... Resist....  AAAAHHH!!!


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 23, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Now that is odd. From what I understood the VID is programmed by Intel into the CPU at the factory. I assume that they do some characterization testing and then set the value. Do they have some Non-volatile RAM built onto the die to store this sort of info or do they have some bridges that they can laser open to set the value? So then why would a different mobo read a different VID? I must be missing something... Maybe I have to try to learn another thing today... Don't know if I have any spare brain capacity to fill until I get rid of some useless information first. Time for a house cleaning



Yes but you have to remember that it's software reading the info from hardware hence the differences between motherboards.....the same applies as an example in temp monitoring software, you could open Intel Tat, Coretemps, everest and your motherboards generic monitoring tool etc all at the same time and they may all show slight differences on the temps.

If you want, when I get home I will let you know the batch number of my E8200, at 4.45gig it clocks as well as many E8400's   All you need is the mobo that can comfortably handle FSB's over 550.

Ohhhh and yes, we are way too "off topic", there is a wolfdale thread somewhere, if either of us find it we could continue there and just place a linkie here.


----------



## BATOFF3 (May 23, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Well I have been tracking prices lately on EBay and a new E8400 retail just came up this morning in Canada for $159. There is a big advantage for me buying within Canada since there is no customs delays getting stuff. So I guess I will find out the batch when it arrives
> 
> That impulsive nature of mine...
> 
> Must...  Not.... Hit..... The...  BUY IT NOW....   Button....   Must... Resist....  AAAAHHH!!!



"Resistance is Futile"


----------



## vega22 (May 23, 2008)

try starting a thread if theres not 1 already. 

i know oc.n have 1 about the penryn chips their b# and ocing abilities.

mines a q808 fyi.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 23, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Is this ok score for a Phenom.  Its at 228*11.
> 
> Mem - 780 - 5-5-5-15-2T



I think it sucks...
I get this with a 4600 x2 @2.4ghz mem 800mhz 5-5-5-15


----------



## vega22 (May 23, 2008)

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/259106-intel-penryn-45nm-information-discussion-thread.html

link to oc.n thread with info requested.


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

More overclocking, lower times!  WHEE!


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

Pretty sick clocks for 667 DDR2 RAM if you ask me.


----------



## hat (May 27, 2008)

I got 408 out of my DDR2 533


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

I probably could get higher if they were different sticks.


----------



## flclisgreat (May 27, 2008)

heres one from a while back. woot for a sempron 2800+ and G. Skill HZ kit


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 27, 2008)

hat said:


> I got 408 out of my DDR2 533



Yeah, I used to have some Crucial Ballistix DDR2 @ 667mhz that that would do 1120mhz......very nice!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2008)




----------



## CrackerJack (May 27, 2008)

^ how in the hell did you do that?!?!?


----------



## cdawall (May 27, 2008)

hat said:


> I got 408 out of my DDR2 533



and i got 420 out of mine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> ^ how in the hell did you do that?!?!?


who me or cdwall


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2008)

w00t got this board to overclock got a faster time 





EDIT: tweaked it alittle got around 59s this time 10s faster then the first run


----------



## CrackerJack (May 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> who me or cdwall



you, the first time i look at it look like 6 sec. the rest of it was all fuzzy lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> you



Is it a good time? I think it kinda sucked... I just spent time tweaking it and that is the best i could get. i flashed some sub-timings in the SPD then used memset to get all the other timings tighter...
EDIT: after your edit i see what you are saying... lol wish it was 6s that would have to be a new record for a P4


----------



## Wile E (May 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Is it a good time? I think it kinda sucked... I just spent time tweaking it and that is the best i could get. i flashed some sub-timings in the SPD then used memset to get all the other timings tighter...
> EDIT: after your edit i see what you are saying... lol wish it was 6s that would have to be a new record for a P4



I actually thought it said 6sec at first too, but then I saw the 1m in front of it. lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2008)

Anyways i know it isn't a 6s time but is it still good for a P4?


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

Here is the score for my 3.4GHz P4 with 1GB Corsair DDR2 667.  Have another P4 I am going to post in a min.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2008)

what board are you using?


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138079

That board, I can get the CPU up to 3.8 on stock volts.  I will see if it works ok there for a while to get a run in.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138079
> 
> That board, I can get the CPU up to 3.8 on stock volts.  I will see if it works ok there for a while to get a run in.



I have been looking VARY close at that board. Can it use the .13um Northwood that i have?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 27, 2008)

dark has ddr2 memory so his got an upper hand there, but for pos_pc those are really good scores considering that's a single core at 2.8. Have you tried lower the multi then raising the fsb. Lower the multi to an even number for a 200mhz on memory then you should be able to raise the fsb to maybe 120 or 130mhz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> dark has ddr2 memory so his got an upper hand there, but for pos_pc those are really good scores considering that's a single core at 2.8. Have you tried lower the multi then raising the fsb. Lower the multi to an even number for a 200mhz on memory then you should be able to raise the fsb to maybe 120 or 130mhz



I can't all i have control over is the FSB i have to overclock using CPU FSB because this is a HP board that is BIOS locked  If it wasn't locked i would be giving this voltage and going for 3ghz+


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

I don't think so, here is a link to the support list on their site.

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/mb/cpu_support.php?S_ID=283


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I don't think so, here is a link to the support list on their site.
> 
> http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/mb/cpu_support.php?S_ID=283



thanks  your not wanting to sell a CPU that is supported by it are you?also does the board have voltage control


----------



## dark2099 (May 28, 2008)

No voltage control, but I am planning on selling all my P4 stuff.  So it will be up for grabs in my FS thread, if I am not too lazy, probably this weekend.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 28, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> No voltage control, but I am planning on selling all my P4 stuff.  So it will be up for grabs in my FS thread, if I am not too lazy, probably this weekend.



if it had voltage control i would get that from you.I don't want it if i can't up the voltage maybe going 775 would better if i want a P4


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if it had voltage control i would get that from you.I don't want it if i can't up the voltage maybe going 775 would better if i want a P4



If you go 775, it's pointless to go P4. Most P4 chips sell at a strange premium today. You can get a decent Core2 for the same price you would pay for many of these used p4 chips.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 28, 2008)

that is true Wile E or if i wanted to save some $$ i could go for a dual core celeron... The more i think about it the more i think that i just need to get my AMD working again


----------



## dark2099 (May 30, 2008)

Got a E7200, got it into windows at 3.2GHz 400x8.  Ran SupertPI, damn the E4600 seems like it was a bottleneck.


----------



## dark2099 (May 30, 2008)

Who knew so little as 50mhz difference in ram speed could drop a score by 2 seconds.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 30, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Who knew so little as 50mhz difference in ram speed could drop a score by 2 seconds.


push that cpu harder!  you can do sub-12 EASY


----------



## dark2099 (May 30, 2008)

This is the max I can get without tweaking anything in Memset, also seems to be the max I can find for my CPU right now.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 30, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> This is the max I can get without tweaking anything in Memset, also seems to be the max I can find for my CPU right now.



as the dr. emmett brown would say...
"NEEDS MORE GIGGAWATTS"



for 24/7 though thats about the volts i would max out at.


----------



## dark2099 (May 30, 2008)

I don't run it 24/7 cause parents bitch.  Still though, I'll probably drop that for when its just on.


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

So my computer decided to boot into windows and allow me to run SuperPi at 470x8 (last night it wouldn't) so ran memtest, getting new ram next week, so hopefully I will get sub 12s as Zen said I can.


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

Finally hit 4GHz, might be able to get higher since ram is only at 890mhz.


----------



## dadi_oh (May 31, 2008)

Just for fun here is my laptop. Thinkpad T61 with a C2D T7100. Nothing like the 12ish I get on my desktop but OK for a laptop I suppose.


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

Playing some more, got sub 13s!


----------



## Bytor (May 31, 2008)

My score..

9850 BE @ 3.0 ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Playing some more, got sub 13s!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080530/Capture025656.jpg



Good job! Nice clocks too! 

What were temps like?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 31, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Just for fun here is my laptop. Thinkpad T61 with a C2D T7100. Nothing like the 12ish I get on my desktop but OK for a laptop I suppose.



not bad. Why don't you overclock the lapy?


----------



## dadi_oh (May 31, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not bad. Why don't you overclock the lapy?



It's my company laptop. They might not like it if I toast it


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 1, 2008)

More fiddling.  Here is a run with my Performance Level at stock.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> More fiddling.  Here is a run with my Performance Level at stock.



crank down that performance level and set tref to 14592T and i bet you will be under 12 seconds


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 1, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> It's my company laptop. They might not like it if I toast it



oh i see. Yeah they may get a little pissed if you did toast it.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 1, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> crank down that performance level and set tref to 14592T and i bet you will be under 12 seconds



Got it a hair lower, but not sub 12 yet.  If I try setting the performance level any lower, the system freezes.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 1, 2008)

trtp can go as low as 3 most likely as well 
is this the ram in your sig?  if so, its probably what is limiting your overclock right now.
ahh, and vista is hindering your superpi times as well.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jun 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Got it a hair lower, but not sub 12 yet.  If I try setting the performance level any lower, the system freezes.



Good job. Is it temps holding you back or are you just at the voltage limit? Wouldn't want to run a Wolfdale core at 1.5V for too long IMHO.

Also, I am curious how much of a difference the cache makes for these superPI runs. I am getting a little better scores than you (I am at 12.016s) with my E8400 but I am clocked much lower than you at only 3.9GHz and memory about the same. Does the 6MB cache vs. 3MB make that much difference for SuperPI?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Good job. Is it temps holding you back or are you just at the voltage limit? Wouldn't want to run a Wolfdale core at 1.5V for too long IMHO.
> 
> Also, I am curious how much of a difference the cache makes for these superPI runs. I am getting a little better scores than you (I am at 12.016s) with my E8400 but I am clocked much lower than you at only 3.9GHz and memory about the same. Does the 6MB cache vs. 3MB make that much difference for SuperPI?



superpi definately gets a boost from the cache, upto around 30% (comparing say, a 1MB to a 6MB)


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 1, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> trtp can go as low as 3 most likely as well
> is this the ram in your sig?  if so, its probably what is limiting your overclock right now.
> ahh, and vista is hindering your superpi times as well.



I am actually using 2x1GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 1, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Thinkpad T61 with a C2D T7100. Nothing like the 12ish I get on my desktop but OK for a laptop I suppose.



Thinkpads FTW  i got a R61 for college...freaking amazing!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Jun 1, 2008)

wow.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> wow.



LOL, and I bet you could probably cook an egg on it. They are HOT chips!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah....evap temp was -30C with that Vcore....
if i had pure R410 instead of R507 i would be ~ -36C..


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I am actually using 2x1GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800.



then its time to start using setfsb to bring it up to 9x500.
if you cant BOOT 9x500 it doesnt mean you cant run superpi at that speed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 1, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


>



damn that is some high voltage.Kinda sucks for that speed. I wish my AMD rig was working i would try to top that time with 3.2ghz lol


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 1, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> then its time to start using setfsb to bring it up to 9x500.
> if you cant BOOT 9x500 it doesnt mean you cant run superpi at that speed



Is setfsb a program, and where can I get it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Is setfsb a program, and where can I get it.



Here you go buddy!!! 
http://www13.plala.or.jp/setfsb/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Is setfsb a program, and where can I get it.



yes it is and here is a download link http://www.overclock.net/downloads/255892-setfsb-2-0-a.html


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 2, 2008)

Here my results for a Q6600 OC to approx 3.7GHz


----------



## DeEM0N (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is my result with Sempron AM2 3400+@2400MHz (9x266FSB) and 3x512MB A-Data DDR2 667@800MHz 5-5-5-15 2T


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 2, 2008)

Where is it?


----------



## DeEM0N (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is my result with Sempron AM2 3400+@2400MHz (9x266FSB) and 3x512MB A-Data DDR2 667@800MHz 5-5-5-15 2T
SuperPi 1M result


----------



## Spirou (Jun 3, 2008)

Spirou on Pentium 4: 13.235s 7AD22BFE




24/7 Settings.

Only Joking (512k), now 30.250 (1m) 06D55FE8

View attachment 15110


----------



## sno.lcn (Jun 4, 2008)

Spirou said:


> Spirou on Pentium 4: 13.235s 7AD22BFE
> 
> View attachment 15109
> 
> ...



lol I saw the 13.235 seconds for netburst and was like WOAH WTF THAT'S INSANE!!!??!?!?!

Then I saw it's the 512k lol.  This is 1m scores, not 512k


----------



## Spirou (Jun 4, 2008)

Maybe at 9000 MHz, i'm on my way now with 28.574 (8E3B3DDC) at 4555.5 MHz on air


----------



## BATOFF3 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is cpu at the highest I could get. havent done too much fine tuning yet. I wanted to see what the board and cpu could do. Ram is not even running at default speed. Cooled by a Ultra 120 Extreme + 120mm fan.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2008)

BATOFF said:


> This is cpu at the highest I could get. havent done too much fine tuning yet. I wanted to see what the board and cpu could do. Ram is not even running at default speed. Cooled by a Ultra 120 Extreme + 120mm fan.



For SuperPi runs, take out a kit of ram, and clock the remaining ones higher, or tighten the timings.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 8, 2008)

changed gas into the SS (R410a instead of R507) and the cpu went straight up...


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

I am waiting to see less than 8 seconds now.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 8, 2008)

nah......need cascade,LN2 for sub8"...... ~5800mhz.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

That all went right over my head.  But still great score, as usual I am envious.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> That all went right over my head.  But still great score, as usual I am envious.



Lol. He said you need either a cascade or liquid nitrogen, and over 5800MHz on the chip to get under 8sec.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

I got the speed, but the cascade I don't understand, and now I know what LN2 means.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I got the speed, but the cascade I don't understand, and now I know what LN2 means.


Oh, I see. Cascade is just a multiple stage phase change unit. Usually using multiple compressors.

If you look up at the score he just posted, he said he's using a SS. The means single stage phase change, which is what most phase on the market is. Like the Vapochills and such. Single compressor.


----------



## Temps_Riising (Jun 9, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> changed gas into the SS (R410a instead of R507) and the cpu went straight up...



Nice FSB also!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 9, 2008)

thanx M8...unfortunatelly my 8500 has an fsb wall at 597mhz..


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> thanx M8...unfortunatelly my 8500 has an fsb wall at 597mhz..



Perhaps it's time to pull out the LN2?


----------



## Temps_Riising (Jun 9, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> thanx M8...unfortunatelly my 8500 has an fsb wall at 597mhz..



Awwww thats a real shame


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Perhaps it's time to pull out the LN2?



i`ll gain 3-10 mhz on fsb....its not worth the trouble...


----------



## sno.lcn (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice score, I'm hoping to get some good results from my e8500 when it arrives    My e8400 is close to topped out on fsb like your e8500


----------



## wickerman (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i`ll gain 3-10 mhz on fsb....its not worth the trouble...



Sure it is. I would do it if I had an LN2 pot.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 10, 2008)

This is the best i could manage with the E8400 till now in Vista x64 ... i'll try in XP soon


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2008)

wickerman said:


>



is that... real? uggh no EEEPC for me.


----------



## Temps_Riising (Jun 10, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> This is the best i could manage with the E8400 till now in Vista x64 ... i'll try in XP soon



Thats nice!.....makes me realise how lucky I was with my E8200 what will do more than 4.4gig on 1.5V!   Although I can only get 4.7gig out of the 8500 on air   payback I suppose.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 10, 2008)

@Temps_riising, the odd thing is this E8400 was able to hit 4.6-4.7 at the same 1.58V i was supplying to it yesterday (philbrown23 made it on the first week)  ... but my vdroop at those high voltages is terrible, i still didn't achieved 4.5, the DFI support for the BIOS of the DK is not that good and maybe the "burn-in" of the CPU has been done so ... i'll have to investigate more or "resign"

Anyway, can do 4.05Ghz 100% stable just on 1.39V @ idle - 1.36V @ load so i'm pretty satisfied ... cause 4 was my primary objective and it has been achieved 

Thank you!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 11, 2008)

First bench with the E8500, don't know how much time I will have over the next couple of days seeing as how tomorrow is my dad's bday and mine is thursday.  Come this weekend I hope to have some impressive(ish) scores though.


----------



## Temps_Riising (Jun 11, 2008)

@ Dark.....if you dont mind me asking, why you only using an 8x multi?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 11, 2008)

That was just a quick test to see if it would fully load windows, I should have been asleep then rather than playing, by this weekend I will be playing with it more.


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 11, 2008)

here is mine 




Bloomfield


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2008)

now morgoth i think this is a little more your speed






it uses super-nutburst


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 11, 2008)

lol i score in 40sec


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> lol i score in 40sec



really shit my 3000+ on s754 did better than that @2.56ghz as did my 3400+ @ 2.35ghz lolz


netburst FTL


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 11, 2008)

laugh my next cpu wil be superior to yours


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> laugh my next cpu wil be superior to yours



see now thats just doubtful you don't even know what i'm updating to!


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 11, 2008)

core2?  XD


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> core2?  XD



i'm not telling


----------



## Temps_Riising (Jun 11, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'm not telling



My guess is a Commodore 64


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 11, 2008)

New score, upped the multi, need to get Memset again so I can play with more timings.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 12, 2008)

Must....have....more....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

I will be getting new ram by next week so i hope to have new scores up.


----------



## Temps_Riising (Jun 12, 2008)

Dark, If you dont mind me suggesting....... try her on a 9x multi therefore set your fsb speed at 502mhz, (obviously a little more FSB voltage), that way you should increase your ram speed @ 1:1, those ballistix should do 1200+mhz without breaking a sweat and I reckon the ram speed alone will get you near to 10 secs flat.


----------



## Spirou (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey... i'm at 4800 MHz on air with my P4D 

Now i got 26.969s for 1m (0DAA57ED).

 

Validated with: 4800 MHz on my CPU,
1014 Mhz on my GPU, 1441 MHz on my GRAM,
450 MHz (4,4,4,12, trd4) on my DDR2-667 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=374590

What the hell... smells like smoke in my room?


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 12, 2008)

nice score
hmm not ht? :S i tough every pentium 4 3ghz or higher got ht


----------



## Spirou (Jun 12, 2008)

Temp looks fine, 43 idle and 71 at dualprime 

There is a later one with ht and eist. I should have bought it two weeks later.


----------



## platinumyahoo (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Jun 14, 2008)

You should get the 1.5 XS Mod from the download section.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 14, 2008)

platinumyahoo said:


>



use 1.5 mod


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2008)

platinumyahoo said:


> http://i29.tinypic.com/i293et.jpg





Nice run!


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 14, 2008)

When will the scores be updated again?


----------



## chuck216 (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's my score with my new Athlon 64 X2 5600+, Brisbane running at 3190 MHz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2008)

i'm always impressed what you can do with that E1200. yes, its easier to just buy a faster CPU... but its nowhere near as fun


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks man. A new motherboard is definitely needed. When that time comes I am going to shoot for sub 20's with it.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

Have you tried playing with Memset at all?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, I have and the timings are the same that are available to me in bios. The timings that do not show in bios cannot be tweaked in Memset.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm always impressed what you can do with that E1200. yes, its easier to just buy a faster CPU... but its nowhere near as fun



The hell you say, my QX is the most fun I've had in ages. lol.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is my best score so far.  Going to DDR3.  Then things should be fun.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2008)

*My Score*

Here is my score, right now i am 3.3GHz and working it.  If i get it stable at anything higher then I'll post up new scores.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty, could you upload that picture again with a higher resolution, I can't even read anything on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Chicken Patty, could you upload that picture again with a higher resolution, I can't even read anything on it.



just did, sorry, I realized after I posted it.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 17, 2008)

I think you should be able to get your ram and CPU speed higher and get you scores lower than that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I think you should be able to get your ram and CPU speed higher and get you scores lower than that.



I just started to overclock like 2 days ago.  How do I do that.  I know i set my memory at 667MHz and my HT at 800MHz.  If I left that untouched I couldn't even get past 3.150GHz.  Maybe I can put my memory back to 800GHz.  If you got any opinions on what I should do shoot me a PM, I don't to hijack this thread.  Thanks!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 17, 2008)

I want a damn C2D anyone want to trade AM2 stuff for 775 or want to buy the stuff (excludes RAM,PSU,HDD)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 18, 2008)

Fist run with my new ram haven't done much tweaking YET but i will be working on it over the next few days


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2008)

What's the new ram, and what was the old ram?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2008)

*New Score*

I tweaked my RAM a bit and got a slightly better score.  Went from 26.1xx, to 25.7xx


I mean to have on cpuz on the cpu screen and the other on the memory but didnt realize both were the same.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Fist run with my new ram haven't done much tweaking YET but i will be working on it over the next few days



your getting there ;P my best is 26.781


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's mine from awhile back,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2008)

What's your now CJ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 18, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> What's the new ram, and what was the old ram?



The old ram was 1gb Geil DDR2 800 @4-4-4-12 the new ram is 2gb OCZ Reaper 1066@864@4-4-4-10
I can't get my ram to full speed because of chipset. With both kits my rig would hang at 1000mhz so i am thinking it is time for a new board. Anyone know of a AM2 or AM2+ board that is around $100 or less and has 2.4v+ for ram and 1.55v+for CPU that has alot of overclocking options I will be getting that a while from now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> your getting there ;P my best is 26.781



My board won't let me get to 1ghz on ram.Same happened with my Geil ram. So i think it is getting time to get a new board


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 18, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> What's your now CJ?



Phenom now 

If i get bored enough tom, i might try to see what i can get. Can't go to high or fry it. It's pretty much bough already


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 18, 2008)

here is one that is a little better


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2008)

C'mon POS. I know you can hit sub 27 seconds! Try to get that proc up to about 3.2.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 18, 2008)

My chipset isn't letting me do it. If I up the bus speed 2mhz more my screen does this... and i know it is the chipset because i gave the ram more voltage the CPU more voltage and loosened the timings also tried a lower CPU mult so it has to be chipset and giving it voltage does no good...I will keep trying. Anyways this is what my screen does after giving it 2mhz more


----------



## sno.lcn (Jun 18, 2008)

Did my first LN2 last night


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> Did my first LN2 last night



you'll need to update your specs now. it says 5.1 as a max


----------



## sno.lcn (Jun 18, 2008)

Will do, thanks


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My board won't let me get to 1ghz on ram.Same happened with my Geil ram. So i think it is getting time to get a new board



you don't need 1ghz just get tight timings i get 3-3-3-8 on mine  2.4v 800mhz


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 18, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> Did my first LN2 last night



Omg, 1.880V it's extremely high, sure you need that HIGH VOLTS to get 5.32? Didn't tried at 1.6-1.7 ? Even if you do it on LN2 so heat is not a problem ... that's a quite high voltage for the 45nm even if you run it just for benchings, it's even high for a 65 or maybe 90nm CPU just for benching ... so consider first to up other voltages from the Mobo, as the FSB Termination Voltage or the NB Voltage, before upraising the Vcore to that dramatically levels and avoid a dead chip due to that high voltages, it's just my practical advice

Anyway sno.lcn, that's a great score!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2008)

CPU-z does not recognize my 1333 boot strap correctly for timings. They are 1:1 4-4-4-12.
Proof:





For some reason it feels like I have a little mroe room to go.


----------



## sno.lcn (Jun 18, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Omg, 1.880V it's extremely high, sure you need that HIGH VOLTS to get 5.32? Didn't tried at 1.6-1.7 ? Even if you do it on LN2 so heat is not a problem ... that's a quite high voltage for the 45nm even if you run it just for benchings, it's even high for a 65 or maybe 90nm CPU just for benching ... so consider first to up other voltages from the Mobo, as the FSB Termination Voltage or the NB Voltage, before upraising the Vcore to that dramatically levels and avoid a dead chip due to that high voltages, it's just my practical advice
> 
> Anyway sno.lcn, that's a great score!



You're right, it can definitely go way lower.  I'm doing another run tonight


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 18, 2008)

I saw E8500's hitting 5.12Ghz on 1.512V-1.530V as the fitseries3's one (ok he got one of the bests E8500's around there with a so low vid, it was 0.9 or that) ... but you should be able to hit 5.1-5.2 on maybe 1,56V-1,58V, i wouldn't bench higher than 1.65-1.7V on 45nm ... even if i own a LN2 pot ... just for a lil bit of safety, but it's up to you, keep tryin' my friend and surprise us again with that amazing scores 

edit: WOH! Post #250


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2008)

to hell with it i want to see 2v thru the cpu break 6ghz


----------



## sno.lcn (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think 6ghz on p35 is in the bag (but I'm thinking maybe 5.5 or just over).  P45 may be a different story   Unfortunately I won't have time to play with p45 for another 2 weeks 



@SirKeldon - High clocks/WR's and being afraid of voltage usually don't go together


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> I don't think 6ghz on p35 is in the bag (but I'm thinking maybe 5.5 or just over).  P45 may be a different story   Unfortunately I won't have time to play with p45 for another 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> @SirKeldon - High clocks/WR's and being afraid of voltage usually don't go together








i expect one of these in two weeks then 


that was on an asus commando P965


----------



## sno.lcn (Jun 18, 2008)

I may have to try out some p965 first, I may even have one laying around here somewhere


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 18, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> @SirKeldon - High clocks/WR's and being afraid of voltage usually don't go together



Ya, i know ... the far i punched my E8400 were 1.58V (though i'm just on water) ... but i'm not interested in breaking WR's or achieving that huge clocks, at least, not at the moment ... and also as i said, it's up to you of course, i just gave my opinion, cause "theoritecally" with 1.65-1.7V you should be able to hit those speeds, maybe a lil higher as giorgios.th which used 1.74V ... but definitely 1.9V is really high for a 45nm CPU (specially if we take in consideration the metals and the assembly used in the manufacturing process) ... maybe i'm a lil bit freak cause when i'm seeing those high voltages i'm feeling sorry for the CPU, it's somekind of symbiosis feeling what she would experience and it's not good @ all 

Besides that ... maybe i'm a fan of high decent clocks @ low voltage, so yeah definitely i'm freak 

Anyway, i'll say again it's just your decision ... i love to see high clocks and world records ... but maybe i care too much for the hardware owned by other ppl too, sorry if i bothered you  Keep up the high clocking 

edit: cdawall OMFG!!! 1.904V!!! the symbiosis sensation is growing again


----------



## sno.lcn (Jun 18, 2008)

I definitely see where you're coming from.  Don't worry, I don't abuse any of my daily driver chips (too badly), just the benching ones


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 18, 2008)

Good to know!!! That gives me a quiet breath! In that case ... burn that E8500 @ 6Ghz as cdawall said!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> edit: cdawall OMFG!!! 1.904V!!! the symbiosis sensation is growing again



not quite 45nm but i ran my 130nm 3000+ @ 1.8v 24/7 on stock cooling  and pushed up to 2v still on stock air in a case hehe did 2.2v on a 130nm 3400+


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 18, 2008)

cdawall your a crazy ass. lol. Wish i could give my BE more voltage.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 18, 2008)

YAY!!! 130nm!!! Those bitches are still living??


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> cdawall your a crazy ass. lol. Wish i could give my BE more voltage.



you should a bought my K9A it did 1.88v my K9A2 is a little more sane i think i does 1.6-1.7v or so if i had a sempron or something i would have no issues using that whole amount to see if i could break 4ghz with it 



SirKeldon said:


> YAY!!! 130nm!!! Those bitches are still living??



yep sold the 3000+ to xvi no idea what he has done with it and i still have the 3400+ i plan on turning it into a MATX rig for my bros


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 18, 2008)

How much voltage does this board give CPU and how much for RAM? I may get that and a Sempron when i get the money to try and get a 100% OC 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136044


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> How much voltage does this board give CPU and how much for RAM? I may get that and a Sempron when i get the money to try and get a 100% OC
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136044



no idea


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't find any info like that on it. But it would be cool if i has 1.6v or higher


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 18, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My chipset isn't letting me do it. If I up the bus speed 2mhz more my screen does this... and i know it is the chipset because i gave the ram more voltage the CPU more voltage and loosened the timings also tried a lower CPU mult so it has to be chipset and giving it voltage does no good...I will keep trying. Anyways this is what my screen does after giving it 2mhz more



Could anyone confirm that this is probably the chipset


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 19, 2008)

If you are currently using onboard video, that is whats up.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 19, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> Did my first LN2 last night



If you have the $ I would say get a ASUS P5Q3 like DD has, they can hit 600+ FSB, plus DDR3.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you are currently using onboard video, that is whats up.



yeah i am using onboard. But do you think it still would be good to get a 790(not sure what 790 i can afford) chipset?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 19, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yeah i am using onboard. But do you think it still would be good to get a 790(not sure what 790 i can afford) chipset?



I would say pick up flclisgreat's DFI 790FX board, and if your chip is from a good batch, you might be able to get 3.3GHz on air.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 19, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yeah i am using onboard. But do you think it still would be good to get a 790(not sure what 790 i can afford) chipset?



I think it's a better idea to pick up a new gfx card. lol.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 19, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> If you have the $ I would say get a ASUS P5Q3 like DD has, they can hit 600+ FSB, plus DDR3.



nahhhhhh...go for the evolution....best choice for fsb+DDR3..


----------



## sno.lcn (Jun 19, 2008)

Getting closer    @ -112C, Team Xtreem PC8000 @ 2.45v, although I'm still being a baby with the timings


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I think it's a better idea to pick up a new gfx card. lol.



that is given. I was asking if it would be good to pick up a new mobo when i get the gfx card
I am thinking i am going to try to get a 4850 and a DFI 790FX


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2008)

*Best Score Till Date*

Here is my best score until todays date.  The only changes from my previous scores on page 80 is just my memory TRC went from 24 clocks to 16 clocks.  I tried running 4-4-4-12 but it didnt boot.  So now its at 5-5-5-13-2T.  If you have any suggestions on my memory timings, please let me know.  I've only been into this overclocking and memory timings crap for about 1 week.  So i think i've gone pretty far in such short time 

I have done a 24.7 before, but this was at 3.4 GHz, but for some reason I cannot get the system to pass a prime95 test at 3.4 GHz, no matter what I do, looser timings, etc.  Just no luck


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2008)

quick question...


...what was the last time the scoreboard on the 1st page was updated.  Just curious, anybody know???


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 23, 2008)

No idea on the updates, nice score JR and Chicken.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 23, 2008)

Been a while since the boards been updated, a good few months.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> No idea on the updates, nice score JR and Chicken.



thanks bro.  Seems like the 3.4 GHz doesn't wanna go lol.  This is the best I can get.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> No idea on the updates, nice score JR and Chicken.



Hey man, finally got past the 3.4 mark.  3.5GHz 

I watercooled it and so far im up to 3.5 @ 1.48 volts.  About 51º C under load.  Lets see where it can go.


new Super Pi is 24 flat


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> quick question...
> 
> 
> ...what was the last time the scoreboard on the 1st page was updated.  Just curious, anybody know???



sorry i haven't had time to do updates in a while however redoing it when i get the chance new score on my 5000BE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> sorry i haven't had time to do updates in a while however redoing it when i get the chance new score on my 5000BE
> 
> 
> nice score man.  I would like to see how I rank with the new Score.  I think on HWBOt im like 24th or something.  for my processor.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2008)

nice score man.  I would like to see how I rank with the new Score.  I think on HWBOt im like 24th or something.  for my processor.[/QUOTE]

yea my move to H2O is on so hopefully i can get up there were yours is right now i'm stuck @ a max of 3.488ghz


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> yea my move to H2O is on so hopefully i can get up there were yours is right now i'm stuck @ a max of 3.488ghz



Think you are stuck due to chip or cooling?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Think you are stuck due to chip or cooling?



both cause i'm pushing 1.7v to get there will run @ 1.62v but not stable i'm thinking temps since it was even less stable @ 1.7v


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Jun 29, 2008)

I see the DFI is doing you well, can't wait to see how it helps with other benches.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 29, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Here my results for a Q6600 OC to approx 3.7GHz



I improved my OC..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 29, 2008)

Congrats Laurijan!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2008)

Laurijan, that is awesome man.  God you gotta love those damn intels haha


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 29, 2008)

Wait till i get my water cooling.. all this OCing was done only by an AC7 and AS5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Wait till i get my water cooling.. all this OCing was done only by an AC7 and AS5



I could only imagine hehe.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2008)

W00t!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> W00t!



MOAR!!!!  Nice man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2008)

nice!!!!!  It keeps getting better and better for you.  Great Job.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

my god man! Thats a nice overclock. I want to see more.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 30, 2008)

Sub20!!! Nice JrRacinFan!! very nice dude! 3,5Ghz on a celeron, that's insane, almost 100% of OC on your model right?

Keep up the good scores!! 

ps: i upgraded my ram to a pair of Corsair Dominator's 8500C5DF ver 1.2 (so built with Micron D9's as far as i know) ... as soon as my exams end i'll do some SuperPi to test the 1:1 on this P45 mobo


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2008)

Closer to 120%. Thanks. Stock clock is 1.6Ghz.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Closer to 120%. Thanks. Stock clock is 1.6Ghz.



Get some LN2 and clock it till 200%! BURN THAT CHIP!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Get some LN2 and clock it till 200%! BURN THAT CHIP!



200% hmmmm ....

That would be roughly 4.8Ghz  600 FSB ... holy crap! Only can be done with a Biostar P45 board and Transcend aXeRAMs. Anyone wanna donate to the "Wanna-See-A-Burned-Chip" Fund??


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 30, 2008)

Here be mine:


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 30, 2008)

You need the shot with the checksum at the end.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> 200% hmmmm ....
> 
> That would be roughly 4.8Ghz  600 FSB ... holy crap! Only can be done with a Biostar P45 board and Transcend aXeRAMs. Anyone wanna donate to the "Wanna-See-A-Burned-Chip" Fund??



you can hit a 600mhz FSB on other boards


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 4, 2008)

lol crazy everest!  this is ddr2!!!


----------



## sheps999 (Jul 11, 2008)

1.66GHz Core 2 Duo (on laptop, so not particularly overclockable).





AMD Athlon XP 2.2GHz (again, not very overclockable, as the heatsink is only stock, and the PC reboots before it gets to the OS loading screen )


----------



## pagalms (Jul 11, 2008)

socket A power


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice clock on the Sempron pagalms. I miss my Socket A rig


----------



## suraswami (Jul 11, 2008)

Will Super PI work on Linux?  wonder how much higher score can we get using Linux.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 11, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Will Super PI work on Linux?  wonder how much higher score can we get using Linux.



works w/ wine np.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 11, 2008)

I want a Sempron sooooo bad


----------



## pagalms (Jul 11, 2008)

Forgot to mention - it's 2500+ with box cooling. Soon i'll make a DI pot and try to squeeze out bit more from it


----------



## cdawall (Jul 11, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Forgot to mention - it's 2500+ with box cooling. Soon i'll make a DI pot and try to squeeze out bit more from it



unlock the multi?


----------



## pagalms (Jul 11, 2008)

Already tried to. It's not unlockable.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 12, 2008)

Playing with the E7200 and some DDR3 on the Gigabyte MB, don't like the BIOS much, but getting a E8500 and a W/C setup this week so that should be fun.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 12, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Already tried to. It's not unlockable.



What brand is the motherboard's chipset?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Playing with the E7200 and some DDR3 on the Gigabyte MB, don't like the BIOS much, but getting a E8500 and a W/C setup this week so that should be fun.



not bad grass-hoppa 
i was having trouble getting into the 9's w/ e7200 @ 5ghz... its SO FREAKING HARD 

e8500 blows it away, you will have tons-o-fun 

*edit*
here is a bit better super-pi + ddr2 bandwidth.  though everything says its ddr3, ITS DDR2 SUCKA JUST LOOK AT THE MOBO!






i swear this is a latency+bandwidth w/r or something for this mobo...  anybody w/ p45 can do a comparison?


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yea, selling my old E8500, getting a better one, and watercooling.

That is the other thing I need to get, a P45 board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> not bad grass-hoppa
> i was having trouble getting into the 9's w/ e7200 @ 5ghz... its SO FREAKING HARD
> 
> e8500 blows it away, you will have tons-o-fun
> ...



was that on water?  Anyhow, awesome score.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Yea, selling my old E8500, getting a better one, and watercooling.
> 
> That is the other thing I need to get, a P45 board.



whats wrong w/ your old e8500?  you have a crap vid like i do?  try the 9 multi.  it seems to work best w/ my cpu... just x38/x48 + high fsb dont mix too well and i need a combo of both.  p45 pcie 8x 8x bandwidth does not cut it for me.  be prepared for high performance level, high latency, and  low bandwidth.



Chicken Patty said:


> was that on water?  Anyhow, awesome score.



unmodded vapochill.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> was that on water?  Anyhow, awesome score.



That is on air, on a motherboard that I don't like much, so once I have a better MB, that score should drop.  The E8500 will be under water, E7200 will be under air for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> That is on air, on a motherboard that I don't like much, so once I have a better MB, that score should drop.  The E8500 will be under water, E7200 will be under air for now.



holy crap, thats nice, freaking awesome.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

very nice indeed.  what cooler?  the xig?

if you are going water, i highly recommend trying sub-zero cooling.  you can make your own water chiller fairly easily and inexpensively.  sub-zero is where its at.  trust me on this.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 12, 2008)

Xig with the crossbow bolt through kit and MX-2.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Xig with the crossbow bolt through kit and MX-2.



how did you like that cooler?  personally i dont think i could ever go to anything but ss phase or colder.  overclocking becomes less and more frustrating at the same time... whole different ball park, but really really REALLY fun!


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 12, 2008)

It's nice, will be on the backup rig since I don't have the funds for a 2nd watercooling setup.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> It's nice, will be on the backup rig since I don't have the funds for a 2nd watercooling setup.



so un-cap that sucka!  drop your temps 10c+ i promise.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 12, 2008)

Probably won't since I don't know how much I will be using it, might sell it since the backup rig won't honestly be getting too much use for now.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

boo! boo!


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 12, 2008)

Might be tempted to do it on the E8500, that + WC should mean some really nice temps.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2008)

you should build one like me 

check my build thread i'm integrating it into my case


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 14, 2008)

Playing around with setFSB, not bad for a e7200 on air.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 14, 2008)

What are your temps dark? I just started playing with my new e7200, got it up to 4.2 easy, just over 12.5 for 1M, but still working on it.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 14, 2008)

Idle temps we 39c, load, was around 60c.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 14, 2008)

god i really need to update this thread but i really dont want to lol


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 14, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Playing around with setFSB, not bad for a e7200 on air.



4.5 not bad.

now.... kill explorer, set priority to realtime, set affinity to 1 core and USE THE KEYBOARD NO MOUSE.  watch that sucka get into the 10's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2008)

this thread is about 2 years old


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 15, 2008)

in about a month i`ll give a birthday party guys.....


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 17, 2008)

Playing with SuperPi--Haven't Prime tested this OC yet, but no Vista crash  For a 5200+, I'll give it a "respectable..."


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

not bad for a F2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Playing with SuperPi--Haven't Prime tested this OC yet, but no Vista crash  For a 5200+, I'll give it a "respectable..."



great score if you ask me.  1.2 volts, wow thats great.  what clock do these processors run at out the box????


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

2.6ghz


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 17, 2008)

Yep, 2.6.  

Orthos got grouchy within 5 minutes at 2.925 (225x13) so I backed off to 2.886 (222x13) and was stable for a half hour.  I think 225 may be the cap at stock volts and x13;  Haven't toyed with any other timings yet.

It's my first overclocking experience, so I'm going with "slow and steady wins the race."  HT timings are all I've messed with at this point.

More progress as it happens.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 17, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Yep, 2.6.
> 
> Orthos got grouchy within 5 minutes at 2.925 (225x13) so I backed off to 2.886 (222x13) and was stable for a half hour.  I think 225 may be the cap at stock volts and x13;  Haven't toyed with any other timings yet.
> 
> ...



what temps do you get?


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 17, 2008)

suraswami said:


> what temps do you get?



Sat right at 50 during Orthos.  About 38C Idle/doing regular stuff.

And GoatEater, stop showing off.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL - under DICE !


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> LOL - under DICE !



bet you could get a bettre score using a Biostar


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 17, 2008)

Another run using the right SuperPi and the stable 2.886.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> bet you could get a bettre score using a Biostar



I know I could -just picking the right memory for the TP45 HP would be a bit tough


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Yep, 2.6.
> 
> Orthos got grouchy within 5 minutes at 2.925 (225x13) so I backed off to 2.886 (222x13) and was stable for a half hour.  I think 225 may be the cap at stock volts and x13;  Haven't toyed with any other timings yet.
> 
> ...



lol my first time overclocking i was like i am going for the max i can get. slowly upped CPU voltage to 1.55v and ram to 2.2v(before i had the balls to run higher) and started upping my HT speed then when i found the max for my CPU (x2 4600+) and ram (Geil ultra ddr2 800) i lowered the mult. and set the ram strap to 667 and set timings from CL4 to CL5 then did the same thing again. After that i started to tweak the timings. sure i had a few BSOD and system hangs also had to clear the CMOS a few times but all in good fun and i didn't kill anything.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 17, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> but all in good fun and i didn't kill anything.



This is the key.  This is only got the rig I've got and if I fried something, my wife would kill me.  She's not a big fan of downtime, and you don't argue with a woman that's 8 months pregnant.  She got mad at me the other day when I switched over to Vista because it was too slow.  It was fine once SP1 and all the updates and tweaks were done, but I nearly lost my balls on that one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> This is the key.  This is only got the rig I've got and if I fried something, my wife would kill me.  She's not a big fan of downtime, and you don't argue with a woman that's 8 months pregnant.  She got mad at me the other day when I switched over to Vista because it was too slow.  It was fine once SP1 and all the updates and tweaks were done, but I nearly lost my balls on that one.



wow... Then take it easy on the computer then.congrats on the baby.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 17, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> This is the key.  I've only got the rig I've got and if I fried something, my wife would kill me.  She's not a big fan of downtime, and you don't argue with a *woman*



Fixed - pregnant, no arguing keep that blood pressure down!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> Fixed - pregnant, no arguing keep that blood pressure down!



lol it is true... arguing with a woman is like arguing online it does you no good just makes you look like a dumb ass


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Another run using the right SuperPi and the stable 2.886.



You just gotta lower that multi and raise FSB, let that puppy fly!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> You just gotta lower that multi and raise FSB, let that puppy fly!



why lower the multi? AMD doesn't get a big boost off of higher bus speed like Intel does. With upping the bus speed on AMD you get higher ram speed but not the big boost because AMD uses HTT not FSB so less of a bottleneck


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

We know that, but the higher FSB gives the system additional bandwidth and further reduced latencies for the on-die memory controller which is infinately useful when the systems memory subroutines and CPU are tasked with handling such jobs like physics processing.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> We know that, but the higher FSB gives the system additional bandwidth and further reduced latencies for the on-die memory controller which is infinately useful when the systems memory subroutines and CPU are tasked with handling such jobs like physics processing.



i forgot about the lower latencies for the ram. I remember that my latencies on the L2 and ram both got lower when i upped the bus speed with a lower CPU mult. even with ram divider upped . I went from around 54ns to about 47ns that is using everest.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 18, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


>



bah, dont make me bust out my p5q-e and beat that score w/ 200 less on cpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> bah, dont make me bust out my p5q-e and beat that score w/ 200 less on cpu



really nice score.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, since I went water. Decided to play with superpi. 

Q6700 at 3.8mhz ram at 506.6   {13.786}





and Q6700 at 3.5 Ram at 526.4 {14.809}


----------



## sno.lcn (Aug 9, 2008)

Just getting started with this baby


----------



## Bytor (Aug 9, 2008)

Ran it on a DFI x38 MB and E7200.

OC'd to 3.7 ghz


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> Just getting started with this baby



That's an INSANE clock for only 1.53V.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> Just getting started with this baby



nice score bro


----------



## Andy_007 (Aug 10, 2008)

AMD X2 4200+ G2 Brisbane @3377.6mhz (not very stable) 
DDR2@844mhz@5-5-5-15
27.359s


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 13, 2008)

i cant say i`m very pleased with my Q822A...i expected ~100mhz more with that voltage...SS at -42C..this piece was very hot...25C difference from coretemp - evap temp..


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2008)

i was expecting you to break 8sec with a e8600


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 13, 2008)

i bought it today and played for about 2 hrs....
of course it`s more to come..


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i bought it today and played for about 2 hrs....
> of course it`s more to come..



i like hearing that wjhats your goal with that thing?

and what mobo are you on?


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 13, 2008)

mmmmm.6ghz for start with a cascade and then maybe LN2..
Rampage formula,0407 bios


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2008)

what that X48 top out FSB wise?


----------



## sno.lcn (Aug 13, 2008)

Hopefully I can get some better when the EP45T Extreme gets here


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2008)

lol someone is a bit of a show off


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 13, 2008)

dice?nice V/mhz ratio..


----------



## sno.lcn (Aug 13, 2008)

No, LN2 @ around -90 on that run.  Probably need a tad more on DI I'm thinking.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 13, 2008)

i guess that you`ll catch 5.9 - 6ghz with -120C and ~1.9V..


----------



## trt740 (Aug 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> what that X48 top out FSB wise?



with that chip way into the 600fsb range


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 13, 2008)

with no search at all and air cooled NB @ 1.75V topped at 615mhz.


----------



## sno.lcn (Aug 13, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i guess that you`ll catch 5.9 - 6ghz with -120C and ~1.9V..



I'm hoping for closer to 1.7v, or even lower.  Bad thing is cold boot at -105.  Good thing is I haven't found a cold bug yet.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> I'm hoping for closer to 1.7v, or even lower.  Bad thing is cold boot at -105.  Good thing is I haven't found a cold bug yet.



i've eard ~120C for coldbug from XS


----------



## trt740 (Aug 14, 2008)

*New Q9450 3.9ghz*

post this one


----------



## DOM (Aug 15, 2008)

trt740 said:


> post this one



is the mem at 1:1 ?


----------



## trt740 (Aug 15, 2008)

DOM said:


> is the mem at 1:1 ?



yes


----------



## DOM (Aug 15, 2008)

trt740 said:


> yes



have you tryed setting the to the next divider ?

but thats the max oc or still playing with it ?

nice oc anyways  

think my mobos holding mine back need alot of volts to get 480x8 to post


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 17, 2008)

Saw this on the Overclocking World Record Database, thought I would share it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Saw this on the Overclocking World Record Database, thought I would share it.



thats nuts.  Freaking awesome toO!


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yup, can't wait to see how well sno.lcn can do with his Gigabyte P45 board and DDR3, something tells me he may be able to break that record (which is listed as the #1 for Intel based CPUs).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Yup, can't wait to see how well sno.lcn can do with his Gigabyte P45 board and DDR3, something tells me he may be able to break that record (which is listed as the #1 for Intel based CPUs).



nice.  I wish AMD had support for DDR3 already.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 17, 2008)

My score on my e7200..


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice.  I wish AMD had support for DDR3 already.



why it wont make a huge difference nothing will until there is a mare core revamp phenoms are nice but its still only ~10% better clock for clock and this is form personal experience.

old DDR1 s939 (the FX57s) chips held most of the records up until the 6400BE came out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> why it wont make a huge difference nothing will until there is a mare core revamp phenoms are nice but its still only ~10% better clock for clock and this is form personal experience.
> 
> old DDR1 s939 (the FX57s) chips held most of the records up until the 6400BE came out.



From what I heard DDR3 is fast as heck, I've never experienced it, but I've heard great things about DDR3.  It'll just be cool to have a board/CPU that supports it along with DDR2.  Do we have that yet, no right?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2008)

there are intel boards that can run DDR2 and DDR3, however you cant run both at the same time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2008)

Mussels said:


> there are intel boards that can run DDR2 and DDR3, however you cant run both at the same time.



yeah I know intel has it, obviously you cant run both at once.  But AMD doesn't support DDR3 at all that i Know off.

What I meant is that it'll be cool for AMD to have a board that can support DDR2 and DDR3 like intel does, but that i Know off they don't yet.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah I know intel has it, obviously you cant run both at once.  But AMD doesn't support DDR3 at all that i Know off.
> 
> What I meant is that it'll be cool for AMD to have a board that can support DDR2 and DDR3 like intel does, but that i Know off they don't yet.



correct. with AMD it comes down to the IMC (memory controller in the CPU)

AMD will *not* have DDR3 support until socket AM3 comes out. From what i read, you can (Supposedly) put an AM3 CPU into an AM2+ mobo and run it on DDR2, or put it in an AM3 board for DDR3. You can not put an AM2/+ CPU into an AM3 socket.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2008)

Mussels said:


> correct. with AMD it comes down to the IMC (memory controller in the CPU)
> 
> AMD will *not* have DDR3 support until socket AM3 comes out. From what i read, you can (Supposedly) put an AM3 CPU into an AM2+ mobo and run it on DDR2, or put it in an AM3 board for DDR3. You can not put an AM2/+ CPU into an AM3 socket.



that is the same understanding I have of it so far as well.


----------



## jirure (Aug 18, 2008)

My score with an E7200 @ 4.0 GHz

http://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=piscreenme6.jpg


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 18, 2008)

E7200@4ghz on air (thermalright ultra 120 extreme), Abit IX38 (not good enough), Team Xtreem DDR2 2gb kit pc8500:


----------



## jirure (Aug 19, 2008)

nINJAkECIL said:


> E7200@4ghz on air (thermalright ultra 120 extreme), Abit IX38 (not good enough), Team Xtreem DDR2 2gb kit pc8500:





1.6V???

try to put 0.1v on north bridge and 1.4v on vcore. Cause i haven't seen many ppl who need 1.6v to hit 4.0ghz on a e7200


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 19, 2008)

not 1,6v
CPU-Z detects vcore incorrectly. I use 1,45v on that set up.my E7200 were not so good. plus, may mobo also somehow react poorly on these 45nm babies. different story with 200mhz and 266mhz 65nm C2D 

I've tried everything I can, and the only solution came up was a hard mod.


----------



## jirure (Aug 19, 2008)

nINJAkECIL said:


> not 1,6v
> CPU-Z detects vcore incorrectly. I use 1,45v on that set up.my E7200 were not so good. plus, may mobo also somehow react poorly on these 45nm babies. different story with 200mhz and 266mhz 65nm C2D
> 
> I've tried everything I can, and the only solution came up was a hard mod.





Like is said in my last post. put +0.1v on northbridge and vcore between 1.3750 - 1.4 should work. works fine by me for 4.0ghz tressed 55 celcius.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2008)

Damn I havent posted in this thread for years,,,,I assume it's not updated anymore?


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 19, 2008)

jirure said:


> Like is said in my last post. put +0.1v on northbridge and vcore between 1.3750 - 1.4 should work. works fine by me for 4.0ghz tressed 55 celcius.


doesn't work here mate...
has to be 1,4v (+0,15v) on MCH and 1,4v (+0,3v) on CPU VTT on this mobo.
but, on those setup, I can go up all the way until 4,15ghz only add +0,015v on vcore
this mobo has to be hardmod


----------



## trt740 (Aug 19, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn I havent posted in this thread for years,,,,I assume it's not updated anymore?



PT used to update it, so nope.


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 19, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn I havent posted in this thread for years,,,,I assume it's not updated anymore?





> Last edited by giorgos th.; *02-11-2008* at 05:08 AM.



looks like it is


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> PT used to update it, so nope.



Where's he gone, aint seen him for ages?  not since I came back on after move.


----------



## imperialreign (Aug 19, 2008)

I think I'll post this one up:









Q6600 @ 4050MHz:  12.594s


Running a quad at 4GHz on air 


(yeah, I'm friggin insane - you wouldn't believe how hot I was letting those cores get with other benchmarks )






-edit-




DOM said:


> pic not working




damn ******* . . .

fine, I'll just upload the pic here and edit my post


----------



## DOM (Aug 19, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I think I'll post this one up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pic not working


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 20, 2008)

and some more at 5624mhz @ -37C load..


----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 20, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> and some more at 5624mhz @ -37C load..


can't even tap the prt scr key, eh mate?
nice one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> and some more at 5624mhz @ -37C load..



Sweet man.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 21, 2008)

I think this is pretty good considering the clock speed.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2008)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I think this is pretty good considering the clock speed.



that beats my score at 3.6, so yes its great.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 21, 2008)

Finally got around to doing some runs with this, might put the E8500 in the system tonight and play.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 21, 2008)

Playing with the E8500.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 21, 2008)

nINJAkECIL said:


> can't even tap the prt scr key, eh mate?
> nice one



here is one with prt scr...


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2008)

G.......is that a booted to windows clock or a clockgen type overclock in windows?


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 21, 2008)

setfsb M8..with that Vcore i boot at 5400mhz and then raise..


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> setfsb M8..with that Vcore i boot at 5400mhz and then raise..



Ahhhhhh you see I am a purist   but then I dont win any records


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 21, 2008)

setfsb and memset are the most valuable tools M8...


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> setfsb and memset are the most valuable tools M8...



Depends which way you look at it, as I said, I am a purist, if I cant boot to windows with an overclock, I dont consider it's a successful overclock.....dont get me wrong, I am not talking stability here, thats something else.....to me, overclocking in the windows envoirnement is "theoretical" and not real although I certainly am not knocking those that do.....just my own views.......I might actually give it a try sometime just to see how much extra it will give me.


----------



## xvi (Aug 21, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> to me, overclocking in the windows envoirnement is "theoretical" and not real although I certainly am not knocking those that do



If overclocking inside windows via ClockGen is theoretical, does that imply that it can be "unlocked" with tweaking?

If I may pick your brain, do you have a system to find what your limiting factor is?
Example, I've managed to boot 2.8GHz stable in Linux, but I can barely ClockGen 2.4GHz in Windows. The only difference I can think of is that Windows boots off RAID, but that's on the ICH and should have its frequency locked in.. I think.

WINE didn't like SuperPI


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2008)

xvi said:


> If overclocking inside windows via ClockGen is theoretical, does that imply that it can be "unlocked" with tweaking?
> 
> If I may pick your brain, do you have a system to find what your limiting factor is?
> Example, I've managed to boot 2.8GHz stable in Linux, but I can barely ClockGen 2.4GHz in Windows. The only difference I can think of is that Windows boots off RAID, but that's on the ICH and should have its frequency locked in.. I think.
> ...



No I dont thinks so.....my theoretical statement meant that in my eyes (not necessarily anyone elses view) if you boot to windows then raise voltages and FSB thru software thats great and many would say thats an acheived overclock, if you then double click on a shortcut and your system crashes because the overclocked CPU is actually having to do some work at that speed and fails then to me it's "theoretical".......being able to boot to windows with an overclock is much more stressful than say running SuperPi 1M....but as I said, thats just a personal view.....when I put on my specs that my baby E8200 runs at 4.5gig, thats because it does actually run at 4.5gig, I am not saying it is stable in all apps at that speed but it will actually do things and boot!
For example, take my graphics card, in the windows envoirnment (2D), I can go to EVGA Precision tool and set my GPU speed linked to 850mhz and apply it, GPU-Z will clearly show that it is running at 850mhz but does anyone think that if I go into anything 3D it will do anything but crash my system?

I am not denying the legitimacy of using software in the Windows envoirnment, it's just a practice I dont follow personally.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 21, 2008)

ok...stability at boot frequency....32m is the best....


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 21, 2008)

More playing around with the E8500, on the P5Q3 now, couple of shots here, first is a run with the performace level at normal before installing memset, second I dropped performace level to 7 from 9 which seems to be all that it will let me go.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 21, 2008)

How often is the list updated?


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 21, 2008)

Very rarely, but we still post in it since it seems to be the best way to show off rather than creating new useless threads.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 21, 2008)

Shucks. Something interesting to note.... turning off the side bar brought me down to 
13.759 from 13.775. Safe mode nets me a 13.697, but that doesn't count. I wonder if anyone else has a better clock speed to time ratio? I can't go over 3400mhz anyways, I got a crappy chip.


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 21, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Very rarely, but we still post in it since *it seems to be the best way to show off rather than creating new useless threads*.


you got a point dude 

E7200 (again). retired already


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2008)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Shucks. Something interesting to note.... turning off the side bar brought me down to
> 13.759 from 13.775. Safe mode nets me a 13.697, but that doesn't count. I wonder if anyone else has a better clock speed to time ratio? I can't go over 3400mhz anyways, I got a crappy chip.



Does the ram run any faster than 850Mhz. You could try to see how far the ram Oc's and try a different divider. I say running closer to 1000MHz would net a better score!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 21, 2008)

this will be interesting. My 5000+ BE on a mild overclock fetches 33 odd seconds.

However my Q6600 arrives tomorrow, so that will be a nice comparison


----------



## DaEnigma (Aug 21, 2008)

Not bad for only 4.06ghz


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 22, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Does the ram run any faster than 850Mhz. You could try to see how far the ram Oc's and try a different divider. I say running closer to 1000MHz would net a better score!



It does run faster. Over 1000MHz, but at 5 5 5 15, which is actually slower for superpi, only really helps with 3d 06. The faster you can get your ram to go at 4 4 4 12 the better your score will be.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 27, 2008)

This is actually my personal best.  No memset since it still is kinda wierd on P45 boards, or maybe just the P5Q3, haven't seen anyone playing with it on the Gigabyte board that sno.lcn is getting.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice clocks dark! Wha is that ram rated for again? 1600? I wonder if you pushed them up to CL6 if you could get them to go even higher.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 27, 2008)

Finally got sub 10s.  This ram can do much better, just the P5Q3 is a very picky board.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry to double post, but here is the best I can seem to get through a few runs, got it twice.  Included the SPD tab for sneekypeet.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 27, 2008)

Can smack me again for this, as per someones advice, tried fiddling with the tRFC.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice dark! can you drop the multi to 9 to increase yer memory?  there seems to be more in that CPU with such good volts there.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 27, 2008)

Probably, I have done I think 8x550, not done the 550 with higher multi though.  Might try here in a second.


----------



## mk_ln (Aug 28, 2008)

14.188 Q6700 @ 3.6


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2008)

hey dark, great runs with that core 2 duo dude


----------



## trt740 (Aug 28, 2008)

*here is one*






  however my memory is holding me back using 1gbx4 makes this harder to raise the ddr2 speeds.


----------



## InPaniC (Sep 4, 2008)

E8600@4900@Stock cooling, soon under DICE


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 5, 2008)

E8600 @ 4940MHz 1.480V On Water.


----------



## choppy (Sep 5, 2008)

e7200 @ 4.2ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2008)

Will be getting out the 478 rig when i have time and overclock the hell out of it


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2008)

For a 478 rig, thats not quite bad... I say burn that chip to the ground man!


----------



## zCexVe (Sep 6, 2008)

This is my other rig.
Features a Striker Extreme and a poor E2200.

I cant get the crappy Kingston KVR over 667.Burned down two sticks though 
I wish I had some DDR800s with me.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> For a 478 rig, thats not quite bad... I say burn that chip to the ground man!



trust me the 478 rig was just given to me... i won't hold anything back i want to try 4ghz...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> trust me the 478 rig was just given to me... i won't hold anything back i want to try 4ghz...



Sweetness man!  all ways good to kill something at lease once a year!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Sweetness man!  all ways good to kill something at lease once a year!




i have already done that lol i killed 2 video cards and 1 stick of ram lol next up is a CPU


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have already done that lol i killed 2 video cards and 1 stick of ram lol next up is a CPU



Well CPU's are one of the hard things to kill... But, it looks like I might of done that my self with my Q6700... I hope not... But, its looking like it!


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 6, 2008)

ADD THIS



Laurijan said:


> I improved my OC..


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats pretty impressive Laurijan.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well CPU's are one of the hard things to kill... But, it looks like I might of done that my self with my Q6700... I hope not... But, its looking like it!



Hope you didn't those are some sweet CPUs.I killed a northwood about a year ago by running 1.7v into it for about 1 week


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2008)

looks like i killed the 478 rig already . that didn't take long


----------



## Bytor (Sep 6, 2008)

See post #2255


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Sweetness man!  all ways good to kill something at lease once a year!



Damn, I have killed a XFX 790i Ultra and a Gigabyte x38 DQ6 in the last year.........  At least I will get a replacement for the 790....the DQ6 was cash down the toilet!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have already done that lol i killed 2 video cards and 1 stick of ram lol next up is a CPU



You still have a bit of catching up to do to me and DaMulta. lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You still have a bit of catching up to do to me and DaMulta. lol.



trust me if i had more money to spend on that stuff it wouldn't take long for me to get up there with you guys


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 7, 2008)

ADD THIS


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 10, 2008)

i have been waiting to get my score into the list for months now..


----------



## DOM (Sep 10, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> i have been waiting to get my score into the list for months now..


Last edited by giorgos th.; 02-10-2008 at 05:08 PM.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 10, 2008)

@tatty- I've killed a Striker II board, and have had a gigabyte and 780i both DOA. I am just glad the Max is still running... A bad OC that took weeks to clear its cmos... lol

@POS- I didn't kill anything! lol.. dead board and a bad oc on the max... Everything up and running.. just have to find my 65bit key again... windows keeps telling me I need to reactivate it.. lol

@Wile E- You and Damulta are crazy! I've killed 3 of the 4 video cards I've owned... well I owned 5... but the 8400 is a back-up...

@Laurijan- That is a sweet Pi score. Glad to see you finally got what you knew you could get!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 10, 2008)

my BE score isn't even on the list... is the list even getting updated?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 10, 2008)

no updates. might want to throw it at a mod on what to have happen with this...


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 10, 2008)

Probably giorgos th is busy making world records


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, I've talked with him a few times and he just comes here anymore to show records... So, I just don't know


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I've talked with him a few times and he just comes here anymore to show records... So, I just don't know



Than he could at least make someone else do the updates


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 10, 2008)

just throw it to a mod and they can get to the bottom of it... maybe make a new thread... but I think if we throw it to a mod we will get the help we need on it.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2008)

actually i'm supposed to do updates and the list needs a revamp i just haven't had a chance with school and changing rigs every 2 weeks lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

cdawall said:


> actually i'm supposed to do updates and the list needs a revamp i just haven't had a chance with school and changing rigs every 2 weeks lol



If that is the case.... You'll NEVER GET your STARS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! moo hahaha


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 11, 2008)

9850be && m3a79-t dlx


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> 9850be && m3a79-t dlx



thats nice bro, I managed to do a 23.8 at 3.3GHz.  From the looks of it, it won't take you that much.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats nice bro, I managed to do a 23.8 at 3.3GHz.  From the looks of it, it won't take you that much.



validation


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> validation



told you meng.  Nice.


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 13, 2008)

hey guys...i`ve been very busy since i stopped updating...new system on the way,i got engaged etc etc..
anyone who has time can update the list,send it to me with a pm and i`ll post it in the first post.
thanx.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 13, 2008)

I volunteered for the job and ask anyone to make sure CPU-Z shows the CPU type / CPU speed and that SuperPi Mod 1.5 XS shows the checksum all in ONE picture.. like this:






This hole operation of updating the scores will take me an estimated week cause its a huge task so be patient!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2008)

IS the xtremesystem Check sum back up and running? The last time I ran Pi, the guys tried to do a update and it just bombed.
Laurijan. I thin you should do a super pi right after a fresh restart and see how it goes.. Might get a better result. 9 things on before Pi even ram Could blog down your system on it all..


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 14, 2008)

I got the list finished in record time because half of the posts were not valid.. i send the list to giorgos th. so that he can post it


----------



## amit_talkin (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is mine, my new setup .

e8400@4.05 GHz,


----------



## vega22 (Sep 14, 2008)

i thought i had added this but it seems not.


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 15, 2008)

first post is updated.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> first post is updated.



Congratulations on your engagement G!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2008)

Lol, I am still in the top 25 with my very old E6850!!  that must have been 18 months ago now


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 15, 2008)

and some fsb action with the 8600 on air..1.83Vmch on air cooling..


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 15, 2008)

I hoped that the list would be colored.. but i can post the color version in thread later when i come home..


----------



## amit_talkin (Sep 15, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> first post is updated.



why my name isnt there? I have already posted my score here

```
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=975111&postcount=2244
```


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 15, 2008)

amit_talkin said:


> why my name isnt there? I have already posted my score here
> 
> ```
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=975111&postcount=2244
> ```



Because you posted the screenshot after the list was already send.. you will be in the next update to come..


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 15, 2008)

did i miss the cut too?


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 15, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> 9850be && m3a79-t dlx



This image is not valid because it lacks the GPU-Z being open in the same picture.. look in post #2241 there is an example how it should be made..


----------



## Bytor (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok got the right version of Super PI now..  Was wondering why my other score was not posted..

UPDATE PLEASE


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 16, 2008)

Since its being updated... add this please!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 16, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Since its being updated... add this please!



Very Nice overclock!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 16, 2008)

too bad its a suicide run, but hey thats why we are here!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2008)

Suicide run?!? I don't see anything bad about it... If it was Suicide run, then you'd have the ram singing Madonna's best song, "Like a Virgin."


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Suicide run?!? I don't see anything bad about it... If it was Suicide run, then you'd have the ram singing Madonna's best song, "Like a Virgin."





 Ill have to get them on audio file next time I see a sub 12 second run!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Ill have to get them on audio file next time I see a sub 12 second run!



That sounds like fun! I can't wait to see those babies sing like the opera! :roll"


----------



## fatguy1992 (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's my best

Q6600 @ 4.1GHz on AIR


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 17, 2008)

@Bytor peet & fatguy

All nice runs! Man, I can't wait to get my interwebz back. Give yah some bench screenshots of "Julie"!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 17, 2008)

@jr you might want to pull that dynex PSU out of your 2nd rig its really only a 250w huntkey if you have the 400w version


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 17, 2008)

Isn´t is nice that this thread is alive again! I hope to do the update once more but that is giorgos th´s decision to make..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> @jr you might want to pull that dynex PSU out of your 2nd rig its really only a 250w huntkey if you have the 400w version



Hmmmm ....

Really have had no stability problems. It's been running with C1E and EIST enabled for at least 4 months now. 

Thanks for the input, I will swap the @Power and the Dynex next chance I get!



Laurijan said:


> Isn´t is nice that this thread is alive again! I hope to do the update once more but that is giorgos th´s decision to make..



Thanks laurijan!


----------



## Bytor (Sep 17, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Isn´t is nice that this thread is alive again! I hope to do the update once more but that is giorgos th´s decision to make..



Yes please update...


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 17, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Yes please update...



Its not enough time from the last update to make a new one.. first there has to be more posts but your screenshot is valid so it will be in the next one..


----------



## cdawall (Sep 17, 2008)

@ Laurijan 1st off thanks for taking over the standings i just haven't had the chance to update in forever one way to make it easier is to use this code for numbering


```
[ list=1]
[insert *here]7.xxxsec intel whatever
[insert *here]8.xxxxsec intel whatever

[/list]
```

than it will auto number it for you



JrRacinFan said:


> Hmmmm ....
> 
> Really have had no stability problems. It's been running with C1E and EIST enabled for at least 4 months now.
> 
> Thanks for the input, I will swap the @Power and the Dynex next chance I get!



jsut wanted to make sure you didnt end up with an uhoh lol


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> @ Laurijan 1st off thanks for taking over the standings i just haven't had the chance to update in forever one way to make it easier is to use this code for numbering
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I would also be interested in how you made all the colors and bold fonts.. like this *1. sno.lcn:* *7.985 *(Intel E8600 @ 5680) TOP INTEL SCORE
It is an enormous work to do this coloring etc with the thread input tool


----------



## cdawall (Sep 17, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> I would also be interested in how you made all the colors and bold fonts.. like this *1. sno.lcn:* *7.985 *(Intel E8600 @ 5680) TOP INTEL SCORE
> It is an enormous work to do this coloring etc with the thread input tool



i know the coding like bold highlight the text and hit ctrl+B and for colors its {color="your color"}{/color} but with [] around them instead of {} and blue was intel and seagreen was AMD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2008)

Can I post a Verification Link from CPUz, or do I need the screenshot, I think I deleted it


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 17, 2008)

Here is again an example of how a valid screenshot looks like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Here is again an example of how a valid screenshot looks like



I knew, I just wasn't sure if I still had the screenshot, but I found it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2008)

Here is my best with the Phenom 9850BE


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is my best with the Phenom 9850BE
> 
> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/6959/phenomsuperpi23859lj1.jpg



Does your bios allow you to disable any cores? This is a pure single threaded bench, and disabling cores will often allow you to clock higher without worry of heat.

If not, you can also add the /NUMPROC=1 switch to your boot.ini to disable the cores once it gets to windows.

Oh, and don't use that POS imageshack, try TPU's host instead. www.techpowerup.org


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Does your bios allow you to disable any cores? This is a pure single threaded bench, and disabling cores will often allow you to clock higher without worry of heat.
> 
> If not, you can also add the /NUMPROC=1 switch to your boot.ini to disable the cores once it gets to windows.



Yes I could disable cores in the BIOS.  I had a very good Kuma set up (2 cores) at 2.2Ghz with only 1.1v.  But I never tried to run it on Super Pi.  Maybe I'll do that soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2008)

here is a screenshot of the Kuma Setup.  You can see my overclock specs on the everest sidebar tool.  The max temps reached were about 34ºc on max load


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, and not a requirement, but a suggestion. (Guessing you missed my ninja edit. lol) Use the tpu image host instead of imagecrap. It works much better/faster with the site. www.techpowerup*.org*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Oh, and not a requirement, but a suggestion. (Guessing you missed my ninja edit. lol) Use the tpu image host instead of imagecrap. It works much better/faster with the site. www.techpowerup*.org*



I had read that somewhere.  Thanks bro, I'll use that from now on as far as I remember hehe.


----------



## amit_talkin (Sep 17, 2008)

My new Score.







E8400@4.05 GHz.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 18, 2008)

my latest


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> my latest



congrats dude, its looking great so far.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's my first (unimpressive) entry.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2008)

New quad deathrun on air.....too scared to go any higher....bit toasty!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2008)

Go to around 73c and then call it a day man! lol
That is one hell of a oc! Those babies are sweet! 
Nice one man! Just witing on the 9s run from ya!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Go to around 73c and then call it a day man! lol
> That is one hell of a oc! Those babies are sweet!
> Nice one man! Just witing on the 9s run from ya!



Dont think I am going to get any more on air out of her, unless of course I disable 3 of the 4 cores, then we might be looking at 4.5-4.6gig but hey....remember, I have retired from overclocking


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Dont think I am going to get any more on air out of her, unless of course I disable 3 of the 4 cores, then we might be looking at 4.5-4.6gig but hey....remember, I have retired from overclocking



Yeah... retired... forgot about that... 
Plus, volts aren't liking ya...


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> New quad deathrun on air.....too scared to go any higher....bit toasty!



Nice run...PM sent also!


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice score and OC.  Might just have to splurge and get a Q9650.


----------



## DOM (Sep 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> New quad deathrun on air.....too scared to go any higher....bit toasty!


bit toasty  there better temps and im water 

nice oc  lets see some 3dmark


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Very nice score and OC.  Might just have to splurge and get a Q9650.



Thanks, got here partly due to you helping Fit with the memory that indirectly helped me and seems to have solved my problems!  Now I am keeping this board, the new replacement 790i Ultra is going to Fleabay when it arrives, thing is, on this board it has been so easy to clock the 9650.....it's great, other boards may not respond so well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2008)

DOM said:


> bit toasty  there better temps and im water
> 
> nice oc  lets see some 3dmark



Got to 84C just in SuperPi   4.3gig is Prime stable now for 4 hours (72C max) on 1.45V  and runs 2006 without a problem, only had the board 5 days and the memory 5 hours so want to tweak some more before I start seeing what she can do in real benches.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't get it, I have that board, the G.Skill HZ's that both you have, but never seem to have any success with getting DDR3 speeds, always super unstable for me.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I don't get it, I have that board, the G.Skill HZ's that both you have, but never seem to have any success with getting DDR3 speeds, always super unstable for me.



Must be some other setting then, I have not even tried pushing mine yet, hence I have just kept them at 1600, but I have manually set the timings for the top 4, manually set volts to 1.9v.....everything else auto.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 18, 2008)

I tried doing my usual 9x500 on my E8400 everything the same except I tried the ram at 1600 7-7-7-18 1.9v, had the NB volts at 1.46v as fitseries suggested and it didn't even post.  Either my board or something else, but I will have some time to better figure that out once my P5E3 and Blitz Extreme come back from RMA.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I tried doing my usual 9x500 on my E8400 everything the same except I tried the ram at 1600 7-7-7-18 1.9v, had the NB volts at 1.46v as fitseries suggested and it didn't even post.  Either my board or something else, but I will have some time to better figure that out once my P5E3 and Blitz Extreme come back from RMA.



lower the NB volts to 1.36 or 1.38 for that FSB....trust me   even with my quad that demands more juice to the NB at that 4.45gig I managed it on 1.4V northbridge, these boards dont like too much juice thru the NB.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 18, 2008)

I normally do run about 1.3v on the NB, was trying a higher setting to get the ram stable at higher speeds.  What FSB Strap do you use?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I normally do run about 1.3v on the NB, was trying a higher setting to get the ram stable at higher speeds.  What FSB Strap do you use?



Tried them all lol!....I find the auto setting is most stable for me.


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 19, 2008)

E8600 @ 5350MHz 1.65v On Modded SS 8.719s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

^^^ damn man, thats good.  What are you using to cool?  I dont recognize what you have under your system specs for cooling.


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ damn man, thats good.  What are you using to cool?  I dont recognize what you have under your system specs for cooling.



Thanks man Its a modded Mach II SingleStage (Phase change). I just got it back from having some repair work and mods done to it now it runs about -35c under full load and the temps will only move about +3 degrees at the most no matter how long its under load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

Xtant25 said:


> Thanks man Its a modded Mach II SingleStage (Phase change). I just got it back from having some repair work and mods done to it now it runs about -35c under full load and the temps will only move about +3 degrees at the most no matter how long its under load.



how do you like Phase Cooling.  I was planning on either buying a kit for my bench computer which I will be building soon.  Or just buy it for my daily rig, and keep everything else water cooled like it is now.


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> how do you like Phase Cooling.  I was planning on either buying a kit for my bench computer which I will be building soon.  Or just buy it for my daily rig, and keep everything else water cooled like it is now.



I love it. I wasnt too sure about it before I got it but once I did theres no other way for me now unless I go LN2 or something colder. I found mine on ebay for $250 and it was almost brand new it had 2 hours of use on it the guy who did the mods was very surprised when it got to him he said it looked brand new and its about 4 or 5 years old.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

Xtant25 said:


> I love it. I wasnt too sure about it before I got it but once I did theres no other way for me now unless I go LN2 or something colder. I found mine on ebay for $250 and it was almost brand new it had 2 hours of use on it the guy who did the mods was very surprised when it got to him he said it looked brand new and its about 4 or 5 years old.



dang, thats a nice buy.  Most of the ones i've seen are like $700 or so, give or take.


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dang, thats a nice buy.  Most of the ones i've seen are like $700 or so, give or take.



Yeah most of them are pretty exspensive but if you find the right person you can get a custom unit fairly cheap. If you ever decide to buy one let me know I can probably get you a good deal on one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

Xtant25 said:


> Yeah most of them are pretty exspensive but if you find the right person you can get a custom unit fairly cheap. If you ever decide to buy one let me know I can probably get you a good deal on one.



I sure will bro.  Thanks a lot for the info mate


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 19, 2008)

cpu at -52C (SS),NB @ 1.82Vmch at ~50C aircooled...
searching for max fsb,and then will try 1m again..


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 20, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> cpu at -52C (SS),NB @ 1.82Vmch at ~50C aircooled...
> searching for max fsb,and then will try 1m again..


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 20, 2008)

sub8" with a SS??hehehehe...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

Dude... I love when new processors come out... that means you'll kill on it! lol


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 20, 2008)

in the week coming my setup will be LN2ed...........


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

^^^i'll be waiting to see those results


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> in the week coming my setup will be LN2ed...........



Can't wait to see that man! You gave up on the Gx2? 



Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^i'll be waiting to see those results



Aren't we all waiting!


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 20, 2008)

no more GX2...went to vga heaven....4870X2 is on the way..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

> Aren't we all waiting!



Yes sir.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> no more GX2...went to vga heaven....4870X2 is on the way..



It doesn't surprise me.... I just didn't think it was worth it and went with the 280... Next is the X2 myself... just don't know when...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

^^^that'll be me too!!!  Soon hopefully i'll be getting an x2, 4870x2 that is


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It doesn't surprise me.... I just didn't think it was worth it and went with the 280... Next is the X2 myself... just don't know when...



the GX2 is the only choice except the 4870X2 right now...
everything else is just mediocre...
you should have gone with the GX2..


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> the GX2 is the only choice except the 4870X2 right now...
> everything else is just mediocre...
> you should have gone with the GX2..



Dude, I'm with ya on that.. I just thought it could be good with this one... Boy was I wrong... Tried a 780i board but was FF from the start... So, I really don't know what to think about next... still thinking of quad sli...


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Dude, I'm with ya on that.. I just thought it could be good with this one... Boy was I wrong... Tried a 780i board but was FF from the start... So, I really don't know what to think about next... still thinking of quad sli...



Naaa, i'll sell you a brand new 790i ultra, then just get another 280 .........good overclocking 260's can beat many 280's in benches, like G says, for benching, the GX2 is great, but whatever anyone says, in gaming, it does not give you any more and quite often....less.  I bench for a hobby, but game much more.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Naaa, i'll sell you a brand new 790i ultra, then just get another 280



Lol... after your review, I..... but would xfx work with evga card... 
Let me think........ Gotta have ram...


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol... after your review, I..... but would xfx work with evga card...
> Let me think........ Gotta have ram...



Got some spare of that also


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Got some spare of that also



Gotta A PM for ya man..


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 20, 2008)

squeezed sth more out of it...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

wooooo, that puppy is flying.  What were you getting under load there?  About -30ºc????


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 20, 2008)

-45C load,-49.5C idle.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow, if I'd had the power and stuff you had Giorgos th... Sweet numbers!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> -45C load,-49.5C idle.



effin sweet, man I need to get some Phase Cooling. hehehe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Wow, if I'd had the power and stuff you had Giorgos th... Sweet numbers!



i'm with you on that buddie hehe.


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 20, 2008)

the hardware is just only one part of the game...


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 20, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> the hardware is just only one part of the game...



Im guessing brass balls and knowledge are the rest?


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 20, 2008)

brass balls.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

Gotta ask this Giorgos.... How many things have you killed while benching? 

@sneeky...He doesn't need the balls, just look away when you do it! lol


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 20, 2008)

actually i haven`t killed anything....while benching...
just a pair of ddr1 dimms 6-7 years ago..


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

Even more  for ya... No wonder your a overclocking Guru threw Hwbot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Although i've only been doing thise for a couple of months.  When I started overclocking and messing around with computers I never had any experience before.  I just simply got on here, read a bit, and started.  Luckily I haven't killed nothing yet.  Some people fry stuff in their first few attempts pretty bad.  :::knocks on wood:::


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

I'ved killed three cards... well two I know of, and the third is i don't know since it went into step-up... lol... needed to push the most out of it... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'ved killed three cards... well two I know of, and the third is i don't know since it went into step-up... lol... needed to push the most out of it... lol



dude, don't worry.  As long as it was for overclocking or benching purpose, i'm sure the lord will forgive you.  No worries my brotha.  It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2008)

I kill a lot of video cards. It turns out the G92 core doesn't really like 1.8v. 

@giorgos- How does that SS do on quad cpus?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, don't worry.  As long as it was for overclocking or benching purpose, i'm sure the lord will forgive you.  No worries my brotha.  It happens to the best of us.




Yeah, it was benching.. or seeing what I could do with it... I loved the colors of Crysis after awhile on the 3870... I was the lab rat for the volt mod.... It didn't work first.. but, then... then died... lol...  Gotta have steady hands for that sort of thing... friend didn't think a bout that or bios flash... lmao... love my brother for that! 



Wile E said:


> I kill a lot of video cards. It turns out the G92 core doesn't really like 1.8v.



Wile... is that card going to be your Physx only card? I mean... After seeing the Fluidmark from ya... WOW....


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, it was benching.. or seeing what I could do with it... I loved the colors of Crysis after awhile on the 3870... I was the lab rat for the volt mod.... It didn't work first.. but, then... then died... lol...  Gotta have steady hands for that sort of thing... friend didn't think a bout that or bios flash... lmao... love my brother for that!
> 
> 
> 
> Wile... is that card going to be your Physx only card? I mean... After seeing the Fluidmark from ya... WOW....



No. I only have 2 8800s left. One is in the AMD rig, and one is in this rig. After this one explodes, the AMD rig will probably end up with my 2900XT. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, it was benching.. or seeing what I could do with it... I loved the colors of Crysis after awhile on the 3870... I was the lab rat for the volt mod.... It didn't work first.. but, then... then died... lol...  Gotta have steady hands for that sort of thing... friend didn't think a bout that or bios flash... lmao... love my brother for that!
> 
> 
> 
> Wile... is that card going to be your Physx only card? I mean... After seeing the Fluidmark from ya... WOW....



hehehe.  But what do you mean the colors off Crysis?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No. I only have 2 8800s left. One is in the AMD rig, and one is in this rig. After this one explodes, the AMD rig will probably end up with my 2900XT. lol.



Palit... need those cards! I hope those two don't go down for ya man... I bet your 2900xt is sweet because it's from your genes, but.... Not the same man...



Chicken Patty said:


> hehehe.  But what do you mean the colors off Crysis?



Half the screen was green, other was yellow. Some rocks where blue.. Vehicles where blocked tires..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Palit... need those cards! I hope those two don't go down for ya man... I bet your 2900xt is sweet because it's from your genes, but.... Not the same man...
> 
> 
> 
> Half the screen was green, other was yellow. Some rocks where blue.. Vehicles where blocked tires..



WTF???  Why was that, was it due to like bad volt modding or something?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> WTF???  Why was that, was it due to like bad volt modding or something?



3870s apparently don't like 1.5V+ on stock coolers. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 3870s apparently don't like 1.5V+ on stock coolers. lol.



I see now said the blind man .  So thats what caused it to give those crazy colors?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I see now said the blind man .  So thats what caused it to give those crazy colors?



Pencil mod with the vmod doesn't quite work right... Friend wasn't in the right state of mind while he was working up the mod... When you overclock, or do anything... FOOD is the key... I was working on putting the blood iron board in, while he did the mod and such for the thread... Well, it didn't end up quite right.. He know's his stuff... just knows he needs food and what...  Don't hate the man... Even after clearing 3 drives of mine... lol..
But, 1.5 on stock cooler really didn't work quite right ether... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Pencil mod with the vmod doesn't quite work right... Friend wasn't in the right state of mind while he was working up the mod... When you overclock, or do anything... FOOD is the key... I was working on putting the blood iron board in, while he did the mod and such for the thread... Well, it didn't end up quite right.. He know's his stuff... just knows he needs food and what...  Don't hate the man... Even after clearing 3 drives of mine... lol..
> But, 1.5 on stock cooler really didn't work quite right ether... lol



hahahaha.  Yeah bro.  Thats pretty high voltage.  What do they come at stock?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahahaha.  Yeah bro.  Thats pretty high voltage.  What do they come at stock?



I can't quite remember what it was... but it was Gecube 3870... TPU did a review on it.. but to lazy right now to look it up... I want to really say around 1.2... But, don't quite remember...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I can't quite remember what it was... but it was Gecube 3870... TPU did a review on it.. but to lazy right now to look it up... I want to really say around 1.2... But, don't quite remember...



THats like getting my Phenom that is about 1.28v stock and going to 1.5+v on stock cooler.  Haha, imagine that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Well... with the new ram.. had to try it out... so here is my with my Tracers... 

3.5 best with them






Then this is my axe ram at 3.5





Not bad for a run without getting them up to speed... need to hit up 3.6 and make it 1200 and see how they do.. then oc it to 3.8 and try a little more.. 
Man, I love the ram..

Cp... Man.. I'd love to see that chip just blow up on the board and pop off!  just don't do it at home!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well... with the new ram.. had to try it out... so here is my with my Tracers...
> 
> 3.5 best with them
> 
> ...



man, thats a great improvement for just changing your timings.  DOn't worry I'm not trying to blow up my chip hehehehe.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, I love the new ram I have.. The Tracers can bench great at 4-4-4-12 2t anytime... but never around 1066... Now for the axe... 1200 is good.. just have to play a little with timing to see what they can do. 
Not a bad thing I say.


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I kill a lot of video cards. It turns out the G92 core doesn't really like 1.8v.
> 
> @giorgos- How does that SS do on quad cpus?



-40C load on 06 with a QX9650 @ 5ghz - 1.77Vcore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I love the new ram I have.. The Tracers can bench great at 4-4-4-12 2t anytime... but never around 1066... Now for the axe... 1200 is good.. just have to play a little with timing to see what they can do.
> Not a bad thing I say.



I heard tracers do run very hot, what do you think?  What are you using to cool your RAM?

Also, you mind posting a link to your RAM, thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> -40C load on 06 with a QX9650 @ 5ghz - 1.77Vcore.



man, thats awesome.  What phase kits do you recommend Giorgos???


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> -40C load on 06 with a QX9650 @ 5ghz - 1.77Vcore.



Where do I buy? lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I heard tracers do run very hot, what do you think?  What are you using to cool your RAM?
> 
> Also, you mind posting a link to your RAM, thanks



This is the ram I had 

The tracers do run hot. 2.2 is the required volts.. They are solid ram.. I have gotten my tracers up to 1180 with the DFI Blood Iron board, but the Maximus Formula board is picky with ram... D9's... 
As for cooling, I had a OCZ cooler that I modded with newer better flowing fans for it... two new 60mm ones.. Had more sound on it, but temps where better..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Where do I buy? lol



hey Wile E, I don't know if you have showed me your rig before, but from looking at your specs you have some interesting stuff in your rig as far as watercooling and stuff.  You mind posting or linking me to some pics of your rig???


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Wile E, I don't know if you have showed me your rig before, but from looking at your specs you have some interesting stuff in your rig as far as watercooling and stuff.  You mind posting or linking me to some pics of your rig???



Sure, but it ain't pretty. lol.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=60445


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Sure, but it ain't pretty. lol.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=60445



dude I love it, thats a hardcore bench station hehehehe.  

This was me earlier this year when I first put together my Socket AM2 system:


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> man, thats awesome.  What phase kits do you recommend Giorgos???



the ones in the market aren`t so strong...
i have a custom made one filled with R410 and tuned for heavy load..


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> the ones in the market aren`t so strong...
> i have a custom made one filled with R410 and tuned for heavy load..



not true you can pick up custom ones on XS that are just as good as yours 

but weres the fun in buying one of those? build your own wile


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> the ones in the market aren`t so strong...
> i have a custom made one filled with R410 and tuned for heavy load..



where can you buy the stuff to make your own kit then?


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> not true you can pick up custom ones on XS that are just as good as yours
> 
> but weres the fun in buying one of those? build your own wile



i`m talking about ready units like cryo-z,vapo etc etc....
XS units from piotres,dimas etc et are custom like mine.


----------



## red268 (Sep 21, 2008)

23.008  Q6600 @ Stock 2.4Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

red268 said:


> 23.008  Q6600 @ Stock 2.4Ghz



Hey buddy, in order to have your score validated you need a screenshot like the one below, the way you just did it is not valid.  No biggie though, i'm just trying to guide you.  Sorry Bytor, I jacked your screenie 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## red268 (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey buddy, in order to have your score validated you need a screenshot like the one below, the way you just did it is not valid.  No biggie though, i'm just trying to guide you.




Thanks, sorry. Ever so slightly quicker as well!  22.932 - Here's one:


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i`m talking about ready units like cryo-z,vapo etc etc....
> XS units from piotres,dimas etc et are custom like mine.



hehe thats what i said i know they dont have true off the shelf ones


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

red268 said:


> Thanks, sorry. Ever so slightly quicker as well!  22.932 - Here's one:



No problem buddy, thats more like it.  You thinking of overclocking the Q?


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 22, 2008)

Hoping for way more some time soon.  I get funny looks carrying LN2 dewars into my dorm though.  But I think the RA is more worried about the beer in my backpack


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2008)

Dude.... best one I've seen for E8600... Sweet clocking! 
giorgos th. has someone to play with!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

wow really nice sno.cln

What were temps like hehe, gotta love seen those - signs when it comes to temps


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 22, 2008)

It was around -95C  

I'm going to beat 7 seconds or kill this CPU, and 10 like it, trying


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> It was around -95C



nice, "-" signs are usually not good, but in this case, they are awesome lol.


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 22, 2008)

sno.lcn what batch is your 8600?
6ghz is where it ends with LN2?


----------



## red268 (Sep 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> No problem buddy, thats more like it.  You thinking of overclocking the Q?



Had thought about it, but I was told my motherboard isn't very good for overclocking quad cores. Also, my case isn't the best ventilated, so temps might be a problem. I'm using the stock cooler, and am not looking to buy a new one any time soon. Recently the bug caught me and I was very tempted to buy the Arctic Freezer 7 Pro .... if the bug bites again, I will probably do it!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2008)

red268 said:


> Had thought about it, but I was told my motherboard isn't very good for overclocking quad cores. Also, my case isn't the best ventilated, so temps might be a problem. I'm using the stock cooler, and am not looking to buy a new one any time soon. Recently the bug caught me and I was very tempted to buy the Arctic Freezer 7 Pro .... if the bug bites again, I will probably do it!



It isnt very good for quad overclocking but treat it like a woman, caress, cajoul and flatter it and it is possible to get 3gig out of her, I used to have one and just about managed that, give me a shout if you wanna give it a go.  Stock cooler should not be a problem at 3gig with the lowish voltages you should be playing with, it's more important if you are overclocking the board to make sure you have some airflow on the mosfets/regulators and NB/SB.......I can help there as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Red, I would give it a shot with Tatty.  He can help you.


----------



## red268 (Sep 22, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> It isnt very good for quad overclocking but treat it like a woman, caress, cajoul and flatter it and it is possible to get 3gig out of her, I used to have one and just about managed that, give me a shout if you wanna give it a go.  Stock cooler should not be a problem at 3gig with the lowish voltages you should be playing with, it's more important if you are overclocking the board to make sure you have some airflow on the mosfets/regulators and NB/SB.......I can help there as well.



Thanks for that. I might well give it a go today, just a minor overclock. I see a new thread title appearing soon ....

The overclocking adventures of a complete amature! hehe, maybe not.


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 22, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> sno.lcn what batch is your 8600?
> 6ghz is where it ends with LN2?



I've gotten up to almost 6.2.  My RAM ends there, I'm waiting on my good sticks to get back from RMA.  I don't know off hand what batch it is, but I'll check it in a bit.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

Which board are you using?


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 22, 2008)

Gigabyte EP45T-Extreme


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

How is that, curious how the other big time DDR3 P45 board is.


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 22, 2008)

It's pretty nice, I've seen some people doing over 700fsb wit the NB frozen.  I know the RE beats it, but the Giga definitely holds it's own.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2008)

Dang Sno.lcn... That is just crazy... have seen 700fsb... That's pretty dang...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2008)

damn almost 2v into a CPU  i know you don't keep it there it is just a short time but i wouldn't have the balls to go that high (well maybe i would if i wasn't paying for it  ) that is is sick time and a hell of a clock


----------



## cdawall (Sep 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn almost 2v into a CPU  i know you don't keep it there it is just a short time but i wouldn't have the balls to go that high (well maybe i would if i wasn't paying for it  ) that is is sick time and a hell of a clock



i have done 2.2v on a s754 and 1.9v on my 5000BE


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 23, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> Hoping for way more some time soon.  I get funny looks carrying LN2 dewars into my dorm though.  But I think the RA is more worried about the beer in my backpack



you're the kind of person I needed on campus lol, my room was half filled with boxes and parts, and it would've been nice to have an accomplice to help convince the chem dept. the LN2 I wanted to borrow was for a good cause


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 23, 2008)

damn . . . I'm only 40 on the list . . .

I gotta get around to a liquid setup so I can crank it up more 

(still ain't bad on air cooling, though)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 23, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> damn . . . I'm only 40 on the list . . .
> 
> I gotta get around to a liquid setup so I can crank it up more
> 
> (still ain't bad on air cooling, though)



Yeah, I really would like to crack my e1200 @ 3.6Ghz and attempt to break to low 18's. I don't see that happenning on air though.

I am down in #109 right below nfleshers e2200.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i have done 2.2v on a s754 and 1.9v on my 5000BE



2.2v on a .13um(i think) and 1.9v on 65nm isn't as impressive as 1.9v+ on 45nm. but i do got to give you props for running the S754 and the 5kbe on air putting that kind of voltage into them. i think you were running stock cooling on s754 and the CM geminii on the k5be


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 23, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, I really would like to crack my e1200 @ 3.6Ghz and attempt to break to low 18's. I don't see that happenning on air though.
> 
> I am down in #109 right below nfleshers e2200.





still ain't too bad.

I've managed a stable 4GHz, but it wasn't thermally stable.  Overheat led to core #2 shutting down.


At least I'm not still on that P4


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 23, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> you're the kind of person I needed on campus lol, my room was half filled with boxes and parts, and it would've been nice to have an accomplice to help convince the chem dept. the LN2 I wanted to borrow was for a good cause



I'm still trying to think of a way to get some LN2 out of the chem dept. here.  And being the only person on my campus that benchmarks sucks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 23, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> still ain't too bad.
> 
> I've managed a stable 4GHz, but it wasn't thermally stable.  Overheat led to core #2 shutting down.
> 
> ...



I am going to have to put my old power supply with my 2nd rig and push the Celeron D to 5Ghz again (cdawall ur right about the dynex @ 250W). Give ur P4 a run for its money 

@sno

Great runs! Very VERY good!


----------



## trt740 (Sep 23, 2008)

my latest and greatest with 80.00 ddr2


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2008)

Dang, under 10.. sweet on the pic also! lol..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

congrats trt740, sub 10's are cool   how do you like it over at extreme systems?


----------



## trt740 (Sep 23, 2008)

*heck with the other one post this one*



Chicken Patty said:


> congrats trt740, sub 10's are cool   how do you like it over at extreme systems?



very nice forum, and this bench here is a little better even


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> very nice forum, and this bench here is a little better even



wow nice, what caused the better time?


I'm trying to find a forum more oriented on like overclocking and like crazy ln2 cooling and stuff like that lol.

ALthough I would never leave TPU, i love it here


----------



## trt740 (Sep 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> wow nice, what caused the better time?
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find a forum more oriented on like overclocking and like crazy ln2 cooling and stuff like that lol.
> ...



I increased my clock speed and ram and if you want to focus on benching nothing is better than xtreme and that all this cheapo ram can give me and for that matter thats all I can ask of it. Here is your link http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=56


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I increased my clock speed and ram and if you want to focus on benching nothing is better than xtreme and that all this cheapo ram can give me and for that matter thats all I can ask of it. Here is your link http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=56



Cool.  Sub 10's, can't ask for more.  I'll see if I join today or tomorrow.  Where I will have more time to post around a bit and get familiarized, thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

hey trt740, i joined now.  waiting on my account to get activated 

Put you as refferal


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2008)

10 Seconds with SINGLE CHANNEL Memory.






And 24/7 running .....


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 25, 2008)

Jr... That's just crazy!!! 

BTW, love the Ironman background!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2008)

Why thank you Cold Storm. If it's of any consideration that 10 second run was on a Scythe Ninja passive cooler on a cool night with about mid 50's on load temps.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Why thank you Cold Storm. If it's of any consideration that 10 second run was on a Scythe Ninja passive cooler on a cool night with about mid 50's on load temps.



Lol... Fall really is something sweet this year! I'm quite glad about it! 
That is gret looking man.. and glad to see you on before 3pm... lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2008)

damn JR that is... that is all i can say... Maybe i won't go Q6600. Wish you could have the ram running Dual channel that would be sick


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn JR that is... that is all i can say... Maybe i won't go Q6600. Wish you could have the ram running Dual channel that would be sick



Actually I did run dual channel and I am ram limited. Didn't give me any help in benches at all, my SuperPI1M with dual channel same *EXACT* specs on everything was 10.213s.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Actually I did run dual channel and I am ram limited. Didn't give me any help in benches at all, my SuperPI1M with dual channel same *EXACT* specs on everything was 10.213s.



 well never mind then. lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> well never mind then. lol



Hey its quite alright. Ygpm


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Actually I did run dual channel and I am ram limited. Didn't give me any help in benches at all, my SuperPI1M with dual channel same *EXACT* specs on everything was 10.213s.



Thats cause SuperPI dont test memory, purely cpu and cache, try Sceincemark 2, that will show quite a big diffeerence.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2008)

Ygpm Tatty.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ygpm Tatty.



replied.  There is a thread somewhere for it.....not been updated though for about a year!


----------



## trt740 (Sep 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Actually I did run dual channel and I am ram limited. Didn't give me any help in benches at all, my SuperPI1M with dual channel same *EXACT* specs on everything was 10.213s.



here it is http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38293&page=12


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 25, 2008)

pappas got a brand new bag


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2008)

Look at you!! Nice run mullered07.

Off Topic- When did the post come in with your package?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 25, 2008)

@ mullered..60*C IDLE


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 25, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> @ mullered..60*C IDLE



that was running super pi literally the ms it finished i took the screenie, idle temps here.....






and thats at 4.0ghz, bear in mind this is a new setup, plenty of tweaking yet to come


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 25, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> that was running super pi literally the ms it finished i took the screenie, idle temps here.....
> 
> 
> 
> and thats at 4.0ghz, bear in mind this is a new setup, plenty of tweaking yet to come



Much better. Now I am not against pushing my E7200 to around 80-90*C load, but the temp at 4.2GHz, I was like DAMN that's HOT for idle!!!!


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Look at you!! Nice run mullered07.
> 
> Off Topic- When did the post come in with your package?



today and im sooo fucking happy lol, overclocking is like a breeze, well almost but i dont get as many bsod as i did with my last rig, it either posts and boots or doesnt, period. 

was hoping for 3.8 24/7, looks like thats an easy possibility and might run 4.0 24/7, now to navigate that bios and tweak the shit out of this ram and ill be a happy bunny, when i get my 2nd HD 4850 of course 

heres to overclocking 

and to all the p5q pro owners, looks like i have a good board, it hits 400+ no problems , boots and runs super pi @ 450 no problem, hmmmm can see my next chip being a e8400 already i have the bug once again


----------



## JC316 (Sep 27, 2008)

Barely stable enough to run super pi lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2008)

**haha, what did I tell you.  Its like a full 10 seconds quicker than my phenom lol.  Why is that, even the slowest crappiest intel CPU can do better than AMD Quad cores or even Dual cores.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> **haha, what did I tell you.  Its like a full 10 seconds quicker than my phenom lol.  Why is that, even the slowest crappiest intel CPU can do better than AMD Quad cores or even Dual cores.



I don't know, something about the way Intel calculates it I guess. In true applications and games, the difference isn't that far off, only in synthetics does Intel fully maul the AMD processors.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2008)

JC316 said:


> I don't know, something about the way Intel calculates it I guess. In true applications and games, the difference isn't that far off, only in synthetics does Intel fully maul the AMD processors.



Yeah I noticed that.  I compared my rig to my buddies rig and AMD Is not far off in the real world.  He has a Q6600.  Same type of RAM, you know more or less, similar systems.


For example 3dmark06, his cpu score at default settings was only about 100 or so points better than mine, me at default settings as well ofcourse.  Meaning it is slightly quicker clock for clock.  However reason why they score soo much higher overall is because while the Phenoms tend to crap out after 3.0 GHz, the Q6600 will go close or even up to and past 4.0 GHz.

Lotta people get dissapointed at AMD when they don't overclock as good or don't do as good in some benchmarks, but I'll tell ya,  I couldn't be happier with my Phenom


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> For example 3dmark06, his cpu score at default settings was only about 100 or so points better than mine, me at default settings as well ofcourse.  Meaning it is slightly quicker clock for clock.  However reason why they score soo much higher overall is because while the Phenoms tend to crap out after 3.0 GHz, the Q6600 will go close or even up to and past 4.0 GHz.



I recall when i upgraded my media PC into my lan rig, i found out my FX-62 was 95% of the speed of my Q6600 at stock settings, even in synthetics. That surprised a lot of people.
My findings were the same as yours, in that my 2.4GHz quad OC'd to 3.6GHz, while my 2.8GHz FX62 crapped out at 3GHz, leaving the intel far, far in the lead.

its overclocking where intel is better, not at stock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> I recall when i upgraded my media PC into my lan rig, i found out my FX-62 was 95% of the speed of my Q6600 at stock settings, even in synthetics. That surprised a lot of people.
> My findings were the same as yours, in that my 2.4GHz quad OC'd to 3.6GHz, while my 2.8GHz FX62 crapped out at 3GHz, leaving the intel far, far in the lead.
> 
> its overclocking where intel is better, not at stock.



thats exactly my point of view.  Well as far as Q6600's.  leaving the Core 2 extremes out of the picture, I would think the Q9450 for example would be quicker even at stock over any AMD???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmmm .....

Now to see if I can get CL 4 to run.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2008)

not a bad time but still slower then the e8500  at that speed your going to need alot of voltage to run CL4 more then likely but not sure about that with the ram your running


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2008)

e8500 e1200 doesnt matter to me. If i have a dual core that clocks to at least 3.2 Ghz then thats all I need. e5200??

EDIT: BTW, If i want to run CL4 it has to be 1:1


----------



## DOM (Sep 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> e8500 e1200 doesnt matter to me. If i have a dual core that clocks to at least 3.2 Ghz then thats all I need. e5200??
> 
> EDIT: BTW, If i want to run CL4 it has to be 1:1


well have you tryed giving the mem and nb more volts for cas 4 ?


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 28, 2008)

Improved my OC to 4GHz stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice Laurijan, great clock for a Q6600


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2008)

DOM said:


> well have you tryed giving the mem and nb more volts for cas 4 ?



Still playing around DOM. I think I may need approx 2.4v on mem and about 1.4v on northbridge. But I do sometimes get no post with cpu @ 3.4Ghz.

Think I may have to do some SetFSB tweaking instead.

Very very good run Laurijan!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice run Laurijan! Pretty sweet!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Sep 28, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Improved my OC to 4GHz stable



Nice i got 4.0GHz too 

What cooling?


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bored for the moment, playing with the only CPU I have that isn't ready for being shipped.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2008)

hey guys, best till date.  Hello Mr. Q6600 

I meant that sarcastically, no pun intended.

BY the way, I am posting this at 3.5Ghz


----------



## mk_ln (Oct 1, 2008)

13.625 (QX6850 @ 3750.9 MHz)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey guys, best till date.  Hello Mr. Q6600
> 
> I meant that sarcastically, no pun intended.
> 
> BY the way, I am posting this at 3.5Ghz



now that, is a phenom clock to be proud of.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> now that, is a phenom clock to be proud of.



yeah man, it actually validated at 3.6 Ghz, just that on AOD, I had the voltage set at 1.475v, and I accidently left it like that.  So It locked while doing the super pi run.  RIght now I have it at 3.4Ghz, stable for everyday use.  I will try to tweak it a bit and see if it can be stable at 3.5GHz.  I will like to see how it does in 3dmark with that clock.  Don't worry, i'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 1, 2008)

I must say I am thoroughly impressed CP! Link me once you got that 3dm06 run finished.

O/T- You got it in a case yet?


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 1, 2008)

fatguy1992 said:


> Nice i got 4.0GHz too
> 
> What cooling?



My water cooling systems specs can be seen here: http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1768.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I must say I am thoroughly impressed CP! Link me once you got that 3dm06 run finished.
> 
> O/T- You got it in a case yet?



thanks bro.  I will post up once I have 3dmark done.  and no it is still outside of a case.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Oct 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey guys, best till date.  Hello Mr. Q6600
> 
> I meant that sarcastically, no pun intended.
> 
> BY the way, I am posting this at 3.5Ghz



OMG phenom's do bad 

i wonder y


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2008)

fatguy1992 said:


> OMG phenom's do bad
> 
> i wonder y



Yeah, any AMD.  Super Pi hates AMD.  I used it mainly to see differences, thats it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I must say I am thoroughly impressed CP! Link me once you got that 3dm06 run finished.
> 
> O/T- You got it in a case yet?



Here is my latest run

I notice that the biggest improvement has not been in benching.  However inside games, WOW.

In crysis, I averaged about 22fps with my 2900xt. now about 46fps average.  Thats more than 20fps difference!!!!  I can't be happier


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2008)

intels (in this generation) do better than AMD at superpi.

Superpi is best used to compare intel to intel and AMD to AMD - or to compare stock vs. OC'd

i'm pretty sure in anything not superpi, chickens phenom has very high chances of raping my Q6600.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> intels (in this generation) do better than AMD at superpi.
> 
> Superpi is best used to compare intel to intel and AMD to AMD - or to compare stock vs. OC'd
> 
> i'm pretty sure in anything not superpi, chickens phenom has very high chances of raping my Q6600.



Thanks Mussels.  I was going thru that thread that Kyle**** made called "Journey of a Q6600" or something similar.  Up to about 3.3 GHz I managed to score the same as him as far as CPU score goes in 3dmark runs.  Meaning that the Phenom at least to my understanding in real world use, gaming, browsing, etc.  Is just as quick.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 4, 2008)

Should I switch back to my 4:5 divider?


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 8, 2008)

Lil toying for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2008)

hehe nice, those P4's o/c nice i think.  Isn't there a few on HWbot that are at like 7 or 8 GHz???


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yup, 8GHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Yup, 8GHz.



haha, sweet.  How far you planning on taking yours?


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 8, 2008)

Prolly not farther than that, was just playing a bit with it, only cpu I currently have in my possesion, picked up a E8600 today, but won't have it for a few days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Prolly not farther than that, was just playing a bit with it, only cpu I currently have in my possesion, picked up a E8600 today, but won't have it for a few days.



cool.  The E8600 should be fun for playing around with Super Pi


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 8, 2008)

@dark 

Guess you weren't lying! Either way I wasnt doubting you tho. Pretty decent clock on that older cpu.

@Chicken

Hope you can get a good clock on that 9950! Post a SuperPI once you get a chance.

@everyone

Still no input on 4:5 266 vs 5:6 333 boot straps?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2008)

> @Chicken
> 
> Hope you can get a good clock on that 9950! Post a SuperPI once you get a chance.



I don't think I got a good chip this time, having a hard time being stable at 3.4 GHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2008)

by the way Jr, check this out

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73298


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> by the way Jr, check this out
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73298



Wow! I noticed @ 3.2Ghz you are almost matching an q8200@3.3 in cpu score. Very nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow! I noticed @ 3.2Ghz you are almost matching an q8200@3.3 in cpu score. Very nice!



I just scored 4924 at 3.4 GHz, i'll post up a bit more in a bit.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 12, 2008)

validation:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=410337


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> validation:
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=410337



holy cow, 1.7v????   What are you using to cool?  Nice run by the way.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 12, 2008)

tnx 

its burning hot using air cooling TR true black 120 to cool it down


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 12, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> validation:
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=410337



I dont need 1.78V on Vcore with a Q6600 G0 to get to 4GHz stable.. used 1.535V for 4000MHz so 1.78V for 100MHz extra is crazy..


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> I dont need 1.78V on Vcore with a Q6600 to get to 4GHz stable.. used 1.535V for 4000MHz so 1.78V for 100MHz extra is crazy..



cause my mobo suck thats why


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 12, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> cause my mobo suck thats why




You should get a new mobo before killing a 200$ CPU..


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 12, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> I dont need 1.78V on Vcore with a Q6600 to get to 4GHz stable.. used 1.535V for 4000MHz so 1.78V for 100MHz extra is crazy..



Has alot to do with the steppings to Lauri....Maybe his CPU isnt as efficient as yours. Also I have seen it before where at extremem ends of Overclocking it does sometimes take crazy volts to get just 100MHz more


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> You should get a new mobo before killing a 200$ CPU..



will change my whole unit soon when Nehalems will be cheap as my current setup 

well its just for benching my temps didn't even pass 70c 66c was the highest temp in core 1 65 below for d 3 other cores...


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 12, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> will change my whole unit soon when Nehalems will be cheap as my current setup
> 
> well its just for benching my temps didn't even pass 70c 66c was the highest temp in core 1 65 below for d 3 other cores...



The temps doenst even need to be high that a CPU degrade at high volt..


----------



## Zenith (Oct 12, 2008)

They can overclock, but they are still shitty. P4 3.0@3.6


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> tnx
> 
> its burning hot using air cooling TR true black 120 to cool it down



so you are on water?  How hot does it get now?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> so you are on water?  How hot does it get now?



no watercooling m8... using air cooling ThermalRight true black w/ silverstone FM 123


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

oh ok, gotcha now, I know some radiators are called like 120 or something like that so I got confused.

Damn man, thats pretty nuts though.  I saw in the 3dmark thread, you ran 3.9 GHz at 1.552v?  How are temps then, are they much lower.  they should be I would say.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> oh ok, gotcha now, I know some radiators are called like 120 or something like that so I got confused.
> 
> Damn man, thats pretty nuts though.  I saw in the 3dmark thread, you ran 3.9 GHz at 1.552v?  How are temps then, are they much lower.  they should be I would say.



I have a friend w/ same Mobo Asus Commando & a Q6600 @ 4.1GHz he needs 1.85 vcore but he is using watercooling so that might help... yeah pretty nuts eh but damn Q6600 65nm are tougher to break compared to 45nm's 

in 3Dmark06 hitting 60c+ on all cores as I remember but never reaches 70c...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> I have a friend w/ same Mobo Asus Commando & a Q6600 @ 4.1GHz he needs 1.85 vcore but he is using watercooling so that might help... yeah pretty nuts eh but damn Q6600 65nm are tougher to break compared to 45nm's
> 
> in 3Dmark06 hitting 60c+ on all cores as I remember but never reaches 70c...



damn and I thought you were nuts hehe, your friend is even crazier .


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 13, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> I have a friend w/ same Mobo Asus Commando & a Q6600 @ 4.1GHz he needs 1.85 vcore but he is using watercooling so that might help... yeah pretty nuts eh but damn Q6600 65nm are tougher to break compared to 45nm's
> 
> in 3Dmark06 hitting 60c+ on all cores as I remember but never reaches 70c...



Have you tried uping the VTT volts? This is from another thread: I finally got my Q6600 to 4006GHz with my 750W PSU being no problem.. i had the NB voltage 2 notches up as well as the VTT voltage and the CPU core voltage was 1.535V http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70723&highlight=q6600+impossible


----------



## Wile E (Oct 13, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Have you tried uping the VTT volts? This is from another thread: I finally got my Q6600 to 4006GHz with my 750W PSU being no problem.. i had the NB voltage 2 notches up as well as the VTT voltage and the CPU core voltage was 1.535V http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70723&highlight=q6600+impossible



You got a rare Q6600. Most take 1.6V or more to do 4GHz.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 13, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Have you tried uping the VTT volts? This is from another thread: I finally got my Q6600 to 4006GHz with my 750W PSU being no problem.. i had the NB voltage 2 notches up as well as the VTT voltage and the CPU core voltage was 1.535V http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70723&highlight=q6600+impossible



what's VTT voltage? is it FSB termination? if it was FSB term I set mine @ max when doing 4.1ghz

here is my friends 1.85 vcore on Q6600 Vdroop to 1.792... insane eh...


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 13, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> what's VTT voltage? is it FSB termination? if it was FSB term I set mine @ max when doing 4.1ghz
> 
> here is my friends 1.85 vcore on Q6600 Vdroop to 1.792... insane eh...



From ExtremeOcing http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/t282072.html:
System Bus Input Supply Voltage, often referenced as FSB termination voltage (VFSB) simply the voltage the fsb is running on. logic levels on the fsb are relative to this voltage. higher vtt results in higher logiclevels and thus in increased noise ratios. increasing vtt might help overclocking.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 13, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> From ExtremeOcing http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/t282072.html:
> System Bus Input Supply Voltage, often referenced as FSB termination voltage (VFSB) simply the voltage the fsb is running on. logic levels on the fsb are relative to this voltage. higher vtt results in higher logiclevels and thus in increased noise ratios. increasing vtt might help overclocking.



tnx for the tip but I set it @ 1.55 max on my Commando I think my Mobo is shitty on Quads


----------



## kleptodathief (Oct 13, 2008)

16.2s on 3.5ghz oc E5200 chip


----------



## suraswami (Oct 15, 2008)

One more score of my X2 5600 now @ 3.4 on a different board.

25.390s


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 15, 2008)

Thought I might as well post it. Nothing special, but an improvement on my E2140.
*10.563 - 4.4 GHz E8400*


----------



## suraswami (Oct 15, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Thought I might as well post it. Nothing special, but an improvement on my E2140.
> *10.563 - 4.4 GHz E8400*



4.4  crap, air cooling?  Not yet blown


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 15, 2008)

suraswami said:


> 4.4  crap, air cooling?  Not yet blown



No, I reckon go a higher but I'm getting bored. I can get to 4.5 easy, but I don't like how hot is gets (73*C, so I'm not going to bench at that, it's dishonest)


----------



## suraswami (Oct 15, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> No, I reckon go a higher but I'm getting bored. I can get to 4.5 easy, but I don't like how hot is gets (73*C, so I'm not going to bench at that, it's dishonest)



ba...d  I envy you


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 15, 2008)

suraswami said:


> ba...d  I envy you



I probably need a better cooler to be perfectly frank. This AC Freezer is getting on a bit. My case cooling is also a little dire. The case itself is at fault, it's too small and doesn't have enough vents. I do like the speed boost from my E2140 @3.4 though. Really noticeable.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm going to try for 4.2GHz tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2008)

fatguy1992 said:


> I'm going to try for 4.2GHz tomorrow



  that'll be sweet if you can get up there.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 18, 2008)

today`s cascade warmup for tomorrow`s LN2 run..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

^^^ WOWWWWWWW, nice, i could only imagine on LN2!!!


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 18, 2008)

i expect ~200mhz more easily....after that,we must be lucky..


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 18, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i expect ~200mhz more easily....after that,we must be lucky..



Is the chip more or less fried after that? Or does the LN2 cooling stop the damage to the gates?

Just wondering B/C i see the 1.9Volts and wondered if that chip would be useable after all the benchmarking runs?


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 18, 2008)

We have only 1 dead cpu after benching with 7-8 on the event...
with -140C they dont need anything...work fine..


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Oct 19, 2008)

Update mine please!






This was one i done a while back, i'm still trying to get this board to boot at 523FSB. I'm not sure if its the board, or my ram holding me back. (I have to raise my performance level on the ram for it to boot above at 4.55+ghz (from 7 to 10)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i expect ~200mhz more easily....after that,we must be lucky..



damn yeah, post the results, would love to see them.


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 19, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> today`s cascade warmup for tomorrow`s LN2 run..



Very nice OC and Pi run giorgos th. cant wait to see your LN2 runs ..... I need to get my Biostar Tpower insulated and see what I can with my 8600 on it maybe tomorrow i'll get it going and see what I can do.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 19, 2008)

I updated the list and send it to giorgos th.!


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 19, 2008)

ok,list posted.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 19, 2008)

Tried a run at 4.5gig on the Q9650, gets a bit toasty at load on air with these speeds/volts, still not bad for an air cooled quad mefinks......10.406.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 19, 2008)

Under 10 seconds on my machine with Intel Core 2 E8500 E0 stepper@4.5 GHZ.


No pics or links.

I don't care if I'm on the list or not.

Just passing on my score.


----------



## DOM (Oct 19, 2008)

SonDa5 said:


> Under 10 seconds on my machine with Intel Core 2 E8500 E0 stepper@4.5 GHZ.
> 
> 
> No pics or links.
> ...


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 20, 2008)

one run score cause we were low on LN2 and had alot of things to do..better next time..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2008)

that is some high voltage you got going on there


----------



## DOM (Oct 20, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is some high voltage you got going on there



I pushed that much on my Q but didnt help with the oc only tryed it in the bios it was 65 idle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2008)

hey giorgios, just looking at your avatar is freaking cool hehe, so don't worry.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 21, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is some high voltage you got going on there



Not unusual at all for DICE or LN2 runs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Not unusual at all for DICE or LN2 runs.



its actually a bit low heheheh j/k.  But very usual voltage for extreme cooling.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Oct 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> one run score cause we were low on LN2 and had alot of things to do..better next time..



Still, good work


----------



## fatguy1992 (Oct 21, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is some high voltage you got going on there



Well 6.1GHz lol.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 21, 2008)

unfortunately that cpu has a cold bug at ~137C....
it run pifast at 6140 with 1.88Vcore,so next i expect no less than 6250 with normal LN2 V (1.92+).


----------



## Wile E (Oct 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> unfortunately that cpu has a cold bug at ~137C....
> it run pifast at 6140 with 1.88Vcore,so next i expect no less than 6250 with normal LN2 V (1.92+).


Don't most hit a cold bug before that anyway?


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 21, 2008)

i`ve tested cpus with cold bug at -110C,-130C,-152C and -183C....so,it`s just luck on this..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2008)

Whats a cold bug, sorry not familiar with this?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Whats a cold bug, sorry not familiar with this?



chips get too cold, they stop  booting. it only affects negative temperatures.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 21, 2008)

this is called a "cold boot"..
a "cold bug" is when the cpu stops working at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2008)

so I guess depending on the chip, some have different tolerance to freezing temps?


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 22, 2008)

yeap..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2008)

if you get the chip to the point it has the cold bug is the chip then dead once it gets above the temp that it got the cold bug?


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 22, 2008)

if a chip has a a cold bug at -140C,at -138-139C it works normally..
above -140 no,below yes.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> if a chip has a a cold bug at -140C,at -138-139C it works normally..
> above -140 no,below yes.



thanks for clearing that up i didn't know how that works because i haven't messed with sub 0 temps or even read up on it much


----------



## infrared (Oct 24, 2008)

cpu @ 4.65GHz 517x9 (1.45v set in bios)
ram @ 1240mhz 5-5-5-5 2.5v

The cpu had more in it, but the ram was maxed out. These 45nm E0 chips are insane!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2008)

damn you guys your making me want to go to the dark side for a 45nm chip


----------



## infrared (Oct 24, 2008)

Do it!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2008)

infrared said:


> Do it!!!



having a hard time making up my mind but i may end up doing it. I love those clocks you guys are getting and it is so much faster then my 5k BE was... I am going to have to think about it after i test my 5kBE that will make up my mind.

If the 5kBE works -i stay with AMD and get a Foxconn Destroyer 
if it doesn't work- I got Intel and get some board with a P45 or P35 (what ever i can afford)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn you guys your making me want to go to the dark side for a 45nm chip



why not?  I am, but as a 2nd rig, I don't betray my bright side hehe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

hey my Phenom comes in a black box, does that mean its from the Darkside?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey my Phenom comes in a black box, does that mean its from the Darkside?



lol it is still the light side but the dark side of the light side. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> lol it is still the light side but the dark side of the light side. lol



hahaha


----------



## Zenith (Oct 24, 2008)

I like this system already


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 24, 2008)

chalk me up for 9.942s





.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> having a hard time making up my mind but i may end up doing it. I love those clocks you guys are getting and it is so much faster then my 5k BE was... I am going to have to think about it after i test my 5kBE that will make up my mind.
> 
> If the 5kBE works -i stay with AMD and get a Foxconn Destroyer
> if it doesn't work- I got Intel and get some board with a P45 or P35 (what ever i can afford)


Don't get the Foxconn Destroyer. 

Look at my post on the subject here:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1030610&postcount=180


----------



## DOM (Oct 24, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> chalk me up for 9.942s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to small


----------



## infrared (Oct 24, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> chalk me up for 9.942s



I hate you!!!

Next time we have a nice cold evening (maybe tonight by the looks of it) i'll have a go at beating ya. Nice score!


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 24, 2008)

I want Fit's Spot and hit the Top 10..

Best of luck!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

this is my best run with my current 9950.  Its actually quicker on two cores in Super Pi.

Still not better than my 9850 on four cores


----------



## infrared (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice one. 

You could probably bring the time down quite a lot by pushing your ram a bit harder though. Are they the single sided or double sided sticks?

The low density modules (double sided) should be able to reach 1200mhz+ on 2.2-2.3v. The higher density modules (single sided) seem to do best with 2.2v, but you'll probably only be able to get ~1150mhz. You can also tighten those timings quite a lot. 5-5-5-10, and you can bring the Write Recovery time down to 4-5 which would help quite a bit. Not sure on the other sub-timings, maybe another AMD guy can jump in here lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

infrared said:


> Nice one.
> 
> You could probably bring the time down quite a lot by pushing your ram a bit harder though. Are they the single sided or double sided sticks?
> 
> The low density modules (double sided) should be able to reach 1200mhz+ on 2.2-2.3v. The higher density modules (single sided) seem to do best with 2.2v, but you'll probably only be able to get ~1150mhz. You can also tighten those timings quite a lot. 5-5-5-10, and you can bring the Write Recovery time down to 4-5 which would help quite a bit. Not sure on the other sub-timings, maybe another AMD guy can jump in here lol.



Thanks for the advise.  I realy have no idea which ones I have, they were sent to me by another member, I kinda just popped them in and that was it.  But i'll look into messing with the timings a bit more see what I can do with it.


----------



## DOM (Oct 25, 2008)

*test run just got it*


----------



## DOM (Oct 25, 2008)

7.5X550


----------



## DOM (Oct 25, 2008)

9.5X500
1000 5-5-5-15


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2008)

damn i want a C2D I think i am just going to say that my 5kBE is dead and make the switch


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 29, 2008)

First run of SuperPi with my E8600 that I'm selling.  Running it at similar settings that I did with my E0 E8400.  Don't know/remember how well I did with that, but this is impressive for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^ good run there bro.  Planning on pushing it a bit further???


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 29, 2008)

Have it higher now, but SuperPi isn't wanting to run, so we will see what scores I might put up with it in any benchmark.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Have it higher now, but SuperPi isn't wanting to run, so we will see what scores I might put up with it in any benchmark.



you know I had some issues with super pi in vista.  Sometimes it didnt wanna run.  I went back to xp and its all good now .  Guess vista and super pi dont go well together.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 29, 2008)

I love how I am not trying and I beat my old best by almost .2 of a second.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

nice, what is the stable clock for those things with proper cooling, not extreme cooling though.  I mean air or water cooled.  They can do upwards of 5.0 Ghz 24/7 right?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> you know I had some issues with super pi in vista.  Sometimes it didnt wanna run.  I went back to xp and its all good now .  Guess vista and super pi dont go well together.



i had problems with Super PI in vista too. It would just stop responding even at stock speeds. at first i was like my overclock is unstable i will up the voltage alittle. That did no good so i lowered the clocks alittle also did no good. So at last i went back to stock and same thing happened so i upped the voltage on CPU,RAM,Chipset no good. so i was like ok i am going to run orthos overnight to see whats going on. Ran orthos with everything but ram at stock voltage (ram was at 2.1V) passes around 7hrs before i stopped it. I put in a small HDD (~10gb) that i just had installed a fresh copy of XP pro SP3 on with the drivers for my mobo and video that i used for a back-up if i corrupted my files overclocking too high so i didn't have to reinstall right away. I ran super PI 1M no problem then i let it run the 32M also no problem...

so what i am getting to is vista causes problems in super PI


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 29, 2008)

You would want an extremely nice water setup for 5GHz 24/7, would probably want a chip with excellent thermal resisitance too.  I know it isn't stable.  Just want to do some minor benching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i had problems with Super PI in vista too. It would just stop responding even at stock speeds. at first i was like my overclock is unstable i will up the voltage alittle. That did no good so i lowered the clocks alittle also did no good. So at last i went back to stock and same thing happened so i upped the voltage on CPU,RAM,Chipset no good. so i was like ok i am going to run orthos overnight to see whats going on. Ran orthos with everything but ram at stock voltage (ram was at 2.1V) passes around 7hrs before i stopped it. I put in a small HDD (~10gb) that i just had installed a fresh copy of XP pro SP3 on with the drivers for my mobo and video that i used for a back-up if i corrupted my files overclocking too high so i didn't have to reinstall right away. I ran super PI 1M no problem then i let it run the 32M also no problem...
> 
> so what i am getting to is vista causes problems in super PI



me too, thats exactly what I thought.  That it was not stable, but everything at default it did the same thing, so I figured it was not the clock hehe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> You would want an extremely nice water setup for 5GHz 24/7, would probably want a chip with excellent thermal resisitance too.  I know it isn't stable.  Just want to do some minor benching.



I saw somewhere, might have been on XS where some guys ran like 4.9ghz 24/7 under a good water set up.  Possible eh?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2008)

to those speaking of superpi + vista problems - i had those too, but only when changing the priority. The trick is to only change it when the 'OK' button is up, not before choosing the test.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> to those speaking of superpi + vista problems - i had those too, but only when changing the priority. The trick is to only change it when the 'OK' button is up, not before choosing the test.



i'll keep that in mind if I ever go back to vista, but thats pretty weird hehe.


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a lot of problems with vista 64, so i am installing XP 64 on another drive and seeing if I can go faster on XP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> I had a lot of problems with vista 64, so i am installing XP 64 on another drive and seeing if I can go faster on XP



I saw slight improvements on xp 64.  However I think phenoms have a huge hit when running vista.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 29, 2008)

here's my best shot @4.365ghz


----------



## DOM (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^good run DOM.  Can it go any further, maybe some sub 9.5 runs ??? :Toast:


----------



## DOM (Oct 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^good run DOM.  Can it go any further, maybe some sub 9.5 runs ??? :Toast:



im sure if i had better cooling, also need to take the Q jet out of the D-TEC block see if it well help cuz after 1.65+v it gets lil tosty on load also the room was at 60f on that run so if it gets cold this weekend might go to the garage 

also this is on my HD with all my crap on a new install it should do better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

DOM said:


> im sure if i had better cooling, also need to take the Q jet out of the D-TEC block see if it well help cuz after 1.65+v it gets lil tosty on load also the room was at 60f on that run so if it gets cold this weekend might go to the garage
> 
> also this is on my HD with all my crap on a new install it should do better



yeah you're right.  Hopefully things will go the way you want and you can get some better results.


----------



## a_ump (Nov 11, 2008)

is checksum at http://www.xtremesystems.com/superpi/checksum.php still work for you guys? i've tried 3 different times to validate and each time it says incorrect, i type in my time for sec and millsec and then the checksum, with cap letters and it says incorrect every time, anyone else with this prob?


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 11, 2008)

ya me too same problem checksum error every single time


----------



## a_ump (Nov 11, 2008)

i googled it real fast and it seems it's been down since like last year Nov, i found threads from jan 08 talking about it, unless they fixed it then broke again a whole year and not fixed dam....
but how do i insert my screenshot?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 11, 2008)

a_ump said:


> i googled it real fast and it seems it's been down since like last year Nov, i found threads from jan 08 talking about it, unless they fixed it then broke again a whole year and not fixed dam....
> but how do i insert my screenshot?



it was working about 8 months ago that is the last time i used it. 
You can insert you SS by using the TPU image hosting or attach it 
link to Image hosting


----------



## jaxxxon (Nov 11, 2008)

This any good? I have no idea if I done this right.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 11, 2008)

not a bad time but DON'T click the OK after Super PI is done till after you have taken the SS


----------



## a_ump (Nov 11, 2008)

thx p_o_s pc, i've been wondering the answer to that question for a while just never asked it 

well here's my score


----------



## infrared (Nov 12, 2008)

lol DOM has bought out the competitiveness in me again!!






EDIT... this was on air btw! AC Freezer 7 pro ftw!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 12, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it was working about 8 months ago that is the last time i used it.
> You can insert you SS by using the TPU image hosting or attach it
> link to Image hosting



Or use the ever popular TPU Capture utility


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2008)

Wander how long until the XS superpi validator is fixed. It's not been working for ages now 

Scared me a bit when it said checksum not valid


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 13, 2008)

does it even matter, someone has to start a new thread, this one isn't updated anymore


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> does it even matter, someone has to start a new thread, this one isn't updated anymore



Sure it is...Pm Laurijan and ask him to go through and get the numbers to Geo.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah its getting close but Lauri had his last run through all the posts just under a month ago.

Plus the thread is really sporadic with actual runs.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 13, 2008)

Plus i just got my E8600, i would love to get i down a fewpoints.~


----------



## Bytor (Nov 13, 2008)

*Add Please*

removed

Please use the one @ post #2582


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2008)

GJ bytor!



SystemViper said:


> Plus i just got my E8600, i would love to get i down a fewpoints.~



Nice one! Can't wait to see a superpi run with that


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2008)

here is mine with my new 4850e first day of tweaking will get better


----------



## Bytor (Nov 15, 2008)

Removed.. Add post #2597


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice run Bytor, but ZOMG on the juice it took! Congrats all the same!


----------



## Bytor (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks

Yeah it took some power to get it to run that high for benching.  I have a e8500 E0 Stepped in the mail...Can't wait to OC it...


----------



## hoss331 (Nov 19, 2008)

heres my q9550


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 19, 2008)

Bytor said:


> ADD THIS
> 
> Broke into the 11 sec. club...



Now that sort of voltage is mindless and reckless dedication............ I respect that


----------



## infrared (Nov 19, 2008)

I might update the list a bit later on and pm it to a mod to edit the first post.

How far back was it the list was last updated?

EDIT: We need some Core i7 runs!!


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 19, 2008)

update the list and send it to me to update the first post....


----------



## infrared (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok, thanks giorgos.


----------



## sno.lcn (Nov 19, 2008)

Horribly inefficient time, and not the best chip.  This took -107, and can't go any more since cold bug at -110.

Got some better RAM now, and a brand new (hopefully way better) chip since I did this.  Can't wait to get some more LN2.


----------



## infrared (Nov 19, 2008)

nice run! We have a new superpi champ!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

congrats *sno.lcn*.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 21, 2008)

pi action with stock i7 cooler..


----------



## sno.lcn (Nov 21, 2008)

Soooo sexy


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2008)

infrared said:


> I might update the list a bit later on and pm it to a mod to edit the first post.
> 
> How far back was it the list was last updated?
> 
> EDIT: We need some Core i7 runs!!



Send Laurijan a pm to verify, but you should be good if you go from the last date updated!

I say start here by dates.... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1030124&postcount=2524


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Nov 21, 2008)

Gg...


----------



## Bytor (Nov 21, 2008)

Please add this...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

hey giorgios, how were temps on stock cooler?  Good run by the way


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## SystemViper (Nov 23, 2008)

Hopefully i'll have my gig rig by the holiday, i even found a adaptor so i can use my CPU-340 koolance waterblock. Going with the 920 to start.

So what ram did you get?


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 23, 2008)

Played with my HZ's the thi channel G.Skill 1600s that are red.  Don't think I needed to get the tri chan set, but meh.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Played with my HZ's the thi channel G.Skill 1600s that are red.  Don't think I needed to get the tri chan set, but meh.



So you think the Ram thing is a lot of hype.

Doing anything with the Blue CS's?


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't think the RAM thing was intially presented correctly, voltages have to be set in relaton to one another, and possbily at various ratios.  No, not doing anything with the blue CS's.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 24, 2008)

ADD PLEASE....

Yes broke into the 9's.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^^^ congrats dude


----------



## infrared (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice one bytor!


----------



## Bytor (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks guys...  Took a little sweet talking & soft petting to get that FSB up that high...But I think its at the FSB wall now... Ordered a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P MB this past weekend so I hope that helps some.
It was a little cool outside last night, around 0c so I put the tech station outside the window and ran benches... I'll post some pic's of that setup when I get home...


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 24, 2008)

played a bit with low voltage today and ~-45C load with my SS..


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice G!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2008)

thats great bytor, can't wait to see the shots of the bench station eheh


Giorgios, great dude


----------



## Bytor (Nov 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats great bytor, can't wait to see the shots of the bench station eheh
> 
> 
> Giorgios, great dude



Here ya go.... It was 0c out last night and these shots were taken about 2030 last night..

PS: Thats my wifes 19" monitor with the cute little bear sticker on it... Didn't feel like moving my 24".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^ haha, dude thats effin' awesome.  I wish we got temps like that here in Miami, although we do get pretty cool temps at night, like 40ºc, still cooler than it usually is.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 24, 2008)

I wish we got A$$ deep snow here in Virginia myself.... Thats from being from Michigan and missing 4 seasons...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I wish we got A$$ deep snow here in Virginia myself.... Thats from being from Michigan and missing 4 seasons...



how cold did it get there?


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats what i was gonna say,what temp you getting.

I saw last year, that someone ran the rad out the window and put in in a tub of water, that was partial freezing and cooled it that way, I think i might try that to get some lower temps for benching. I am in CT and it's starting to stay under 30..... Might a well use nature to rock the cpu.


----------



## Psychoholic (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey sno, is that the 8600 from tom's competition?  That's where mine came from   great chip, does 5ghz on air.




sno.lcn said:


> Horribly inefficient time, and not the best chip.  This took -107, and can't go any more since cold bug at -110.
> 
> Got some better RAM now, and a brand new (hopefully way better) chip since I did this.  Can't wait to get some more LN2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^ damn dude, what are you cooling the CPU with, LN2???  Amazing run


----------



## Bytor (Nov 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> how cold did it get there?



Only 0c last night... I let the tech station set out there for a hour to get to the ouside temp before turning it on..



SystemViper said:


> Thats what i was gonna say,what temp you getting.
> 
> I saw last year, that someone ran the rad out the window and put in in a tub of water, that was partial freezing and cooled it that way, I think i might try that to get some lower temps for benching. I am in CT and it's starting to stay under 30..... Might a well use nature to rock the cpu.



I don't really know what my CPU temp was since I can't get a good reading from any temp program.  My video cards during 3dmark06 were loaded at 13c in CCC.

Have to be careful when bringing cold water inside to room temp parts.  Condensation will kill parts... With the whole rig outside there is no chance of that..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Only 0c last night... I let the tech station set out there for a hour to get to the ouside temp before turning it on..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, along with condensation, comes some good insulation.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> True, along with condensation, comes some good insulation.



If your going to go as far as to insulate you may as well use TEC...Not worth it to me....


----------



## sno.lcn (Nov 24, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> Hey sno, is that the 8600 from tom's competition?  That's where mine came from   great chip, does 5ghz on air.



No, it's one of the first retail batches released.  I haven't even gotten a chance to play with the one from Tom's yet, but I think it'll be a much better one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2008)

Bytor said:


> If your going to go as far as to insulate you may as well use TEC...Not worth it to me....



well when you have condensation you need insulation, usually you won't get that unless you are running TEC, or Ln2 or DICE.   I was just saying in general, not only if you are going to run a tube of water outside like that dude did.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 25, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Have to be careful when bringing cold water inside to room temp parts.  Condensation will kill parts... With the whole rig outside there is no chance of that..




Good Point, thanks


----------



## Psychoholic (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's a run i just did on air..  Add this please.


----------



## _jM (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's my first run at Super Pi with a E5200 @ 4.1ghz  FSB 1331mhz 1.48v with a Tuniq Tower 120






waddya think  good or bad? Im new to super pi and this new ASUS P5Q-PRO board, so all feedback is needed!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2008)

looks good.seems kinda slow from some of the other C2Ds i have seen but not too sure. give some info on the ram speed timnigs ETC (a CPU-z of the ram or just a memset SS will do)


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> looks good.seems kinda slow from some of the other C2Ds i have seen but not too sure. give some info on the ram speed timnigs ETC (a CPU-z of the ram or just a memset SS will do)



That is because of the smaller cache compared to the more expensive Core 2 duos. Which is why I heavily commend _jm for clocking it to hell to get great performance from it.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 28, 2008)

-47C load with my SS...more to come (i believe..)


----------



## _jM (Nov 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> looks good.seems kinda slow from some of the other C2Ds i have seen but not too sure. give some info on the ram speed timnigs ETC (a CPU-z of the ram or just a memset SS will do)


This CPU is a Pentium Dual Core:shadedshu  not a Cor2Duo. The stock specs on this E5200 are 2.5ghz clock/FSB 800mhz/ 2M L2 Cache, Im trying my best to push it to the farthest possible OC on air and still be stable at the same time.I think 4.17ghz with a FSB of 1332 is pretty damn good for this CPU.

My RAM is 2gb of G.Skill DDR2 1066 5-5-5-15  2T @2.1v



theonetruewill said:


> That is because of the smaller cache compared to the more expensive Core 2 duos. Which is why I heavily commend _jm for clocking it to hell to get great performance from it.




Thank you


----------



## _jM (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice giorgos... makes me jealous ... Im fairly new @ super pi, I have a Intel E5200 2.5 OC'd to 4.17/FSB @ 1332 (stock FSB is 800mhz) Im really happy i have the mobo i have , i really think if it was anything else i prolly couldn't push this CPU as far as i can with this one. Go ASUS!


----------



## infrared (Nov 28, 2008)

Holy crap... I'll take back my comments about i7's and superpi 1m then!


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 29, 2008)

one for the win and one with the 965..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice clocks on both giorgos!!


----------



## technicks (Nov 29, 2008)

Damn, thats fast.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol I see you dropped a core G..........naughty naughty!


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 29, 2008)

so what?legit legit..


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 29, 2008)

Thermopylae's P3 score at the bottom of the list still makes me chuckle....


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> so what?legit legit..



Of course, done it myself, just should be recorded as half an E8600


----------



## Jeries (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## _jM (Dec 4, 2008)

*Updated!!!*







OK here's the fastest I have so far. Not too bad for a E5200 eh?

Mem timings are 5-5-5-15 2T Freq@ 1088mhz Dram:CPU ratio @ 5:8

@ Jeries  .. sorry m8


----------



## _jM (Dec 4, 2008)

Giorgos  *PLEASE UPDATE SCORES!!!*

Thanks


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2008)

*Don't need to update this one...*

Just installed my E8600, set the FSB to 450, and upped the volts a little. My RAM is a bit loose and low since this was the first time I powered the machine up.  I freaking love this chip so far!


----------



## _jM (Dec 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Just installed my E8600, set the FSB to 450, and upped the volts a little. My RAM is a bit loose and low since this was the first time I powered the machine up.  I freaking love this chip so far!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081203/pifirst.jpg



Nice run bro... Im thinking of buying a 8600 myself after tax season and OC the living crap outa this E5200 when i get it in!! ( I cant wait.....i want to now, but I dont want to risk burning up this chip!)


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 4, 2008)

_jM said:


> Giorgos  *PLEASE UPDATE SCORES!!!*
> 
> Thanks



i dont update anymore.


----------



## infrared (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll get round to it shortly, but it's a bigger job than i expected!


----------



## Bytor (Dec 5, 2008)

*Add This*

Would be well into the top 10 if only each members fastest time was allowed in... But hey I also hit 5 ghz doing it... sweet...


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 5, 2008)

Meh, don't know if it should be noteworthy, but I just started to overclock this thing haha


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

Updated!

Broke into the 12s with my E5200


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Would be well into the top 10 if only each members fastest time was allowed in... But hey I also hit 5 ghz doing it... sweet...
> http://i34.tinypic.com/2cg21q0.jpg



Nice run Bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

great job JM!!!


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> great job JM!!!


Thank you    I think the new BIOS helped me out a bit on this P5Q Pro. 

* For those of you with the ASUS P5Q Pro Motherboard looking to download the new BIOS, I strongly suggest you to read my post about the BIOS in the Motherboard/Memory section. There are a few glitches that might make some of you very mad. Here>>*​http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78205​


----------



## Bytor (Dec 8, 2008)

*Add This*


----------



## _jM (Dec 12, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 12, 2008)

Soooo close to 4.3Ghz _jM! Cmon just *1* more fsb notch. Nice run btw!


----------



## _jM (Dec 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Soooo close to 4.3Ghz _jM! Cmon just *1* more fsb notch. Nice run btw!



Well it is 4.3 in BIOS but in order to get past 343 FSB i need more than 1.6v and I tried it at 344 with 1.62v and got a CPU OverVolt Error so im not touching 1.6 anymore untill I get a back up CPU and Mobo in the next month or so.. (prolly tax return time)

I have Posted @ 344 FSB but im scared too go any further untill i get better cooling than AIR, this is my only PC right now and I'de be really pissed if it took a shit on me because of OverVoltage


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 12, 2008)

_jM said:


> Well it is 4.3 in BIOS but in order to get past 343 FSB i need more than 1.6v and I tried it at 344 with 1.62v and got a CPU OverVolt Error so im not touching 1.6 anymore untill I get a back up CPU and Mobo in the next month or so.. (prolly tax return time)
> 
> I have Posted @ 344 FSB but im scared too go any further untill i get better cooling than AIR, this is my only PC right now and I'de be really pissed if it took a shit on me because of OverVoltage



OK, try not raising VCore but raise FSB terminal voltage (and or GTL ref voltage if you have that option) instead, that might get you there.


----------



## bamb00zle (Dec 12, 2008)

woops





CPU shown above
-Asus M3N78-VM
-Corsiar 1066 dominator
-BFG 9800gt oc'd
-640gb Samsung spinpoint F1
-Northq 650watt PSU
-Zalman cnps9500 heatsink and cooling fan
- A+ case (rubbish)
- 2 x 120mm Xilerence case fans

Stock is 2.6 ghz on that CPU btw, just incase any1 was interested


----------



## _jM (Dec 12, 2008)

Bamb00zle you know that you can edit your posts instead of posting info that could have been added into your first post.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 12, 2008)

bamb00zle said:


> CPU shown above
> -Asus M3N78-VM
> -Corsiar 1066 dominator
> -BFG 9800gt oc'd
> ...



You need to post the SuperPI screenie with checksum to validate otherwise it wont be included.


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 13, 2008)

Every time I go to xtremesystems to validate my score it says "incorrect checksum".  Is it working for anyone else?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 13, 2008)

_jM said:


> Well it is 4.3 in BIOS but in order to get past 343 FSB i need more than 1.6v and I tried it at 344 with 1.62v and got a CPU OverVolt Error so im not touching 1.6 anymore untill I get a back up CPU and Mobo in the next month or so.. (prolly tax return time)
> 
> I have Posted @ 344 FSB but im scared too go any further untill i get better cooling than AIR, this is my only PC right now and I'de be really pissed if it took a shit on me because of OverVoltage



That overvolt error is automatic at 1.6V on most of the more recent Asus boards. Just go to the monitoring page in the bios, and tell it to ignore cpu voltage, and the error disappears forever. Tho it's not like 1.6V is actually safe for it. lol.



Polaris573 said:


> Every time I go to xtremesystems to validate my score it says "incorrect checksum".  Is it working for anyone else?



From what I gather, it's been broken for quite a while now.

EDIT: Just confirmed it's broken by trying to validate a score that I know was already validated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

still working on the o/c, best till now


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's what I got for now --











Achieved 4.0Ghz relatively easily on this chip... way too easy...

I'll just take a break from overclocking.... till next weekend maybe...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2008)

nice time...


----------



## infrared (Dec 15, 2008)

That's a nice chip you've got there Black panther!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

1.1v for 4.0 GHz!!!  nice, awesome chip, I agree with infrared!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

my best so far


----------



## jaxxxon (Dec 16, 2008)

q6600 @ 2700


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2008)

Bytor said:


>



Ouch thats a lot of volts! 

If you drop the multi to 9x and up the FSB+ram you could probably beat my score.
you're very close.. too close for my liking!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow! I never saw a 10 flat like that. lol. Now, if we could just get you to quit using imageshack, we'd be golden. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Wow! I never saw a 10 flat like that. lol. Now, if we could just get you to quit using imageshack, we'd be golden. lol.



haha, I copied the link from the other thread, I swear i'll stop  hehehe.  I already downladed TPU capture and all, I swear to drunk i'm not god!!! heheheh.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 23, 2008)

nice time JR have you tried to get any faster on the ram?


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 23, 2008)

add mee tooo 

thats my best oc till now..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice time JR have you tried to get any faster on the ram?



Currently no. I'm just working on my 24/7 settings for now.

@smartali

Nice run.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 23, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Currently no. I'm just working on my 24/7 settings for now.
> 
> @smartali
> 
> Nice run.



I see we do things alittle different JR when it comes to overclocking. I find my max clock then i find my 24/7 clock. most of the time my 24/7 clock has to be VARY close to stock voltave or i don't leave it there.but that wasn't the case for my 4850e I set a limit of 1.35v couldn't get more then 2.85ghz on 1.2v (stock)... I will keep checking to see how your doing hope to see 4ghz from you


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 23, 2008)

how much I have to wait to get my name in the list ? 

@JrRacinFan: thanx


----------



## Binge (Dec 23, 2008)

*add this*

add this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2008)

nice run guys, BINGE, do that run again with HT off, its quicker.  Try it out and let me know.


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 24, 2008)

add this


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## smartali89 (Dec 24, 2008)

a bit faster


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2008)

EDIT:
Oh and here is the 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

new personal best.  Previous was a 10 flat


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 27, 2008)

every one posting but list not updating!

damn! Updated it man I am the 27th


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 28, 2008)

I still have to laugh at 1.8+ volts into an e8600 24/7 setting right? ...anyway some of these scores are great but I have a C0 E8400 and I got 10.42 seconds and I'm fairly new to just playing with super pi and benches vs. real apps and I want opinions but considering I'm just on air with a true and 680i with mem set at 1025 4 cas timings I at least hope and think that's anywhere from very good to great but again other than this thread and all with different setups I have little to compare it with...oh and I'm using about .3 volts less than 1.8 too


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

@JR congrats on the 4ghz


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

And you guys thought I was a fanboy...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought the clawhammer chips overclocked stupidly high in there day? maybe that is what was considered high


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I thought the clawhammer chips overclocked stupidly high in there day? maybe that is what was considered high



Don't blame me blame the motherboard.  That is the maximum allowed by the bios.  Any ideas?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

Binge said:


> Don't blame me blame the motherboard.  That is the maximum allowed by the bios.  Any ideas?



try a windows App to set the speed?


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

I've got to send that out to charity soon so I'm trying not to get too attached XD  Forget I said anything, but thank you P o s.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

Binge said:


> I've got to send that out to charity soon so I'm trying not to get too attached XD  Forget I said anything, but thank you P o s.



that is nice of you  and your welcome


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2009)

This is for pos and chicken patty





Finally bested my previous @ 3.9Ghz. Before it was 14.4s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> This is for pos and chicken patty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so what did you end up doing go get down there?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2009)

Different ram divider. Previous 3.9Ghz run, ram was at 1Ghz, that run ram was at 1040mhz. xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Different ram divider. Previous 3.9Ghz run, ram was at 1Ghz, that run ram was at 1040mhz. xD



nice bro, think you can push it further?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice bro, think you can push it further?



Oh I know I could but my goal was get to close as 14s as possible at a lower clock speed than 4Ghz. I still have ALOT more tweaking to do to get my quickest possible results.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 2, 2009)

finally got a score that i feel good about 

http://img.techpowerup.org/090101/SuperPI.jpg


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 4, 2009)

Testing my new toy.........


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 5, 2009)

tried the F5a bios today.....seems better than the F4f i was using....


----------



## AltecV1 (Jan 5, 2009)

You and your fancy scores!mine dose 1mb in 26 seconds


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 5, 2009)

that's ok, I can't even figure out how to upload a screenshot to post my results on here! The screenshot I have is too big and I don't know how to shrink the file....blah...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 5, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> that's ok, I can't even figure out how to upload a screenshot to post my results on here! The screenshot I have is too big and I don't know how to shrink the file....blah...



just use photobucket. it is easy and will resize it for you


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 6, 2009)

Or use TPUCapture Screenshot Utility


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Or use TPUCapture Screenshot Utility



+1 i didn't even think of that 


BTW it is stupidly easy  but really it couldn't get much easier


----------



## rak526 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yay... top 100 with 15.756s.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 6, 2009)

ok, let's see if this works...this is my best suicide run so far


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 6, 2009)

ok hopefully this is better, you could barely see that other one it was so small....this is my best but I want to actually have people see it without squinting


----------



## ComradeSader (Jan 6, 2009)

Throw mine in.
Is it just me or is the checksum still broken?
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=173032


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 13, 2009)

First try with bloatware-full laptop.

Specs: 
T5500 @ 1.66ghz
2GB DDR2-533mhz
120GB 5200rpm HDD
nVidia 7600mGT
17" 1440x900 LCD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2009)

was this thread ever updated again?

Anyhow


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2009)

cpu kinda sucks but look at that ram 2x2GB kit


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

*amd super PI not bad*


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG @  DarkEgo move those scores, and free that background. Free that background


----------



## trt740 (Jan 15, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> OMG @  DarkEgo move those scores, and free that background. Free that background



I agree


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 15, 2009)

I freed up the only thing that counts


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 15, 2009)

*Now that is some Super Pie!*


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well its not the best but it beats some i guess, didn't really try OCing just got this rig hope to get it faster i just don't no how to OC been trying ASUS AI SUITE  couldn't figure out checksum


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 16, 2009)

first day w/ the 940


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

^^^ great run dude!!!! about 2.5 seconds quicker than my 9850 @ 3.55 GHz


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's my E5200 clocked up to 3.81 GHz, RAM @ 915 MHz. I'll try and go for a suicide run at 4.1 GHz, last time I did that I got 13 seconds but Paint wouldn't open.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 17, 2009)

downclocked a bit and testing fsb, results in a faster pie.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 17, 2009)

ok now all we need is the list to update within a reasonable time...literally it was last year it got updated!!


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 17, 2009)

First Day of Tweaking my New Setup, mild OC from 1.8 to 2.3GHZ and some Ram tweaks that knocked off 2seconds from my original run.
This DFI LP UT P35 is Too Awesome ,lol.

23.87


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Steevo (Jan 18, 2009)

Pushing the FSB.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 18, 2009)

my new phenom II
17.313


----------



## infrared (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, that's a nice score! The PII's look great.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 18, 2009)

Pushed OC a tad and tightened timings.
21.73


----------



## DOM (Jan 18, 2009)

infrared said:


> lol DOM has bought out the competitiveness in me again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN


----------



## infrared (Jan 18, 2009)

Holy crap lol, what are the chances of that?! Nice going mate.

That's an insane overclock on the RAM too


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 18, 2009)

i don't get how the lower clocked ram still gave that time but WTF is the chance of that happening again


----------



## DOM (Jan 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i don't get how the lower clocked ram still gave that time but WTF is the chance of that happening again



might be cuz i got an older chipset


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 18, 2009)

DOM said:


> might be cuz i got an older chipset



what chipsets are being used? (urs and his)


----------



## DOM (Jan 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what chipsets are being used? (urs and his)



think his is P35 mines P965


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 18, 2009)

DOM said:


> think his is P35 mines P965



from what i have found it is vary likely that it is because of the chipset. the P965 has worse performance when it comes to memory (slower access times because of higher latency)


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is my score:

BTW:  How do you guys upload an image without it being a thumbnail?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 19, 2009)

www.techpowerup.org

Upload the image, then copy the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 under the image when it shows. 

Then paste that link you coppied into a post.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> www.techpowerup.org
> 
> Upload the image, then copy the
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.  How often are the rankings updated?  ....because I see that many people's results should be ranked....


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 19, 2009)

Georgios doesnt update any longer. its usually up to a member to redo the list and PM it to him before it gets updated!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 19, 2009)

She's still got more in her too....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> She's still got more in her too....



alright JR woot   getting better everyday brotha!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright JR woot   getting better everyday brotha!



+1
I am impressed and proud of you JR. (you already know that from the PMs)


@chicken I lapped my 4850e i will be having some new overclocks from it after i hit it again with 2000grit i wasn't happy with the 1-2c drop so i am going to buy some more 2k g and try again. tell then i am using the 5kBE that i just got back today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> +1
> I am impressed and proud of you JR. (you already know that from the PMs)
> 
> 
> @chicken I lapped my 4850e i will be having some new overclocks from it after i hit it again with 2000grit i wasn't happy with the 1-2c drop so i am going to buy some more 2k g and try again. tell then i am using the 5kBE that i just got back today



damn dude nice, keep us posted.  I know for a fact Jr was happy with his overclock, hes been working on it all weekend, right JR?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> +1
> I am impressed and proud of you JR. (you already know that from the PMs)
> 
> 
> @chicken I lapped my 4850e i will be having some new overclocks from it after i hit it again with 2000grit i wasn't happy with the 1-2c drop so i am going to buy some more 2k g and try again. tell then i am using the 5kBE that i just got back today



You already voided the warranty, why not just pop the lid off altogether?


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 22, 2009)

I am gonna update the thread once again..


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 22, 2009)

You are awesome, Laurijan!


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 22, 2009)

PM sent to giorgos th.


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2009)

*add this*

wait wait


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 22, 2009)

List updated thanx to my friend Laurijan...


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> wait wait



"I´ll" update the thread in 2 week i promise


----------



## infrared (Jan 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> wait wait



Nice score, and awesome wallpaper! 

1.42v isn't a lot, how are the temps? Would be awesome to have it clocked like that 24/7


----------



## DOM (Jan 22, 2009)

my E8500 is not on the list 

infrared  when did you get a E8600 at Intel E8600 @ 6157


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2009)

infrared said:


> Nice score, and awesome wallpaper!
> 
> 1.42v isn't a lot, how are the temps? Would be awesome to have it clocked like that 24/7



Temps are 32 C idle 66C load.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 22, 2009)

PM me possible errors.. i must admit that i had only 3 hours of nightmare hunted dreams this night.. so errors are quite possible.. but remember that only screenshots where the checksum can be seen as well as CPU-Z are included into the list


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2009)

*add this instead *


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> PM me possible errors.. i must admit that i had only 3 hours of nightmare hunted dreams this night.. so errors are quite possible.. but remember that only screenshots where the checksum can be seen as well as CPU-Z are included into the list



hey for the numbering use this code



list=1]

[*]score

[*]etc
/list]


looks like this with the 1sts bracket


score

etc


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You already voided the warranty, why not just pop the lid off altogether?



because i have read so much about the new(er) amd chips being soldered on and i don't want to risk damaging the core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

Binge said:


>



you just beat me, you noticed it is faster with HT disabled for super pi than with HT enabled?


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you just beat me, you noticed it is faster with HT disabled for super pi than with HT enabled?



Always knew but just never really cared... until now


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice Pi man! I can't wait to see if this new board from rma works!!! sh1tty part is having to work 12 hours tomorrow before even thinking about it!! lol.. 

Btw, love the quote! 

@CP, now you know how to beat him!!!  let the war begin!!!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> because i have read so much about the new(er) amd chips being soldered on and i don't want to risk damaging the core



Just cut the silicon seal all the way around the chip, and if it's not soldered, the lid should just pretty much fall right off. It shouldn't really take any pressure to remove. If it doesn't come off super easy, just leave it the way it is, and continue to lap it instead.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

new top amd score


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweet! Nice run!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Just cut the silicon seal all the way around the chip, and if it's not soldered, the lid should just pretty much fall right off. It shouldn't really take any pressure to remove. If it doesn't come off super easy, just leave it the way it is, and continue to lap it instead.



I would almost want to lap it prior to cutting the epoxy. Im wondering what copper water does if it gets under the IHS and doesnt get cleaned out all the way.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 25, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I would almost want to lap it prior to cutting the epoxy. Im wondering what copper water does if it gets under the IHS and doesnt get cleaned out all the way.



You could always just run a bead of silicon around it prior to resuming the lapping process, but that is a good point that I hadn't originally considered.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> new top amd score



Great man.. grats!


----------



## w00t w00t (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 25, 2009)

looks like we have a new champ...  insane man!



w00t w00t said:


>


----------



## w00t w00t (Jan 25, 2009)

Making 1 month ago with my brother with LN2


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 27, 2009)

Latest Run 17.156..
 Hope to hit 16's Soon.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 27, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Latest Run, Hope to hit 16's Soon



Checksum is missing


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Checksum is missing



No it isn't. It's right in the pic.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No it isn't. It's right in the pic.



He changed the pic


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No it isn't. It's right in the pic.


It wasnt in the Original pic, had to do about 10+ reboot's and 20+ more runs to get that Checksum pic and time


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 27, 2009)

w00t w00t said:


>



So...is this your score?

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=815017


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 27, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> So...is this your score?
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=815017



What a brat its copied its fake!


----------



## pagalms (Jan 28, 2009)

3:30AM benching:







I know i can do better, but im so tired i can't think anymore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

^^^thats my fav. time to bench and overclock bro, its the coolest time of the day  at least here in Miami...

...great run BTW


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2009)

that is a nice clock but that sempron really likes the voltage. the sempron that i had 3200+ overclocked to 3ghz on stock voltage and stress tested to be stable. At 1.55v i got 3.2ghz... 
on that note anyone have a Sempron 3200+ or 3400+ they want to sell?


----------



## TmdRockz™ (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Black Panther (Jan 28, 2009)

Put everything on same screenshot for validity.











I gotta try oc this beast more when I get the time - cpu voltage and temps are still quite comfortably low.... I was even too lazy to try the bench on 4.2Ghz....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2009)

*Update*

New bench..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2009)

^^^yikes the voltage 

Great run though.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 2, 2009)

sweet, I'm in the top 30 and we have a new list!


----------



## MRCL (Feb 2, 2009)

Heres mine so far:


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey whoever updates the list,  I should be up behind the Top AMD score, with my 17.1 run. Thanks


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 4, 2009)

*new personal record run*

new run! the old 680i and e8400 still have more left in 'em

and I'm a dufus...I look at the screenshot and I didn't even realize I had yahoo messenger open and running along with 2 internet explorer windows! lol That could NOT have helped my time that's for sure...


----------



## clock_ed (Feb 4, 2009)

My pi score on 24/7 stable!! E5200: edited to faster score:


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 5, 2009)

*Add This*

Add This


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 6, 2009)

Speedstep was, the processor is really at 4GHz.


----------



## Fatal (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2009)

*little AMD 4.0ghz on air*


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 9, 2009)

Its once again time for an update.. i do it as soon as i get home from work


----------



## infrared (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Laurijan. 

While you're at it can you correct my score please? Should be an e8400 @ 5004MHz. Time is correct (9.281s)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 9, 2009)

infrared said:


> Thanks Laurijan.
> 
> While you're at it can you correct my score please? Should be an e8400 @ 5004MHz. Time is correct (9.281s)



I have to ask, how the heck do you even get an e8400 (even an E0 to over 5 ghz?) please tell me that isn't on air...lol  I think that's about the highest I've seen one of those go at least on any super pi run, 4.9 was about the highest I saw and usually much over 4.6 is quite good.


----------



## DOM (Feb 9, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I have to ask, how the heck do you even get an e8400 (even an E0 to over 5 ghz?) please tell me that isn't on air...lol  I think that's about the highest I've seen one of those go at least on any super pi run, 4.9 was about the highest I saw and usually much over 4.6 is quite good.


yes he did it on air he only pushes it when its cold outside


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 9, 2009)

Toying around with the CPU doing dual core.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

I wonder if the i7 is like the phenom.

The phenom ran quicker on 2 cores than 3 or 4, and about the same on 1 core.


----------



## Binge (Feb 9, 2009)

no difference for me between HT on/off or single/dual/tri/quad.  the i7 will assign super pi to one thread only.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> no difference for me between HT on/off or single/dual/tri/quad.  the i7 will assign super pi to one thread only.



HT on i run about 1/2 second slower.  only difference so far i've seen.


----------



## infrared (Feb 9, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I have to ask, how the heck do you even get an e8400 (even an E0 to over 5 ghz?) please tell me that isn't on air...lol  I think that's about the highest I've seen one of those go at least on any super pi run, 4.9 was about the highest I saw and usually much over 4.6 is quite good.



Yep, air cooling!  

Only my old freezer 7 pro no less, not even a high end cooler by todays standards. Was using 1.55v for that run, and ambient temperature was about 8-12c I'd guess. I think most people get limited by FSB on the e8400, you need 555mhz fsb to reach 5GHz and not all boards can cope, P35/P45 boards are good for this. The highest FSB I can get with this setup is about 580mhz so there's still a bit of headroom incase DOM manages to beat me.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 10, 2009)

infrared said:


> Yep, air cooling!
> 
> Only my old freezer 7 pro no less, not even a high end cooler by todays standards. Was using 1.55v for that run, and ambient temperature was about 8-12c I'd guess. I think most people get limited by FSB on the e8400, you need 555mhz fsb to reach 5GHz and not all boards can cope, P35/P45 boards are good for this. The highest FSB I can get with this setup is about 580mhz so there's still a bit of headroom incase DOM manages to beat me.



you're fucking joking lol...although 8 celcius ambient temps certainly helps but air cooling, I honestly was joking for I've never seen it that high even with extreme -50 degree type cooling etc...that's totally ridiculous.  A good ridiculous but ridiculous no less, I wish I had an e0 stepping processor for I can get at least 530 fsb with my board and probably more once I get a real fan for the spp but this c0 e8400 needed more voltage than you used just to get to 4.6 ghz nevermind 5 ghz.


----------



## DOM (Feb 10, 2009)

infrared said:


> Yep, air cooling!
> 
> Only my old freezer 7 pro no less, not even a high end cooler by todays standards. Was using 1.55v for that run, and ambient temperature was about 8-12c I'd guess. I think most people get limited by FSB on the e8400, you need 555mhz fsb to reach 5GHz and not all boards can cope, P35/P45 boards are good for this. The highest FSB I can get with this setup is about 580mhz so there's still a bit of headroom incase DOM manages to beat me.


i was going to get a phase idk cuz of the shit that went down at my job and wifes i still got my job but wife doesnt look good hope they still give her unemployment and i got to work 2nd shift i dont like the hours but  but i still hope i can get that phase 



dalekdukesboy said:


> you're fucking joking lol...although 8 celcius ambient temps certainly helps but air cooling, I honestly was joking for I've never seen it that high even with extreme -50 degree type cooling etc...that's totally ridiculous.  A good ridiculous but ridiculous no less, I wish I had an e0 stepping processor for I can get at least 530 fsb with my board and probably more once I get a real fan for the spp but this c0 e8400 needed more voltage than you used just to get to 4.6 ghz nevermind 5 ghz.


yeah mine took it to be like 2XF outside to get my 5GHz run same time has in infrared  but mine mobos older so i might of taken him with a newer chipset cuz mines lacks in the mem bandwith vs say p35-p45 ones


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 10, 2009)

New scores send to giorgos th.!


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 11, 2009)

Updated...


----------



## r9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Add me


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 11, 2009)

No.....


----------



## DOM (Feb 11, 2009)

im still not on the list i got the same time as infrared


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

r9, thats great bro, someone had linked me to one your threads the other day about that overclock!

Congrats


----------



## vega22 (Feb 11, 2009)

use the right version and im sure he will


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

marsey99 said:


> use the right version and im sure he will



I guess thats why Giorgos said no!   I noticed that but I was like why did he say no??  

Thanks for pointing it out for us.


----------



## r9 (Feb 11, 2009)

add me now


----------



## DOM (Feb 11, 2009)

r9 said:


> add me now


he doesnt update it  since like last yr 

Laurijan does and hes hasnt added mine


----------



## Binge (Feb 12, 2009)

*add this*


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

hoss331 said:


>



nice run dude!


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 13, 2009)

*Add This*

ADD THIS


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 13, 2009)

*Add This*

ADD THIS, ALMOST BREAKING INTO THAT 8s Mark....


----------



## infrared (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice going viper  Did you change anything between runs or just ran it again?

Hoss: awesome score for a quad, volts are good too!


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 13, 2009)

infrared said:


> Nice going viper  Did you change anything between runs or just ran it again?



I Started closing stuff that wasn't necessary, went into start upo and removed some crap and got that extra few miliseconds. Next it time to tighten the ram..


----------



## infrared (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so tempted to dig out my spare waterblock and hook it up to the hosepipe. 
Mobo can do about 580mhz before it starts to crap out, so that should give me 5.22ghz. Ran can run that frequency 1:1.

Hmmm, a sub 9s time would be awesome.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 13, 2009)

infrared said:


> I'm so tempted to dig out my spare waterblock and hook it up to the hosepipe.
> Mobo can do about 580mhz before it starts to crap out, so that should give me 5.22ghz. Ran can run that frequency 1:1.
> 
> Hmmm, a sub 9s time would be awesome.



You got to DO it while you can, don't put if off anymore....


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 13, 2009)

rofl  are the voltages that embarrassing that they need to be whited out


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## r9 (Feb 13, 2009)

I`m going to match yours score I`m going for 10GHz


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 13, 2009)

2.4v  Vcore


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

hey SV a little tip.

for super pi disable HT, that'll get you 8's for sure.  It improves my super pi runs by about .3 seconds.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 14, 2009)

and also try to raise the NB frequency over 4200-4300mhz...


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks guys for he tips, i am just learnign and still have to learn these tricks and also jsut learn.

very much appriciated


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 14, 2009)

are you running pi in Windows 7 with backgrounds,themes etc etc or is it my idea?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> and also try to raise the NB frequency over 4200-4300mhz...



for real?  That I know off the NB has to be less than the QPI an the absolute max or at least the most i've seen people run the QPI is at 4000 MHz.  Maybe its different with the 965 EE than with the 920?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

hey have you guys heard of AMD Fusion?  Have you'll had it work with an intel rig?


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> for real?  That I know off the NB has to be less than the QPI an the absolute max or at least the most i've seen people run the QPI is at 4000 MHz.  Maybe its different with the 965 EE than with the 920?



here you go with my 965...
it`s not different between the 2 cpus...you just change uncore multipliers in the bios and start testing efficiency..


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 14, 2009)

Phenom 9950 BE result:

22.41s

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=793755

I did get 22.078s but didn't manage to get a screenshot with CPU-Z. Is setting affinity to one core prohibited? The .078 is with affinity on one core. The .41 is without affinity setting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> here you go with my 965...
> it`s not different between the 2 cpus...you just change uncore multipliers in the bios and start testing efficiency..



thank you Giorgos.

Crazy, guess Ill have to try out different setups.  I'm having a hard time stabilizing my ram with a BCLK over 192, it just wont boot.  Divider is at 8.  Any suggestions?  BTW, dropping the divider down to 6 fixes the problem but I dont think im reaching the max on my sticks.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 14, 2009)

how much Vqi and Vdimm you give?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> how much Vqi and Vdimm you give?



VQi??  you mean perhaps QPI?  QPi was 1.4


vdimm 1.69v

if you want maybe we can take it to PM's, maybe its a bit off topic?


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 14, 2009)

Vqpi is the qpi voltage yes...1.4 is good...maybe it needs more...i usually played with 1.57V..
high uncore clocks need high Vdimm....
i can play 4480+mhz uclock for 32m pi (stability) with 2.1Vdimm.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 14, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> Vqpi is the qpi voltage yes...1.4 is good...maybe it needs more...i usually played with 1.57V..
> high uncore clocks need high Vdimm....
> i can play 4480+mhz uclock for 32m pi (stability) with 2.1Vdimm.



wow ,so goihng that high is not a problem for a benc run, I like it! 

I found that high Vqpi got me over some hurdles...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> Vqpi is the qpi voltage yes...1.4 is good...maybe it needs more...i usually played with 1.57V..
> high uncore clocks need high Vdimm....
> i can play 4480+mhz uclock for 32m pi (stability) with 2.1Vdimm.



here is a link to a post it has my settings and stuff.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1199702&postcount=1444

thing is im scared to go over 1.4v, trying not to have to RMA anything lol.    Whats the whole deal on going over 1.65v.  thats still not clear to me.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 14, 2009)

the most important thing to take care is the qpi/dram voltage difference....
always keep it within 0.5...
F.E. if you give 2.0Vdimm you must give 1.5Vqpi..


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here is a link to a post it has my settings and stuff.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1199702&postcount=1444
> 
> thing is im scared to go over 1.4v, trying not to have to RMA anything lol.    Whats the whole deal on going over 1.65v.  thats still not clear to me.



you wont give 1.6Vqpi for 24/7 usage...just when it`s needed for a bench...
running more than 1.65Vdimm is "nonsense"...
some of the first B revisions died from that.
The new C ones dont have a problem...i used 1.8Vdimm for 24/7 usage and 2.16V max..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> you wont give 1.6Vqpi for 24/7 usage...just when it`s needed for a bench...
> running more than 1.65Vdimm is "nonsense"...
> some of the first B revisions died from that.
> The new C ones dont have a problem...i used 1.8Vdimm for 24/7 usage..



so you are saying that for short periods of time, running high voltage is not that bad?

by the way as you saw mine is a C revision.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 14, 2009)

it`s not bad at all....active cooling is necessary though...
all of the retail cpus are C revision.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> it`s not bad at all....active cooling is necessary though...
> all of the retail cpus are C revision.



active cooling such as?  fans?


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah for the mem...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> yeah for the mem...



gotta figure that out, my ram cooler doesnt fit because of the heat sinks, gotta have to find a way to hang a fan in front of them or something


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

well giorgos, thanks for the help bro, i'll post some screenies tonight if I can get anything worthy.  Its hot as heck now even inside my house.  Thats why i'll wait till tonight.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> gotta figure that out, my ram cooler doesnt fit because of the heat sinks, gotta have to find a way to hang a fan in front of them or something



rubber bands or zip ties work wonders  thats how i have been cooling my ram for about 2years now and hasn't failed me yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> rubber bands or zip ties work wonders  thats how i have been cooling my ram for about 2years now and hasn't failed me yet



ive done that before, but never on this case, so I gotta figure something out tonight.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

23.68 @ Phenom 9950 B.E @ 3.3GHZ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

good run 3dsage, i am right there with you, except I got a few more mhz out of it but I have the onboard, so its pretty even I would say


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice dude,
 looks like HT link doesnt make a difference. I'm at 2.4GHZ and your at 2.0GHZ, and you still nipped me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice dude,
> looks like HT link doesnt make a difference. I'm at 2.4GHZ and your at 2.0GHZ, and you still nipped me.



NB does alot  HT to me is not a big deal, but NB speed does help a lot.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> NB does alot  HT to me is not a big deal, but NB speed does help a lot.



Yeah, thanks for that tip. It does bump up the bench #'s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah, thanks for that tip. It does bump up the bench #'s



any improved scores?


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> any improved scores?



Working on it, cant get my cooling under control. I'm hitting around 66-68C with 1.5V, which is what I need to be stable above 3.4GHZ.

I might lap my AC Xtreme


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Working on it, cant get my cooling under control. I'm hitting around 66-68C with 1.5V, which is what I need to be stable above 3.4GHZ.
> 
> I might lap my AC Xtreme



a good lap will bring down temps 10ºc approx.

But it voids warranty so becareful


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> a good lap will bring down temps 10ºc approx.
> 
> But it voids warranty so becareful



If I can drop my temps by 10C, i'll be golden


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> If I can drop my temps by 10C, i'll be golden



but that takes a good lap though.

YOu've ever lapped before?


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> but that takes a good lap though.
> 
> YOu've ever lapped before?



Nope, this will be my first attempt. But I have a Cele, and a Sempron that will be sacrificed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nope, this will be my first attempt. But I have a Cele, and a Sempron that will be sacrificed





Watch these videos, they guided me and my 9850 came out rather good.  First time lapping, dropped about 6-7ºc 

Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVXuZTuoEuE

Part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L1s1-nXj0o&feature=related


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool man^
 I was looking at a 5-7C drop, anything above that will be a lovely bonus.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Cool man^
> I was looking at a 5-7C drop, anything above that will be a lovely bonus.



fullinfusion lapped his 9850 and got like almost 12ºc drop


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> fullinfusion lapped his 9850 and got like almost 12ºc drop


I'm gonna do it man, that will be insane, i'd be able to bump to voltage to like 1.55 or 1.6 and temps will be under control.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I'm gonna do it man, that will be insane, i'd be able to bump to voltage to like 1.55 or 1.6 and temps will be under control.



weird though, under full load at 1.52v i see about 48-49ºc on mine right now. I Have the factory cooler!  You said you were hitting mid to high 60ºc's?


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> weird though, under full load at 1.52v i see about 48-49ºc on mine right now. I Have the factory cooler!  You said you were hitting mid to high 60ºc's?



Yeah dude, high 60's.
you get 49C, during torture testing load? on Factory HS.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah dude, high 60's.
> you get 49C, during torture testing load? on Factory HS.



well during wprime runs which use all cores up to 100%.  might get a few degrees higher on a torture test, but still I think its lower regardless.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Feb 18, 2009)

Figured I'd throw these up, havent messed with it much since I got it, just put some numbers in and booted right up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> yeah for the mem...



here you go giorgos, figured out a little mounting position for the fans to cool the RAM


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 19, 2009)

looks nice...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> looks nice...



thanks.  ram stays much cooler this way, wonder how much of a temp decrease that gave me.  I got some new RAM coming in next week, so hopefully I can better my best pi run so far


----------



## InPaniC (Feb 20, 2009)

@Kokü

Edit: And a bit better :>


----------



## r9 (Feb 20, 2009)

InPaniC said:


> @Kokü
> 
> Edit: And a bit better :>



5.5 GHz


----------



## InPaniC (Feb 20, 2009)

My damnit ram suxs hardly, need 2 GB for benching... cant bench over 850 MhZ@8-x-x-x and PL 10


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 21, 2009)

InPaniC said:


> Edit: And a bit better :>



Some sweet runs, 
got to love those -55c temps, I want them


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 21, 2009)

InPaniC said:


> My damnit ram suxs hardly, need 2 GB for benching... cant bench over 850 MhZ@8-x-x-x and PL 10



in that 5520mhz run with what PL are you playing?
just to know performance level is a NB issue not a mem one..


----------



## InPaniC (Feb 21, 2009)

Its PL10, with lower PL i cant boot with that sucky ram.

The NB is not the problem, with 1 stick i can boot with PL 8 and same FSB, dunno why...


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 21, 2009)

what Vmch do you give for 550 fsb?
try also another divider....some of them are a bit "weird" on the RE..


----------



## InPaniC (Feb 21, 2009)

Ram divider i tryed all, 266 and 333 works, 400er no boot... Ähm Vmch.... have to look when i make the next session


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 21, 2009)

also you definetely must have a good *2*1* ram kit in order to bench well...


----------



## InPaniC (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats right


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 21, 2009)

you must be able to bench 1m ~650fsb @ PL9 with a good RE - 8600...


----------



## InPaniC (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm, dont think that my new RE run over 600 FSB, my last did that without problems...

But we will see, i give my best


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 21, 2009)

nice...


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 22, 2009)

A week or so ago I got my phase change unit.







I'v been doing some benching on my Q6600 






Yes... you read right, 4.23GHz on 1.344vcore   It wasn't stable, but the fact that it ran Super PI 1M is pretty good 

Heres my best overclock and time.






I'v taken my phase change off for a while now, when I re-attach it i'll try for 4.7GHz+


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

alright man, it was about time you posted it 


Great results I see.  How much did that phase run ya?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 22, 2009)

The phase unit cost me $1070 Australian.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> The phase unit cost me $1070 Australian.



yikes!!!

I've been wanting to get Phase for a while.  But everybody told me for daily use its not worth it.  But now I have a bench rig so I am really considering PHase


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 22, 2009)

Its awesome, i'm going to run mine for 24/7 once I have enough money to build a case for it that will block out a lot more noise. 

Also u need a lot less volts with phase change then with air or water.  My old 3.6GHz (AIR) settings worked for 4.14GHz with phase.  

I was going to get WC, but it would have cost about $700 AU or so just to cool my CPU.  So I thought I may as well pay a bit more and get something a lot better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Its awesome, i'm going to run mine for 24/7 once I have enough money to build a case for it that will block out a lot more noise.
> 
> Also u need a lot less volts with phase change then with air or water.  My old 3.6GHz (AIR) settings worked for 4.14GHz with phase.
> 
> I was going to get WC, but it would have cost about $700 AU or so just to cool my CPU.  So I thought I may as well pay a bit more and get something a lot better



I def. agree bro   good choice. Keep us posted on some new results


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 22, 2009)

Will do


----------



## InPaniC (Feb 22, 2009)

What temps under load with ur SS with ur Q6600?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 22, 2009)

All idle temps were between -42C and -46C and load was between -40C and -44C.  I didn't put it under load that much, I was mainly just running super PI 1M.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

^^my god thats awesome, I gotta get me some Phase cooling.  What brand is your set up fat guy.  Im not familiar with any brands so yours seems pretty good.  Maybe I can start off by there.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 22, 2009)

I didn't get commercially built one, I got a custom built one off Kayl from XS   He does a great job on them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I didn't get commercially built one, I got a custom built one off Kayl from XS   He does a great job on them



dammit lol.

I heard getting a custom one done is better, but god I have no idea where to start


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 22, 2009)

Send some PM's to phase builders in the US.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Send some PM's to phase builders in the US.



you have any idea of any phase builders in the US, I don't.  Guess i'll have to try and post up on XS see if I can get some help over there.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you have any idea of any phase builders in the US, I don't.  Guess i'll have to try and post up on XS see if I can get some help over there.



Not sure sorry, but I think many runmc and n00b 0f l337.  But I suggest post a thread asking who builds phase change in US.  DON'T ask some in particular (its against the rules) so do it via pm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Not sure sorry, but I think many runmc and n00b 0f l337.  But I suggest post a thread asking how builds phase change in US.  DON'T ask some in particular (its against the rules) so do it via pm



so make a thread asking how to make one?  If I need to talk to one in particular then I'll just PM them?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry my bad, lol I meant "who builds" not "how builds".  My mistake, I make a lot of typo's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Sorry my bad, lol I meant "who builds" not "how builds".  My mistake, I make a lot of typo's.



haha so ask in a thread who builds?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, but DON'T ask anyone in there to actually build you one.  If someone says they do, then pm them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Yeah, but DON'T ask anyone in there to actually build you one.  If someone says they do, then pm them.



gotcha bro, thanks a million man 


I'll keep you posted on my progress if I decide to go Phase,  thanks for your help again!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

No problem 

Happy I could help.


----------



## DOM (Feb 23, 2009)

CP you got a PM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

DOM said:


> CP you got a PM



what a coincidence, so do you 

Thanks


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

I just remembered I have some Super PI 1M scores with my E8500 under phase change 







I'm not have good at dual core overclocking as I am at quad cores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I just remembered I have some Super PI 1M scores with my E8500 under phase change
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats not bad, but I was expecting  a bit higher 


Hey its a start dude, great job!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks

I have expecting higher as well, but like I said i'v never OC'ed a dual before.  Also maybe my mobo doesn't like them as much as quads.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have expecting higher as well, but like I said i'v never OC'ed a dual before.  Also maybe my mobo doesn't like them as much as quads.



could be, anyways you had your fun bro, so no big deal


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah thats the main reason I overclock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Yeah thats the main reason I overclock



I am sorta addicted to it, its soo fun bro.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah I'm sure i'm addicted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

this time seems horrible huh?

uhh gotta love Quad Cores, all this while Crunching, chatting, browsing, and god knows what else, look at the apps open


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

same as above, but I had paused the crunching:


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

Woah thats a massive difference.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Woah thats a massive difference.



crunching goes all the way up to 98.6% cpu usage so imagine.  in the screenshot is was lower as it goes up and down, but yeah in the background the CPU as taking a shit lol.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah

Anyway nice times, I wish I could afford i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Yeah
> 
> Anyway nice times, I wish I could afford i7



dude, its not that bad, you can get ram for like $100, CPU for under $300 and a board for under that as well.  Its money but there are ways to save some bucks here and there nowadays.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I'd want some ram that overclocks good and a mobo that can handle a high OC.  I'm just adding it up atm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Well I'd want some ram that overclocks good and a mobo that can handle a high OC.  I'm just adding it up atm.



RAM $100  3gb TRI CHANNEL KIT I BELIEVE.
board $300
CPU $290

Sounds good, thats my board and CPU, the ram is a good cheap alternative that overclocks great!!!!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm maybe, thats in US tho.  Over here in Australia thats a quite a lot.  Also hardware is cheaper over there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Hmm maybe, thats in US tho.  Over here in Australia thats a quite a lot.  Also hardware is cheaper over there



crap thats right bro I forgot.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh well, it would cost be about $1200 AU for it.  It isn't as bad as I thought, but considering I have -$100 atm.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

Woah thats a lot of Vcore there 

Can you lower it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Woah thats a lot of Vcore there
> 
> Can you lower it?



Oh yeah, I could probably. Just gotta do some playing around. Had to prove someone something about the chip.. lol


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2009)

I would if I was you, just making sure, you know 1.55v is the max safe vcore on a 65nm?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, I know the max safe volts on the baby. Just was a run to show that the chip can do it.. Not something I'm going to do every day... I'll be staying at 3.8 for benching.


----------



## ChiSox (Feb 23, 2009)

*core solo lappy upgrade from celeron 410*

found a compaq core solo on the bay for $15 same core YOHAN and it works!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Oh well, it would cost be about $1200 AU for it.  It isn't as bad as I thought, but considering I have -$100 atm.



I know how that is bro, been there done that, better times will come 


Cold Storm said:


>



holy great balls of fire    1.what voltage???? 



Cold Storm said:


> Oh yeah, I could probably. Just gotta do some playing around. Had to prove someone something about the chip.. lol



u sure proved it, now go wipe your panties off


----------



## Dahaka (Feb 24, 2009)

hi there! some nice results on AIR.

Please follow this thread .
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86171







Sorry, i found a better SS from that bench night P:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

dahaka, awesome results


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy great balls of fire    1.what voltage????
> 
> 
> 
> u sure proved it, now go wipe your panties off





lmao. That's the stuff I needed so I can get some good rest tonight!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lmao. That's the stuff I needed so I can get some good rest tonight!!






i ran 1.689v through my phenom and still havent stopped pooping since.  go figure!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i ran 1.689v through my phenom and still havent stopped pooping since.  go figure!



The baby is doing great tonight. Haven't benched since I had a LONG A$$ day at work.. But, PSU should be here by the weekend and more fun!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice 

My UD3P can't do over 510FSB on a dual, yet I have done 515FSB on a quad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The baby is doing great tonight. Haven't benched since I had a LONG A$$ day at work.. But, PSU should be here by the weekend and more fun!



hey dude, mind going on MS for a sec?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2009)

new AMD 1st place


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice work there


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Nice work there



ill hopefully break the 15s soon


----------



## trt740 (Feb 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> new AMD 1st place



nice chip and nicer work


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2009)

trt740 said:


> nice chip and nicer work



thanks i need to leave you heat and what did you squeeze out of it


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 25, 2009)

Forgot to post this here, had it for like 2 weeks.  Haven't gotten higher yet cuz I'm a n00b 

Really though, just haven't had time to play more.  Spring break is next week, and after that, I'm getting back to business


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2009)

when cdawalla posted the fastest AMD a few posts back I was thinking to myself, damn thats awesome.

Then I was like hmmmm, I wonder if sno.lcn did some runs while he had some Ln2 left.  Well haha, questions answered


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice sno.lcn

I so got to get me a AMD PII.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 25, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> Forgot to post this here, had it for like 2 weeks.  Haven't gotten higher yet cuz I'm a n00b
> 
> Really though, just haven't had time to play more.  Spring break is next week, and after that, I'm getting back to business



*holy Crap WoW!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2009)

team finland got 6.6 Ghz out of theirs , and ran 3mark 06 for a world record in multiple cards at 6.1 GHz.   

So 5.6 for sno.lcn is an amazing overclock, team finland just killed it!!


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 25, 2009)

*Add This Please*






Excuse the high VCore, first SP1m run on this new P5Q Pro board and also first chance this chip has ever had to shine as I got the P5Q to replace my DFI while its in for RMA because it wouldn't OC worth a shit and would throw up 88 codes at even a 1mhz OC on the RAM or CPU.   


I know the chip has more in it as I've seen 550x9, maybe 5GHz 32M SP1m stable with enough tweaking..but I'm a n00b and I'm still learning!  One things for sure, and that's the RAM has more in it being Mushkin stuff rated at 1150mhz out the box......I'll get to work tomorrow and see what it can do with just 2GB of ram to make it easier on the NB.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats a great start  

Just wondering what PLL and VTT volts you are running?


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 25, 2009)

Only thing I changed are the mem and cpu volts..believe it or not the rest are on Auto....more fine tuning to come and hopfully I'll get closer to 5GHz stable.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> Forgot to post this here, had it for like 2 weeks.  Haven't gotten higher yet cuz I'm a n00b
> 
> Really though, just haven't had time to play more.  Spring break is next week, and after that, I'm getting back to business



very nice run my best...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2009)

@cdawall that opty is a great clocker and not bad voltage. that seems kind low for that kinda clock


----------



## trt740 (Feb 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thanks i need to leave you heat and what did you squeeze out of it



4.0ghz on air


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @cdawall that opty is a great clocker and not bad voltage. that seems kind low for that kinda clock



volts are higher than that



trt740 said:


> 4.0ghz on air



suicide or stable?


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> team finland got 6.6 Ghz out of theirs , and ran 3mark 06 for a world record in multiple cards at 6.1 GHz.
> 
> So 5.6 for sno.lcn is an amazing overclock, team finland just killed it!!



I know, right?  I've got lots of work to do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Excuse the high VCore, first SP1m run on this new P5Q Pro board and also first chance this chip has ever had to shine as I got the P5Q to replace my DFI while its in for RMA because it wouldn't OC worth a shit and would throw up 88 codes at even a 1mhz OC on the RAM or CPU.
> 
> 
> I know the chip has more in it as I've seen 550x9, maybe 5GHz 32M SP1m stable with enough tweaking..but I'm a n00b and I'm still learning!  One things for sure, and that's the RAM has more in it being Mushkin stuff rated at 1150mhz out the box......I'll get to work tomorrow and see what it can do with just 2GB of ram to make it easier on the NB.



thats a great clock bro  congrats.



cdawall said:


> very nice run my best...



CDAWALL, thats still impressive bro, those opterons are looking might good 



sno.lcn said:


> I know, right?  I've got lots of work to do



haha, dont we all!


----------



## JBravo (Feb 26, 2009)

*Add this please*

My latest run @ 3300ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2009)

You guys are going to laugh at me. I think I may be going old school here in a bit ....

Will post in the thread if I get some good results.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

JBravo said:


> My latest run @ 3300ghz


good run bro, tried to go any higher?


JrRacinFan said:


> You guys are going to laugh at me. I think I may be going old school here in a bit ....
> 
> Will post in the thread if I get some good results.



hmm, I wonder the results you are going to get, good luck bro


----------



## JBravo (Feb 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good run bro, tried to go any higher?




Haven't yet no, my temps are holding me back. I'm still on the stock cooler. Goes to about 61C under orthos


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

JBravo said:


> Haven't yet no, my temps are holding me back. I'm still on the stock cooler. Goes to about 61C under orthos



got any plans to improve your temps?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2009)

Damn this chip gets hot ...


----------



## JBravo (Feb 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Damn this chip gets hot ...



Now that is a good speed your running at! I previously had a Celeron D330 std @ 2400mhz.  It ran 3500 easily.  But at that time my gigabyte mobo could not adjust voltages to the core so I had to stop


----------



## JBravo (Feb 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> got any plans to improve your temps?



Yes, wait for winter!! But seriously, I'm not really sure what cooler to get. Probably just a nice little Zalman or so. I don't want anything heavy.  I can easily clock it higher tho, the load temps just get a tad to high. Only when running orthos tho. I can game forever and never go above 52C. So I might just consider it. Ambiet was like 32C at that time


----------



## J-Man (Feb 26, 2009)

I got 11.??? at 4012MHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

JBravo said:


> Yes, wait for winter!! But seriously, I'm not really sure what cooler to get. Probably just a nice little Zalman or so. I don't want anything heavy.  I can easily clock it higher tho, the load temps just get a tad to high. Only when running orthos tho. I can game forever and never go above 52C. So I might just consider it. Ambiet was like 32C at that time





Winter is the most effective cooling for the money lol, its free 


I would however invest in a TRUE or a Zalman, great coolers!


Maybe JRracing can recommend one, he is using an Akasa that is fairly well priced and gave him great results on his E5200 I believe.

JR????


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2009)

E72's have a tendency to get rather warm in extreme clocking conditions. If you need inexpensive, look into an AC Freezer. I can vouch for the Akasa Evo & Evo Blue but they are now very hard to find.

Best thing I suggest to keep it cool is to only clock it mildly for now, ~3.5Ghz 1.25v.


----------



## JBravo (Feb 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Winter is the most effective cooling for the money lol, its free
> 
> 
> I would however invest in a TRUE or a Zalman, great coolers!
> ...



Thanks for the advise. But for now, I'll try and get the ambient down as low as possible. Maybe set the A/C to 17C and put a big fan on the open case. Thats probably gonna be my best till I get a cooler.  I'll have to post back tomorrow with the results tho, I'm at work doing the graveyard shift


----------



## JBravo (Feb 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> E72's have a tendency to get rather warm in extreme clocking conditions. If you need inexpensive, look into an AC Freezer. I can vouch for the Akasa Evo & Evo Blue but they are now very hard to find.
> 
> Best thing I suggest to keep it cool is to only clock it mildly for now, ~3.5Ghz 1.25v.



Thanks for the heads up. I'll just clock it for a quick run, see what I can get


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2009)

JBravo said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll just clock it for a quick run, see what I can get



Yeah, try not to push past 1.28v vcore and 1.2v VTT. I'm just wondering what your ambients are like this time of year.

EDIT:

If they are low enuff maybe even go watercooling ....

I know in ohio during the winter I would love to go water just to see what kind of trouble I can get into xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks jr for chipping in

Jbravo, just be careful dude.  Keep us posted.


----------



## r9 (Feb 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> new AMD 1st place



Opteron 1300 ???
@sno.lcn
And that 5.6GHz dice or LN ???


----------



## JBravo (Feb 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, try not to push past 1.28v vcore and 1.2v VTT. I'm just wondering what your ambients are like this time of year.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Ambient goes anywhere from 25-45 C so its difficult to get a high 24/7 clock.  Water would be nice, but I don't know if it'll cope with those sort of ambient temp fluctuations



Chicken Patty said:


> thanks jr for chipping in
> 
> Jbravo, just be careful dude.  Keep us posted.



Thanks bro will do


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2009)

JBravo said:


> Ambient goes anywhere from 25-45 C so its difficult to get a high 24/7 clock.  Water would be nice, but I don't know if it'll cope with those sort of ambient temp fluctuations



No offense but ... YUCK! Heck you may even need to go phase just to keep ur stuff cool 

Just kidding man, You would need a cooler with high cfm ratings and negative pressure in your case(make it a vacuum in there blowing all the air out).


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 27, 2009)

My Xiggy HDT1283 keeps my E8400 @ 4.05 (450x9) with 1.425vCore BIOS at no more than 58'C on both cores passively after a 12 hour Prime run....I do have great air in my case though with some Scythe Kaze-Jyuni 110cfm fans in place of the original Antec fans and also two strapped to the Xiggy wired to a fan controller so I can run passive or for a bit more headroom with higher volts keep the temps down.

Very cheap cooler, very capable and with two high-cfm fans you will be very happy.


Oh and thanks chicken....I got more testing to do!


EDIT:
The Celeron scores the same as my laptop does!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 27, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> E72's have a tendency to get rather warm in extreme clocking conditions. If you need inexpensive, look into an AC Freezer. I can vouch for the Akasa Evo & Evo Blue but they are now very hard to find.
> 
> Best thing I suggest to keep it cool is to only clock it mildly for now, ~3.5Ghz 1.25v.



I wouldn't bother with the Freezer for a cheap cooler. It was great in it's prime, but has been far surpassed now. For less than the Freezer, you can pick up the Xigmatek HDT-S963, which handily outperforms it. Or, for $5 more, you can pick up the HDT-S1283, which performs on par with a TRUE.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 27, 2009)

*+1 Hdt-s1283*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I wouldn't bother with the Freezer for a cheap cooler. It was great in it's prime, but has been far surpassed now. For less than the Freezer, you can pick up the Xigmatek HDT-S963, which handily outperforms it. Or, for $5 more, you can pick up the HDT-S1283, which performs on par with a TRUE.



Which is true.. just speaking for fact that the Freezer may be more readily available....

Give or take.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Feb 27, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> *+1 Hdt-s1283*



Yes indeed!!

It handled my E8400 no prob, working OK on my Q9650 so far, waiting on better fans, then I'll experiment more, try to get sub 10s Spi 1m. So far same clocks as my E8400 E0 at same voltage, gotta love the UD3P!!


----------



## JBravo (Feb 28, 2009)

Latest run @ 3504mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

woot woot bravo,   jbravo


----------



## JBravo (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> woot woot bravo,   jbravo



 I was wondering when my choice of name would turn against me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice voltage on that clock Jbravo. I sooo need to look into getting an e7x00 instead. This chip needs way too much voltage.


----------



## JBravo (Feb 28, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice voltage on that clock Jbravo. I sooo need to look into getting an e7x00 instead. This chip needs way too much voltage.



Yes they do get away with very little voltage. I must say tho, my first run of 3.3ghz was dead stable on 1.2125 V set in bios.

The 3.5ghz needs about 1.25 i think. I never tested for stability coz I'm not using it for my 24/7 clocks. The 3.3ghz does just fine


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 28, 2009)

I bet if you bring up your FSB Term/VTT Voltage up a notch or 2 , it may stable out enough for 24/7.


----------



## JBravo (Feb 28, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I bet if you bring up your FSB Term/VTT Voltage up a notch or 2 , it may stable out enough for 24/7.



You know is was wondering if my fsb might be limiting my clocks? This asus has the P35 chipset so I'm hoping its good for at least 500mhz.

I still have some settings that I need to get to know,its a slow process but I'm getting there. Thanks for the tip. I'll try that later.

Another thing is my apacer ddr-800 is rated between 1.8-1.9V according to specs.  I had to bump it to 2.0V to get them to run at 876mhz. I really don't know if that might kill it if I keep it at that speed and voltage for a 24/7? Any idea? The Corsair is just cruising I just know it. I've seen them go up to close to 1000mhz.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 28, 2009)

Cache seems to be the dominate factor here....my E8400 @ 3GHz and my RAM @ 800mhz scores about the same 15 seconds as you JB.

Either way, keep trying and that E7200 will sure do a lot better....I see no issues with you getting 4GHz pretty easily if its a nice clocker.


----------



## JBravo (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey guys

I've got an interesting result that I thought I might want to share with you.

Ok, so i've install XP 32bit again because my games were starting to lagg quite badly in vista after about a month or so. It might have been something I did wrong, but I decided that till I get 4GB of ram, back to XP.

So, I did another pi run on different settings, changing the fsb strap to 333 rather than 400 thus dropping the ram speed a little bit. Ratio now is 12:10

The new clock was 3420, almost 100mhz slower than my previous best of 3504mhz. Also my ram was running slower at 865mhz as opposed to 876.

Now, check the pi time...

It's almost identical! Would this be as a result of running xp? or might it be that my pc responded better to these settings?


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Winter is the most effective cooling for the money* lol, its free
> 
> 
> I would however invest in a TRUE or a Zalman, great coolers!
> ...




So True, My Igloo has been a great success ,
 i am so proud of it, I will do it every year from now on!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 1, 2009)

SpeedEuphoria said:


> Yes indeed!!
> 
> It handled my E8400 no prob, working OK on my Q9650 so far, waiting on better fans, then I'll experiment more, try to get sub 10s Spi 1m. So far same clocks as my E8400 E0 at same voltage, gotta love the UD3P!!



How high is the Q9650, they are such great Quads


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2009)

My results at 4278mhz


----------



## Alberto-Elaria (Mar 1, 2009)

here is mine so for.










[/IMG]


----------



## Binge (Mar 1, 2009)

@ Silkstone: You must include checksum #.  Your post will not be valid otherwise.


----------



## JBravo (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's my best thus far @ 3610mhz


----------



## silkstone (Mar 2, 2009)

Super PI with checksum


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^good run


----------



## Dice (Mar 5, 2009)

My first attempt.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's an updated score.

I don;t think i can get any more out of this because my god damn shitty motherboard doesn't have a NB voltage setting 






Sorry about the fact i forgot to move the "Calculation is done message" Fsb is 510 multiplier 9x voltage 1.55v. I can't disable that crappy speedstep so CPU-Z always shows a lower core speed


----------



## DOM (Mar 6, 2009)

silkstone did ou noice your 500fsb run was faster


----------



## silkstone (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, that is strange - the 510 run was on a fresh vista install. Memory timings are also the same i believe. Strange ??????


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 6, 2009)

got 23.109sc on 2.75Ghz E2220
but one thing that is not fair is that my sis(doesn't play games)gets a C2D E7400 and not oced and her pc got 19.101 scs!!


----------



## silkstone (Mar 6, 2009)

ok i got 10.429 but it crashed before i could grab a screeny with checksum 





When i restarted i got this.





Still,.. it's a little better than @500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2009)

you're doing good silkstone.  Continue the good work 

Planning on getting a new board soon?  Maybe I have, but I don't remember asking you this.  Sorry if I did.


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## SystemViper (Mar 7, 2009)

ahhhhhh, So close to ub 9's,  Glad to see that water and Dfi seems to get along well.


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

You know SV I can go under


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

alright Binge  so close dude!!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> You know SV I can go under



I know, you stop .01 below my number, but soon Phase will give me sub 8 times 

I wish i had the time to play, but that time will come soon, I feel the igloo will have 1 good cold spell left in her this year, so i am getting ready, tuning, waiting....


----------



## silkstone (Mar 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you're doing good silkstone.  Continue the good work
> 
> Planning on getting a new board soon?  Maybe I have, but I don't remember asking you this.  Sorry if I did.




Thanks Patty, no you ain;t asked  that was my last upgrade for a while. I'll keep this rig for maybe a year, invest in a couple more hgh rpm fans and in 6 mths time i might try to xfire my 4850 (16x4x). but next motherboard purchase will be an i7.

When i first bought this mobo i din't have enough for a decent graphics card which is why i went for the G33 chipset, i wish i had waited a week


----------



## Wile E (Mar 7, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Thanks Patty, no you ain;t asked  that was my last upgrade for a while. I'll keep this rig for maybe a year, invest in a couple more hgh rpm fans and in 6 mths time i might try to xfire my 4850 (16x4x). but next motherboard purchase will be an i7.
> 
> When i first bought this mobo i din't have enough for a decent graphics card which is why i went for the G33 chipset, i wish i had waited a week



Did you hunt around to see if there are any modded BIOSes or voltmods for your board?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 7, 2009)

I searched and asked on the forums - nothing  there's a Vmod for the core voltage but i couldn;t find anything else


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 7, 2009)

JBravo said:


> Here's my best thus far @ 3610mhz



you also using the zune theme!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 7, 2009)

yay! 23.035!!


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

show your CPU-Z please


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 8, 2009)

22.875


----------



## silkstone (Mar 8, 2009)

Have another go with your OC HB


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 8, 2009)

a better score from a 3Ghz proccey
21.422!


----------



## Dahaka (Mar 8, 2009)

Do you know cpuz? :S


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 9, 2009)

Bored.  Not great IMPO.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 9, 2009)

duh! I don't have a i7! All you rich arses picking on poor ppl!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

dark, HT off it runs quicker in super PI, why such a low clock?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 9, 2009)

i've heard that i7 works better in most cases with SM off


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> i've heard that i7 works better in most cases with SM off



SM?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 9, 2009)

My bad it's SMT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> My bad it's SMT



  still don't know what that is.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 9, 2009)

SMT=HT
Simultaneous Multi Threading


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> SMT=HT
> Simultaneous Multi Threading



I would think that is the same as HT, Hyper Threading?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2009)

i dont think i posted this here yet


----------



## Binge (Mar 9, 2009)

wowowow CD!  What are you using to cool that beast?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> wowowow CD!  What are you using to cool that beast?



dry ice check the phenom II thread for more info


----------



## exon1 (Mar 10, 2009)

^^






And just to prove that it is a stable OC =x


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

*ADD THIS....*



*WAHOOOOOOO* 

 *My First Sub 9 Super Pi!!!!  *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2009)

congrats SV, thats a heck of a achievement.  Great job dude.  Oh man 

I just noticed you had HT on, you could have done like 8.7 sec.  Dude take HT off now and run it again


----------



## JBravo (Mar 12, 2009)

CP do you know if they are still updating the list on the first post? I would like to see my "hard earned" time on there


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 12, 2009)

MSI Wind OC.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 12, 2009)

WTF!?!? 22.250?? holy crap! on an ATOM?!?!?
If I didn't Oc my proccey it only achieved 24 secs max!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 12, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> WTF!?!? 22.250?? holy crap! on an ATOM?!?!?
> If I didn't Oc my proccey it only achieved 24 secs max!!



That's 1m 22s.. . . silly silly man


----------



## silkstone (Mar 12, 2009)

Has Dia01 got a new record?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 12, 2009)

ooo! night blindness!!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

*Add This*

*ADD THIS.... *



*Wahooooo....................*


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 12, 2009)

addd me!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2009)

JBravo said:


> CP do you know if they are still updating the list on the first post? I would like to see my "hard earned" time on there



that I know off rarely.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 13, 2009)

I got a E5200 a few days ago, I'v only done some testing on air cooling, but its a pretty good chip I think.






3.75GHz on 1.25vcore 

It can run stock GHz on only 1.0vcore and its WCG stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

alright fatguy, very nice.  Looks like you got a killer CPU


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 13, 2009)

@ fatguy

Wish mine was like that.  I need 1.42v to be stable at that clock.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2009)

*Play time!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

great run cold storm 

Finally upped the clock on that baby


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great run cold storm
> 
> Finally upped the clock on that baby



Yep! For some reason I've been sleeping all week long once i get home... So, since today is my day off.. Been playing!!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright fatguy, very nice.  Looks like you got a killer CPU



Thanks 



JrRacinFan said:


> @ fatguy
> 
> Wish mine was like that.  I need 1.42v to be stable at that clock.



Yeah I guess I was pretty lucky 

I can't wait to get this thing under my Phase Change


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 14, 2009)

man mine only runs stable on 1.4v
and my ram can't go past 1000mhz


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 15, 2009)

I got my E5200 to 4.125GHz today.  The only bad thing is my UD3P is pretty c*** in my opinion, the amount of vcore I have to use after 3.8GHz just gets silly.  If I can run 3.75GHz on 1.248vcore then WTF do I need 1.328vcore for 3.875GHz?  This is the same kind of problem I had with my E8500.  Or is this just normal for 45nm duals? cause my Q6600 doesn't do this 

Anyway heres the screenshot.


----------



## Binge (Mar 15, 2009)

awesome overclock with the 5200


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## DOM (Mar 15, 2009)

hey fatguy hook up that phase


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 15, 2009)

I will soon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 15, 2009)

hey fatguy what is a 4870GS? I didn't know that they(ATI) made a GS


----------



## DOM (Mar 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hey fatguy what is a 4870GS? I didn't know that they(ATI) made a GS



golden sample


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah the GS means Golden Sample.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2009)

fatguy, good work dude


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks again


----------



## JBravo (Mar 16, 2009)

Latest run on E7200 @ 3985mhz


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 17, 2009)

sorry aboout the cpu-z i forgot the speed its E8400 at 4.0 ghz


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice Dude, I see you got your E8400.


----------



## r9 (Mar 17, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I got my E5200 to 4.125GHz today.  The only bad thing is my UD3P is pretty c*** in my opinion, the amount of vcore I have to use after 3.8GHz just gets silly.  If I can run 3.75GHz on 1.248vcore then WTF do I need 1.328vcore for 3.875GHz?  This is the same kind of problem I had with my E8500.  Or is this just normal for 45nm duals? cause my Q6600 doesn't do this
> 
> Anyway heres the screenshot.
> 
> http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm27/fatguy1992/E5200/4125.jpg



How about you charge that E5200 with 1.5V core and show us what really can do.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 17, 2009)

i cant get superpi worthy after 4.0ghz on this but ill keep tweakin ove onyl had for like 2 hours

check out the thread
Overclocking E8500


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

been playing around with ram now.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

CS, I remember once I just played around with RAM timings and sub timings and i knocked off like 
 .6 seconds of my time.  How much you gotten off already?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

My first run on Pi at 4ghz was 11.954.. So knocked a bit off from going stock to that.. So, Now I gotta play with volts and see what I  can do!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> My first run on Pi at 4ghz was 11.954.. So knocked a bit off from going stock to that.. So, Now I gotta play with volts and see what I  can do!



let those RAM sticks RIP!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> let those RAM sticks RIP!!!!!



 No! I could throw in the Axe ram and test it.. I just love these things so much!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> No! I could throw in the Axe ram and test it.. I just love these things so much!!!





OK OK, dont abuse the RAM then. 

sissy


----------



## Wile E (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> OK OK, dont abuse the RAM then.
> 
> sissy



lol.

Most people don't want to burn hardware up like me and D do. lol.

I'm on my 3rd axeram rma now. They've got to be getting sick of me by now. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> lol.
> 
> Most people don't want to burn hardware up like me and D do. lol.
> 
> I'm on my 3rd axeram rma now. They've got to be getting sick of me by now. lol.



haha, they see your package and they slap their foreheads


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> OK OK, dont abuse the RAM then.
> 
> sissy



Man!!! You calling a man that burnt out ram slots for over doing it!  



Wile E said:


> lol.
> 
> Most people don't want to burn hardware up like me and D do. lol.
> 
> I'm on my 3rd axeram rma now. They've got to be getting sick of me by now. lol.




Well, I seem to burn DIMM slots and the ram with it! So, I really want to keep a system running longer then a month! That's my goal!!! One month and no chages.. I start that when I get my psu! Who wants a Q6700??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man!!! You calling a man that burnt out ram slots for over doing it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want the CPU?  You giving it away for free right?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll give you the chip for a 1000w PSu.. Something that can handle my system! There's your Free


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll give you the chip for a 1000w PSu.. Something that can handle my system! There's your Free



I give you PSU for one trillion dollers 

what if I give you my i7 rig?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I give you PSU for one trillion dollers
> 
> what if I give you my i7 rig?



Now, I know we're going in the deep end of the pool!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Now, I know we're going in the deep end of the pool!



Hope you brought your wet suit, because the hip waders just aren't gonna cut it this time. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Hope you brought your wet suit, because the hip waders just aren't gonna cut it this time. lol.



 Yeah, I got the wet suit on the way!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

It's pretty bad when the first words out of your own parents mouths are... So, break anything on your computer yet!?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It's pretty bad when the first words out of your own parents mouths are... So, break anything on your computer yet!?



It's my woman that says that in this house. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

i just get that weird look when I have another box with me when I get home from work


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 17, 2009)

lol, my wife is ready to clobber me, if I bring another box in the house. I have a big pkg comming on thurs, so I think i'll treat her to a nice day at the spa for thurs em , yea, thursday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> lol, my wife is ready to clobber me, if I bring another box in the house. I have a big pkg comming on thurs, so I think i'll treat her to a nice day at the spa for thurs em , yea, thursday



all that experience   Guess you know how to calm her down before your packages arrive.

SV's Wife "honey why you taking me to the spa today?  You got more packages coming!! "


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2009)

i got a palit 9600 gso card from rma today, i didn't believe the wife she didnt wanna open it when i was at work, she asked if i bought something lol


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 17, 2009)

I got my E5200 to 4.25GHz, I can't get any higher cause my temps


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

Fat, looks like it's time to go water! 

Man, if I was with my Ex Fiance... Just glad I'm not anymore!!! Spa wouldn't be the only thing I'd have to do for her!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 17, 2009)

update please


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

This bench doesn't get updated everyday. Just have to wait for it.. Once a month it normally does....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

my best so far with the Phenom II on factory cooler   3.8 GHz


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

Not bad CP! Not bad at all!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Not bad CP! Not bad at all!!



I was really impressed with this CPU, temps were idle around 50+ during super pi they would hit 60-62ºc.  once I put this baby on water Im sure just that alone will make the CPU perform a bit better at the same speed.  It was running pretty hot.

honestly, I dont know what impressed me the most, the Phenom II, or the i7!  Probably that fact that I can do 3.8 Ghz on factory HS, as opposed to the i7 where 3.6 GHz would get me up into the 90º's!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Fat, looks like it's time to go water!
> 
> Man, if I was with my Ex Fiance... Just glad I'm not anymore!!! Spa wouldn't be the only thing I'd have to do for her!



I have phase chang waiting to go on   So water would kinda be a waste of time.

Also I think I just applied the thermalpaste badly.

Nice work Chicken Patty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I have phase chang waiting to go on   So water would kinda be a waste of time.
> 
> Also I think I just applied the thermalpaste badly.
> 
> Nice work Chicken Patty



Thanks dude, you should ship me your Phase setup


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 17, 2009)

You wish


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> You wish



you damn right I do 


When you putting Phase on the E5200?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm planning on about 3 weeks time 

Cause in 3 weeks I get a 1.5week holiday from school and until then I have lots of assignments and tests etc.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

Me sad!  No Phase no nothing but water...  in corner..


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 17, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I have phase chang waiting to go on   So water would kinda be a waste of time.
> 
> Also I think I just applied the thermalpaste badly.
> 
> Nice work Chicken Patty




pictures, need pictures, love to see the p[hase setup,. what's the temp range, load?

nice stuff!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I'm planning on about 3 weeks time
> 
> Cause in 3 weeks I get a 1.5week holiday from school and until then I have lots of assignments and tests etc.



gotcha buddy, yeah school first man.  We'll be here in three weeks to see your results 



Cold Storm said:


> Me sad!  No Phase no nothing but water...  in corner..




does that mean I have to  too???


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

CP, No, I'll  But, I got some help along the way... We'll see how this goes!!! A Viper is helping!  for VJ!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> CP, No, I'll  But, I got some help along the way... We'll see how this goes!!! A Viper is helping!  for VJ!!!



a Viper?  Viper that we know?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> a Viper?  Viper that we know?



A viper some may know!  But, that's all I'm say! We'll see!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> A viper some may know!  But, that's all I'm say! We'll see!!!



haha ok, keep us under the mystery.  I'll pay you those 1.5 trillion dollars I mentioned the other day if you tell me?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha ok, keep us under the mystery.  I'll pay you those 1.5 trillion dollars I mentioned the other day if you tell me?



Sure thing, I'll give you my paypal, and in 5 days, you will know!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Sure thing, I'll give you my paypal, and in 5 days, you will know!



lol, so you are saying that if I wait five days and not give you any money, I will still no?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> lol, so you are saying that if I wait five days and not give you any money, I will still no?



No... I want to make SURE the money's in the bank! If you don't then it's going to be a mystery! Oooohhhh AHHHHHHH Ooooohh!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> No... I want to make SURE the money's in the bank! If you don't then it's going to be a mystery! Oooohhhh AHHHHHHH Ooooohh!



Ok Ok,let me go find some old ladies to jump, steal their food stamps.  Maybe I can trade a bum for his pocket change.  this way I can come up with your money


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok Ok,let me go find some old ladies to jump, steal their food stamps.  Maybe I can trade a bum for his pocket change.  this way I can come up with your money



Hey now.... You Jump the AIG Execs! No old lady!!!    I want my money back, instead of stealing it from one that gave away also!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

^^^ 

ok, I think we got a bit off topic there.  Lets hush already.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

I still need to get my board waterproofed to do some DICE runs in my pot. Just haven't had the time to rip it all apart and rebuild it.

Hopefully, I'll have the time for the waterproofing and rebuild this weekend. Then it will be DICE runs in a week or 2 after that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2009)

Sweeet Wile E!!! I can't wait for the runs!!! I hope you can do the prep this weekend!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

man I think i'm going Phase sooner than I thought.  Is there any good guides online to prep your board for phase and such?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> pictures, need pictures, love to see the p[hase setup,. what's the temp range, load?
> 
> nice stuff!



I have a hard time taking pics on it cause my camera can't focus on it (since its all black).  But I have a quick vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbmJtRkSlak

The unit was tuned for high heat loads, so it could do better on a E8500 if it was tuned for it, but if it was tuned for a E8500 it wouldn't do as well on high heat, and so on.

My Q6600 was running 3D Mark 06 and during the CPU test it got to -40C.  Idle was about -44.  My E8500 @ 4.75GHz idle got down to -50C.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529394


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man I think i'm going Phase sooner than I thought.  Is there any good guides online to prep your board for phase and such?



Its really easy, 














Then mount the evap and its all ready.

Sorry I didn't take more pics.

EDIT:

Nice work there Chicken Patty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks fatguy.  for the pics.  at least I have an idea.  Where can I find the stuff to prep the board and stuff?

as far as the super pi run, that is a pretty awesome run in the amd world of super pi.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry i'm not sure where to buy it cause I got mine free with the unit 

But its called moulderable art eraser(sorry I can't spell)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Sorry i'm not sure where to buy it cause I got mine free with the unit
> 
> But its called moulderable art eraser(sorry I can't spell)



i know what that is, didnt know that is what you used.  THanks for the tip.  I'll look into it as I get closer to actually getting Phase, but just want to start getting prepared and learning


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i know what that is, didnt know that is what you used.  THanks for the tip.  I'll look into it as I get closer to actually getting Phase, but just want to start getting prepared and learning



Theres some good threads @ XS 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104456
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104454
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104455


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

It's also a good idea to waterproof the back of the board behind the socket. I use clear nail polish to do the water proofing, then use self adhesive neoprene.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah I didn't have any pics of that.  I only used a piece of neoprene that was held in place by the back plate.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, almost forgot. You need to use dielectric grease in the socket itself.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

I didn't use that either 

It was fine, also I have a friend who didn't use it and it was fine for him too


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I didn't use that either
> 
> It was fine, also I have a friend who didn't use it and it was fine for him too



At first. That is until pin-rot sets in. Do it or you will come to regret it.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

How long till that sets in?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> How long till that sets in?



Can be as fast as a few weeks, depending on your environment, but usually months. You'll be OK for now, but it only costs like $1 at an auto parts store.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Can be as fast as a few weeks, depending on your environment, but usually months. You'll be OK for now, but it only costs like $1 at an auto parts store.



Alright i'll pick some up next time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the tips guys.  I'll look into this very carefully.  I'll look over at the threads in XS Fatguy, thanks a lot


----------



## DOM (Mar 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Can be as fast as a few weeks, depending on your environment, but usually months. You'll be OK for now, but it only costs like $1 at an auto parts store.



what about fill the centre of the CPU socket with an insulation square like here


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

DOM said:


> what about fill the centre of the CPU socket with an insulation square like here



You could. Dielectric grease is cheaper, easier, and more effective tho.


----------



## DOM (Mar 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You could. Dielectric grease is cheaper, easier, and more effective tho.



cuz im not going to run my phase all the time but then idk since i havent heard it and idk how much its going to add to the light bill


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

DOM said:


> cuz im not going to run my phas eall the time but then idk since i havent heard it and idk how much its going to add to the light bill



Power draw is the one thing that has kept me from getting one. I'm just gonna stick to water for 24/7, and just break out the pot and use DICE for benching.


----------



## DOM (Mar 18, 2009)

cuz i might use it say 5-6hrs a day but idk yet

need to ask how much it uses and check how much they charge to see how much its going to cost more or less


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, the reason I don't fold or even think about that Phase root is power bill.. All ready over 3 bills for just the little bit that's used... they've doubled the bill due to all the power plants being built here... Grrr!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL that's why I've stopped folding!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

DOM said:


> what about fill the centre of the CPU socket with an insulation square like here





Wile E said:


> You could. Dielectric grease is cheaper, easier, and more effective tho.



I was wondering, when u put that stuff in the socket why doesn't it stop the CPU from being read/working?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 18, 2009)

nope... its very safe...


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

I know its safe since so many people have done it etc, but I don't understand why it doesn't stop the mobo from reading the CPU?  Since there would be all that stuff in the socket?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 18, 2009)

mmmmm, maybe because when you apply pressure, the grease gets squeezed out and CPU and mobo gets contact?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

Alright that makes sense I guess.  So there would only be a tiny amount in the socket?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I was wondering, when u put that stuff in the socket why doesn't it stop the CPU from being read/working?


It's actually designed to do it. It was invented to prevent oxidation on electrical contacts, while still allowing the contact to be made. It's most common use is in spark plug connectors.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 18, 2009)

ahh, now I understand even more things!!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> It's actually designed to do it. It was invented to prevent oxidation on electrical contacts, while still allowing the contact to be made. It's most common use is in spark plug connectors.



Thanks now I understand


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

One more quick question, is it possible to clean it off?  Like if I had to RMA the mobo?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> One more quick question, is it possible to clean it off?  Like if I had to RMA the mobo?



Di-electric grease? Yeah. I use safe-for-plastic, non-residue electronic contact cleaner. Over here, it's usually marketed as mass air sensor cleaner.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know if this is still being updated but can I get this run added please?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Sweeet Wile E!!! I can't wait for the runs!!! I hope you can do the prep this weekend!!!



i wouldn't mind having the runs haven't shat in 3 days.. damn pain meds


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i wouldn't mind having the runs haven't shat in 3 days.. damn pain meds



Ha! I lol'ed.

Eat some more fiber. It will straighten you right out.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice aCid888* 



Wile E said:


> Di-electric grease? Yeah. I use safe-for-plastic, non-residue electronic contact cleaner. Over here, it's usually marketed as mass air sensor cleaner.



Thanks

I'll get some before I hook my phase change back up


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 18, 2009)

Need more tweaking..I know this thing will do 4.9GHz with a very minimal vcore increase.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Need more tweaking..I know this thing will do 4.9GHz with a very minimal vcore increase.



One of my next builds I think is going to be a Core 2 Duo, aiming for a E8600.  Man the Core 2 Duo line overclocks geniusly 

GOod run acid, looking forward to your progress.


----------



## infrared (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice run acid. Put the mushkin pc2-9200 kit in there (cpuz shows 4GB?!) and drop the multi to 8.5x and get the fsb up a bit higher. Should take off .2-.3 of a second 

Might be worth doing some OS tweaks too. You'd be surprised the difference it makes.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 19, 2009)

I wish I had picked up the E8500 for the extra .5 multi, but the extra cost made me think twice.
This is an old run from when I first got the P5Q Pro to replace the POS DFI I had (still have) that throws up Error Code 88's and need a RMA, I'm running 2GB now and its of the Mushkin 1150mhz kind.....I can push more than that as the RAM will run @ 1274mhz max @ 2.3v.

Water on the way and some OCZ Flex II to put with this so I can push some more...  

p.s no OS tweaks here....I use this PC every day for CoD4/downloading.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 20, 2009)

I just reformatted my laptop and installed a new OS so I decided to test again.

Old score was:

-. Fizban: 25.912 (Intel T7200 @ 2000)

Seems new scores are slightly slower at the moment:

26.083 is my best score currently, though seems mostly to be identical and unaffected by OS. (Earlier scores were Windows Vista Business x86, Current Score is Windows 7 Ultimate Beta Build 7057 x86-x64)


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 20, 2009)

25.912sec is good for that CPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> 25.912sec is good for that CPU.



I agree.  My buddy has that CPU in his laptop


----------



## cdawall (Mar 21, 2009)

Fizban said:


> I just reformatted my laptop and installed a new OS so I decided to test again.
> 
> Old score was:
> 
> ...





fatguy1992 said:


> 25.912sec is good for that CPU.





Chicken Patty said:


> I agree.  My buddy has that CPU in his laptop



on XP with this one

-. cdawall: 22.094 (Intel T7500 @ 2196)


----------



## Fizban (Mar 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> on XP with this one
> 
> -. cdawall: 22.094 (Intel T7500 @ 2196)



T7500 has the bigger L2 like the 7200 does doesn't it? ie. my 7200 is the same clock speed as a 7300 but kicks the 7300 up and down the block due solely to L2 size to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Fatal (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Wingo101 (Mar 25, 2009)

Please add me to the list


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 28, 2009)

20.922!!YAY! 0.3 difference


----------



## MRCL (Mar 28, 2009)

Eleven seconds yaaay


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not bad

But do u really need 1.488vcore just to run SP 1M?


----------



## MRCL (Mar 28, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Not bad
> 
> But do u really need 1.488vcore just to run SP 1M?



Absolutely No this thread just popped up again in the list subscription and I thought I give it a shot with the new CPU. I admit the Vcore is high. The OC needs more finetuning. But the temps are okay for that matter.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 28, 2009)

Alright, I found if I tweaked my GTL references I could use lower Vcore.


----------



## amit_talkin (Mar 29, 2009)

My new score 10.592s ( E8400@4.45 , ballistix 800@980 5-5-5, 1.39v )


----------



## technicks (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

good run guys


----------



## silkstone (Mar 31, 2009)

10.156 - I'd try for better but 1.6v scares me.


----------



## Fatal (Mar 31, 2009)

need to clock higher :shadedshu


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Mar 31, 2009)

amit_talkin said:


> My new score 10.592s ( E8400@4.45 , ballistix 800@980 5-5-5, 1.39v )
> 
> http://ary.simpload.com/pi2.jpg



I would kill for an E0 stepping that would allow me to do that...long as motherboard fsb wasn't an issue put me in the 9's easy this c0 I have needs like 1.5 volts'ish to do a similar run to that...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2009)

great run silk

Fatal, not bad bro, with work you'll get higher.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks - i think i'd need watercooling and volt mod my bios to get any more out of this chip.

Nice to know it will post at 5ghz tho


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2009)

Quick run for shits and giggles at my 24/7 settings.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice run on a quad Wile E


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Nice run on a quad Wile E



I agree, and for daily settings


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 2, 2009)

Toying around with things, once I get more JNL's from Fit (hopefully tomorrow), going to get some better scores.


----------



## amit_talkin (Apr 2, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I would kill for an E0 stepping that would allow me to do that...long as motherboard fsb wasn't an issue put me in the 9's easy this c0 I have needs like 1.5 volts'ish to do a similar run to that...



yup, E0 requires very low voltages compared to C0. however in my country, temp. is 42C now a days  ( 44C was max. 2 days ago ) so I m currently running it at 4.05GHz - 1.275v. 

I have OCZ Vendetta2 CPU fan , ideling 39C max 56C while gaming.
not bad for 42c ambient temp though!


----------



## infrared (Apr 2, 2009)

If the ambient temp is 42c your processor won't idle at 39 unless you're using thermoelectric/phase cooling. I suspect the temp sensor on your chip is wrong.


----------



## amit_talkin (Apr 2, 2009)

what I meant ambient 42 is outside the home! inside it can be somewhat lower than 42 ( i havent checked it ) . In cold days ( when it is around 15 to 25C ) it stays at 30-32 idle. I have tested sensors with realtemp, its working fine


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 2, 2009)

Just as a notice fellas and ladies (we do have a few of those too).

Laurijan has got hooked on that game called life and has attained a friend which is of the female type. I doubt he will be in as much to offer any updates. If someone would like to step up to the plate, Im sure Geo. will re-update if you were to send a new list.

I know its quite a task, but I may be able to get the file from Laurijan that was used for the last update.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 3, 2009)

He'll be back when he gets tired of her. 

Here's my contribution.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 3, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Toying around with things, once I get more JNL's from Fit (hopefully tomorrow), going to get some better scores.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090401/Capture008.jpg



You can shave a few points off that by going to 4 threads.  Nice run, look forward to the JNL stuff.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 5, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> You can shave a few points off that by going to 4 threads.  Nice run, look forward to the JNL stuff.



I checked the affinity of it running right now, according to windows, all 8 threads are being used.  Anyway, here is my latest.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 5, 2009)

amit_talkin said:


> yup, E0 requires very low voltages compared to C0. however in my country, temp. is 42C now a days  ( 44C was max. 2 days ago ) so I m currently running it at 4.05GHz - 1.275v.
> 
> I have OCZ Vendetta2 CPU fan , ideling 39C max 56C while gaming.
> not bad for 42c ambient temp though!



no, not bad for that hot external temperature, not sure what mine will do when summer gets here but for the moment I have it at 4.166 ghz with 1.416 volts in windows and it is idling at 38 or so considering the voltage/c0 etc I can't complain about the temps all things considered I guess....


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2009)

more to come


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2009)

some more


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2009)

some more its getting late here


----------



## infrared (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice going mate!

I should be able to do some sub 9s runs at 5.2ghz, but you got me beat on that last run.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats awesome

Great work, looking forward to more results


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 6, 2009)

hey! stop doing so good you're kicking me further down the list!! lol


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 6, 2009)

DOM said:


> some more its getting late here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/super_pi-E8500942.jpg



Dom is that with the phase.... sweet...


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Dom is that with the phase.... sweet...



wut you think  need some more work to get 5.4 stable getting not round bs in pi


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

great runs DOM


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is a new best for me.  Gotta love freezing your ass off in the cold.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

how cold is it dark?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2009)

Dark, your almost in the top 10!


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how cold is it dark?



When I was doing those benches was probably in the upper 30f range out side, and I had all the windows in my room open.  Layered up for that bit of fun.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> When I was doing those benches was probably in the upper 30f range out side, and I had all the windows in my room open.  Layered up for that bit of fun.



  the things us overclockers do to get a good clock


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 12, 2009)

*new toy e8600...*

this is my latest best result after a couple days owning my new e8600, with a true 120, my old evga 680iar and axeram 1200....


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> When I was doing those benches was probably in the upper 30f range out side, and I had all the windows in my room open.  Layered up for that bit of fun.





Chicken Patty said:


> the things us overclockers do to get a good clock


 i use to do that, then i was why should i be freezing too  had lil table put it out buy the window and had just the case outside and closed the window 

then got a phase to do it all yr around


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 13, 2009)

@ DaRK nice run, break the sub 9 sonic boom.

@don, see you got your phase, picks please or did i miss something.... nice scores....
I think this will be the last week for the Igloo, it's around +4c now....


@ dalekdukesboy ,,,, now that a winner


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 13, 2009)

is it a winner because it's almost 5 ghz on air or because it's on a 680i of all things and not even a motherboard originally designed for compatibility with 45nm duos.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2009)

Dom, man, that some sweet scores!! Glad its there and going good for ya man! 

Edit: yeah, even with that board... It's a SWWEEETA$$ score! Good run


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 13, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> is it a winner because it's almost 5 ghz on air or because it's on a 680i of all things and not even a motherboard originally designed for compatibility with 45nm duos.



Damn, didn't even know it's a 680i, even better, but i likes the score, and  680i in air,  I could only imagine using sub zero on that chipppppppppp...... 
The E8600';s  are top notch....
Love the the way it rocks the clocks 

That will be my first Victim for the Phase next week.,....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 13, 2009)

yeah it is pretty nice, getting high clocks on it obviously isn't an issue, getting 24/7 stability with linpack testing however is, at least with this setup, I have a tpower i45 here though and I have a feeling it may have even better luck with this chip and hopefully have more stability with less voltage, the 680i definitely seems pretty finicky and not as stable as I'd like despite some fairly impressive results for what it is...plus I want 5ghz legit...not 4.990-4.991 lol.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 13, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> yeah it is pretty nice, getting high clocks on it obviously isn't an issue, getting 24/7 stability with linpack testing however is, at least with this setup, I have a tpower i45 here though and I have a feeling it may have even better luck with this chip and hopefully have more stability with less voltage, the 680i definitely seems pretty finicky and not as stable as I'd like despite some fairly impressive results for what it is...plus I want 5ghz legit...not 4.990-4.991 lol.



Yea, i saw a lot of good things with that tpower and the i45....
I'm not big on running lots of hours on linpack or prime. If i can get it to game and do my work fine then it's stable enough for me...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 13, 2009)

well I had a run at 5.18 ghz and one at 5.10 ghz one of them being 9.359 but pc rebooted and lost the info even though I had saved the screenshot...but I do have this one.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 13, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> well I had a run at 5.18 ghz and one at 5.10 ghz one of them being 9.359 but pc rebooted and lost the info even though I had saved the screenshot...but I do have this one.





yea, don't you hate that instability, I remember a while back i hit a milestone that i had been working for,
 for a long time and i was so excited that i forgot to save it, 
then it took me weeks to get it back..


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 13, 2009)

yeah well I actually DID save it to wordpad, but obviously it rebooted very soon after and it didn't actually make it to the hard drive apparently...either way I should have just restarted it right away while it was still running but I attempted to rerun it in hopes of a freak run that was really quick...either way I got 5ghz + on air and I don't think I've really seen that anywhere in a super pi run or otherwise, so I am kinda psyched I managed that.


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> @ DaRK nice run, break the sub 9 sonic boom.
> 
> @Don, see you got your phase, picks please or did i miss something.... nice scores....
> I think this will be the last week for the Igloo, it's around +4c now....
> ...





Cold Storm said:


> Dom, man, that some sweet scores!! Glad its there and going good for ya man!
> 
> Edit: yeah, even with that board... It's a SWWEEETA$$ score! Good run


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90188

im out of town i would of had 4 day weekend but came to see the family and my bro also had came back from his 2nd tour in iraq


----------



## Fatal (Apr 15, 2009)

Fatal - 18.252 :shadedshu


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 15, 2009)

I got my new best SP 1M time the other day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2009)

good run fatal and fatguy


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good run fatal and fatguy



true they are...but I got 'em with this one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> true they are...but I got 'em with this one.



even better run 

HOwever i would love to see what that e8600 can do with fatguys phase setup.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks oh, well phase would be ridiculous with this thing, heck I'd like to see watercooling...that was on air...I kid you not!


----------



## technicks (Apr 16, 2009)

Pfew. Thats fast guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> thanks oh, well phase would be ridiculous with this thing, heck I'd like to see watercooling...that was on air...I kid you not!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah I know...I didn't realize exactly how good it was till I did some searching around online etc and saw a widely publicized article by one of those overclock "pros" who took an e8600 ES and used some sort of assumably high end air setup and with 1.6 volts got it to exactly 5ghz...heck I got 5 + with half a volt less and yes it's a lapped true but still only with two fans on it that are 74 cfm and 90 cfm...high volume'ish but not even the loud screamers you could use that I'm considering getting to really make it interesting...

oh, and this is an evga 680i by the way of all things! LOL


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 16, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> true they are...but I got 'em with this one.





dalekdukesboy said:


> thanks oh, well phase would be ridiculous with this thing, heck I'd like to see watercooling...that was on air...I kid you not!



Wow thats awesome 

I wish the E8600 didn't kill both my boards 

I was so close to 5.0GHz and I could have tweaked my RAM.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 16, 2009)

How did the e8600 kill 2 boards? Also did it commit suicide on its' way out too? Lol that'd be insult to injury...I only wonder how it could have laid waste two boards, not real encouraging considering here I am clocking the snot out of it with this ebay special sub 100$ board, and I do fully intend to slap it into the tpower i45 I have waiting in another setup I'm currently building though if it killed this board I'd doubt I'd put it in another lol


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok heres the story, yes I know its long.  

Well I put the E8600 into the UD3P when I got it and as soon as I started up the PC, it would start and stop etc, then it started and didn't turn off, about 15sec later i could smell something burning. I assumed that it was the mobo, since I put all different hardware on it and it still didn't post. 

Then I got the UD3R and it worked fine with all my working hardware, so I put the E8600 in, wouldn't post, it just kept starting and stopping, so I stopped it and put my working cpu in and the mobo still worked after that. Then yesterday I was going to RMA the E8600 and I thought I should test it one more time. As soon as I started it up it kept going (but no post) and I thought maybe its fine, then 15sec later I could smell something burning. On both the boards the power regs that are left of the NB are the only things that smell burnt. They don't look burnt, only smell burnt.  

So thats the full story, hence the E8600 is killing mobos.

BTW I borrowed this E8600 off a friend and had done 5.0GHz on air with 1.5vcore, I was looking forward to clocking it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

damn fatguy, sucks really bro.  hope you can get it figured out soon and get a new one to try out 


Was your run with the e8500 on air?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## theorw (Apr 16, 2009)

Good enough for being RAM limited...


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn fatguy, sucks really bro.  hope you can get it figured out soon and get a new one to try out
> 
> 
> Was your run with the e8500 on air?



I can't believe it, I decided to test my UD3R one more time on air and WTF it works.  I don't get it, it burnt, it still smells burnt lol but as long as it works.


----------



## theorw (Apr 16, 2009)

How did it burn??


----------



## radaja (Apr 16, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

thats great news fatguy, so any runs with it???


good run guys


----------



## radaja (Apr 17, 2009)

heres a new one for ya.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 17, 2009)

Not the best around but


----------



## radaja (Apr 18, 2009)

my best so far


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

radaja said:


> my best so far
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/vrd6hw.jpg



fnally 9's dude,


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 18, 2009)

im going for the 9's im currently at 10.3sec at 4.7ghz but i think i can do it


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 18, 2009)

nice breaking the 9 barrier....... good milestone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> nice breaking the 9 barrier....... good milestone



what about the 8's , you did go into the 8's right??


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> fnally 9's dude,





lucasweir said:


> im going for the 9's im currently at 10.3sec at 4.7ghz but i think i can do it





SystemViper said:


> nice breaking the 9 barrier....... good milestone





Chicken Patty said:


> what about the 8's , you did go into the 8's right??



This thread makes me miss drag racing. lol. I too, will one day break into the 9's and then 8's, in my street car. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> This thread makes me miss drag racing. lol. I too, will one day break into the 9's and then 8's, in my street car. lol.



not a bad way to spend 10,000 dollars


----------



## DOM (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome calculation time there DOM!
I wish I had your pc!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

DOM


----------



## mudkip (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh hai

My i7 @ 4300 Mhz (somehow i can't reach 4420Mhz anymore , oh well..)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

very nice mudkip


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's my new Phenom II 940 @ 3.5 Ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2009)

I am gonna try sub 9 tonight with just one core enabled on the i7 920...... death run!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I am gonna try sub 9 tonight with just one core enabled on the i7 920...... death run!



   be careful though, don't get too happy with voltages now


----------



## mudkip (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> be careful though, don't get too happy with voltages now



I went 1.6v (also for QPI and QPI PLL) on air once, how's that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I went 1.6v (also for QPI and QPI PLL) on air once, how's that?


----------



## mudkip (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


>



lol there's nothing to be scared of


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 25, 2009)

well my E2220 is at 40degrees idle with 1.44v
so watchout man!

oh yeah, I just remebered that I'm using stock cooling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

mudkip said:


> lol there's nothing to be scared of



i'm not scared, i'm just


----------



## Fatal (Apr 29, 2009)

:shadedshu 940 @3819 -18.252

http://img.techpowerup.org/090429/signature.jpeg


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 29, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Oh hai
> 
> My i7 @ 4300 Mhz (somehow i can't reach 4420Mhz anymore , oh well..)
> 
> http://images.hardwareinfo.net/usersys/benchmarks/007929-4.jpg



Why is like half of the things on CPU Z whited out?


----------



## mudkip (Apr 30, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Why is like half of the things on CPU Z whited out?



I believe because of ''safe mode''


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)




----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2009)

Congrats!!! But I am setting a goal for you cold storm ....

I want to see sub 9.875 second scores.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2009)

Nice Cold, damn good volts for that speed................   thought you might want some i7 luvin...........


----------



## DOM (May 3, 2009)




----------



## crush3r (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Congrats!!! But I am setting a goal for you cold storm ....
> 
> I want to see sub 9.875 second scores.



lol.. we'll see what I can do! lol



Tatty_One said:


> Nice Cold, damn good volts for that speed................   thought you might want some i7 luvin...........



Well, thinking of i7, and have been for quite some time... Just working to many hours to "learn" something new on ocing like that... It's my new case set-up then I'm set for a while.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

Sorry, but gotta double post this!!!!

Sub 10 baby!!







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559398

JR, can I getta cookie?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2009)

Vely Vely nice!


----------



## Xtant25 (May 3, 2009)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090503/super_pi-E8500-one-core.jpg


Nice run DOM! I guess im going to have to post my new scores too.


----------



## DOM (May 3, 2009)

Xtant25 said:


> Nice run DOM! I guess im going to have to post my new scores too.



 well where are they


----------



## Xtant25 (May 3, 2009)

Well here is one of them and I havent even hit 5400Mhz yet.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Sorry, but gotta double post this!!!!
> 
> Sub 10 baby!!
> 
> ...



Congrats Cold Storm & DOM!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2009)

ahhh man! you didn't make a batch!!!


----------



## mudkip (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2009)

Very nice Mud........ the volts especially!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Very nice Mud........ the volts especially!



I agree, pretty low voltage for that clock.


----------



## mudkip (May 13, 2009)

a little bit faster


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2009)

She has a little more in her ....


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

holy cow, JR thats an awesome clock dude. 12 second run


----------



## radaja (May 19, 2009)

does this ever get updated on the front page?just wondering cause my score was never posted.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1329363&postcount=3247


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

radaja said:


> does this ever get updated on the front page?just wondering cause my score was never posted.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1329363&postcount=3247



it hasn't in a very very long time.


----------



## runnin17 (May 19, 2009)

Anyone else getting incorrect checksum when they try to validate???

I have ran the super pi mod 3 times and the checksum hasn't changed, not real sure what is going on.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

As far as I know, Xstreme still doesn't have that going on..


----------



## nINJAkECIL (May 26, 2009)

last bench @fsb540...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

nINJAkECIL said:


> last bench @fsb540...
> 
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5036/spi1m540.jpg



like the clock on the bus, thats pretty high aint it?  Not too familiar with Socket 775 systems.


----------



## equinox (May 28, 2009)

not to bad for an amd, gotta see if i can get below 17sec


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2009)

equinox said:


> not to bad for an amd, gotta see if i can get below 17sec
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c391/equinox1204/17172.jpg



thats is a very good run bro   congrats.


----------



## SystemViper (May 28, 2009)

Xtant25 said:


> Well here is one of them and I havent even hit 5400Mhz yet.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090503/SuperPi 1M 8.656s.jpg



now that is some 5Ghz sweetness, nice benchies


----------



## Xtant25 (May 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> now that is some 5Ghz sweetness, nice benchies


Thanks Viper! Those kinds of runs are due to the very strong Phase units Ron builds im sure you know what im talking about.


----------



## SystemViper (May 28, 2009)

Xtant25 said:


> Thanks Viper! Those kinds of runs are due to the very strong Phase units Ron builds im sure you know what im talking about.




Yea, and have been planning a big test of the unit and lots of hardware coming real soon, 
but work has been krazy but it's coming real soon.....
so 
i look forward to some real fun.... A1 is rons builds, man they sure are solid~!


----------



## Xtant25 (May 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Yea, and have been planning a big test of the unit and lots of hardware coming real soon,
> but work has been krazy but it's coming real soon.....
> so
> i look forward to some real fun.... A1 is rons builds, man they sure are solid~!


I'll keep an eye out for your test of the unit and hardware cant wait to see how she does.
Ron's builds are definitely A1 im not sure if you've ever seen mine its basically the same just has a different type of compressor but I have the same condenser and evap.


----------



## aCid888* (May 28, 2009)

A screenshot for the road before my E8500 gets in.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 28, 2009)

Your CPU is laughiung at mine


----------



## aCid888* (May 28, 2009)

That's OK, I have many different CPU's and your E7200 is better than a few of them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

good run acid   lovely clock.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 3, 2009)

Phenom II 940 @3.8 / SPI 18.050


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2009)

good run fatal


----------



## Fatal (Jun 4, 2009)

The Phenom’s are odd chips to overclock still learning new things every day. My ATI card is about to kick the bucket soon I believe. I have not been pushing the system as much as I would like too. I have an issue with my first PCIE slot the card will not work in that slot. So when I get a card to test the first slot I will know if it’s the mother board. I get artifacts in some 3D games not all after looking around it seems that it’s the memory on the card. I pushed it too much and there is no helping this issue. If the motherboard is bad too maybe once I get a new one I can clock my Phenom higher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

Fatal said:


> The Phenom’s are odd chips to overclock still learning new things every day. My ATI card is about to kick the bucket soon I believe. I have not been pushing the system as much as I would like too. I have an issue with my first PCIE slot the card will not work in that slot. So when I get a card to test the first slot I will know if it’s the mother board. I get artifacts in some 3D games not all after looking around it seems that it’s the memory on the card. I pushed it too much and there is no helping this issue. If the motherboard is bad too maybe once I get a new one I can clock my Phenom higher.



3.8 now, how much further you wanna go.  Realize alot of the people that do over that are not stable 24/7


----------



## Fatal (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah I know I am just sick you know *cough* *cough* I have the virus the I NEED MORE SPEED VIRUS!! I guess once one gets into overclocking its hard to be pleased with what you have. You always seem to want more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Yeah I know I am just sick you know *cough* *cough* I have the virus the I NEED MORE SPEED VIRUS!! I guess once one gets into overclocking its hard to be pleased with what you have. You always seem to want more



I completely support you on that.  It is true man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 11, 2009)

How about this?






Oops - deleted old pic but here's my new one...

It's not stable but my best score...


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 11, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> How about this?
> http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr5/xpdualcore/Pi_110609.png



i7 are too sick   nice score (i hate you )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> How about this?
> 
> http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr5/xpdualcore/Capture.png
> 
> ...



disable HT for super pi, you knock off a tenth or two 


JR, great run dude, almost 4.4 ghz man


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 11, 2009)

CP you're right again! 8.860s






Is this good enough for the table?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> CP you're right again! 8.860s
> 
> http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr5/xpdualcore/PI_Capture.png
> 
> Is this good enough for the table?



me right again?  duh!!!! 

awesome run bro, im truly jealous


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol np mate 

Knew it wasn't that stable... crashed whilst doing 8M SuperPi!


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 11, 2009)

*Post This.*

*Post this...*



Here was my run from yesterday.

*Freq : 4836.28 MHz (210.27 * 23)*

*SystemVipers | i7 W3540 | 4.8 GHZ| Phase | 8.456 | Corsair Dominator 1866's | 6-6-6-14
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

great run SV, much  to you


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 12, 2009)

I've hit the wall on air I think can't get any better than this....






8.830s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> I've hit the wall on air I think can't get any better than this....
> 
> http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr5/xpdualcore/8830s.png
> 
> 8.830s



you;ve done well my friend.  what are temps like under the super pi run?


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 12, 2009)

They were hitting the orange (over 80) regularly as it was working am gonna try LinX but I really know what will happen!

Now I've just gotta find my fastest (stable) setting....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> They were hitting the orange (over 80) regularly as it was working am gonna try LinX but I really know what will happen!
> 
> Now I've just gotta find my fastest (stable) setting....



bro i hit over 100 on stock cooler   then shutdown


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL that's what happened when I tried it with 8M SuperPi, it did the rest...

As I figured it bombed during LinX - didn't even manage 1 pass....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> LOL that's what happened when I tried it with 8M SuperPi, it did the rest...
> 
> As I figured it bombed during LinX - didn't even manage 1 pass....



yeah i say you can get 4.3ghz stable or so.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 13, 2009)

what was with my tripple post, i think i am going crazy.....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 15, 2009)

still more in her just don't want to take the time to get it out of her


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

still going with that 4850 heh POS?  its taken a beating


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> still going with that 4850 heh POS?  its taken a beating



yup still using it. (this is my 2nd 4850e killed the first one) I plan to get a PII soon just can't seem to spend the money on my computer


BTW here is the first Super PI run submitted on here it was with my first dually p_o_s_pc: 35.234 (A64 X2 4600+ @ 2473)"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yup still using it. (this is my 2nd 4850e killed the first one) I plan to get a PII soon just can't seem to spend the money on my computer



I understand man.  I was spending it on my car instead of my computer.  But my buddy donated a rig to me for crunching, and a CPU for a socket 775 rig.  I ended up buying another CPU, and looking for a board, PSU, Video card and HDD to finish my 3rd cruncher.  Man this is some addicting stuff bro.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I understand man.  I was spending it on my car instead of my computer.  But my buddy donated a rig to me for crunching, and a CPU for a socket 775 rig.  I ended up buying another CPU, and looking for a board, PSU, Video card and HDD to finish my 3rd cruncher.  Man this is some addicting stuff bro.



i broke my addiction from computer hardware. I even gave my rigs away only one i have left is the one in my specs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ï broke my addiction from computer hardware. I even gave my rigs away only one i have left is the one in my specs



I haven't done so.  I just enjoy it soo much.  Plus its for crunching which is for a very good cause.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ï



umlaut much?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 15, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> umlaut much?



?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ?



the "i" had an umlaut above it. look up umlaut if you don't know what it is.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 18, 2009)

you people with your i7s...


----------



## Evo85 (Jun 19, 2009)

Not a record breaker, but heres mine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

Evo85 said:


> Not a record breaker, but heres mine.



not bad dude, but crank her up!!


----------



## equinox (Jul 2, 2009)

my best with a amd yet
16.968


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is my Best Super Pi 1m Run so far.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey hey hey....
long time eh?
got a 8600 the other day and i thought to have some quick LN2 fun..crappy win and no tweaking...going for sub 7" i guess..


----------



## Gzero (Jul 9, 2009)

Interesting, my cpu can keep up with a 955 overclocked.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Interesting, my cpu can keep up with a 955 overclocked.
> http://i29.tinypic.com/155rjwh.png



super pi is heavily favored with intels for some reason.  Run this benchmark and lets see how it really does.  This benchmark really puts both makes even and shows with CPU is really faster.  

DO a run im the one that updates the thread

http://www.wprime.net/?q=download


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Interesting, my cpu can keep up with a 955 overclocked.
> http://i29.tinypic.com/155rjwh.png



great run GIorgos   lets see some sub 7's


----------



## DarkWrath (Jul 12, 2009)

*Amd 3700+ 2.20ghz 64 bit debian linux*

heres a print screen of my results
1: 

2: 

I'm muti tasking while i'm doing these super pi test so they might be  a bit slow

I will be posting a print screen of pi to 33554432 decimal digits


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 12, 2009)

Tweaked further but i lacked of mhz this time.....strange...


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 12, 2009)

This run was on my rigs 24/7 settings. No tweaks


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 17, 2009)

Next stop 6.9xx".....


----------



## mudkip (Jul 17, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> Next stop 6.9xx".....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27199&stc=1&d=1247812878



lol I like the voltage, quite sick though .


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 17, 2009)

this is at -148C so V is not a problem..


----------



## hoss331 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

1.9v   I know its not all that bad with the temps giorgos is getting, but still freaks me out to see that number there


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 1.9v   I know its not all that bad with the temps giorgos is getting, but still freaks me out to see that number there



lol. It's still bad, just not as bad as if you tried to do something like that on water or something. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> lol. It's still bad, just not as bad as if you tried to do something like that on water or something. lol



on water that'll be crazy 

fullinfusion and cdawall did that once, booted into windows like at 1.8v for fun.  Crazy fuckers!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> on water that'll be crazy
> 
> fullinfusion and cdawall did that once, booted into windows like at 1.8v for fun.  Crazy fuckers!



Psshhht. DaMulta ran over 2 volts on a QX9650 on a phase that couldn't even keep it sub zero at those voltages, TWICE. (and killed it both times.)lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Psshhht. DaMulta ran over 2 volts on a QX9650 on a phase that couldn't even keep it sub zero at those voltages, TWICE. (and killed it both times.)lol.



  then again, that was damulta.  crap, 2volts?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2009)

And I'm the lucky bas that got the third chip before he even thought about doing it again! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> And I'm the lucky bas that got the third chip before he even thought about doing it again! lol



Thank god!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank god!



Yeah, so far I've only done 1.6v for 4.77...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, so far I've only done 1.6v for 4.77...



only?  well that ain't too bad compared to 2v!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Once I get something to push volts I'll go further! lol..


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2009)

is it that hard to find a pencil in Florida?


----------



## Dahaka (Jul 18, 2009)

Tomorrow i will try more frecuency.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> is it that hard to find a pencil in Florida?



u mean like hardmodding and stuff?  like how they do the pencil mod to video cards?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2009)

There's a pencil mod for the 780i.... To tell the truth Peet, I forgot all about that mod!!!! I'll have to go on and do it! My dip isn't that high... .024 drop from bios to windows... But, we'll see


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 19, 2009)

if you are careful, you can get it to do an ever so slight overvolt, so you can gain a bit of CPU voltage for each step. That ASUS I sold Solaris was penciled in that fashion, worked wonders for a mediocre board, should make a more premium board open up a bit for ya.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> if you are careful, you can get it to do an ever so slight overvolt, so you can gain a bit of CPU voltage for each step. That ASUS I sold Solaris was penciled in that fashion, worked wonders for a mediocre board, should make a more premium board open up a bit for ya.





Well, I will be having that up on here in a few mins to do it tomorrow morning.. 


Once I got my Wheaties, brand muffin, and 1st Amp of the day in me.. Then I'll be all set to go!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> if you are careful, you can get it to do an ever so slight overvolt, so you can gain a bit of CPU voltage for each step. That ASUS I sold Solaris was penciled in that fashion, worked wonders for a mediocre board, should make a more premium board open up a bit for ya.



Yeah, the pencil mod on my Maximus helped a good bit.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 26, 2009)

at last sub7"....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

Great Job my man! Great job!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanx...i also got a 6.97" but stuck at the screenshot....nevermind....next time...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

Glah.... Damn sticky stuff! But, you know you can do it! That's sweetness man!


----------



## mudkip (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2009)

very good job giorgos and mudkip.


----------



## SystemViper (Jul 26, 2009)

*Post this...*





*Freq : 4836.28 MHz (210.27 * 23)*

*SystemVipers | i7 W3540 | 4.8 GHZ| Phase | 8.456 | Corsair Dominator 1866's | 6-6-6-14
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2009)

*@ SV*


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 26, 2009)

Good go guys....

Bit peeved at the fact my score didn't (hasn't) made the table even tho' it's been updated...


----------



## mudkip (Jul 27, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> *Post this...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you beat me , the 23 multiplier is nice


----------



## slacker126 (Jul 27, 2009)

best i can do for now...still not bad for a processor i paid $98 in South Korea


----------



## equinox (Jul 27, 2009)

16.250
phenomII 955
gonna break sub 16 soon.


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Heres mine








18.158

Can someone help me. I have done zero tweaks, and running low ram speeds.


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's my Phenom II 940 at it's absolute limit on air.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

very good job chuck.  Considering how limited you are because of your board, you did a heck of a job


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very good job chuck.  Considering how limited you are because of your board, you did a heck of a job



Thanks CP I appreciate that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Thanks CP I appreciate that.



no problem dude, you deserve it


----------



## Dahaka (Aug 17, 2009)

My best, only in air with noctua U12P.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> And I'm the lucky bas that got the third chip before he even thought about doing it again! lol



damn it yes, and u had the best one too!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> damn it yes, and u had the best one too!



I know 


 I'm going to go for 5ghz next weekend!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 25, 2009)

Not even pushed this baby yet : ]

Will start fidling with ram speeds and timings aswell as incresing the clock to 3.5 ghz some time soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

not a bad run for 3ghz.   Happy overclocking


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cheers CP, I think I could get it down to 19 seconds with proper tinkering, I mean look at the ram speed, its rated for 1333mhz, I think just getting ram running at decent speeds will knock of a second ( did on my other rig)

+ 500 mhz took away about 2.5 seconds from 2.5 ghz super pi, so another should remove a bit more time.

And who knows, maybe I'll do another suicide run and get it up to 3.8/3.9 and see how it does ha ha.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Cheers CP, I think I could get it down to 19 seconds with proper tinkering, I mean look at the ram speed, its rated for 1333mhz, I think just getting ram running at decent speeds will knock of a second ( did on my other rig)
> 
> + 500 mhz took away about 2.5 seconds from 2.5 ghz super pi, so another should remove a bit more time.
> 
> And who knows, maybe I'll do another suicide run and get it up to 3.8/3.9 and see how it does ha ha.



you are def. looking good.  you'll be amazed how much you can knock off without raising CPU speed.  Tweak tweak tweak


----------



## RA1D (Aug 26, 2009)

8.235


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

nice run raid, upwards of 5GHz, and not too far away from the 7's


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Sep 9, 2009)

3... 3r... 3rd... 3rd Place - soon to be second  

7.891s - W3540 @ 5162.4

Very Nice huh?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 9, 2009)

I really need to get back on this. It was run awhile back with no tweaks at all...


http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=864207


----------



## Crazybc (Sep 9, 2009)

well heres  mine


it,s my first overclock on this board     its stable but I,ll push it  more this weekend   find out what the max is. Man  theirs alot more settings on these  X58 then their ever was on the old   478  intels with a FSB


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

Crazybc said:


> well heres  mine
> 
> 
> it,s my first overclock on this board     its stable but I,ll push it  more this weekend   find out what the max is. Man  theirs alot more settings on these  X58 then their ever was on the old   478  intels with a FSB



good run man.  For Super pi runs, disable HT, it's a single threaded app, the less threads you run, the better.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good run man.  For Super pi runs, disable HT, it's a single threaded app, the less threads you run, the better.



Yep, which makes Goats run all that more impressive. Check out his cpu-z. 4 cores 8 threads.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yep, which makes Goats run all that more impressive. Check out his cpu-z. 4 cores 8 threads.



yep.  Thats why I said to disable HT


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 10, 2009)

Here is mine. Nothing exciting. Could of got less with winamp, pidgin & steam closed but it don't matter anyway because everyone else gets like 10seconds


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> Here is mine. Nothing exciting. Could of got less with winamp, pidgin & steam closed but it don't matter anyway because everyone else gets like 10seconds
> 
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/8069/57460222.png



I still remember those days man   I had my fair share of fun with my 6000+


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yep, which makes Goats run all that more impressive. Check out his cpu-z. 4 cores 8 threads.




Doesnt mean he used them all tho...Affinity.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I still remember those days man   I had my fair share of fun with my 6000+
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090910/Capture.jpg



LOL even yours is better.  I lost all motivation


----------



## Wile E (Sep 10, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Doesnt mean he used them all tho...Affinity.



But they still take power and reduce clocking.


----------



## Fatal (Sep 10, 2009)

*Phenom II 940*

17.924


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> LOL even yours is better.  I lost all motivation



yeah but I was at 3.5 GHz on water.  t wasn't stable neither, the most I got out of it stable was 3.4 Ghz.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 14, 2009)

Last time I worked with my E5200 I wasn't fiddling with ram.






Coming later, 4ghz pi run with my ram running even faster


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

my personal best, but could be tons better.  I didn't disable HT, too lazy to restart


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's my 24/7 cpu with semi-tweaked ram:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Not bad Shaun


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 19, 2009)

Finally got a 4.4Ghz run in!






Thanks CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Damn dude .  Nice I wanna overclock my e7200 now


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 20, 2009)

I did this ages ago






and this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Good job panther


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 20, 2009)

Heh thanks, I'm 100th on the list with the 4ghz run XD

Look at the voltages though, my chip is so crappy XD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Heh thanks, I'm 100th on the list with the 4ghz run XD
> 
> Look at the voltages though, my chip is so crappy XD



that list is way outdated too!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 20, 2009)

I noticed it was, If I get really bored one day I might go through an do a new list myself and keep it up to date.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I noticed it was, If I get really bored one day I might go through an do a new list myself and keep it up to date.



That'll be awesome if you do


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I'm unemployed so literally have nothing better to do, may as well be helpful where I can : ]

137 pages of stuff to go through though , daunting


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 20, 2009)

Testing Evga X58 LE mb that will be going in my 24/7...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Testing Evga X58 LE mb that will be going in my 24/7...



  How you like the board?


----------



## Binge (Sep 20, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Testing Evga X58 LE mb that will be going in my 24/7...



You should hook your PC up to the wall with a Kill-A-Watt and see how much that 24/7 costs you.  Even a few .1 below your max OC will benefit you greatly with savings.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 20, 2009)

It is on the bench at the moment. It will be going in my DD WaterBox when I'm thru playing with it.  It will hold a lesser card there and clocks/voltages to be determined at a later date. 

Seems like a good board Chicken. Using three ssd's atm...having a problem with PCM05 tho. The initial run was a good one, but it took a nose dive when I tried to improve. The problem lies in test seven (the one with the film clip running). It just "crawls" now and is killing the score. I changed drivers, gpu's, different compatibility modes and even re-installed the bench app to no avail. I am baffled. 

Here is the initial run and a test run after to confirm the mb/card was ok...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> It is on the bench at the moment. It will be going in my DD WaterBox when I'm thru playing with it.  It will hold a lesser card there and clocks/voltages to be determined at a later date.
> 
> Seems like a good board Chicken. Using three ssd's atm...having a problem with PCM05 tho. The initial run was a good one, but it took a nose dive when I tried to improve. The problem lies in test seven (the one with the film clip running). It just "crawls" now and is killing the score. I changed drivers, gpu's, different compatibility modes and even re-installed the bench app to no avail. I am baffled.
> 
> Here is the initial run and a test run after to confirm the mb/card was ok...



Cool glad you are liking the board bro.   Are you getting Any issues with pc mark At lower clocks?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Cool glad you are liking the board bro.   Are you getting Any issues with pc mark At lower clocks?



Have not tried lower clock yet, but I don't see that being the issue here. Runs other bench's fine here. I may give it a try in a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Have not tried lower clock yet, but I don't see that being the issue here. Runs other bench's fine here. I may give it a try in a bit.



maybe a particular part of that benchmark stresses something that does not get stressed as hard with another benchmark, causing it to show some sort of instability thus decreasing your score drastically.  Just a thought.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 20, 2009)

Best it can muster now...quiet a ways from a previous 19006 score with no changes. Swapped out ram to no effect. This is maddening....

Anyone ever see this error before?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Best it can muster now...quiet a ways from a previous 19006 score with no changes. Swapped out ram to no effect. This is maddening....
> 
> Anyone ever see this error before?



 damn dude, weird shit.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, weird shit.



I swear, someone has a voodoo doll...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> I swear, someone has a voodoo doll...



"puts voodoo dool away"


dammit man, who would do that to you? :shadedshu


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 23, 2009)

I haven't posted here in a while, i done this a few months ago


My lucky C0 at 4.8ghz 9.95s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2009)

tha'ts a hell of a run dude.  Nice E8400


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow! Sub 10 is quite difficult to crack. Good job ThatGuy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2009)

"thatguy" did a heck of a job overclocking that CPU


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> tha'ts a hell of a run dude.  Nice E8400





JrRacinFan said:


> Wow! Sub 10 is quite difficult to crack. Good job ThatGuy.





Chicken Patty said:


> "thatguy" did a heck of a job overclocking that CPU



Thanks 

My lovely C0 get 4.0 stable at 1.248v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thanks
> 
> My lovely C0 get 4.0 stable at 1.248v



thats great!!!!!  my C0 did stable on water 4ghz @ 1.305v I guess.


----------



## Fatal (Oct 9, 2009)

*Add me please dont see my Phenom II on the board*

Phenom II 940 3.9 score=17.675


----------



## somebody (Oct 10, 2009)

Didn't realize laptop's were included as well. 

Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo P8400 @ 3.0GHz Score 16.988 Seconds







Sorry it's only a low entry level Compaq


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

not bad for a lappy I would say


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fastest intel tricore run






ha ha

P5Q3 glitch : ]


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 13, 2009)

Is it true that after i did an update to the scores noone has volunteered for making an update? Meen i have not had time to update this thread for months now!
Should i do it again??


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 13, 2009)

I volunteered but then I got caught up with stuff


----------



## Fatal (Oct 14, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Phenom II 940 3.9 score=17.675
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091009/940 3.9 superpi.png



Dont think any one has updated it. I had posted my 940 when I got it still not on the board so I did another run


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2009)

nice run Juan


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice run Juan



thanks david 

that was the dice run from Sunday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> thanks david
> 
> that was the dice run from Sunday



noticed it was the same clocks so I figured.  Man I gotta get diced


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> noticed it was the same clocks so I figured.  Man I gotta get diced



I'm telling you, try it out i promise you will get hooked on it 

just got to do the sempron on dice and beat some scores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I'm telling you, try it out i promise you will get hooked on it
> 
> just got to do the sempron on dice and beat some scores



I will soon bro.  Got some stuff to do first man.  Next year will be much better, trust me.  good thing is we got 2 1/2 moths left till the new year 

Im out for tonight Juan, later dude.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will soon bro.  Got some stuff to do first man.  Next year will be much better, trust me.  good thing is we got 2 1/2 moths left till the new year
> 
> Im out for tonight Juan, later dude.



Ill be waiting for that time when you finally pop that cherry 

l8r


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Ill be waiting for that time when you finally pop that cherry
> 
> l8r


----------



## skylamer (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2009)

My replacement P5Q3 doesn't lock cores when i over clock!

Will try some new pi runs soon


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 27, 2009)

my Pi score


----------



## zatoichi (Nov 5, 2009)

e5200@3833 MHz  , 333x11.5

2x2GB OCZ@800MHz (5-5-5-15)

vcore=1.20 (0.05V downclock =))
MCH core=1.20 (0.1V bumped)
VDIMM=2.0V (+0.2V)

[url]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7330/e52003833ghz.jpg[/URL]


----------



## zatoichi (Nov 5, 2009)

e5200@3833 MHz 

Super PI 1m :  14.633s

3833 MHz = 333 MHz x 11.5

vcore=1.20V (-0.05)
MCH core=1.20V (+0.1)
VDIMM=2.0V (+0.2)

2x2GB OCZ @800MHz(5-5-5-15), dual channel


----------



## somebody (Nov 13, 2009)

Just a quick play with an i7-860.





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824888

don't look too closely at the graphics card


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2009)

16.859s on a E6600 @ 3.1ghz


----------



## zatoichi (Nov 13, 2009)

jesus whatta lame forum... not publishing replies

EDIT: Oh its working... NOW


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 13, 2009)

I could offer my help in updating this thread again... would be a pitty to not get all that i5 & i7 scores into the list (and other scores too)... 
BTW i have time now because i am single again... so pizza and coca-cola time again!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2009)

Not great, but wasnt too hard to accomplish either.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

WTH! that score on that ram!?!? damn, that's some stuff!!! Sweet man!

Now, join the Mile High 4ghz club!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> WTH! that score on that ram!?!? damn, that's some stuff!!! Sweet man!
> 
> Now, join the Mile High 4ghz club!



not quite done yet, I think Im just getting a feel for everything


See....


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

DAMN Sneeky!!! Your ram isn't even breaking a sweat!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2009)

I know and I really dont get how some slow ass latencies can do soo freeking well, especially at this low of a speed


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I know and I really dont get how some slow ass latencies can do soo freeking well, especially at this low of a speed



Well stop it! Your getting a head of me yourself! 

It's crazy... But if you talk with people on i7, they say that they do great at 9cas then they do at anything tighter... Via Pi/Wpi...


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2009)

all auto on the ram, board dont like these particular Ripjaws Just set s 6X multi.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like you might want some Tridents


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 18, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> I could offer my help in updating this thread again... would be a pitty to not get all that i5 & i7 scores into the list (and other scores too)...
> BTW i have time now because i am single again... so pizza and coca-cola time again!



Giorgos th. said i can update the list and so i will... soon the new scores will be posted so post your valid screenshots now so that they get included into the upcoming update


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 18, 2009)

First encounters...


----------



## TheShad0W (Nov 18, 2009)

200.5 Bclk With turbo mode on a core i5 at less than 1.4 Vcore  :





Weird temperatures are due to other processes when I was running whilst taking the screenshot.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 18, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> 200.5 Bclk With turbo mode on a core i5 at less than 1.4 Vcore  :
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/30298ib.png
> Weird temperatures are due to other processes when I was running whilst taking the screenshot.



You have to have the superpi 1m run open mean it must show the checksum... look at rickss69 pic (post before you) and you will see


----------



## Dice (Nov 18, 2009)

mine
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/7711/maxpi.png


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 19, 2009)

I am all the way through the thread already and noticed every valid result on paper and now have to update the list... 

Several things i found annoying during the update:
-Try not to double post your screenshots and update a post rather than posting a new one when using the same CPU!
-no Checksum in CPU-Z in the screenshots
-no CPU-Z in the screenshots LOL
-turn off SpeedStep or equivalent


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 21, 2009)

More water work...


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 21, 2009)

The updated list is almost ready ladies and getleman


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 22, 2009)

Im thinking i have something running and i have a bad install of windows XP. But thats my 4.5Ghz SUPER PI benchmark for right now.

*EDIT* The memory was a 960Mhz 4-4-4-12 timings


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 22, 2009)

Damn what did you use to cool that!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 22, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Damn what did you use to cool that!



H50 cooler/56f outside/ Skyth Ultra KAZE + Empty 120mm housing to lower temps further.

I could also slap my rig on a test bench, go put 2 pounds of ice and some cold water in a big bowl, and slap half of the RAD in it and watch the temps fall crazy like. 
But i used the ultra kaze.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 22, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> More water work...



hey how do you like that setup, looks like i am get ting a 860 and the mis board, i am looking forward to some cranking. It will be interesting to see how it differes to the i7920 that was the last chip i blasted...


----------



## vega22 (Nov 23, 2009)

hoping to push it further this weekend but thats the best i have got so far with this setup


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 23, 2009)

I post the scores here so giorgos th. can copy them from here

1.giorgos th.: 6.985 (Intel E8600 @ 6475) TOP INTEL SCORE
2. sno.lcn.: 7.672 (Intel E8600 @ 6074)
3. TheGoat Eater: 7.891 (Intel Xeon W3540 @ 5162)
4. giorgos th: 8.112 (Intel i7 965 @ 5036)
5. RA1D: 8.235 (Intel i7 975 @ 5008)
6. giorgos th.: 8.281 (Intel QX9650 @ 5603)
7. SystemViper: 8.456 (Intel Xeon W3540 @ 4836)
8. Xtant25: 8.656 (Intel E8600 @ 5370)
9. DOM: 8.658 (Intel E8500 @ 5406)
10. sno.lcn: 8.375 (Intel E8500 @ 5403)
-. mudkip: 8.549 (Intel i7 920 @ 4753)
-. giorgos th.: 8.766 (Intel E8500 @ 5334)
-. boshuter: 8.797 (Intel E8400 @ 5312)
-. Chicken Patty: 8.812 (Intel i7 920 @ 4629)
-. SystemViper: 8.830 (Intel i7 920 @ 4663)
-. Wetbehindtheears: 8.830 (Intel i7 920 @ 4662)
-. ZenEffect: 8.875 (Intel E8500 @ 5226)
-. dark2099: 8.908 (Intel i7 920 @ 4600)
-. rickss69: 8.937 (Intel i7 860 @ 4675)
20. sno.lcn: 8.984 (Intel E8400 @ 5148)
-. Binge: 9.060 (Intel i7 920 @ 4578)
-. Jakethesnake: 9.110 (Intel i7 920 @ 4462)
-. infrared: 9.281 (Intel E8400 @ 5004)
-. Bytor: 9.297 (Intel E8500 @ 5036)
-. hoss331: 9.297 (Intel Xeon X3380 @ 5007)
-. DarkEgo: 9.298 (Intel i7 920 @ 4452)
-. fitseries3: 9.343 (Intel E8500 @ 5016)
-. dalekdukesboy: 9.359 (Intel E8600 @ 5018)
-. Dahaka: 9.406 (Intel E8500 @ 4926)
30. Dice: 9.480 (Intel i5 750 @ 4420)
-. Psychholic: 9.500 (Intel E8600 @ 4947.9)
-. fatguy1992: 9.531 (Intel E8500 @ 4940)
-. InPanic: 9.531 (Intel E8600 @ 4900)
-. somebody: 9.594 (Intel i7 860 @ 1530)
-. dark2099: 9.672 (Intel E8600 @ 4860)
-. hoss331: 9.688 (Intel Q9650 @ 4851)
-. sneekypeet: 9.719 (Intel i5 750 @ 4300)
-. trt740: 9.735 (Intel E8400 @ 4815)
-. SystemViper: 9.750 (Intel QX9650 @ 4834)
40. Tatty_One: 9.765 (Intel i7 920 @ 4217)
-. mandelore: 9.781 (Intel QX9650 @ 4753)
-. aCid888*: 9.782 (Intel E8400 @ 4768)
-. dark2099: 9.812 (Intel E8500 @ 4750)
-. radaja: 9.875 (Intel Xeon E3110 @ 4743)
-. AthlonX2: 9.937 (Intel E8400 @ 4797)
-. ThatGuy16: 9.951 (Intel E8400 @ 4806)
-. Cold Storm: 9.968 (Intel QX9650 @ 4770)
-. dalekdukesboy: 10.094 (Intel E8400 @ 4635)
-. trog100: 10.094 (Intel E8400 @ 4500)
50. silkstone: 10.156 (Intel Xeon E3110 @ 3090)
-. 4x4n: 10.016 (Intel E8500 @ 4655)
-. funkflix: 10.187 (Intel E6850 @ 4961)
-. erocker: 10.188 (Intel E8600 @ 4503)
-. JrRacinFan: 10.218 (Intel E8500 @ 4536)
-. Arciks: 10.233 (Intel i7 920 @ 3990)
-. BATOFF: 10.281 (Intel E8400 @ 4608)
-. Tatty_One: 10.406 (Intel Q9650 @ 4500)
-. lucasweir: 10.466 (Intel E8500 @ 4561)
-. dark2099: 10.483 (Intel QX9650 @ 4500)
60. DonInKansas: 10.561 (Intel E8500 @ 4513)
-. theonetruewill: 10.563 (Intel E8400 @ 4401)
-. amit_talkin: 10.592 (Intel E8400 @ 4455)
-. Sirkeldon: 10.600 (Intel E8400 @ 4412)
-. SpeedEuphoria: 10.719 (Intel Q9650 @ 4320)
-. nINJAkECIL: 10.828 (Intel E8200 @ 4321)
-. dominick32: 10.906 (Intel E6700 @ 4700)
-. marsey99: 10.906 (Intel E8200 @ 4280)
-. hoss331: 10.998 (Intel Q9550 @ 4260)
-. Smartali89: 11.047 (Intel E8400 @ 4242)
70. fatguy1992: 11.359 (Intel Q6600 @ 4546)
-. sipha: 11.375 (Intel E6660 @ 4500)
-. MRCL: 11.435 (Intel E8400 @ 4140)
-. Tatty_One: 11.547 (Intel E6850 @ 4302)
-. DarkEgo: 11.576 (Intel Q9550 @ 4000)
-. dark2099: 11.715 (Intel E7200 @ 4503)
-. funkflix: 11.797 (Intel E6600 @ 4320)
-. Cold Storm: 11.866 (Intel Q6700 @ 4010)
-. BlackPanther: 11.887 (Intel E8400 @ 4005)
-. ace80: 11.890 (Intel E6850 @ 4264)
80. ZenEffect: 11.906 (Intel Q6600 @ 4239)
-. trt740: 11.906 (Intel E6750 @ 4320)
-. DOM: 11.938 (Intel Xeon @ 3841)
-. trt740: 11.953 (Intel E6850 @ 4356)
-. sneekypeet: 11.997 (Intel E7200 @ 4418)
-. trt740: 12.016 (Intel Q6600 @ 4257)
-. dadi_oh: 12.016 (Intel E8200 @ 3904)
-. infrared: 12.125 (Intel E6850 @ 4203)
-. Wingo101: 12.173 (Intel Q9550 @ 3876)
-. kaktus: 12.187 (Intel E6850 @ 4167)
90. TmdRockz tm: 12.277 (Intel E8400 @ 3906)
-. Bytor: 12.296 (Intel E7200 @ 4217)
-. mazmobird: 12.375 (Intel E6600 @ 4113)
-. technicks: 12.386 (Intel Q9450 @ 3800)
-. mullered07: 12.449 (Intel E7200 @ 4275)
-. r9: 12.453 (Intel E5200 @ 4552)
-. RadeonX2: 12.453 (Intel Q6600 @ 4105)
-. giorgos th.: 12.593 (Intel Q6600 @ 4023)
-. choppy: 12.594 (Intel E7200 @ 4228)
-. imperialreign: 12.594 (Intel Q6600 @ 4050)
100. trt740: 12.610 (Intel E6600 @ 4050)
-. Vinas: 12.625 (Intel E6600 @ 4086)
-. alpha0ne: 12.640 (Intel E6600 @ 4072)
-. trt740: 12.641 (Intel Xeon 3210 @ 4000)
-. rangerone766: 12.671 (Intel Q6600 @ 4006)
-. Bytor: 12.683 (Intel Q9550 @ 3740)
-. Hawk1: 12.688 (Intel E6600 @ 4050)
-. Laurijan: 12.688 (Intel Q6600 @ 4006)
-. sno.lcn.: 12.745 (Phenom X4 940 @ 5616) TOP AMD SCORE
-. crush3r: 12.766 (Intel E7300 @ 4275)
110. JrRacinFan: 12828 (Intel E5200 @ 4362)
-. _jM: 12.828 (Intel E5200 @ 4285)
-. clock_ed: 12.859 (Intel E5200 @ 4213)
-. nflesher87: 12.875 (Intel Q6600 @ 3924)
-. technicks: 12.953 (Intel Q6600 @ 3905)
-. largon: 12.969 (Intel E6600 @ 3969)
-. trog100: 13.031 (Intel E6750 @ 3888)
-. Jeries: 13.047 (Intel E5200 @ 5200)
-. yogurt_21: 13.125 (Intel QX6700 @ 3950)
-. ManoWaari: 13.125 (Intel E6600 @ 3900)
120. d44ave: 13.167 (Intel E6600 @ 3970)
-. ace80: 13.250 (Intel E6420 @ 3840)
-. Dr.Spankenstein: 13.266 (Intel E6600 @ 2560)
-. OnBoard: 13.708 (Intel E7200 @ 2526)
-. judas3: 13.375 (Intel E6600 @ 3780)
-. Tatty_One: 13.390 (Intel E6600 @ 3825)
-. fafoylis: 13.453 (Intel E6600 @ 3807)
-. IluvIntel: 13.594 (Intel E6600 @ 3752)
-. fatguy1992: 13.625 (Intel E5200 @ 4125)
-. mk_ln: 13.625 (Intel QX6850 @ 3751)
130. JBravo: 13.735 (Intel E7200 @ 3896)
-. LAN_deRf_HA: 13.759 (Intel X3350 @ 3400)
-. sladesurfer: 13.775 (Intel E6420 @ 3801)
-. VOCCH: 13.797 (Intel E6600 @ 3735)
-. pantherx12: 13.868 (Intel E5200 @ 4001)
-. s1rrah: 13.875 (Intel E6400 @ 4216.5)
-. DonInKansas: 13.970 (Intel E8400 @ 3400)
-. ssgwright: 13.953 (Intel E6700 @ 3650)
-. JC316: 14.134 (Intel E5200 @ 4125)
-. novazero: 14.156 (Intel E6850 @ 3600)
140. Mediocre: 14.157 (Intel E6600 @ 3600)
-. Lazzer408: 14.172 (Intel E6600 @ 3600)
-. mk_ln: 14.188 (Intel Q6700 @ 3600)
-. mab1376: 14.297 (Intel E6600 @ 3600)
-. evoic: 14.328 (Intel E6420 @ 3544)
-. gR3iF: 14.328 (Intel E6600 @ 2400)
-. mk_ln: 14.360 (Intel E6600 @ 3603)
-. Stige: 14.406 (Intel E6750 @ 3513)
-. 3dsage: 14.443 (Intel Xeon X3220 @ 3600)
-. Lt_JWS: 14.500 (Intel E6600 @ 3500)
150. infrared: 14.547 (Intel E6400 @ 3880)
-. caveman_1990: 14.579 (Intel E6600 @ 3510)
-. Boneface: 14.657 (Intel E6400 @ 4000)
-. Mussels: 14.774 (Intel E6600 @ 3490)
-. W2hCYK: 14.797 (Intel E6600 @ 3442)
-. DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E: 14.891 (Intel E6400 @ 3825)
-. cdawall: 15.047 (Opteron 1300 @ 4822) 
-.Error 404: 15.069 (Intel E5200 @ 3816)
-. Dizzy: 15.094 (Intel X6800 @ 3400)
-. ntdouglas: 15.125 (Intel E6600 @ 3360)
160. pantherx12: 15.319 (Intel Xeon X3320 @ 3501)
-. a_ump: 15.350 (Intel Q6600 @ 3202)
-. Dice: 15.476 (Intel Q6600 @ 2280)
-. sladesurfer: 15.484 (Intel E6300 @ 3709)
-. marsey99: 15.563 (Intel E4300 @ 3600)
-. Jadawin: 15.859 (Intel Q6600 @ 3300)
-. exon1: 16.177 (Intel E6320 @ 2760)
-. BND|MOD: 16.204 (Intel E6300 @ 3574)
-. equinox: 16.250 (Phenom 955 @ 3870)
-. vivanco: 16.587 (Intel E4300 @ 3374)
170. tigger69: 16.614 (Intel E6300 @ 3500)
-. MaFuyi: 16.760 (Intel E4500 @ 3436)
-. mikelopez: 16.766 (Intel E6300 @ 3430)
-. brandonwh64: 16.859 (Intel E6600 @ 3105)
-. cdawall: 16.940 (Phenom II @ 4047) 
-. somebody: 16.988 (Intel C2D P8400 @ 3000)
-. Mediocre: 17.047 (Intel E6600 @ 3000)
-. 3dsage: 17.156 (Intel E6300 @ 3271)
-. Alcpone: 17.234 (Intel E6300 @ 3360)
-. dark2099: 17.238 (Intel E4600 @ 3400)
180. rizzo: 17.297 (Intel E6300 @ 3359)
-. Servermonkey: 17.313 (Phenom 940 @ 4005)
-. Gzero: 17.390 (Q9550 @ 2004)
-. Tatty_One: 17.454 (Intel E4300 @ 3300)
-. trt740: 17.485 (Phenom II @ 4001)
-. theonetruewill: 17.485 (Intel E2140 @ 3425)
-. Ch@os: 17.546 (Intel E6300 @ 3332)
-. Chicken Patty: 17.547 (Phenom 940 @ 3902)
-. JC316: 17.672 (Intel E4300 @ 3420)
-. Fatal: 17.675 (Phenom 940 @ 3906)
190. slacker126: 17.740 (Phenom II X4 B50 @ 4020)
-. theorw: 17.740 (Intel E6300 @ 3295)
-. chuck216 17.768 (Phenom 940 @ 4001)
-. pt: 17.984 (Intel E2180 @ 3504)
-. Razer: 18.141 (Intel E6300 @ 3219)
-. mav2000: 18.158 (Phenom X3 720 @ 3828)
-. Steevo : 18.205 (Phneom 940 @ 3851)
-. TUngsten: 18.391 (Intel E6400 @ 3204)
-. Chewy: 18.406 (Intel E6300 @ 3150)
-. MRCL: 18.503 (Intel E6300 @ 3080)
200. driver66: 18.687 (Intel E6300 @ 3003)
-. ex_reven: 18.719 (Intel E6400 @ 3000)
-. Assassin48: 18.767 (Athlon X2 215 @ 4401)
-. nflesher87: 18.875 (Intel E2200 @ 3092)
-. MAGMADIVER: 18.876 (Phenom 940 @ 3812)
-. beesagtig: 18.975 (A64 3500+ @ 2000)
-. JrRacinFan: 19.313 (Intel E1200 @ 3456)
-. lucasweir: 19.638 (Intel E6300 @ 3004)
-. Evo85: 19.829 (Phenom II @ 3508)
-. strick94u: 19.875 (Intel E6300 @ 3001)
210. PVTCaboose1337: 19.937 (Intel C2D P8700 @ 1596)
-. mandelore: 20.795 (Intel E2140 @ 2807)
-. funkflix: 21.343 (AMD LE-1620 @ 3816)
-. pt: 21.359 (Intel E2160 @ 3004)
-. zCexVe: 21.609 (Intel E2200 @ 3209)
-. cdawall: 22.094 (Intel T7500 @ 2196)
-. cdawall: 22.155 (AMD X2 7750 @ 3453)
-. Chicken Patty: 22.484 (Phenom X4 9850 @ 3555)
-. Delta6326: 22.589 (Intel Q6600 @ 2336)
-. Chicken Patty: 22.781 (Phenom X4 9950 @ 3411)
220. red268: 22.932 (Intel Q6600 @ 2400)
-. servermonkey: 23.282 (Phenom X4 9850 @ 3308)
-. 3dsage: 23.680 (Phenom X4 9950 @ 3314)
-. trt740: 23.781 (A64 X2 6000+ @ 3536)
-. Chicken Patty: 24.000 (A64 X2 6000+ @ 3501)
-. Fatal: 24.468 (A64 X2 6400+ @ 3521)
-. suraswami: 25.390 (A64 X2 5600+ @ 3416)
-. Fizban: 25.912 (Intel T7200 @ 2000)
-. yogurt_21: 25.984 (A64 FX-62 @ 3280)
-. Tatty_One: 26.391 (A64 4000+ @ 3200)
230. trog100: 26.547 (A64 4000+ @ 3270)
-. DRDNA: 26.672 (A64 FX57 @ 3200)
-. ace80: 26.750 (Intel P4 3.0 @ 5001)
-. cdawall: 26.766 (A64 X2 5000+ @ 3342)
-. natesuniverse: 26.797 (A64 X2 5400+ @ 3409)
-. mandelore: 26.937 (A64 4000+ @ 3093)
-. kwchang007: 27.000 (Intel T7200 @ 1996)
-. Sovereign: 27.094 (Opteron 1216 @ 3050)
-. Wolverine: 27.171 (A64 3700+ @ 3000)
-. Andy_007: 27.359 (A64 4200+ @ 3378)
240. p_o_s_pc: 27.453 (A64 X2 4850e @ 3313)
-. giorgos th.: 27.574 (Intel Pentium D 820 @ 4655)
-. pagalms: 27.766 (A64 X2 4400+ @ 3151)
-. mullered07: 28.219 (Intel E4300 @ 1970)
-. pagalms: 28.422 (Sempron 2800+ @ 2960)
-. p_o_s_pc: 28.531 (A64 X2 5000+ @ 3203)
-. pbmaster: 28.610 (A64 X2 6000+ @ 3014)
-. p_o_s_pc: 28.625 (Sempron 3200+ @ 3112)
-. trickson: 28.703 (A64 X2 4000+ @ 3003)
-. CrackerJack: 28.969 (A64 X2 5000+ @ 3200)
250. dadi oh: 29.375 (Intel T7000 @ 1790)
-. Buckaroo Banzai: 29.641 (A64 3700+ @ 2859)
-. DonInKansas: 29.684 (A64 5200+ @ 2886)
-. chuck216: 29.797 (A64 X2 5600+ @ 3190)
-. p_o_s_pc: 29.890 (Intel Q9550 @ 3096)
-. Sovereign: 29.891 (A64 X2 4200+ @ 2903)
-. matthewbroad: 29.934 (A64 X2 4600+ @ 3100)
-. theonetruewill: 30.234 (A64 X2 4600+ @ 2841)
-. cdawall: 30.893 (A64 3500+ @ 2702)
-. dark2099: 31.122 (Intel Pentium D 820 @ 4200)
260. flclisgreat: 31.297 (Sempron 2800+ @ 2770)
-. Alec$taar: 31.390 (A64 X2 4800+ @ 2840)
-. p_o_s_pc: 31.578 (A64 X2 4600+ @ 2750)
-. A Cheese Danish: 31.844 (AMD Opt 170 @ 2950)
-. Ketxxx: 31.984 (A64 3200+ @ 2650)
-. wazzledoozle: 32.094 (A64 X2 3800+ @ 2700)
-. pt: 32.094 (A64 3000+ @ 2600)
-. DaMulta: 32.282 (A64 X2 3600+ @ 2762)
-. JrRacinFan: 32.756 (Intel Celeron D 347 @ 4727)
-. theonetruewill: 33.110 (Intel M750 @ 2269)
270. aCid888*: 33.343 (Intel T5500 @ 1003)
-. vipercrazy: 33.351 (A64 3200+ @ 2720)
-. Batou1986: 33.438 (A64 3700+ @ 2696)
-. Thermopylae_480: 33.484 (Intel P4 530 @ 3900)
-. Thermopylae_480: 33.578 (Intel Pentium D 945 @ 4001)
-. revin: 34.094 (Intel P4 XE @ 3813)
-. zCexVe: 34.156 (A64 3200+ @ 2500)
-. pbmaster: 34.297 (A64 3800+ @ 2700)
-. ChiSox: 34.547 (T1350 @ 1862)
-. p_o_s_pc: 35.234 (A64 X2 4600+ @ 2473)
280. cdawall: 36.703 (A64 3000+ @ 2560)
-. DeEMON: 38.000 (Sempron 3400+ @ 2392)
-. xvi: 40.547 (Sempron 3400+ @ 2396)
-. chuck216: 40.922 (A64 3400+ @ 2400)
-. dark2099: 42.156 (Intel P4 @ 3400)
-. spud107: 44.125 (AthlonMP @ 2404)
-. p_o_s_pc: 45.100 (Intel Celeron 356 @ 3333)
-. p_o_s_pc: 59.844 (Intel P4 @ 2766)


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 23, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> hey how do you like that setup, looks like i am get ting a 860 and the mis board, i am looking forward to some cranking. It will be interesting to see how it differes to the i7920 that was the last chip i blasted...



The chip is good but I would go with a evga board...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

marsey99 said:


> hoping to push it further this weekend but thats the best i have got so far with this setup
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30803&stc=1&d=1258991637



Good run dude  


Laurijan said:


> I post the scores here so giorgos th. can copy them from here


Thanks a lot for updating the list bro, this was due while ago 

Glad to have made it in the top 15   I think that except for mudkip I am the highest air/water cooled i7.  Not sure about that though.  Anyways, good runs to everyone and lets keep this thread going


----------



## hoss331 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

a hair under 5Ghz!  Good job Hoss


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 24, 2009)

List updated guys..


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

XD

I see a for the lulz run I did is actually in there ha ha.

Maybe this one should be included instead? : ]


----------



## hoss331 (Nov 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> a hair under 5Ghz!  Good job Hoss



Hopefully when the cold weather rolls in I can get a little closer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Hopefully when the cold weather rolls in I can get a little closer.



Looking forward to that


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Hopefully when the cold weather rolls in I can get a little closer.



What board do you have for those nice fsb speeds on a quad?


----------



## hoss331 (Nov 25, 2009)

UD3P


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> UD3P



There are lots of different UD3P boards. Which one do you have?


----------



## hoss331 (Nov 25, 2009)

Theres only 1 UD3P board for 775/DDR2, EP45-UD3P.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Theres only 1 UD3P board for 775/DDR2, EP45-UD3P.



Ahh, my bad, I was thinking they had P35's in UDP3 as well, but I was thinking of DS3P


----------



## shevanel (Nov 25, 2009)

Meh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Meh
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091125/meh.jpg



dude, use this version 

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/366/


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2009)

So, everyone wanting a pi below 9.5s from me... Well...


HERE IT IS










And on AIR!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2009)

great job CS, mighty fine clocking


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2009)

I can get to 4.7ghz, but right when it splashes, I get memory bsod.. so, now it's time to work it out.. lol Tuff thing... Not a lot of people gots my ram... lol yet...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I can get to 4.7ghz, but right when it splashes, I get memory bsod.. so, now it's time to work it out.. lol Tuff thing... Not a lot of people gots my ram... lol yet...



yeah thats about my limit.  4684 MHz and thats it.  Just need to fine tweak from there.


----------



## InPaniC (Nov 28, 2009)

Small kokü run:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

InPaniC said:


> Small kokü run:
> 
> [url]http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/thumbnails/q26873j244_t.gif[/url]



  5 Ghz, holy shit man, great run.  DICE/Phase???


----------



## InPaniC (Nov 28, 2009)

This run @ Wakü (2 °C outside  ), my singlestage have small problems, but soon with SS. DICE run also comes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

InPaniC said:


> This run @ Wakü (2 °C outside  ), my singlestage have small problems, but soon with SS. DICE run also comes



wow awesome temps for overclocking   Would love to see some runs with the single stage.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 2, 2009)

*add me*

a small improvement


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 7, 2009)

marsey99 said:


> a small improvement
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31112&stc=1&d=1259789831



Do i need to put my q9550 on this list. Jesus thats a nice voltage for that run


----------



## vega22 (Dec 10, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Do i need to put my q9550 on this list. Jesus thats a nice voltage for that run



yea, everylist you can find with that one of yours man


----------



## Chad Boga (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm just sorting out a new system, it hasn't been overclocked or tweaked at all, but do these scores for a stock i860 look to be in the ballpark?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn, this is almost a history of my CPU's for nearly 4 years   I still seee my old Athlon San diego 4000+ holding it's own!  Ahhhh those were the days


----------



## bondhahnmrt85 (Dec 25, 2009)

AMD Phenom II X4 965 C2
Biostar TA785GE 128
A-Data PC6400 2GB kit
Windows 7 build 7600 RTM x86


----------



## robertc (Dec 27, 2009)

*13.630s*

Here's mine!


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 31, 2009)

New personal best, snagged a sub-9.8 run.

I also recorded a run at 4.385Ghz but paint crashed as I was saving the file


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn, this is almost a history of my CPU's for nearly 4 years   I still seee my old Athlon San diego 4000+ holding it's own!  Ahhhh those were the days



HA! Back when a 30 second Pi run was the barrier to break


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

Good run Metal 

Disable HTT for some better times


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 18, 2010)

is this thread still live?



> Last edited by giorgos th.; 11-24-2009 at 03:49 PM.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2010)

Morgoth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn man, now you need the 5k page of how you oc it!

Glad to see it's finally going for ya!


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 18, 2010)

thx mate, been a while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

bout time morgoth, you're alive


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## dark2099 (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread still alive?


----------



## audiotranceable (Feb 12, 2010)

18.9seconds


----------



## shevanel (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

This is why you don't buy a cheap mobo and semi cheap ram for a bad ass cpu 
Stuck at 3.062 because of limited ram voltage on this board. Time for a mod!!! 


*3.062 is not ORTHOS stable*. I can't find a place to validate the check sum.

Slightly tighter memory timings than previously. Flex off. DDR2 266 DC mode. Same Multiplier and divider as above, just a slightly lower fsb to be stable at 3.000.

Cas:   4
tRCD: 4
tRP:   4
tRAS: 10
tRC:   16

AFAIK my board only provides 1.9v, even on high :shadedshu. That is until I get my dirty little fingers on that chip...::Evil Grin::

Tested at 3.000 / stock volts (1.2) / 12 hours ORTHOS stable so far. Overnight Furmark 1.6.5 ran in extreme burning mode at 6xmsaa 640x480 window.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2010)

Clement said:


> I'm such a fool I did not print screen on my best!
> View attachment 33215
> View attachment 33216
> 
> Doesn't matter, I'm not even done testing stability at this fsb. Darn cheap mobo! (limited mem volts)





don't you hate when you think you can do better, then boom, it's even worse? I know for one I do.

Dark, where's your super pi runs at 5ghz?


----------



## Clement (Feb 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> don't you hate when you think you can do better, then boom, it's even worse? I know for one I do.
> 
> Dark, where's your super pi runs at 5ghz?



I'm happy with what I have no matter what the benchs say. For now. LOL.

I had to back down to 3.06, but I didn't tighten the memory timings a bit. RAM isn't stable at 3.1 with 12.5 multi, and I refuse to use flexibility option.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

It's a great score for a e5200. Don't get me wrong there. I just know how much a pain is when you forget that print screen..

Yeah, I hear you for refusing to use that... I'd be the same.


----------



## Clement (Feb 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> It's a great score for a e5200. Don't get me wrong there. I just know how much a pain is when you forget that print screen..
> 
> Yeah, I hear you for refusing to use that... I'd be the same.



It was a first test run, didn't even think it would be the best I've ever completed 

Go figure!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

come to think about it i haven't even ran Super PI on my i7 since i have owned it...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

Clement said:


> It was a first test run, didn't even think it would be the best I've ever completed
> 
> Go figure!



Yeah...  Those things happen.. cold runs do that sometimes..


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

^^^wow, nice run


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 13, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> This thread still alive?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/Capture003356.jpg



I´ll update it ASAP


----------



## shevanel (Feb 13, 2010)

great run metal racer you never disappoint.


----------



## VOCCH (Feb 13, 2010)

untweaked


----------



## Clement (Feb 13, 2010)

VOCCH said:


> [url]http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/5426/91689815.jpg[/URL]
> 
> untweaked
> 
> [url]http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/6060/besti.jpg[/URL]



No need to! LOL



What are the temperatures like on that cpu?

Off hand do you know the power consumption?


----------



## VOCCH (Feb 14, 2010)

Clement said:


> No need to! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure as new to this i5 and waiting on a new motherboard due to dead ram slot

Not run any proper stability tests atm...but hoping to get this stable @ 4.2ghz

Will also run dual fans (push/pull) on cooler next time.


----------



## Clement (Feb 14, 2010)

VOCCH said:


> Not sure as new to this i5 and waiting on a new motherboard due to dead ram slot
> 
> Not run any proper stability tests atm...but hoping to get this stable @ 4.2ghz
> 
> ...



Looks promising! 

Interesting benchmark...


----------



## Goodman (Feb 14, 2010)

21.278s with AthlonII x2 240 @3.808 GHz


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 15, 2010)

Getting better, gotta love great clocking ram.  And CPU-Z is reading my mem wrong, its a known bug, they're doing 9-9-9-24 1t not 12-9-9-24 1t.






t


----------



## DOM (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2010)

What are you using for cooling Dom?


----------



## road-runner (Feb 24, 2010)

LN2 cooling, i5-670 on Asus Maximus III Formula


----------



## shevanel (Feb 24, 2010)

^ holy shit thats like 1 sec per ghz lol


----------



## DOM (Feb 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What are you using for cooling Dom?



ss phase


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

Great job RR, heck of a clock 


Thanks dom, thats some sweet clockin' too!


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 28, 2010)

8.798


----------



## boulard83 (May 1, 2010)

I just made a 4660mhz HTon ~8.8 sec but BSOD on Paint opening lolll !


Epic fail ... ill ba back when i have a lil spare time.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 1, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> I just made a 4660mhz HTon ~8.8 sec but BSOD on Paint opening lolll !
> 
> 
> Epic fail ... ill ba back when i have a lil spare time.



SuperPI is single threaded so don't worry with HT on this one.


----------



## boulard83 (May 1, 2010)

hooo. i really dosnt know about PI ... 

Ill test again without it then ... 


THX for the input


----------



## hoss331 (May 2, 2010)

Q9650 - 8.921


----------



## kitfit1 (May 2, 2010)

Kitfit1
7.765s
i975 @ 5.261ghz


----------



## dumo (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Tatty_One (May 2, 2010)

Very nice overclocks and scores there from Hoss, Dumo and Kitfit .....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 24, 2010)

From awhile back...


----------



## ocgmj (Jun 24, 2010)

7.063
i5 661


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 24, 2010)

^ Show Boat...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jul 13, 2010)

Amd 1090t


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 13, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Amd 1090t



Fantastic overclock rickss69.

What mobo are you using?


----------



## Melvis (Jul 16, 2010)

Stock Phenom X6 1055T


----------



## peppeb82 (Sep 10, 2010)

My score....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 13, 2010)

Just busted 9.7s





I bet i could get it a touch faster

A touch faster ....


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 16, 2010)

I made a little SPI Preparation/Tweaks video the other day and would like to share.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAGGg_dGGks

While it applies more to the larger SPI runs, some might find some help there.
Must haves: OCX SPI Tweaker, CPU-Tweaker, Resources folder

(I also added some tunes to make it slightly less boring. )


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 19, 2010)

Another video...this one in RealTime. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkJdMvDYQQ4&hd=1


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 19, 2010)

rick your an animal, thanks for the effo0rt and info!


----------



## Meizuman (Sep 20, 2010)

Just now noticed, I haven't put up my old score yet. Well, heres the fastest Phenom I to the list:

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/835801_hullujanne_superpi_phenom_x4_9950_22sec_250ms


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## aCid888* (Sep 20, 2010)

I may as well post some old screenshot of a chip I dont even have any more lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 4, 2010)

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1060897_rickss69_superpi_core_i7_980x_7sec_422ms


----------



## prichina (Nov 22, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerroff Me (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is mine


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2011)

Heres mine
2500k Stock speeds..


----------



## Gerroff Me (Feb 11, 2011)

3dsage said:


> Heres mine
> 2500k Stock speeds..
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/sp.jpg



impressed


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2011)

Indeed it is impressive ..first day with this setup and its pretty amazing so far.., will post up OC results eventually..

BTW you can definately crank that E8400 up to 4GHZ NP


----------



## Gerroff Me (Feb 11, 2011)

I havent been able to but I think that is because I have a cheap mobo, I have seen other people get the E8400 up to 4.2.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2011)

2500k @ 4GHZ , not bad at all imo.


----------



## dumo (Feb 11, 2011)

6500K single stage cooled


----------



## mudkip (Feb 12, 2011)

dumo said:


> 6500K single stage cooled
> 
> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/976/a1sp1m.png



I just came


----------



## bigmac121 (Mar 15, 2011)

mudkip said:


> I just came



Mine 8.0s
But I don't get the same files as you guys???

EDIT..wrong version LOL

08.6235

How do I copy the text??

Thanks


----------



## compudaze (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Chewers (Oct 4, 2011)

OC 4.635Ghz


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 11, 2012)

Is there any interest to revive this thread and that i start listing superpi mod scores again?


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 16, 2012)

I pulled this last week testing on dry Ice on a 3770K at 5.92GHz


----------



## erocker (Oct 16, 2012)

Please use this thread from now on: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172035

Thanks much!


----------

